# probleme reception iphone 4s



## boubaraka (15 Octobre 2011)

bonjour moi en faite avec le 4s je ne capte jamais plus d'une barre de reseaux en 3g et vu qu'on ne peut pas desactiver la 3g alors qu'avec le 4 je captais toujours 5/5 et du coups je tiens moin de 12h avec la batterie vus qu'il cherche toujours du reseaux!!


----------



## Genuis (15 Octobre 2011)

J'ai aussi un soucis avec le réseau... moi, c'est carrément le réseau qui se bloque je suis obliger de redémarrer le téléphone pour que tout rendre dans l'ordre... Quand à la batterie je vous en parle même pas... 12h d'utilisation c'est à peut prêt sa... bien sur le WIFI et le Bluetooth sont désactivé, pareil pour la localisation il reste juste le réseau GSM.


----------



## boubaraka (15 Octobre 2011)

Et tu arrive desactiver la 3g?moi je n'est pas l'option et je capte un trait en3g dc super des que quelqu'un m'appel il tombe sur mon repondeur et quant moi je veux envoyer un texto sa fait echec


----------



## natieu (15 Octobre 2011)

Arrfff, meme soucis avec mon 4S, je perds le réseau et impossible de le reprendre meme en activant  le mode avion et en le désactivant, obliger de rebooter !!!

pour info j'ai un 4S blanc 16Go


----------



## boubaraka (15 Octobre 2011)

Moi pareil que toi natieu et tu peux pas non plus desactiver la3g donc!?c'est la3g le probleme des que je suis plus en3g c'est nikel mais pas moyen de la desactiver et moi c'est un 4s noir 64gb


----------



## Steve_Jobs (15 Octobre 2011)

Bah je pense pas que ça vienne de l'iPhone 4s parce que j'ai le même soucis sur mon iPhone 4 mais seulement depuis que je suis passer a iOS 5.


----------



## boubaraka (15 Octobre 2011)

A bon et toi stev tu peux toujours desactiver la 3g ou pas car apparament c'est plus possible sur  le 4s


----------



## TouchOne (15 Octobre 2011)

Quells sont vos opérateurs ?


----------



## boubaraka (15 Octobre 2011)

Orange pour ma part mais avec mon 4 c'etait nikel meme sous ios 5 mais la le 4s c'est une cata heureusement que j'ais le wifi sinon la je ne pourrais meme pas repondre avec un trait de 3g c'est dur dur

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 18h28 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 18h17 ----------

Et les autres vous etes pareil?et vous pouvez desactiver la 3g


----------



## natieu (15 Octobre 2011)

@boubaraka je ne peux pas enlever la 3G non plus, mon opérateur c'est Orange pour l'info.


----------



## kalinho77 (15 Octobre 2011)

J'ai exactement le même soucis pour ma part,
switché à l'iPhone 4S hier (blanc, 16Go), je suis sur réseau Orange, j'ai conservé mon ancienne carte micro SIM, et j'ai acheté l'iPhone sans engagement plein taro.
En gros, de manière aléatoire, il perd le réseau, et alterne entre "recherche..." et "pas de réseau"...
Seul l'extraction et réinsertion de la carte SIM ou un bon gros reboot permettent de se rechopper le réseau.
Perso je suis dégouté, et je sais pas d'où ça peut venir.
Je pense qu'il serait bien que MacGé remonte le pb, que ca vienne d'un pb matériel (j'en doute), d'un bug ios5 (plus plausible), ou d'une incompatibilité temporaire avec les réseaux francais comme Orange (très plausible) ...

Et je confirme que sur le 4S on peut pas désactiver/activer au choix Edge / 3G


----------



## pepeye66 (15 Octobre 2011)

Je me trompe ou vous êtes tous chez Orange ? :mouais:


----------



## kalinho77 (15 Octobre 2011)

pepeye66 a dit:


> Je me trompe ou vous êtes tous chez Orange ? :mouais:



Perspicace 
Faut pas tirer de conclusions trop hâtives mais.......


----------



## just1 (15 Octobre 2011)

J'ai le même problème et je suis chez SFR. Avec mon iPhone 4S je perds souvent le réseau je suis obligé de redémarrer l'iPhone pour le retrouver. 
Même si je mets le mode avion et que j'arrete le mode avioncela ne suffit pas.  
il faut redémarrer le telephone pour qu'il raccroche le réseau. 
Et je n'avais pas ce problème sous iOS 5 avec mon iPhone quatre
Ça me fait plaisir de savoir que je ne suis pas le seul dans ce cas. 
J'espère qu'une solution sera trouvée rapidement


----------



## kalinho77 (15 Octobre 2011)

J'espère juste que c'est pas un nouvel AntennaGate...... :hein:


----------



## boubaraka (15 Octobre 2011)

Quelle merde


----------



## just1 (15 Octobre 2011)

Oh oui. 
C'est vraiment chiant. 
Ça vient de me le refaire...
Je vais essayer de restaurer le téléphone pr voir. 

Quelqu'un a t-il déjà essayé? Ou à trouvé une solution à ce problème?

Il y a d'autres personnes dans ce cas? Car je trouve qu'on est pas très nombreux à avoir ce pb!
J'espère que c'est pas un problème matériel de jonglage entre le GSM et CDMA...


----------



## LeProf (15 Octobre 2011)

Cela m'est déjà arrivé plusieurs fois avec un simple iphone 3G avec orange comme opérateur: je sors de veille l'iphone pour téléphoner et je n'ai aucune barre et marqué aucun réseau, alors que je suis dans un lieu ou normalement je capte bien.

Pour ce qui est de ce problème avec l'iphone 4S, je surveillerai si ce problème survient, quand j'aurai reçu le mien et obtenu le portage du numéro : je suis passé chez SFR.


----------



## supreme51 (15 Octobre 2011)

LeProf a dit:


> Cela m'est déjà arrivé plusieurs fois avec un simple iphone 3G avec orange comme opérateur: je sors de veille l'iphone pour téléphoner et je n'ai aucune barre et marqué aucun réseau, alors que je suis dans un lieu ou normalement je capte bien.
> 
> Pour ce qui est de ce problème avec l'iphone 4S, je surveillerai si ce problème survient, quand j'aurai reçu le mien et obtenu le portage du numéro : je suis passé chez SFR.



pareil que toi tu as pris quoi comme forfait? moi dispo vendredi 21 19H


----------



## kalinho77 (15 Octobre 2011)

Ca m'est a nouveau arrivé la, j'ai essayé d'effacer les paramètres réseaux (j'ai suivi les conseils du site apple support)... mais c'est revenu 1 heure après...


----------



## just1 (15 Octobre 2011)

Moi aussi. J'ai fait la même chose que toi

J'ai réinitialisé les paramètres réseaux mais ça vient aussi de recommencer...

J'ai alors remis ma SIM dans mon iPhone 4 sous iOS 5 et tout fonctionne très bien!

Aucun problème...

Ce qui m'inquiète c'est qu&#8217;apparemment beaucoup d'utilisateurs d'iPhone 4S n'ont pas ce problème!

J'espère que ce n'est pas un problème matériel sur quelques unités...

Fais chi.r!


----------



## natieu (15 Octobre 2011)

Moi c'est complètement aléatoire, sa peut tenir 3h sans incident ou a peine 20 min apres un reboot.


----------



## kalinho77 (15 Octobre 2011)

Idem...
Vous avez vu des posts similaires sur des sites concurrents ou le site Apple?


----------



## just1 (15 Octobre 2011)

kalinho77 a dit:


> Idem...
> Vous avez vu des posts similaires sur des sites concurrents ou le site Apple?



Non malheureusement...

J'ai ouvert aussi un sujet sur le forum iphon.fr ce soir ici :
http://www.iphonefr.com/viewtopic.php?id=75213

Mais pour l'instant pas de réponse...

Ca commence à m'inquiéter tout cela...

Autrement, vpus avez essayer de restaurer votre iPhone 4S?
Meme après cela, le problème persiste?


----------



## Genuis (15 Octobre 2011)

Si sa peut vous rassurer, j'ai aussi se problème avec mon iPhone 4S... Mon telephone marche bien, je met mon telephone en veille je le laisse 15, 30 minutes sans le toucher et quand je le reprends le réseau à "planté" c'est à dire que les barres ne bouge plus ou je n'ai plus de barre ou j'ai réso indispo...

Bref dans tous les cas je suis obliger de reboot aussi pour que tout fonctionne bien de nouveau...

On rajoute à sa le soucis de batterie de l'autre sujet et sa fais de se téléphone un iPhone quasi inutilisable... Lundi je pense passer un coup de fil à Apple si ils n'ont rien déclarer d'ici la, et autant vous dire que si j'ai pas les réponses souhaité je vais pas être tendre.

PS: je suis chez Orange et j'ai fais une restauration depuis mon iPhone 3GS.


----------



## just1 (15 Octobre 2011)

C'est chiant!

C'est toujours les plus fidèles et les early adopters qui payent les pots cassés.
Je vais aussi appelés Apple lundi pour voir ce qu'il en est.

Ce qui serait bien c'est de savoir si tout le monde est touché par ce problème ou seulement quelques un d'entre nous.

Car si ce n'est pas tout le monde, je vais demander à Apple de me remplacer mon iPhone 4S...


----------



## madaniso (15 Octobre 2011)

pepeye66 a dit:


> Je me trompe ou vous êtes tous chez Orange ? :mouais:



J'aimerai que tu es raison, mais pas mal doivent être chez SFR.

Vous pourriez balancer le nom de votre opérateur en dessous de votre post ? ça pourrait aider


----------



## Steve_Jobs (15 Octobre 2011)

boubaraka a dit:


> A bon et toi stev tu peux toujours desactiver la 3g ou pas car apparament c'est plus possible sur  le 4s



Oui on peut toujours désactiver la 3G sur le 4 m'enfin moi je m'en fiche un peu je la laisse tout le temps activer mais ce problème de réseau est assez chiant mais je pense qu'il est bien lié a iOS 5.


----------



## Genuis (15 Octobre 2011)

> Oui on peut toujours désactiver la 3G sur le 4 m'enfin moi je m'en fiche  un peu je la laisse tout le temps activer mais ce problème de réseau  est assez chiant mais je pense qu'il est bien lié a iOS 5.



Si il y avait que celui la... Imagine toi, ce qui comme moi viennent d'investir dans se téléphone et qui se retrouve avec le probleme de réception + le soucis de la batterie

Bref, tu a un téléphone neuf il est inutilisable...


----------



## Esart (15 Octobre 2011)

Je crois avoir trouvé une piste pour résoudre le problème de réception.

En fait, il ne faut pas laisser le wifi connecté en même temps que les données cellulaires.

Dans ce cas, l'iPhone ne sait plus quel réseau choisir et il plante.

On ne peut plus ni émettre ni recevoir de communications. Le problème c'est qu'on ne sait pas qu'on est coupé du réseau tant qu'on n'appelle pas !

En réalité, le téléphone est alors planté 

Il faut donc d'abord éteindre les données cellulaires (la 3G est alors coupée et le téléphone fonctionne toujours) puis ensuite allumer le wifi.

Avant d'allumer les données cellulaires, il faut couper le wifi.

C'est manifestement un bug à résoudre de toute urgence


----------



## just1 (15 Octobre 2011)

C'est clair. 

Je viens de claquer 739 &#8364; pour un téléphone qui perd tout le temps réseau... Et qu'il faut rebooter pour le retrouver... Les boules!
J'aurais du rester avec mon iPhone 4


----------



## Genuis (15 Octobre 2011)

Je commence à me demander si le bug de réception n'entrainne pas aussi le bug de la batterie.

J'ai mon téléphone qui est près de mon Kit 2.1, autant vous dire que j'entends souvent dans les enceintes les interférence réseaux (vous savez le fameux ting tintinting ting...)

Combien de vous cumule les deux problèmes moi inclus ?


----------



## just1 (15 Octobre 2011)

Voici ce qu'il se dit sur twitter: 
Il faut désactiver la sélection automatique de l'opérateur.
Il faut réactivé l'automatique et redesactivé plusieurs fois, et apres ça marche. 

J'ai essayé et le problème est toujours la!!!
Et vous? Pouvez vous essayez et nous dire ce qu'il en est?

Apparemment d'autres personnes ont ce problème sous iOS 5 mais pas qu'avec le 4S...

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 23h37 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 23h32 ----------

Les plus incroyable c'est que je n'ai plus de réseau donc je ne peux plus envoyer de messages ni passer des appels MAIS JE PEUX NAVIGUER SUR INTERNET...(wifi désactivé bien sur)

C'EST PAS FOU ÇA?

Autre chose de fou, c'est que dans un autre cas, je ne peux pas envoyer de SMS ni passer d'appels alors que j'ai toutes les barres de réception...


----------



## boubaraka (16 Octobre 2011)

Moi j'ais tous essayé restauration parametre reseaux restauration complete mettre la selection reseaux en manuel plusieur fois desactiver les données cellulaire et toujours pareil donc voila et pour tous ceux qui dise que ca vient de orange je dit NON car j'ais mon iphone 4 encor et je n'ais aucun soucis reseaux ni batterie avec avec et pour moi la raison a tous ces probleme c'est que sur le 4s on ne peut pasdesactiver la 3g lirs que sur le 4 si donc c'est ca le probleme vu que la3g est difficile a capter moi sur mon 4 je l'ais desactivé et no probleme je capte toujours 5/5 et chez orange alors que la avec le 4s au meilleur de la journé j'ais deux barres en 3g je ne capte jamais autre chose donc si quelqu'un d'apple lit se post se qui m'etonerais merci de remettre l'option de desactivation de la3g sur le 4s come sur le 4 c'est bien mieux pour le reseaux la batterie et j'en passe


----------



## just1 (16 Octobre 2011)

Non ça ne vient pas d'orange. Tu as raison. 

Moi je suis SFR ET J'AI LE MÊME PROBLÈME.


----------



## boubaraka (16 Octobre 2011)

Bin oui c'est l'iphone 4s a mon avis car mon 4 sous ios5 a aucun probleme j'hesite a renvoyer le 4s et garder le 4 car on a14j de retractation chez orange


----------



## just1 (16 Octobre 2011)

Idem pour moi, quand je remets ma carte SIM dans mon iPhone 4 sous iOS5, je n'ai plus ce problème...


----------



## boubaraka (16 Octobre 2011)

Oui il faut qu'il fasse une maj pour qu'on puisse desactiver la 3g sur le 4s  sa reglera deja beaucoup de soucis meme por la battrie car en laissant toujours tourner la 3g moi sa fait tourner une roue dans le partage de connexion comme si sa chercher toujours et sa vide la batterie aussi ca


----------



## LeProf (16 Octobre 2011)

supreme51 a dit:


> pareil que toi tu as pris quoi comme forfait? moi dispo vendredi 21 19H



Carré iphone 2 heure, ça me suffit 
la portabilité pour le 31/10 ...... je vais devoir attendre


----------



## boubaraka (16 Octobre 2011)

Sa va j'ais leme plus 1 trait de reseaux heureusement j'ais le wifi je crois cet iphone 4s va repartir aussitot et je vais garder mon 4


----------



## capitainefly (16 Octobre 2011)

De mon coté, l'activation des données à l'étranger semble avoir diminué (stoppé?) le problème... J'attends un peu pour être sûr on sait jamais. J'ai fait ça après que safari m'ait dit que je pouvais pas accéder à internet depuis l'étranger... On verra bien... Encore une fois travail bâclé lamentablement


----------



## scarabeo06 (16 Octobre 2011)

Bonjour

je suis chez Orange, et j'ai le même souci ! Perte de réseau sans que l'iPhone 4S ne l'indique ... c'est en appelant ou en voulant envoyer un sms qu'on s'en aperçoit ! Sur l'iphone 4 , pas de soucis de ce type donc je crains que ça provienne bien de l'iPhone 4S et non de l'opérateur !!! 
J'ai restaurer le IOS 5 et le problème reste le même ... Le comble c'est que Safari fonctionne toujours. Le seul moyen que j'ai trouvé pour le moment c'est soit d'éteindre totalement l'iphone 4S (ça marche une fois sur 2). L'autre moyen est de sortir la carte sim et de la remettre , l'iphone éteint bien sûr ... J'espère qu'une mise à jour logiciel suffira à régler le problème. Etant d'astreinte avec mon métier , je ne peux me permettre d'avoir un tel qui fonctionne quand ça lui chante ... Steve , reviens !!!!


----------



## kalinho77 (16 Octobre 2011)

Alors de mon côté ça a dure toute la nuit sans déconnexion... On va voir...

Édit : j'ai rien dit... C'était une illusion d'optique


----------



## just1 (16 Octobre 2011)

Non ce n'est pas du a l'opérateur. 
Je le répète J'AI LE MÊME PROBLEME ET JE SUIS CHEZ SFR...

C'est vraiment la galère ce problème.


----------



## Esart (16 Octobre 2011)

Deuxième restauration et je n'ai installé aucune application.

Je suis sur Orange.

Toujours des déconnections aléatoires alors que le signal est très bon.
Le téléphone se déconnecte du réseau sans rien signaler. Vous croyez être branché alors qu'en réalité votre téléphone ne peut plus être joint.

Ce silence d'Apple devient insupportable !

Un tel problème est inadmissible.

Je soupçonne un problème d'activation du téléphone chez Apple ?


----------



## Genuis (16 Octobre 2011)

Bon bha déjà ont sais que la restauration complète ne corrige pas le soucis. Ce qui est bien c'est pour ceux qui dispose d'un iPhone 4, ils peuvent encore mettre leurs SIM dans l'Iphone 4 le temps que Apple se bouge.

Sauf que ceux qui comme moi était sur 3GS avec les anciennes carte SIM, on fais comment nous ?


----------



## Rastarocket (16 Octobre 2011)

Même soucis pour moi. Ce gadget semble etre très pointu mais des qu'il s'agit de l'utiliser pour des choses de base par exemple téléphoner ou envoyer un message c'est une autre paire de manches. On est peut etre un peu exigent mais quand meme. Un an et demi pour nous pondre ça bravo les gars. Si le problème ce confirme au niveau international, il risque de pas rester grand chose de la pomme en matière de téléphonie.


----------



## natieu (16 Octobre 2011)

je suis actuellement avec Apple au telephone, je vous tiens au jus ....


----------



## kalinho77 (16 Octobre 2011)

Esart a dit:


> Je soupçonne un problème d'activation du téléphone chez Apple ?



Ça pourrait être ça... Perso j'ai aussi pris rendez vous a l'Apple store opéra mais il n'y avait plus de place avant jeudi...


----------



## Genuis (16 Octobre 2011)

> je suis actuellement avec Apple au telephone, je vous tiens au jus ....


Si il te dise qu'ils ont pas eu de plainte d'autre personnes, tu le dit je vais les contacter aussi dans la fouler.



> Ça pourrait être ça... Perso j'ai aussi pris rendez vous a l'Apple store opéra mais il n'y avait plus de place avant jeudi...



Pas trop étonnant...


----------



## Esart (16 Octobre 2011)

A quel numéro de téléphone peut-on joindre Apple aujourd'hui ?
Celui de l'Apple Care est fermé


----------



## Genuis (16 Octobre 2011)

> A quel numéro de téléphone peut-on joindre Apple aujourd'hui ?
> Celui de l'Apple Care est fermé



Sa mintéresse aussi


----------



## natieu (16 Octobre 2011)

Bon alors, j'ai contacter l'Apple Care au 0805 540 003 je suis tombé au Canada, personne gentille et compétente.

Je lui explique nos déboires (lui dit que je ne suis pas le seul), elle fait donc remonté l'info a son "senior". Elle me fait faire une restauration via iTunes. Elle comprend le problème (déjà bien). Elle me fait vérifier des paramètres sur le 4S et trouve bizarre que l'on est pas l'option activation/désactivation 3G, elle fait la manip sur un 4 avec iOS5, la encore elle demande à son "sénior" qui trouve ça bizarre. Elle me demande si la mise en service est faite comme un nouvel iphone ou restauré a partir d'icloud ou itunes. (fait comme un nouvel iphone pour ma part)

Bref elle me dit de voir si le problème revient, si c'est le cas je rappelle dans l'aprem et ils prévoient un échange. (3 types d'échanges)

Chose bizarre aussi, elle n'avait pas mon 4S enregistré, alors que je l'ai bien enregistré vendredi lors de la première utilisation.

Voila, je vous conseille d'appeler l'Apple Care au 0805 540 003, pour faire remonter le soucis.

Moi la restauration est faite, j'attends de voir si le problème revient ....


----------



## lchatela (16 Octobre 2011)

Pour un premier message j'aurai voulu eviter ce sujet...

Donc meme probleme pour moi, iphone 4S 16G0 Bouygues telecom blanc, deconnection du reseau avec des icones qui montrent que tout marche... Et bien sur batterie qui se decharge encore plus vite que feu mon iphone 4... Pour pouvoir "utiliser le telephone" il faut rebooter à chaque fois...

Je pensai que chez moi avec la connection wifi ça ne le ferai pas mais si ce matin il a encore fallu rebooter pour envoyer et recevoir des SMS, je suis dégouté, c'est pire que l'antennagate que j'avais "deja" subi, bref vivement qu'ils apportent une solution à ce probleme car un telephone où on peut pas etre appelé ni appeler c'est...Embetant... !!!


----------



## Genuis (16 Octobre 2011)

Je viens juste aussi de finir de contacter l'assistance iPhone (0805 540 003).

Quand je lui est parlé du problème de réception, bizarrement il avait l'air d'être au courant, (c'est même lui qui a fini mon explication...)

Bref, du coup il m'a demandé si j'avais fais une restauration à partir d'une sauvegarde de mon anciens téléphone -> effectivement.

Il m'a demandé si mon ancien téléphone était un iPhone 3GS -> effectivement.

Du coup il m'a dit que sa pouvais venir du faites qu'il y est un soucis de "compatibilité" entre la sauvegarde de mon 3GS et les nouveaux iPhone 4S.

Du coup il m'a demandé de faire une restauration comme nouveau téléphone. Et que si le problème persister je devais rappeler se soir.

Concernant la batterie pour lui c'est "normal" le portable étant neuf il faut que je face le rodage c'est à dire rechargé à fond pendant 2h30 et décharge à 10-5% et recharge à fond. Et que normalement tout devrais rentrer dans l'ordre.

Bref je vous tiens au courant au niveau de la restauration.


----------



## lchatela (16 Octobre 2011)

Question, si je fais une restauration comme "nouveau telephone" pour resoudre le probleme, je ne peux plus synchroniser mes contacts et mes app de mon ancien iphone 4 ???


----------



## Ptitoon (16 Octobre 2011)

J'ai acheté hier l'iphone 4 s ( chez Orange ) tout allait super bien. je m'endors et PAF en me réveillant plus de connexion 3G .. 

J'arrive a recevoir les messages de mes contacts mais impossible d'en envoyer .. 

j'ai tout essayer éteindre, rallumer , enlever la carte sim et la remettre , reboote , réinitialiser , mettre le réseaux en manuel et sélectionner orange .. mais rien n'y fait ! 


HELP ME !


----------



## natieu (16 Octobre 2011)

lchatela a dit:


> Question, si je fais une restauration comme "nouveau telephone" pour resoudre le probleme, je ne peux plus synchroniser mes contacts et mes app de mon ancien iphone 4 ???



Juste pour info, lors de ma première utilisation du 4S et de sa mise en service j'ai configurer mon tel comme un nouveau téléphone et j'avais le soucis réseau.


----------



## Ptitoon (16 Octobre 2011)

Je viens de télécharger la mise a jour de l'iphone sur Itunes , qui m'a prit 2h et une fois terminé j'trouve plus ou il se trouve pour faire la mise a jour de mon Iphone 4s .. du coup je dois recommencer le téléchargement de la mise a jour .. 

Vous savez s'il se trouve quelque part dans itunes merci d'avance ..


----------



## kalinho77 (16 Octobre 2011)

natieu a dit:


> Juste pour info, lors de ma première utilisation du 4S et de sa mise en service j'ai configurer mon tel comme un nouveau téléphone et j'avais le soucis réseau.



Tout pareil, pour moi c'est une configuration "from scratch"...


----------



## Genuis (16 Octobre 2011)

> Envoyé par *natieu*
> 
> 
> _Juste  pour info, lors de ma première utilisation du 4S et de sa mise en  service j'ai configurer mon tel comme un nouveau téléphone et j'avais le  soucis réseau._



Il m'a dit que si sa re-deconner, je devais les rappeler. J'ai vagement l'impression que je vais les rappeler.

J'ai aussi vaguement l'impression que je vais prendre un Apple Care avec se téléphone.


----------



## boubaraka (16 Octobre 2011)

Moi je dit il faudrait une maj pour qu'on puisse a nouveau desactiver la 3g sur le 4s comme sur le 4 sa reglera deja beaucoup de probleme pour ma part j'ais restauré config en nouveau telephone et rien ne change


----------



## LeProf (16 Octobre 2011)

vous me faites peur avec tous ces problèmes !!! 
moi qui était content de passer de mon 3G au 4S ....:hein:


----------



## lchatela (16 Octobre 2011)

Chez moi je suis en wifi et pas en 3G et meme probleme...
Donc hop rdv pris au genius bar lyon mardi soir...ça va gueuler vu le prix où on paye nos "précieux" !


----------



## yowan79 (16 Octobre 2011)

Bonjour,
J'ai recu mon iphone hier soir et j'ai le même problème,
je suis chez sfr, je vois les barres au max avec 3G mais en faite je n'ai pas de reseau, impossible de joindre ou d"être joint ^^.

Grosso modo c'est le problème du 4S ^^


----------



## boubaraka (16 Octobre 2011)

Sa fait 20 minute j'essaye d'envoyer un texto mais il part pas grrrrr vive la technologie

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 15h16 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 14h11 ----------

J'en ais marre toujours pas de reseaux je ne peut rien faire c'est cool un telephone qu'on peut pas telephoner avec vus qu'il n'as jamais de reseaux


----------



## Obsk (16 Octobre 2011)

Bonjour à tous !

Je viens de m'inscrire pour répondre à ce sujet qui me touché également.
iPhone 4s sous réseau orange et réseau indisponible après 5 min d'utilisation, le service client orange étant fermé le dimanche, je me suis donc retourner vers l'Apple care au 0805 540 003, après avoir expliquer mon problème, un échange de mon téléphone m'a tout de suite était proposé, je reçois donc mon nouvel iPhone entre lundi et mercredi...
Visiblement c'est donc bien un soucis du téléphone et Apple doit être au courant maintenant, vu qu'ils proposent directement un échange, voilà j'espère que le problème sera régler avec l'échange, et je vous conseille de faire de même.


----------



## boubaraka (16 Octobre 2011)

Je sais pa si sa changeras quelque chose car ils le font quasi tous mais tiens nous informé si c'est resolu ton probleme avec l'echange


----------



## Obsk (16 Octobre 2011)

Pas de soucis, je vous dirais tout ça !


----------



## boubaraka (16 Octobre 2011)

Merci


----------



## Esart (16 Octobre 2011)

Diagnostic Apple Care: <<On change l'appareil qui est défectueux>>
Opération faite RdV pris directement dans mon Apple Center.


----------



## lyklien (16 Octobre 2011)

Bonjour

Je m'aperçois que je ne suis pas le seul à avoir un problème avec mon iPhone 4s. Comme vous, je n'ai quasiment jamais de réseau (je suis chez SFR) mais j'ai toujours les barres du réseau. Le plus surprenant c'est que je peux quand même aller sur internet et consulter mes mails. J'ai restauré 3 ou 4 fois l'iPhone mais sans résultat. La seule façon d'avoir du réseau (pendant cinq minutes), c'est d'éteindre l'iPhone ou de le rebooter. 

Quelqu'un à trouver une solution ? Ou du moins, sait de quoi ça vient ??


----------



## tenm4e (16 Octobre 2011)

Bonjour à tous, j'ai régulièrement ce problème alors que j'ai un 3GS. Déjà sous iOS 4 ça m'arrivait. Sous iOS 5 j'ai l'impression que c'est mieux mais pas le top non plus...Vous avez déjà eu ce problème avec iOS 4 ?
Je verrai quand je recevrai mon 4S dans 2 semaines si j'ai le même problème que vous en tout cas...


----------



## Genuis (16 Octobre 2011)

Bon, j'ai fais ma restauration, je m'aperçois que c'est la même chose... Du coup je vais repasser un coup de téléphone au SAV Apple...

Surtout, n'hésitez pas vous aussi à faire des retours au SAV de chez Apple !


----------



## natieu (16 Octobre 2011)

Les manips faites ce matin avec l'AppleCare n'ont pas servies, le soucis revient.

Nouvel appel pour prévoir le remplacement, remplacement prévu demain par UPS, il me donne un neuf et je rend le mien.


----------



## lyklien (16 Octobre 2011)

Moi je vais le renvoyer à SFR demain. J'espère que celui qu'ils vont me renvoyer n'aura pas le même problème....


----------



## boubaraka (16 Octobre 2011)

les personnes qui auront fait l'echange vous pourrez nous dire si le probléme est resolu et si le dans reglages,général,reseau on peut desactiver la 3g!!car a mon avis c'est ca le probleme le fait de pas pouvoir desactiver la 3g car la 3g on la capte moi que la edge


----------



## Esart (16 Octobre 2011)

Coupe les données cellulaires et tu règles ton problème !
Pas la peine d'inonder le site de tes nombreux posts pour dire rigoureusement la même chose en boucle.


----------



## boubaraka (16 Octobre 2011)

au cas ou tu ne saurais pas si tu desactive les données cellulaires tu desactive la edge aussi et l'iphone ne capte donc pas mieux en desactivant les données cellulaire qu'en 3g


----------



## lchatela (16 Octobre 2011)

Pour ceux qui croient que le proleme c'est que la 3G, en wifi sans sortir de chez moi le probleme reste le meme...:hein:


----------



## boubaraka (16 Octobre 2011)

a bon pas moi moi c'est que la 3g car quant il arrive passer en edge (top rarement )ca marche nikel


----------



## scarabeo06 (16 Octobre 2011)

re bonjour
même problème que tout le monde comme je l'ai écrit ce matin. Je ne pense pas que la 3G soit en cause sinon on ne pourrait pas aller sur internet. 
je me suis aussi posé la question de l'insertion de la micro sim car c'est le seul vrai moyen que j'ai trouvé pour ne pas rallumer mon iPhone 4S 2 à 3 fois pour que le réseau fonctionne .... ça me parait  juste énorme si c'est ça !
Quant à un problème avec l'ios5 , j'en doute car cela fonctionne très bien avec l'iPhone 4

Maintenant je me demande si ça ne proviendrait pas de Siri qui foutrait le bordel !??? Je dis ça mais ça reste une supposition
J'ai fait un feed-back à Apple et le service me rappelle demain à 13h45 (j'ai pris un rdv sur le site d'Apple)
Je vous donnerai les retours qu'ils me feront


----------



## just1 (16 Octobre 2011)

Bizarre tout ça. 
Je ne sais pas si ça vous arrive aussi mais parfois quand j'allume mon tel, il me demande de déverrouiller la carte SIM, je valide et je rentre mon code PIN et la j'ai le message "Deverouillage" et ça mouline...
J'attends, j'attends et rien ne se passe!
Je suis obligé d'eteindre et rallumer le tel et rentrer le code PIN et la ça fonctionne!

Vous aussi vous avez ça (en plus du reste)?


----------



## boubaraka (16 Octobre 2011)

vrement embétant tous ca quant méme


----------



## Ptitoon (16 Octobre 2011)

j'ai appelé apple et on m'a dit d'acheter un adaptateur pour carte sim ( prix : 2 à 3 ) et normalement le problème serait réglé .. 

Si le problème persiste, alors faut changer de portable ou l'envoyer en réparation


----------



## boubaraka (16 Octobre 2011)

pourquoi faire un adaptateur


----------



## yowan79 (16 Octobre 2011)

just1 a dit:


> Bizarre tout ça.
> Je ne sais pas si ça vous arrive aussi mais parfois quand j'allume mon tel, il me demande de déverrouiller la carte SIM, je valide et je rentre mon code PIN et la j'ai le message "Deverouillage" et ça mouline...
> J'attends, j'attends et rien ne se passe!
> Je suis obligé d'eteindre et rallumer le tel et rentrer le code PIN et la ça fonctionne!
> ...



Ha je ne suis donc pas seul ^^. D'après vous, problème de sim ou de téléphone ?


----------



## boubaraka (16 Octobre 2011)

probleme de telephone a mon avis qui trouve pas de reseaux car moi sur le 4 ca ne me le fait pas mais sur le 4s ca me le fait


----------



## just1 (16 Octobre 2011)

Oui problème de téléphone car après avoir découvert ce problème, j'ai demandé à SFR une toute nouvelle SIM et j'ai le même problème...

Ceux qui appèlent Apple, pouvez vous nous dire la suite?
Que vous propose t-il?


----------



## boubaraka (16 Octobre 2011)

ils propose un echange par ups mais a mon avis sa ne changeras rien tous les iphones 4s doivent etres dans le méme cas c'est pour cela que moi j'hesite a faire un echange ou alors renvoyer mon iphone a orange dans les 14j de retractation et garder mon 4


----------



## yowan79 (16 Octobre 2011)

Je pense que je vais devoir faire la même chose :s décidement, la serie iphone 4 et 4S ont des ptits problèmes aux lancements ^^


----------



## tenm4e (16 Octobre 2011)

Ptitoon a dit:


> j'ai appelé apple et on m'a dit d'acheter un adaptateur pour carte sim ( prix : 2 à 3 ) et normalement le problème serait réglé ..
> 
> Si le problème persiste, alors faut changer de portable ou l'envoyer en réparation



Oui pourquoi faire un adaptateur ?? Je ne vois pas en quoi ça pourrait régler le problème !


----------



## Ptitoon (16 Octobre 2011)

j'ai recu d'orange infos en disant que mon service a été mis en accès restreint suite à une consommation élevée. Contactez votre service clients au 3970. 

c'est ça le problème que j'ai avec le réseau non ?

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 19h06 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 19h03 ----------




tenm4e a dit:


> Oui pourquoi faire un adaptateur ?? Je ne vois pas en quoi ça pourrait régler le problème !



bah peut etre que les cartes sims ne sont pas compatibles je ne sais pas :s c'est ce qu'il m'a dit !

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 19h06 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 19h06 ----------




tenm4e a dit:


> Oui pourquoi faire un adaptateur ?? Je ne vois pas en quoi ça pourrait régler le problème !



bah peut etre que les cartes sims ne sont pas compatibles je ne sais pas :s c'est ce qu'il m'a dit !


----------



## just1 (16 Octobre 2011)

D'apras Sarah sur le forum iphon.fr voici ce qu'il se dit :

"Le problème a été noté également en Allemagne- et pas de façon isolé!-  chez les 3 opérateurs principaux. L'article parle d'une erreur de  software...

"Apparently there is the iPhone 4S currently in the  networks of all three major German iPhone provider connection problems.  The iPhone behaves readers reportedly initially normal, but then loses  the network connection to the provider. Amplified this problem well when  changing the data connection between Wi-Fi and cellular network on.
remedied  apparently disabling the SIM PIN code request (Settings -> Phone  -> SIM PIN) . At the SIM assess the extent and cause of problems is,  thus currently extremely difficult. The fact is that we receive many  e-mails to the hotlines and the mobile service provider in this matter  are already well-frequented. Apparently &#8211; as a hotline staff &#8211; a  software error was responsible for the cause. If that is indeed the  case, the provider should soon new carrier settings or even Apple  release a software update."

source : http://f4os.com/no-power-remedies-recep &#8230; iphone-4s/"

Le problème concerne donc bien tout le monde!
Donc ca ne sert à rien de demander un échange d'iPhone à Apple...


----------



## boubaraka (16 Octobre 2011)

bin oui ca ne sert a rien soit le garder prendre sont mal en patience en attendant une maj soit le renvoyer a l'operateur sous 14j pour un remboursement et recreditation des points


----------



## just1 (16 Octobre 2011)

Toujours selon Sarah de l'autre forum, un sujet a été ouvert sur le forum d'Apple.

Voici ce qu'elle dit et son astuce !

"Sur le même sujet, voir "Apple Support Communities" : le problème est  bien présent à l'international... c'est rassurant dans le sens ou Apple  va devoir trouver une solution d'urgence !!

https://discussions.apple.com/message/16398508#16398508

LA  solution serait pour le moment de désactiver le code PIN (Paramètres  généraux/Téléphone/PIN carte SIM). Je viens de tester et ça marche sans  coupure depuis 15 minutes."


----------



## boubaraka (16 Octobre 2011)

je ne comprends rien ce n'est pas en francais lol


----------



## Ptitoon (16 Octobre 2011)

j'ai essayé de desactiver la carte sim ca ne fonctionne toujours pas


----------



## boubaraka (16 Octobre 2011)

comment tu desactive ta sim?


----------



## Sarah E (16 Octobre 2011)

boubaraka a dit:


> comment tu desactive ta sim?




Bonjour à tous ! 

La solution - c'est pas idéal mais ça semble marcher- est de désactiver le code PIN (pas la carte SIM lol ;-) Il faut aller dans réglages, puis téléphone, puis dans PIN carte SIM et décocher "activer le code PIN"

J'ai fait la manip il y a presque une heure et depuis ça marche nickel !


----------



## boubaraka (16 Octobre 2011)

et ca resou quoi comme probleme de desactiver le code pin??


----------



## Ptitoon (16 Octobre 2011)

J'ai fait comme tu as dit Sarah et rien ne change


----------



## Sarah E (16 Octobre 2011)

ça permet de pallier temporairement au problème de perte de réseau de l'iphone 4S... 
Cette solution a marché pour plusieurs personnes (différents forum en parle). 
Si ça ne marche pas pour vous, ben je sais pas ce qu'il faut faire.


----------



## just1 (16 Octobre 2011)

Pareil pour moi! Le fait de désactiver le code PIN a réglé le problème!!! je n'ai donc plus le problème de perte de réseau sur l'iPhone 4S!

Cool, ça me rassure!


----------



## christelle233389 (16 Octobre 2011)

bonjour à tous et à toutes

j ai aussi le même souci c est d ailleurs un peu perturbant de ne plus avoir de téléphone
j ai l impression que cela vient de siri car quand je ne l utilise pas je peux répondre aux appels et envoyer mes textos
demain j appelle apple comme beaucoup je pense
c est dommage cela a l air d'être un bon téléphone mais ça commence mal

bonne soirée


----------



## boubaraka (16 Octobre 2011)

moi j'ais desactivé le code pin mais sa ne me change rie nj'ais toujours un trait de reseau voir zero


----------



## Ptitoon (16 Octobre 2011)

Regardez votre conso pour voir si vous n'êtes pas hors forfait , car en faisant *123* ils m'ont affiché un hors forfait de 131.24  de ce fait orange m'a envoyé un message en disant que mon service a été mis accès restreint suite à une consommation élevée en ajoutant que je devais contacter le service client du 3970. 


Faîtes attention , vérifiez bien !


PS : sur orange.fr , en regardant ma conso , mon hors forfait est dû a une communication WAP/WEB alors que j'ai le forfait origami star qui inclut l'internet illimité 24h/24 ... celui qui a des informations concernant mon problème, ca serait sympa de les faire parvenir, merci d'avance


----------



## boubaraka (16 Octobre 2011)

comment ca se fait?comment a tu fais ?


----------



## scarabeo06 (16 Octobre 2011)

J'ai acheté l'iphone 4S en mobicarte donc sans abonnement et les 5 euros de crédit ont été épuisés sans que je passe un seul appel ... En fait j'appelais d'un iPhone 4S (mobicarte) à l'autre iphone 4 (abonnement orange) et inversement et c'est comme ça que j'ai remarqué que je ne pouvais plus appeler ... ! Effectivement il y a eu un truc bizarre car mon crédit de 5 euros s'est évaporé ! j'ai d'ailleurs reçu un sms d'orange pour me prévenir que mon crédit était épuisé .... A vérifier donc cette histoire de consommation téléphonique


----------



## Obsk (16 Octobre 2011)

Ptitoon a dit:


> Regardez votre conso pour voir si vous n'êtes pas hors forfait , car en faisant *123* ils m'ont affiché un hors forfait de 131.24  de ce fait orange m'a envoyé un message en disant que mon service a été mis accès restreint suite à une consommation élevée en ajoutant que je devais contacter le service client du 3970.
> 
> 
> Faîtes attention , vérifiez bien !
> ...



Dur sur ce coup, j'ai vérifier aussi, mais je n'est pas de hors forfait pour ma part...je ne vois pas comment le soucis à pu ce produire pour toi, mais le service client devrait comprendre qu'il y a une erreur! En tout cas par mesure de précaution, éteint ton portable !!!


----------



## boubaraka (16 Octobre 2011)

ou dans reglage parametre reseau desactive les données cellulaire comme ca tu ne pourra plus rien faire apar telephoner et texto fai le reste par wifi


----------



## scarabeo06 (16 Octobre 2011)

je n'ai plus de crédit donc pas de risque ! En attendant j'ai désactivé le code PIN de la carte SIM et je peux appeler et recevoir des sms ... etc ... La solution de désactiver le code semble BIEN être la SOLUTION .... pour le moment ... 
Pour rappel demain j'ai un rdv téléphonique avec Apple , je leur ferai part de cette solution ....
En attendant une correction iOS. Même si je ne comprends pas pourquoi ça fonctionne très bien sur l'iphone 4 (avec le code PIN) et non sur le 4 S ...
Steve qui fait une blague à ses anciens collègues ! Ou pas ....


----------



## lchatela (16 Octobre 2011)

j'ai desactivé le code PIN et depuis 30 minutes (certe via wifi mais avant ça marchait pas qd meme) je recois et envoi des sms sans probleme, 1/2 heure de fonctionnement record battu !


----------



## Obsk (16 Octobre 2011)

Idem pour le code pin, j'ai du mal à y croire, mais ça fonctionne, comment le code pin peut jouer un rôle dans le signal du réseau, that's the question! Mais bon tant que ça marche...
Par mesure de sécurité je vais quand même changer le portable en début de semaine...


----------



## boubaraka (16 Octobre 2011)

comment un code pin peut faire cela!!??????????


----------



## liotims (16 Octobre 2011)

salut à tous, je n'ai pas d'iphone 4s mais je me souviens d'un probléme que j'avais eu avec mon v1, j'avais des pertes de réseaux (réseau indisponible) fréquent même que je pensais avoir un probléme hardware mais j'avais trouvé sur un forum a l'époque quand désactivant le code pin il n'y avait plu de probléme.

c'est peut être un vieux bug résolu par la suite mais qui revient à l'ordre du jour.

Enfin moi j'avais désimlocké et jeailbreaké (donc ça ajoute pas mal de source problématique aussi).


----------



## boubaraka (16 Octobre 2011)

en effet c'est bisare


----------



## scarabeo06 (16 Octobre 2011)

je pense que l'histoire du code PIN c'est que l'iphone doit perdre en mémoire le code et que pour lui la carte sim est verrouillée ! Sauf que l'os 5 ne s'en rend pas compte et ne nous le dit pas. Ce qu expliquerait que même en passant par le mode avion, il ne retrouve pas le réseau car pour l'iphone la carte est verrouillée ...
Autre piste sinon c'est peut-être le fait l'iPhone 4 S est compatible réseau GSM et CMDA ... et que l'IOS se perd entre les 2 réseaux ne sachant lequel choisir 
En attendant ça fait une heure trente que j'ai viré le code PIN de la carte sim et que je n'ai plus de problème ! Je peux appeler et être appelé sans aucun soucis 
A suivre


----------



## lyklien (16 Octobre 2011)

Bon j'ai désactivé le code pin, et ça à l'air de marcher. Bizarre mais bon c'est toujours mieux que de ne pas pouvoir appeler ni envoyer des messages


----------



## scarabeo06 (16 Octobre 2011)

j'ai trouvé ça sur votre site pour expliquer la norme cmda comparée au gsm !
Ce qui pourrait expliquer que le code Pin soit en cause 

"une différence de taille s'impose : les téléphones GSM/UMTS utilisent une carte SIM pour s'authentifier sur le réseau, alors que les téléphones CDMA sont en général à la place spécialement conçus pour établir un lien propriétaire avec le réseau sur lequel ils doivent fonctionner, sans carte. Il est donc facile de changer d'opérateur avec un téléphone GSM/UMTS (il suffit de changer la carte SIM), mais il faut changer de téléphone pour changer d'opérateur sur un réseau CDMA."

donc pour résumer l'os 5 aurait du mal à choisir entre cmda et gsm et ne reconnaitrait plus la carte carte sim (code). Ce qui expliquerait aussi qu'en passant par le mode avion , ça ne change rien puisque pas besoin de remettre son code pin quand on quitte le mode avion !!!
Tout ceci expliquerait pourquoi le bug existe sur l'iPhone 4 S et non sur l'iphone 4 puisque c'est le 4 S est  compatible avec CMDA et GSM


----------



## boubaraka (16 Octobre 2011)

Moi j'ais desactivé le code pin et j'ais toujours soit un trait de reseaux soit reseau indisponible alors que avec mon 4 j'ais toujours 5/5 de reseau


----------



## Genuis (16 Octobre 2011)

cette manipulation est quand même bizarre, un copain qui à aussi acheté un iPhone 4S n'a pas du tout de problème alors qu'il a aussi un code PIN.


----------



## boubaraka (16 Octobre 2011)

Oui bizard


----------



## Esart (17 Octobre 2011)

Pour ma part, je confirme que la supression du code PIN règle complètement mon problème de réception.
Mon iPhone 4S a tenu toute la nuit et ce matin je peux passer et recevoir des appels sans aucun problème.

Je vais, tout de même, voir avec Apple aujourd'hui si cela est normal et si je dois effectivement changer mon téléphone comme il l'ont décidé hier.


----------



## scarabeo06 (17 Octobre 2011)

POur ma part ça tient aussi sans code pin ! tout va bien donc jusqu'à ce que Apple trouve une solution


----------



## just1 (17 Octobre 2011)

Oui c'est tout bon pour moi aussi.

Par contre, rencontrez vous aussi une baisse conséquente de l'autonomie?
Par exemple, hier en me couchant, il me restait 38% de batterie
7h après, au réveil, mon iPhone était éteint car sa batterie était complétement vide!


----------



## Esart (17 Octobre 2011)

En ce qui me concerne, l'autonomie me parait tout à fait normale pour une batterie neuve.

Il faut attendre 2/3 cycles de recharges complètes (batterie vide) pour pouvoir évaluer la consommation de l'iPhone 4S


----------



## riguire (17 Octobre 2011)

salut

j'avais exactement le meme probleme et j'ai lu ici qu'il fallai desactiver le code PIN de la carte sim

desactiver hier soir et ce matin aucun probleme pour mes sms et mes appels
j'en est meme recu pendant la nuit

Merci


----------



## natieu (17 Octobre 2011)

Pour moi l'enlevement du code PIN resout aussi le PB!!! J'ai dons appelé l'AppleCare pour annuler mon rmeplacement de mobile.


----------



## boubaraka (17 Octobre 2011)

moi meme en desactivant le code pin j'ais toujours une barre de reseaux ou reseaux indisponible et pareil la batterie descend a vitesse grand v meme en ayant tous desactivé localistaion notification siri.. sauf 3g (impossible) et wifi


----------



## Fabeme (17 Octobre 2011)

Pour la batterie, iOS 5 fait à mon sens une grosse bêtise. 
La localisation du fuseau horaire active le GPS en permanence. Ce qui explique une consommation accrue de la batterie.

Et sur une nouvelle installation d'iOS sans restauration, Apple pousse même le vice jusqu'à cacher par défaut l'indicateur de géolocalisation.

Contrôlez donc que dans Général > Service de localisation > Services système (en bas de liste) > Icône de la barre d'état (en bas de liste) doit être activé pour savoir ce que votre téléphone fait...

Ensuite, voyez si à côté de Déf du fuseau horaire (dans cette même page), vous n'auriez pas une flèche bleu... ce qui indique un service utilisant actuellement le GPS. Désactivez le... et admirez la charge qui baisse moins vite...


----------



## Rastarocket (17 Octobre 2011)

Fabeme a dit:


> Pour la batterie, iOS 5 fait à mon sens une grosse bêtise.
> La localisation du fuseau horaire active le GPS en permanence. Ce qui explique une consommation accrue de la batterie.
> 
> Et sur une nouvelle installation d'iOS sans restauration, Apple pousse même le vice jusqu'à cacher par défaut l'indicateur de géolocalisation.
> ...



Merci!


----------



## pepeye66 (17 Octobre 2011)

@ Fabeme:
Tu as (peut être) bien raison quant à l'explication de la baisse rapide de l'accu...
Mais il ne faudra pas oublier de réactiver cette option avant de perdre ou de se faire voler son 4S ...Ou bien pour toute autre utilisation où la géolocalisation est soit utile soit indispensable: Ce n'est pas un solution durable !


----------



## boubaraka (17 Octobre 2011)

Je deviens fou ca fais plus de 50min que j'ais reseaux indisponible j'ais pourtant desactivé le code pin réglé le reseau en manuel et rien a faire reseau indisponible meme en rebootant premiére fois que j'ais autant de probléme avec un iphone


----------



## scarabeo06 (17 Octobre 2011)

IMPORTANT !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

j'ai eu la hotline d'apple en début d'après midi ! Ils sont au courant du problème depuis ce matin .... La SOLUTION est effectivement de désactiver le code Pin de la carte SIM !!!!! Ils me l'ont confirmé. 
APPLE M'A AFFIRMé AUSSI QUE C'éTAIT LOGICIEL ET QU'UNE MISE A JOUR SERAIT EFFECTUéE PROCHAINEMENT ... ET QUE LE PROBLèME NE CONCERNAIT QUE LES IPHONE 4 S. (ce qui correspondrait au fait que l'iPhone soit compatible CMDA et GSM ... ça c'est moi qui le pense)
Ce week-end Apple proposait un remplacement de matériel ne connaissant pas encore la cause ! Maintenant qu'ils la connaissent , à priori ils ne proposeront plus d'échange
Pour info j'ai un iPhone 4S noir 32 gigas


----------



## jfkm (17 Octobre 2011)

pepeye66 a dit:


> @ Fabeme:
> Tu as (peut être) bien raison quant à l'explication de la baisse rapide de l'accu...
> Mais il ne faudra pas oublier de réactiver cette option avant de perdre ou de se faire voler son 4S ...Ou bien pour toute autre utilisation où la géolocalisation est soit utile soit indispensable: Ce n'est pas un solution durable !



Mon Iphone 4 sous OS5 est exactement configuré comme l'explique Fabeme.
A savoir :

Icône de la barre d'état (en bas de liste)  activé 

Déf du fuseau horaire (dans cette même page),   Désactivé.


Et cela ne m'empêche nullement de localiser mon iphone via Icloud...
Idem pour celui de ma femme et l'Ipad...

Je ne comprends pas ton intervention sur le fait de ne pas le retrouver en cas de perte en étant dans cette config...:mouais:


----------



## stéphane83 (17 Octobre 2011)

Si on a eu le tel chez un opérateur on fait comment pour l'échanger?


----------



## Fabeme (17 Octobre 2011)

pepeye66 a dit:


> @ Fabeme:
> Tu as (peut être) bien raison quant à l'explication de la baisse rapide de l'accu...
> Mais il ne faudra pas oublier de réactiver cette option avant de perdre ou de se faire voler son 4S ...Ou bien pour toute autre utilisation où la géolocalisation est soit utile soit indispensable: Ce n'est pas un solution durable !



Ma "solution" ne désactive QUE la définition du fuseau horaire (c'est somme toute assez limité comme intérêt, surtout pour vider la batterie rapidement...) et affiche par défaut l'indicateur de géolocalisation dans la barre d'état. 
Tous les services de géoloc restent actifs, et Find My iPhone comprit, bien sûr.

Ce qui est dommage c'est qu'Apple ai, pour le coup, jugé nécessaire de tenir l'utilisateur non informé de l'utilisation de la géoloc alors qu'ils avaient été dans les premiers à mettre en place cet indicateur, et également qu'ils aient imaginés qu'adapter le fuseau horaire à la localisation (qui peut se faire via les relais GSM et non via le GPS) nécessite de drainer la batterie si vite tout en donnant in fine une mauvaise expérience utilisateur. Donc d'un côté on met 512 de Ram pour limiter la conso, et de l'autre on active par défaut un service dispendieux...

Mais bon, c'est comme ça depuis la beta 1 d'iOS 5 et rien ne les a fait changer d'avis...


----------



## Perahim (17 Octobre 2011)

Question stupide, car j'ai un doute : vous désactivez où le code PIN de la carte SIM ?


----------



## just1 (17 Octobre 2011)

Réglages > téléphone > PIN carte SIM


----------



## Genuis (17 Octobre 2011)

> *LA SOLUTION CONFIRMé PAR APPLE*
> IMPORTANT !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> j'ai eu la hotline d'apple en début d'après midi ! Ils sont au courant  du problème depuis ce matin .... La SOLUTION est effectivement de  désactiver le code Pin de la carte SIM !!!!! Ils me l'ont confirmé.
> ...



J'ai appelé se matin, ils m'ont fais une échange. Je dois rappeler demain pour savoir quand UPS devrais passer, je vais voir demain si il me dise que l'échange est annulé.


----------



## boubaraka (18 Octobre 2011)

Deuxieme iphone  4s et toujours meme probleme meme en desactivant code pin et la selection auto du reseau je ne sais plus quoi faire


----------



## mkhaell (18 Octobre 2011)

@boubaraka

Tu as le choix entre :

- aller échanger ton iphone tous les deux jours jusqu'au correctif Apple
- attendre le correctif Apple

Pas facile tout ça


----------



## boubaraka (18 Octobre 2011)

Oui mais ca ne sers a rien de le changer tous les deux jours car c'est toujours pareil et d'ici la qui corrige ce problème on a le temps


----------



## mkhaell (18 Octobre 2011)

T'as tout compris, à part attendre, même longtemps, il n'y à rien à faire.


----------



## Esart (18 Octobre 2011)

boubaraka a dit:


> Deuxieme iphone  4s et toujours meme probleme meme en desactivant code pin et la selection auto du reseau je ne sais plus quoi faire



C'est juste IMPOSSIBLE...


Tu es sûr que tu n'as pas un problème sur le réseau ? Tu devrais téléphoner à ton opérateur avant d'ameeuter la terre entiére.


----------



## mkhaell (19 Octobre 2011)

heuu si, désactiver le code pin ne résoud pas le pb de tout le monde. Il suffit de lire les pages précédentes pour le constater.

Pour ma part ce n'est pas miraculeux également.

J'ai toujours assez rarement de la 3G (un peu plus svt sans code pin tout de même je pense), et la plupart du temps 1 barre ou deux en réeception.


----------



## boubaraka (19 Octobre 2011)

Non je n'ais pas de probleme sur mon reseau car quant je mets ma puce dans mon iphone  he capte 5/5 en edge


----------



## mkhaell (19 Octobre 2011)

@boubaraka

On a visiblement le même pb avec Orange.

-> 1 ou 2 barres en 3G
-> bonne réception en Edge
-> désactiver le code PIN ne change rien ou pas grand chose

Est-ce que des personnes chez Orange ici réceptionnent bien en 3G? (par bien j'entends avoir +/- 4 barres en 3G et en intérieur).


----------



## boubaraka (19 Octobre 2011)

Moi tous ce que j'espere c'est qui va avoir une maj vite pour qu'on puisse desactiver la 3g quant on desactive siri


----------



## mkhaell (19 Octobre 2011)

le but c'est que ca fonctionne bien avec la 3g


----------



## maxxos (19 Octobre 2011)

Donc pour être clair, après coups de téléphone à Orange, Apple etc.
Pour être en mesure de capter le plus longtemps possible:
1- réinitialiser les réseaux
2- puis désactiver la réception Wifii

Personnellement ça tient un peu près.

Bien sûr c'est une mesure transitoire soit avant un changement soit avant un update de l'IOS.

En gros vous avez le choix: le Wiffi ou le téléphone...


----------



## stéphane83 (19 Octobre 2011)

Ma réception est très faible aussi sur Bouygues.


----------



## mkhaell (19 Octobre 2011)

Quand vous parlez de réception c'est de réception tout court (pour téléphoner) ou de la 3G?

Perso ce que je constate c'est que je ne suis pas aussi svt en 3G qu'avec SFR (loin de là).
Pour appeler j'ai pas de souci.

En Edge j'ai souvent 4/5 barres.

En 3G, quand j'y suis..., que j'ai 1 barre ou 3 ou 4, j'ai plus ou moins le même débit lors des tests SPEEDTEST qui ne sont pas mauvais du tout d'ailleurs.

En gros mon pb est que je ne capte pas souvent la 3G par rapport à mon 3G chez SFR...


----------



## maxxos (19 Octobre 2011)

C'est un point supplémentaire: la réception de la 3G est catastrophique!


----------



## thelonious690 (19 Octobre 2011)

Est-ce que vous avez un bruit de type interférence / grésillement quand vous êtes en conversation téléphonique ? J'ai remarqué que ce bruit était présent quand on est en 3G ... Si l'on désactive les données cellulaires dans les réglages, le bruit disparaît.

Je me demande du coup si les problèmes de réseau et ce bruit ne sont pas liés ... Sur les forums US, quelques personnes se plaignent également de ce bruit : http://forums.macrumors.com/showthread.php?t=1253782


----------



## Esart (19 Octobre 2011)

ATTENTION !

Il ne faut pas confondre mauvaise réception dans certains endroits et coupure totale des communications nécessitant un reboot.

Le défaut dont sont atteint certains iPhones 4S se traduit par des coupures intempestives et inattendues du réseau GSM alors que les conditions de réceptions sont très bonnes par ailleurs.

On croit être connecté au réseau (3,4 ou 5 barrettes visibles) mais en réalité, l'iPhone est complètement déconnecté du réseau. Il est impossible d'émettre ou de recevoir des appels ou des SMS.

Dans ce cas, et dans ce cas seulement, la solution consiste à redémarrer l'iPhone pour qu'il se connecte de nouveau au réseau (la liaison tient quelques minutes avant de se couper de nouveau) puis à désactiver le code PIM et l'iPhone ne se déconnectera plus du réseau.

Il s'agit d'un palliatif en attendant qu'Apple résolve le problème (si il est logiciel, ce qui n'est pas encore déterminé) Apple a procédé à des échanges ce qui va leur permettre d'analyser les iphone concernés pour identifier l'origine de la panne.

Généralement, il semble que les mobiles concernés présentent aussi une surchauffe anormale ainsi qu'une consommation élevée ?

En ce qui concernel  les mauvaises réceptions de certains iphone (sans coupure totale du réseau) , il s'agit d'un tout autre problème.


----------



## boubaraka (19 Octobre 2011)

voila moi c'est tout a fait ca il me dit toujours reseaux indisponible et impossbile d'envoyer ou recevoir appel texto..alors qu'avec le 4 je capte nikel et meme en desactivan le code pin ca ne change rien pour moi


----------



## Nyk0 (19 Octobre 2011)

thelonious690 a dit:


> Est-ce que vous avez un bruit de type interférence / grésillement quand vous êtes en conversation téléphonique ? J'ai remarqué que ce bruit était présent quand on est en 3G ... Si l'on désactive les données cellulaires dans les réglages, le bruit disparaît.
> 
> Je me demande du coup si les problèmes de réseau et ce bruit ne sont pas liés ... Sur les forums US, quelques personnes se plaignent également de ce bruit : http://forums.macrumors.com/showthread.php?t=1253782



J'ai ce problème aussi. J'ai reçu un nouveau telephone aujourd'hui en SAV, et rebelotte ! Le problème intervient meme hors communication (si on utilise Siri en collant a l'oreille par exemple). Je ne sais pas trop quoi faire, à nouveau SAV ?


----------



## Genuis (19 Octobre 2011)

Les grésillements dans l'écouteur je l'ai aussi sur mon téléphone. J'en reçois un aujourd'hui aussi pour remplacement. Je vous dirais ce qu'il en est. Mais il semblerait que le soucis ne soit une foi de plus pas matériel.

Y'a quand même eu un gros raté avec iOS 5.0 :

-Le code PIN qui fait planté le réseau.
-La batterie qui se vide à une vitesse de fou.
-L'écouteur qui grésille.

Jespère juste qu'une bonne mise à jour corrigera tout sa au plus vite !


----------



## Nyk0 (19 Octobre 2011)

Tiens nous au courant si tu as toujours le grésillement sur ton nouveau.


----------



## thelonious690 (19 Octobre 2011)

Genuis a dit:


> Les grésillements dans l'écouteur je l'ai aussi sur mon téléphone. J'en reçois un aujourd'hui aussi pour remplacement. Je vous dirais ce qu'il en est. Mais il semblerait que le soucis ne soit une foi de plus pas matériel.
> 
> Y'a quand même eu un gros raté avec iOS 5.0 :
> 
> ...



Exact en fait ils interviennent dès que le téléphone a accès au data, je constate ces grésillements également en surfant sur Safari quand les pages chargent donc en fait ce n'est pas un souci de haut parleur mais d'antenne à mon avis ... 

Je me demande donc si c'est un problème matériel surtout si le fait de remplacer l'iPhone au SAV ne change rien ...


----------



## Genuis (19 Octobre 2011)

> Exact en fait ils interviennent dès que le téléphone a accès au data, je  constate ces grésillements également en surfant sur Safari quand les  pages chargent donc en fait ce n'est pas un souci de haut parleur mais  d'antenne à mon avis ...



Je suis pas sur qu'on parle du même écouteur la du coup. On parle bien de l'écouteur pour l'oreille en communication ?

Parce que moi, c'est quand j'ai appelé une collègue hier, je me suis rendu compte que j'avais des grésillements quand elle parlait.

Concernant l'écouteur "mains-libre" j'ai rien remarqué de particulier.

Je te dit sa, parce que du coup tu me dit que sa te le fais aussi quand tu navigue sur Safari et la je me demande comment tu fais pour aller sur Safari en même temps que tu a le téléphone à l'oreille


----------



## Esart (19 Octobre 2011)

boubaraka a dit:


> voila moi c'est tout a fait ca il me dit toujours reseaux indisponible et impossbile d'envoyer ou recevoir appel texto..alors qu'avec le 4 je capte nikel et meme en desactivan le code pin ca ne change rien pour moi



Ca n'a rien à voir !

Ton iphone indique que le réseau est indisponible alors que pour l'autre panne, le réseau est apparemment disponible et les 3,4 ou 5 barrettes sont affichées alors que le téléphone n'est pas sur le réseau.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 14h20 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 14h17 ----------




boubaraka a dit:


> Moi tous ce que j'espere c'est qui va avoir une maj vite pour qu'on puisse desactiver la 3g quant on desactive siri



Tu es bouché ou quoi ?

Si tu désactives "Données cellulaires" tu désactives la 3G sans désactiver le GSM. Seule fonction perdue, la messagerie visuelle.


----------



## thelonious690 (19 Octobre 2011)

Genuis a dit:


> Je suis pas sur qu'on parle du même écouteur la du coup. On parle bien de l'écouteur pour l'oreille en communication ?
> 
> Parce que moi, c'est quand j'ai appelé une collègue hier, je me suis rendu compte que j'avais des grésillements quand elle parlait.
> 
> ...



Je te rassure je n'ai pas le téléphone à l'oreille quand je suis sur Safari  

C'est juste que le bruit est suffisamment fort pour que je l'entende dans une pièce calme, même en ayant pas l'oreille collée à l'iPhone. Mais il vient bien de l'écouteur.


----------



## Esart (19 Octobre 2011)

maxxos a dit:


> C'est un point supplémentaire: la réception de la 3G est catastrophique!



Non ! Pour la plupart d'entre nous, elle est assez nettement meilleure.

Au lieu de gémir à longueur de posts, téléphonez à Apple et faites changer votre iPhone. L'échange se fait en 24/48h max. Si vous l'aviez fait dès constatation de la panne, vous auriez déjà un autre iPhone.

J'ai téléphoné Lundi matin, j'ai reçu le nouveau ce matin et TOUT EST OK.

Merci Apple dont l'efficacité est toujours aussi remarquable.


----------



## mkhaell (19 Octobre 2011)

Bon bah je reviens de la boutique Orange des Champs et impossible de leur montrer mon pb, là-bas tt au fond de leur magasin (*foutu comme une grotte*) j'ai 5 barres en 3G avec un débit plus qu'excellent, va comprendre...!

Les 6 tests que j'y ai lancé avec Speedtest.net :
*DOWN moyen 6300kbps*
*UP moyen 2500kbps*

Jai ptetre pas de pb je sais pas mais comparé à SFR chez moi et sur mon lieu de travail je capte pas svt et très mal la 3G


----------



## Esart (19 Octobre 2011)

Tous les opérateurs ne passent pas partout de la même manière 

Ce n'est pas parce que SFR passe très bien à un endroit que les autres passent forcément très bien au même endroit.

Dans tous les cas, manifestement ton iPhone capte très bien la 3G ailleurs. Ce n'est donc pas lui qui est en cause mais la couverture de ton opérateur oui.

PS: Tu ferais mieux de bosser au boulot plutôt que de tester ton nouveau joujou


----------



## Genuis (19 Octobre 2011)

> J'ai téléphoné Lundi matin, j'ai reçu le nouveau ce matin et TOUT EST OK.



Chanceux ! J'ai appelé aussi Lundi et je reçois le miens :


> Scheduled Delivery:Wednesday, 10/19/2011, By End of Day



en fin de journée...

Tu sais si c'est du neuf ou du reconditionné ? J'imagine que c'est du neuf ? Parce que au bout de 3 jours de lancement si ils arrivent à revendre du reconditionné c'est qu'ils ne doivent pas être très regardant .


----------



## Esart (19 Octobre 2011)

Genuis a dit:


> Chanceux ! J'ai appelé aussi Lundi et je reçois le miens :
> 
> 
> en fin de journée...
> ...



Si tu fais les questions et les réponses tout seul, ça peut durer longtemps

Ce qui est certain c'est qu'apparemment tous mes problèmes sont réglés.

Au lieu de râler à longueur de posts pour dire en boucle toujours la même chose, certains feraient mieux de demander le diagnostic et l'échange de leur iPhone.

C'est plus efficace, beaucoup plus rapide, et ça n'em..... pas les autres


----------



## Genuis (19 Octobre 2011)

> Si tu fais les questions et les réponses tout seul, ça peut durer longtemps


 hé hé...


----------



## boubaraka (19 Octobre 2011)

[SIZE=+0]esart quant on désactive les données cellulaire sa désactive aussi la edge et sa ne capte pas mieux en désactivant donc voila ca me met toujours réseaux indisponible ou une barre et je ne peux quand même pas envoyer de sms ou autres alors je ne sais pas c'est quoi c'est mon deuxième 4s et toujours le même problème[/SIZE]


----------



## Genuis (19 Octobre 2011)

> esart quant on  désactive les données cellulaire sa désactive aussi la edge et sa ne  capte pas mieux en désactivant donc voila ca me met toujours réseaux  indisponible ou une barre et je ne peux quand même pas envoyer de sms ou  autres alors je ne sais pas c'est quoi c'est mon deuxième 4s et  toujours le même problème



Tu a changé la carte SIM ? Parce que si c'est ton deuxieme iPhone, le taux de probabilité qu'il t'arrive 2 fois le même défaut (rare) sur un iPhone différents c'est quand même louche.


----------



## boubaraka (19 Octobre 2011)

oui ma carte Sim et neuve d'aujourd'hui donc je pense a un problème logiciel plutôt que matériel je verrais quant il y'aura une maj.


----------



## mkhaell (19 Octobre 2011)

@boubaraka
A l'époque de l'apparition du pb de réception sur l'iPhone 4, avant de découvrir que le souci venait de l'antenne, ils avaient remarqués des cartes SIM mal coupées où la puce touche la partie métallique de son support. Je ne sais pas si effectivement cela peut entraîner réellement un problème de réception mais cela vaut le coup que tu étudies la piste de la SIM.


----------



## boubaraka (19 Octobre 2011)

j'en ais une neuve et elle fonctionne Nikel dans mon 4 mais dans le 4s sa me fait des coupures de réseaux les sms ne s'envoi pas et quant on m'appelle on tombe sur le répondeur je viens de tel a Apple qui ma dit de tel a orange pour demander une mise a jour operateur je ne sais pas c'est quoi mais bon j'appel demain
http://support.apple.com/kb/ht1970?viewlocale=fr_FR


----------



## mkhaell (19 Octobre 2011)

Ok tiens nous au courant!


----------



## boubaraka (19 Octobre 2011)

ok pas de soucis je viens d'appeler mais il ferme a 20h alors je rapel demain


----------



## just1 (20 Octobre 2011)

Ceux qui se sont fait échanger leur iPhone 4S, le problème des pertes de réseau à t-il été résolu?
Faut il attendre une maj logicielle?


----------



## boubaraka (20 Octobre 2011)

En tous cas pour ma part pas resolu


----------



## Genuis (20 Octobre 2011)

> Ceux qui se sont fait échanger leur iPhone 4S, le problème des pertes de réseau à t-il été résolu?
> Faut il attendre une maj logicielle?



Pour te dire vraiment, j'ai même pas essayer de remettre le code PIN. Du coup forcément j'ai pas de problème avec le réseau de mon côter.

Par contre chose plutôt positive, mes soucis de batterie se sont considérablement améliorer avec le nouvelle iPhone 4S que j'ai reçus ! Il est clair aussi que j'ai pas fais les même "bêtise" que quand j'ai eu le premier (cad : restauration depuis mon 3GS...)


----------



## mkhaell (20 Octobre 2011)

J'ai aussi restauré à partir d'un 3G. Concernant la batterie c'est short au début et là c'est devenu normal elle dure beaucoup plus longtemps


----------



## boubaraka (20 Octobre 2011)

boubaraka a dit:


> j'en ais une neuve et elle fonctionne Nikel dans mon 4 mais dans le 4s sa me fait des coupures de réseaux les sms ne s'envoi pas et quant on m'appelle on tombe sur le répondeur je viens de tel a Apple qui ma dit de tel a orange pour demander une mise a jour operateur je ne sais pas c'est quoi mais bon j'appel demain
> http://support.apple.com/kb/ht1970?viewlocale=fr_FR


 
voila orange ma fait une mise a jour reseau et ca ne change rien les sms s'envois une foie sur 10 et je suis constament sur le repondeur quant on essaye de me joindre pfffff


----------



## thelonious690 (20 Octobre 2011)

Genuis a dit:


> Pour te dire vraiment, j'ai même pas essayer de remettre le code PIN. Du coup forcément j'ai pas de problème avec le réseau de mon côter.
> 
> Par contre chose plutôt positive, mes soucis de batterie se sont considérablement améliorer avec le nouvelle iPhone 4S que j'ai reçus ! Il est clair aussi que j'ai pas fais les même "bêtise" que quand j'ai eu le premier (cad : restauration depuis mon 3GS...)



Et tu as toujours des soucis de grésillement avec ce modèle de remplacement ou pas ?


----------



## mkhaell (20 Octobre 2011)

Concernant les pb de réception du 4S, je ne sais pas si le souci de l'antenne est vraiment réglé. Certes en le tenant les barres ne chutent pas mais si l'on fait le test de cette image on se rend bien compte que le débit n'est pas le même selon que l'on tienne le téléphone ou pas... J'ai alterné les tests avec mains et sans, et on voit bien la différence. A noter que plus la réception 3G est bonne, moins la chute de débit est élevée.


----------



## stéphane83 (20 Octobre 2011)

De mon côté c'est aussi le cas :
Avec le 4 je captais plutôt bien chez moi.
Maintenant c'est une horreur : aucun réseau de disponible.


----------



## mkhaell (20 Octobre 2011)

stéphane83 a dit:


> De mon côté c'est aussi le cas :
> Avec le 4 je captais plutôt bien chez moi.
> Maintenant c'est une horreur : aucun réseau de disponible.



Au cas où tu n'aurais pas encore testé :
1/ désactiver le code sim
2/ et passer en sélection manuelle de l'opérateur


----------



## stéphane83 (20 Octobre 2011)

mkhaell a dit:


> Au cas où tu n'aurais pas encore testé :
> 1/ désactiver le code sim
> 2/ et passer en sélection manuelle de l'opérateur



Ok c'est fait.


----------



## chogokin jawa (20 Octobre 2011)

Une petite question bête : Y-a-t-il des possesseurs de iPhone 4S qui n'ont rencontré aucun des problèmes évoqués dans cette discussion.

La portabilité de mon numéro est effective demain soir (passage de Orange à SFR) et j'aimerais bien savoir à quoi m'attendre


----------



## gregrachou (20 Octobre 2011)

Comme personne ne parle de ce problème ailleurs que sur 2 ou 3 forums.

Il serait intéressant de connaitre le nombre de personnes concernés.

Voici donc un sondage que je vous invite à diffuser le plus largement possible.

http://www.pixule.com/151501407126_renc  e-pin.html

Merci pour votre contribution


----------



## Dream_Team (21 Octobre 2011)

chogokin jawa a dit:


> Une petite question bête : Y-a-t-il des possesseurs de iPhone 4S qui n'ont rencontré aucun des problèmes évoqués dans cette discussion.
> 
> La portabilité de mon numéro est effective demain soir (passage de Orange à SFR) et j'aimerais bien savoir à quoi m'attendre



Je suis chez SFR, j'ai une micro sim depuis février et tout fonctionne bien. Pas besoin d'enlever mon code pin ou quoi que ce soit. Mon frère a un 4S et tout roule pour lui aussi !


----------



## mkhaell (21 Octobre 2011)

C'est pas étonnant, même si le pb peut apparaître chez tous les opérateurs en se balladant sur les forums on voit bien que la grande masse est surtout chez Orange.

Par contre je suis étonné de pas entendre parler des baisses de débit lors des tests quand l'antenne est touchée (cf. ici). Apparemment à partir du moment que les gens voient pas le nombre de barres diminuer ça leur va...


----------



## aureln (21 Octobre 2011)

Même problème ici sur iPhone 4s blanc 32go acheté chez Bouygues en attente de portabilité depuis orange. Au bout d'un certain temps, j'avais réseau indisponible.
Seule la réinitialisation des paramètres réseau me permettaient de retrouver le réseau.

Puis j'ai trouvé ce topic et ai désactivé le code pin... Maintenant plus aucune perte, tout nickel !


----------



## gregrachou (21 Octobre 2011)

Bon, j'ai rappelé Apple ce matin : je confirme ils sont au courant du problème.

Avant  de procéder au remplacement, ils m'ont demandé d'effectuer les manips suivantes (pas encore réalisé suis au bureau et je n'ai pas iTunes) :

1/ désactiver le code PIN 
2/ éteindre l'iPhone
3/ enlever la micro SIM
4/ rallumer l'iPhone SANS la micro SIM
5/ insérer la micro SIM dans l'iPhone allumé
6/ connecter à iTunes et synchroniser l'iPhone

Mouais, suis pas convaincu  !!!! je ne pourrais tester que ce soir.


********
http://www.pixule.com/151501407126_renc  e-pin.html


----------



## mkhaell (21 Octobre 2011)

Il t'ont pas demandé de faire la manip sur un seul pied avec un nez de clown et une plume dans le derrière par hasard?


----------



## stéphane83 (21 Octobre 2011)

Immergé l'iPhone dans de l'eau salée, attendre l'ébullition et le problème devrait disparaître...


----------



## mkhaell (21 Octobre 2011)

oui et envoyez nous la photo aussi svp lol


----------



## rodced (21 Octobre 2011)

bonjour a tous

j'ai le même souci, on vois qu&#8217;il y a du réseau ( orange ) mais impossible d'appeler ou envoyer des sms.
j&#8217;ai fais la manip de gregachou mais c'est pareil!

je pensai que, comme je n'ai pas reçu mon contrat orange et que je n'ai toujours pas de numéro attribué, que ça venais de sa!

En plus j'ai fais une portabilité....

pour mon premier Iphone je suis vraiment déçu


----------



## rodced (21 Octobre 2011)

je viens de recevoir le contrat , il faillai activer la ligne!
pour le moment ça marche.... a voir quand même!


----------



## chogokin jawa (21 Octobre 2011)

Dream_Team a dit:


> Je suis chez SFR, j'ai une micro sim depuis février et tout fonctionne bien. Pas besoin d'enlever mon code pin ou quoi que ce soit. Mon frère a un 4S et tout roule pour lui aussi !



Le transfert du numéro de Orange vers SFR s'est réalisé en fin d'après-midi.
Aucun problème à signaler en ce qui me concerne : réception en 3G équivalente à ce que j'avais au même endroit avec Orange. Pas besoin de désactiver le code PIN.
Bref tout roule


----------



## Rubane (21 Octobre 2011)

Bonjour à Tous !
Petite nouvelle sur ce forum.
Je suis le fil de la conversation depuis le début et l'ai lu avec le plus grand intérêt en attendant mon 4S 16G.
Je ne suis pas une foudre de guerre en matière de new tech...  mais mordu de l'Iphone, oui ! J'ai débuté avec le 3G, acquis le 3GS dès sa sortie, abandonné le 4, car la forme ne me plaisait pas en pensant que le 4S reviendrait à ses formes arrondies du début... raté, mais je n'ai pas pu résister, je l'ai acheté. Sans changer d'opérateur, je suis chez Orange depuis près de 17 ans (Ola, Itinéris, Orange... en gros, lol !).
Voila pour la génèse... 

Ayant suivi vos aventures à Bugland, j'avais un peu la hantise d'allumer mon 4S...  :rose: et... pas de bug à l'horizon (48 heures de vie commune) :love:

J'ai d'ailleurs suivi certains (sages) conseils donnés pour "clôner" mon 3GS, terme que j'ai croisé sur cette discussion et parfaitement adapté, car je ne voulais perdre ni mes sms, ni mes photos (pellicule), contacts, etc... 

J'ai donc enregistré la sauvegarde de mon 3GS sur mon PC et restauré mon 4S avec cette sauvegarde dans la foulée ! Mais... car il y a toujours un mais, d'où mon inscription en ces lieux... 

J'ai oublié de préciser dans la "génèse" que mon Iphone 3G appartenait à mon fils dorénavant et que nous partagions le même compte Itunes (mon compte à l'origine). Chaque Iphone branché sur Itunes a son petit nom... 3G, 3GS et... 4S ! Or, depuis l'opération clônage, mon 4S s'appelle... 3GS comme son illustre grand frère...  et là c'est un peu le souk avec 2 Iphones portant le même patronyme  (si, si, je vous assure !). Donc si l'un(e) d'entre vous a une petite idée de comment on peut rebaptiser Bijou dans Itunes, je suis preneuse !

Sinon, quand j'ai branché pour la 1ère fois le 4S sur Itunes, il y a eu synchronisation (il s'appellait encore 4S à ce moment là :rateau: ), et j'ai découvert avec stupeur  dans le "résumé" que mon 4S faisait 13,60 G  j'ai regardé toute la paperasserie et la boîte et tout le tralalalala arrivé avec Bijou... tous ces trucs là m'assurent que j'ai un 16 Giga... Avez-vous remarqué la même chose ?  C'est normal ? 
Petite précision : quand je regarde dans "réglages" - "Général" - "Information" : j'ai le même bazar : "Capacité " : 13,6 Go 
On m'aurait menti à l'insu de mon plein gré ? 

Et pour finir avec mes questions... quelqu'un(e) sait-il comment je peux faire entrer mes lectures dans l'application "Kiosque" ? j'ai mon application "Rue 89" qui pourrait y trouver sa place mais a priori, y'a de la rebellion dans l'air, c'est NIET ! Par contre le kiosque me propose le "Elle" UK (en plus) dont je me fous royalement...  c'est de la vente forcée ? 

Et ... oups... désolée pour le roman et merci d'avance de vos réponses et de votre patience  !


----------



## Esart (21 Octobre 2011)

just1 a dit:


> Ceux qui se sont fait échanger leur iPhone 4S, le problème des pertes de réseau à t-il été résolu?
> Faut il attendre une maj logicielle?




Non seulement le problème des pertes de réseau est complètement réglé mais aussi l'iPhone consomme beaucoup moins et ne chauffe plus du tout ce qui tend à confirmer qu'il y avait bien un problème MATERIEL.

Par ailleurs, J'ai CONSIDERABLEMENT gagné en autonomie alors que je reste en permanence en 3G (et je ne suis qu'au deuxième cycle de décharge (complète)/charge.

Je rappelle ici qu'il faut impérativement complètement vider la batterie deux ou trois fois de suite pour qu'elle puisse atteindre ses capacités optimales.

Si vous ne respectez pas cette règle écrite partout, vous détériorez durablement vos batteries. Ceci est valable pour tout appareil électronique moderne (camescopes, appareils photo...)

Si vous vous amusez à recharger en permanence votre iPhone avant de l'avoir COMPLETEMENT vidée, ne venez pas vous plaindre...

J'ai une meilleure autonomie que mon iPhone 4 qui avait une excellente autonomie (je téléphone beaucoup mais je veille à parfaitement entretenir ma batterie) et alors que la 3G était très souvent désactivée.

En conclusion, je considère que l'iPhone 4S est vraiment meilleur que le 4:

- Meilleure sensibilité
- Bien meilleure autonomie
- Beaucoup plus réactif


----------



## mkhaell (21 Octobre 2011)

"Bonne"/"mauvaise" autonomie c'est subjectif, donne tes chiffres en utilisation et veille pour voir.


----------



## EBLIS (21 Octobre 2011)

Esart a dit:


> Par ailleurs, J'ai CONSIDERABLEMENT gagné en autonomie alors que je reste en permanence en 3G (et je ne suis qu'au deuxième cycle de décharge (complète)/charge.
> 
> Je rappelle ici qu'il faut impérativement complètement vider la batterie deux ou trois fois de suite pour qu'elle puisse atteindre ses capacités optimales.
> 
> ...



Fais attention avec tes affirmations qui sont fausses. Tu gardes de mauvaises habitudes datant des anciennes générations de batteries qui ne sont plus valables de nos jours. Je ne vais pas épiloguer ici mais renseigne toi sur les technologies d'accus lithium (ion) qui réagissent différemment aux cycles de charge/décharge et qu'il faut parfois calibrer. Google est ton ami


----------



## mkhaell (21 Octobre 2011)

@EBLIS

+1 je ne l'ai pas repris là dessus car je ne m'y connais pas trop mais j'avais bien déjà entendu ce que tu dis là. Il affirme beaucoup de choses de manière générale


----------



## chogokin jawa (21 Octobre 2011)

Si les cycles avec des décharges complètes ne sont pas recommandées, quelle serait alors la meilleure manière d'optimiser la batterie de l'iPhone 4S ?


----------



## Esart (22 Octobre 2011)

Voila bien les jeunes qui savent tout sur tout !

Moi, je vous ai dit comment faire pour optimiser vos batteries, maintenant faites bien ce que vous voulez hein ?


Juste pour rappel, à votre avis, pourquoi Apple dit exactement la même chose que moi ?


Pour ma part, j'applique les instructions d'Apple et j'ai une autonomie largement au niveau de celle annoncée par le constructeur.


J'observe seulement que ceux qui râlent sont, le plus souvent, ceux qui savent mieux que les autres et font les malins en ne tenant aucun compte des recommandations d'Apple.


Que ceux qui ont la sagesse de tenir compte de l'expérience des plus anciens en profitent, les autres, c'est leur problème mais alors qu'ils cessent de balancer des posts qui hurlent contre l'autonomie de leurs iPhone mal calibrés dès le début


----------



## mkhaell (22 Octobre 2011)

Bref suffit de faire une recherche sur google.

Après tous ces mots on ne sait toujours pas ce que tu appelles une bonne autonomie. Tes durées constatées?


----------



## Esart (22 Octobre 2011)

Quand on n'a que 27 messages on se la joue discret et poli tu ne crois pas ?

Sur mon utilisation actuelle, je suis à 4h10 d'utilisation et 26 h en veille.
Je suis encore à 51%.


j'en suis seulement au deuxième cycle de charge/décharge. Dans 2/3 cycles je serai au maxi


----------



## mkhaell (22 Octobre 2011)

Ok merci, ce qui est le plus embêtant c'est que des gens pourraient suivre tes conseils qui ne sont pas bons là est surtout le problème. Je te laisse chercher pourquoi sur Google. Apès, avec ton tél, tu fais ce que tu veux hein


----------



## Esart (22 Octobre 2011)

J'ai juste 30 ans d'expérience dans les composants électronique et les nouvelles technologies alors tes conseils "google" tu peux te les garder.

Au lieu de croire tout ce que tu lis, tu essaies et tu verras.
Reviens ensuite nous en parler.

Je maintiens tout ce que j'ai écrit et ne peux que conseiller vivement d'en faire autant.

Maintenant chacun fait ce qu'il veut hein ? Mais ne venez pas ensuite nous casser les oreilles avec des iPhone qui ne tiennent que quelques heures OK ?


----------



## mkhaell (22 Octobre 2011)

toi je sens que tu es bien parti pour nous annoncer une utilisation de 15h au bout de tes 4 cycles


----------



## thelonious690 (22 Octobre 2011)

Pour mettre tout le monde d'accord : 

http://www.apple.com/fr/batteries/iphone.html

Allez au dernier paragraphe


----------



## mkhaell (22 Octobre 2011)

On est d'accord sur le cycle mensuel. Je le suis pas concernant les 3/4 cycles en début d'utilisation, c'était pour les Nokia 3210 ça


----------



## thelonious690 (22 Octobre 2011)

Absolument


----------



## Rubane (22 Octobre 2011)

Bonjour...  

Bon je vois que mon roman n'a obtenu aucune attention de la part de quiconque... 

J'ai trouvé toute seule comme une grande comment renommé mon 4S après la sauvegarde.. 

Me reste à trouver le pourquoi du comment les 13 Go annoncés au lieu de 16 que j'ai normalement acheté... 

Je ne trouverai pas sur ce forum a priori... 

Merci de ne m'avoir ni lu ni répondu, bonne continuation à Tous ! 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 13h27 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 13h26 ----------

oupsss ça me pique les yeux, désolée, maniaco dépressive de l'ortho... 

"Comment *renommer*"

Donc aurevoir, et n'ayez aucune inquiétude, je me désinscris du forum !


----------



## thelonious690 (22 Octobre 2011)

Rubane a dit:


> Bonjour...
> 
> Me reste à trouver le pourquoi du comment les 13 Go annoncés au lieu de 16 que j'ai normalement acheté...
> 
> ...




Si tu trouveras sur ce forum en faisant une petite recherche : http://forums.macg.co/iphone/capacite-reelle-de-liphone-263433.html


----------



## Genuis (22 Octobre 2011)

> Bonjour...
> 
> Bon je vois que mon roman n'a obtenu aucune attention de la part de quiconque...
> 
> ...


Salut.

Ne prends pas mal le faites que tu n'est pas eu de réponse, souvent quand les discutions sont très suivi ( il y a juste à regarder les fréquences de réponses) il peut arriver que certains messages passe à la trappe. (même si le tiens étais conséquent).

Concernant les 13Go, ont est tous dans le même cas, je pense que l'espace qu'il te manque est alloué au système (iOS+préférences...)

EDIT : Ha bha non, d'après le liens plus haut c'est juste une histoire de calcule


----------



## chogokin jawa (22 Octobre 2011)

Peut-être aussi chère Rubane parce que vos questions n'avaient pas grand rapport avec les problèmes de réception évoqués dans ce topic.
Et qu'elles auraient mérité soit un sujet dédié, soit une recherche préalable de votre part pour voir si ces dernières n'avaient pas été abordées précédemment...


----------



## aureln (22 Octobre 2011)

Je viens de faire une petite expérience qui me fait dire qu'il s'agit bien d'un problème avec le code pin :
Je l'avais désactivé et plus de problème de réseau indisponible.
Ce matin je l'ai réactivé, le réseau est resté (Bouygues)
Puis en début d'après midi, j'ai mis l'iPhone en mode avion
Ce soir j'ai désactivé le mode avion et il m'a mis réseau indisp. Au bout de quelques secondes...
Je suis donc allé dans le menu et j'ai à nouveau désactivé cette demande de code pin...
Au bout de quelques instants et sans faire de réinitialisations, j'ai à nouveau eu le réseau...

Si quelqu'un d'Apple nous lit, il y aurait peut être un bug à corriger pour la prochaine MAJ...


----------



## Zefram (23 Octobre 2011)

Bonjour, pour ma part la perte du réseau survenait uniquement lors de l'utilisation d'un App GPS. (Plan, Glympse)
Moins d'une minute apres que la flèche en haut a droite soit apparu le signal réseau était perdu (Recherche, aucun réseau)
Le tuyau donné sur ce forum de désactiver le code sim et de réinitialiser les réglages réseau à fonctionné pour moi.


----------



## Esart (23 Octobre 2011)

Pour info:

A ce jour aucune coupure avrc mon nouvel iPhone
10h51 en utilisation
55h en veille et il me reste 9%


----------



## pirouet (23 Octobre 2011)

hmm, 11h en utilisation je me demande quel type d'utilisation tu en fais ? Quels réglages (wifi, bluetooth, localisation, synchro icloud, push...) tu effectues ?


----------



## mkhaell (23 Octobre 2011)

-_- Il doit regarder l'heure tourner.

Après il va nous dire que c'est parce qu'il fait ses 3/4 cycles qu'il a une batterie bionique.

Pou une utilisation multimédia c'est +/-7h.


----------



## pirouet (23 Octobre 2011)

C'est bien ce que je me dit aussi. En utilisation multimédia (vidéo, musique, jeux, surf), je tiens entre 7 et 8 heures


----------



## gregrachou (23 Octobre 2011)

Pour les nouveaux membres :

http://www.pixule.com/151501407126_...ne-4s-si-vous-ne-desactiver-pas-code-pin.html

A+


----------



## Esart (23 Octobre 2011)

mkhaell a dit:


> -_- Il doit regarder l'heure tourner.
> 
> Après il va nous dire que c'est parce qu'il fait ses 3/4 cycles qu'il a une batterie bionique.
> 
> Pou une utilisation multimédia c'est +/-7h.





Au lieu de te foutre de ma gueule, tu devrais essayer.


----------



## boubaraka (24 Octobre 2011)

Moi j'ais 4 barres de reseaux et je ne peux pas envoyer ni recevoir de sms et quant on m'appel je suis toujours sur repondeur j'ais pourtant essayé de desactiver le code pin et j'ais selectionè mon operateur manuelement mais rien a faire toujours pareil


----------



## jfgpointbe (24 Octobre 2011)

Rubane a dit:


> Bonjour...
> 
> Bon je vois que mon roman n'a obtenu aucune attention de la part de quiconque...
> 
> ...


Dommage...Fallait juste poster un nouveau sujet sur votre problème et non le lancer dans celui-ci qui parle de problèmes de réception. Faut apprendre à se servir des forums.


----------



## Mr Chen (24 Octobre 2011)

Rubane a dit:


> Bonjour...
> 
> Bon je vois que mon roman n'a obtenu aucune attention de la part de quiconque...
> 
> ...




C'est tout à fait normal la capacité. Il y'a bien 16Go sur le DD, (enfin 15 et des poussières en réalité) et tu dois enlever la partie iOS5. qui fait apparament 3Go puisque tu en as 13.

edit: faire gaffe aussi avec les connotations marketeux. car, il y'a la valeur simple 1go = 1000 mo et la valeur réel 1go = 1024 mo


----------



## boubaraka (24 Octobre 2011)

Ras le Bol de ne pas pouvoir me servir du reseaux a chaque fois que j'appel ca coupe et fait erreure reseaux je ne peux jamais envoyer de texto appel ni en recevoir j'ais pourtant desactiver le code pin et la selection automatique du reseau mais rien a faire help me!!


----------



## Clodyus (24 Octobre 2011)

Possesseur d'un iphone 4 depuis un peu plus d'un an, et jusqu'à la dernière mise à jour du système IOS en V5, j'utilisais les atouts des réseaux 3G et Edge.

*Terminé !* Mon iPhone est devenu un téléphone ordinaire. 
Quand je veux consulter mes courriels, internet, utiliser une application iPhone, j'ai le message: "Impossible d'activer le réseau de données cellulaires. Vous n'êtes pas abonné à un réseau de données cellulaires."
Et pourtant si, ça marchait fabuleusement bien jusqu'à la minute précédente.
Titulaire d'une couverture AppleCare, j'ai consulté par téléphone les services d'Apple (j'ai 3 dossiers en attente).
 Il m'a été indiqué que les techniciens planchaient sur les différents problèmes qui se posaient depuis le lancement d'Ios 5. 
On m'a suggéré de la patience, et dans l'attente de restaurer / réinstaller le système, ce que j'ai fait six fois, sans aucune amélioration (_je suis sur mac & macophile depuis le démarrage d'apple, je ne sais pas si ça va durer!!!_).
Enfin, on m'a conseillé d'utiliser le wifi, dès que possible, dans l'attente de la résolution de la situation. 
Problème 
_Mon Iphone 4 appartient justement à la génération ou se posent des problèmes d'antenne, et à moins de 2 mètres d'une Box ou d'une borne Wifi, on ne capte rien._
*Alors ?*
Est ce que quelqu'un est dans la même situation que moi, que peut on fire de plus, je perds patience...:love:


----------



## gregrachou (25 Octobre 2011)

Continuez à participer activement au sondage, dèjà plus de 100 votes et 75% des utilisateurs SONDES ont des problèmes de perte de réseau.

Si ça peut permettre de faire avancer les choses.

http://www.pixule.com/151501407126_...ne-4s-si-vous-ne-desactiver-pas-code-pin.html

Merci


----------



## pirouet (25 Octobre 2011)

75% des utilisateurs ou 75% des utilisateurs sondés ?


----------



## gregrachou (25 Octobre 2011)

pirouet a dit:


> 75% des utilisateurs ou 75% des utilisateurs sondés ?


 
sondés bien sûr  
merci pour cette précision


----------



## Esart (25 Octobre 2011)

Il serait bien d'indiquer le nombre de personnes sondées sinon, le résultat de veut rien dire du tout...


----------



## boubaraka (26 Octobre 2011)

Moi ca fait deux jour ca bug encore plus meme avec 4 barre de reseaux toujours impossible d'envoyer et de recevoir des sms et des appels


----------



## gregrachou (26 Octobre 2011)

Esart a dit:


> Il serait bien d'indiquer le nombre de personnes sondées sinon, le résultat de veut rien dire du tout...




Il suffit d'aller voir sur le sondage tout est indiqué !!!!!!

http://www.pixule.com/151501407126_...ne-4s-si-vous-ne-desactiver-pas-code-pin.html


MAJ 26/10 : sur 145 votes, 78% ont un pbl. (113 votes)


----------



## Alorion (26 Octobre 2011)

Bonsoir tout le monde,

Je suis ce post avec beaucoup d'intérêt depuis que j'ai mon 4S (1 semaine demain) car j'ai le(s) même(s) problème(s) à savoir donc : coupures totalement aléatoires du réseau même en pleine couverture, l'iPhone m'affiche autant de barres qu'il veut impossible d'envoyer / recevoir SMS, appels etc. Par exemple, hier soir je surfais vitesse grand V en 3G (wifi désactivé) pendant au moins une demi-heure puis au moment de passer un coup de fil PLUS RIEN (c'est quand même un comble...) alors que je n'ai même pas bougé !

J'ai bien fait toutes les manipulations indiquées sur le post à savoir désactiver pin, enlever remettre sim, réinitialiser réglages réseau, etc.

Par contre, quelques précisions tout de même : je l'ai acheté en coffret prépayé Bouygues car 50 de moins qu'en nu et j'ai un forfait Bouygues et j'ai du faire une micro SIM maison (découpage) mais je ne pense pas que ça vienne de là car même problème avec la micro sim " d'origine ". J'ai tout de même demandé à Bouygues une micro SIM que je pense recevoir demain. Ce que je vais faire c'est une restauration d'usine au cas où une appli, un paramètre de mon 3GS perturbe le 4S puis activation de la SIM (on verra bien). Je vous tiendrais donc au courant.

Sinon, j'appellerais juste pour la forme l'Apple care pour qu'ils me confirment s'il s'agit d'un bug logiciel et si c'est matériel de me le changer. D'autant que ça commence à me mettre les nerfs car s'il y a une application pour tout, ce serait tout de même bien de pouvoir téléphoner...

Enfin, j'ai une amie qui est allé chez Bouygues ce soir et le vendeur lui a totalement déconseillé car il serait " énormément buggué "...

C'est d'autant plus dommage que quand il fonctionne correctement, ce téléphone niveau performances est une véritable tuerie face à mon ancien 3GS...

Bonne soirée.


----------



## pirouet (26 Octobre 2011)

Alorion a dit:


> Enfin, j'ai une amie qui est allé chez Bouygues ce soir et le vendeur lui a totalement déconseillé car il serait " énormément buggué "...


*Attention* : Les vendeurs Bouygues ne semblent pas encouragés à dire du bien des téléphones à la pomme. 

voir : http://www.igen.fr/iphone/bouygues-favorise-android-au-detriment-de-l-iphone-64332?page=4


----------



## gregrachou (26 Octobre 2011)

Alorion a dit:


> Bonsoir tout le monde,
> 
> Je suis ce post avec beaucoup d'intérêt depuis que j'ai mon 4S (1 semaine demain) car j'ai le(s) même(s) problème(s) à savoir donc : coupures totalement aléatoires du réseau même en pleine couverture, l'iPhone m'affiche autant de barres qu'il veut impossible d'envoyer / recevoir SMS, appels etc. Par exemple, hier soir je surfais vitesse grand V en 3G (wifi désactivé) pendant au moins une demi-heure puis au moment de passer un coup de fil PLUS RIEN (c'est quand même un comble...) alors que je n'ai même pas bougé !
> 
> ...




Merci de nous faire un retour sur ce que dit Apple sur ce problème.


----------



## thelonious690 (26 Octobre 2011)

iPhone échangé aujourd'hui, plus aucun souci  Pour info, Applecare est au courant du souci mais est incapable d'en expliquer la cause ... 

Seule solution, échange de téléphone !


----------



## Make520 (27 Octobre 2011)

thelonious690 a dit:


> iPhone échangé aujourd'hui, plus aucun souci  Pour info, Applecare est au courant du souci mais est incapable d'en expliquer la cause ...
> 
> Seule solution, échange de téléphone !



Salut, 
pour échanger tu es directement allé a l'apple store ou RDV génius bar ?
Merci


----------



## stéphane83 (27 Octobre 2011)

Pour un téléphone acheté dans une boutique d'un opérateur, on peut tout de même se rendre dans un Apple store?


----------



## eliss (27 Octobre 2011)

Genuis a dit:


> J'ai aussi un soucis avec le réseau... moi, c'est carrément le réseau qui se bloque je suis obliger de redémarrer le téléphone pour que tout rendre dans l'ordre... Quand à la batterie je vous en parle même pas... 12h d'utilisation c'est à peut prêt sa... bien sur le WIFI et le Bluetooth sont désactivé, pareil pour la localisation il reste juste le réseau GSM.


J'ai le même problème avec mon 4S-64 Go.J'ai la mention "réseau indisponible", alors que je sais pertinemment que ça passe là où je suis. Je n'ai pas trouvé d'autre solution que de redémarrer l'appareil.
D'autres personnes ont eu le même problème ?


----------



## mkhaell (27 Octobre 2011)

thelonious690 a dit:


> iPhone échangé aujourd'hui, plus aucun souci  Pour info, Applecare est au courant du souci mais est incapable d'en expliquer la cause ...
> 
> Seule solution, échange de téléphone !



Mais ton pb c'était quoi? Même en virant le code sim tu ne captais pas?


----------



## thelonious690 (27 Octobre 2011)

Si je captais en virant le code SIM mais je ne considère pas que ce genre de bidouille sur un appareil de ce prix soit normale. 

J'ai donc appelé Applecare qui m'a confirmé que ce n'était en effet pas normal du tout - aucune mise à jour n'est d'ailleurs prévue pour régler ce souci selon mon interlocutrice - et l'échange a été fait sous 24h par UPS. 

Je vous conseille donc de faire échanger votre téléphone, c'est un problème matériel. Si cela se situait au niveau du soft, tout le monde serait touché.


----------



## Alorion (27 Octobre 2011)

thelonious690 a dit:


> Si je captais en virant le code SIM mais je ne considère pas que ce genre de bidouille sur un appareil de ce prix soit normale.
> 
> J'ai donc appelé Applecare qui m'a confirmé que ce n'était en effet pas normal du tout - aucune mise à jour n'est d'ailleurs prévue pour régler ce souci selon mon interlocutrice - et l'échange a été fait sous 24h par UPS.
> 
> Je vous conseille donc de faire échanger votre téléphone, c'est un problème matériel. Si cela se situait au niveau du soft, tout le monde serait touché.



Bonjour à tous,

Suite à ton message The lonious j'ai décidé dappeler également l'Apple Care qui a répondu très rapidement et j'attends UPS. Par contre pas d'échange pour moi, UPS vient récupérer l'iPhone puis l'envoie au labo pour réparation ou échange. L'échange direct était payant à savoir une caution (rendue) + 29  de charge or j'ai déjà déboursé 589 ... Est-ce qu'a toi aussi ils t'ont fait payer l'échange ?

Cordialement


----------



## stéphane83 (27 Octobre 2011)

J'ai appelé Apple, échange demain prévu à l'Apple store de sainte Catherine.


----------



## thelonious690 (27 Octobre 2011)

Alorion a dit:


> Bonjour à tous,
> 
> Suite à ton message The lonious j'ai décidé d&#8217;appeler également l'Apple Care qui a répondu très rapidement et j'attends UPS. Par contre pas d'échange pour moi, UPS vient récupérer l'iPhone puis l'envoie au labo pour réparation ou échange. L'échange direct était payant à savoir une caution (rendue) + 29 &#8364; de charge or j'ai déjà déboursé 589 &#8364;... Est-ce qu'a toi aussi ils t'ont fait payer l'échange ?
> 
> Cordialement



J'ai pris l'Applecare (69&#8364, les échanges express sont compris dans cette formule. De plus, cela étend la garantie à deux ans au lieu d'une seule année. Au final c'est beaucoup plus intéressant que l'unique échange express facturé 29&#8364;.


----------



## fab18340 (27 Octobre 2011)

Echange express offert sous 24h, je paye rien donc, cependant il faut donner ses coordonner bancaire au cas ou si je rend pas mon iPhone défectueux. Voilà tout


----------



## Alorion (27 Octobre 2011)

fab18340 a dit:


> Echange express offert sous 24h, je paye rien donc, cependant il faut donner ses coordonner bancaire au cas ou si je rend pas mon iPhone défectueux. Voilà tout



Tu as l'applecare ?


----------



## fab18340 (27 Octobre 2011)

nan j'ai pas pris l'applecare


----------



## Sebibasket33 (28 Octobre 2011)

Bonjour,

Je suis à mon 3ème IP4S, aujourd'hui, j'ai résolu le problème du vibreur et a priori de la batterie ....

Mais ce soir, 1 heure d'appel, tout se passe bien et PAF, coupure .... 

Impossible de récupérer le réseau (Les 4 barres au minimum), j'ai rebooter le tel, enlever la recherche automatique, rien ...

Je suis arrivé chez moi, j'ai enlever à nouveau la recherche automatique, choisi un opérateur autre (je suis chez SFR) et remis recherche automatique. Et là, miracle, j'ai récupéré le réseau ...

Je ne sais pas si ça vient de SFR car mon interlocuteur a le même opérateur et lui aussi a eu une coupure mais beaucoup moins longtemps ...

JE vais donc attendre les prochains jours pour voir si ça vient de SFR ou un autre problème. Mais j'ai franchement pas envie de récupérer un 4ème IP4S ... :mouais:


----------



## aureln (28 Octobre 2011)

J'ai appellé finalement le SAV hier, je reçois le nouvel iPhone ce jour car j'ai remarqué qu'en plus des coupures réseau j'avais un grésillement dans l'écouteur lors des appels.

En espérant que je n'aurais plus de problème


----------



## Make520 (28 Octobre 2011)

thelonious690 a dit:


> Si je captais en virant le code SIM mais je ne considère pas que ce genre de bidouille sur un appareil de ce prix soit normale.
> 
> J'ai donc appelé Applecare qui m'a confirmé que ce n'était en effet pas normal du tout - aucune mise à jour n'est d'ailleurs prévue pour régler ce souci selon mon interlocutrice - et l'échange a été fait sous 24h par UPS.
> 
> Je vous conseille donc de faire échanger votre téléphone, c'est un problème matériel. Si cela se situait au niveau du soft, tout le monde serait touché.



Ok merci,
l'apple care m'a pris rdv a l'apple store Opéra pour faire un échange,
en amenant juste l'iphone sans la boite,ni les accessoires.
J'aurai donc un iphone reconditionné (ça existe deja ?)
Par ups c'était juste un echange de telephone ou tout complet ?


----------



## boubaraka (28 Octobre 2011)

par ups c'est pareil tu redonne juste l'iphone sans boite ni accessoires


----------



## aureln (28 Octobre 2011)

aureln a dit:


> J'ai appellé finalement le SAV hier, je reçois le nouvel iPhone ce jour car j'ai remarqué qu'en plus des coupures réseau j'avais un grésillement dans l'écouteur lors des appels.
> 
> En espérant que je n'aurais plus de problème



J'ai récupéré le nouvel iPhone ce matin, numero de série commençant aussi par C39, donc neuf.
Je n'ai plus de problèmes de réseau indisp, avec le code pin, plus de grésillements de l'écouteur et je viens de remarquer que je n'ai aussi plus la coque qui vibre avec le vibreur... Je l'ai remarqué après échange, le vibreur sur le nouvel iPhone est puissant mais silencieux et effectivement l'ancien faisait un bruit de canard ou tondeuse comme évoqué sur l'autre fil...

Je touche du bois pour l'instant tout est ok et je suis très content d'avoir finalement procédé à l'échange !


----------



## stéphane83 (28 Octobre 2011)

Pourquoi C39 sont ils neufs


----------



## fab18340 (28 Octobre 2011)

oui les C39 sont neuf? et pas reconditionnés?


----------



## Alorion (28 Octobre 2011)

Bonsoir à tous,

Je viens de recevoir mon iPhone échangé, j'ai donc refilé un 4S série C37 et j'ai reçu un série C38 et oh magie plus aucun problème  Pourvue que ça dure, mais ça fait déjà plus d'une heure qu'il est sur le réseau et aucune coupure, je reçois mes sms en temps réel je m'amuse à appeller mon répondeur d'un peu partout et je viens de passer 1/4 d'heure au téléphone sans coupure, en me déplaçant dans la maison, chose impossible auparavant.

Bref, il s'agit donc à mon avis d'une belle panne matérielle sur l'iPhone, par ailleurs hier l'interlocuteur Apple m'a demandé en premier mon numéro de série et m'a quasiment proposé l'échange (ou réparation) immédiatement.

Je n'ai pas essayé de mettre un code PIN, je le ferais et vous tiens au jus.

Bonne soirée à tous,
*Merci encore pour ce topic car c'est en voyant que certains ont résolu leur problème par échange que j'ai pu résoudre le miens et j'invite tous ceux qui ont ce soucis à en faire de même. *Bonne rapidité de Apple (appelé hier midi reçu ce midi) par contre je vais tenté de me faire rembourser les 29 


----------



## 12marie (28 Octobre 2011)

Je ne comprends pas ce qui vous arrive, j'ai un iPhone 4s 32GO je suis chez SFR et je capte mille fois mieux qu'avec mon 3GS, surtout la 3G, qui été plus qu'aléatoire avec le 3GS. J'habite une ville de 50 000 habitants dans un département du massif central pas spécialement bien coté réseau.


----------



## Alorion (28 Octobre 2011)

12marie a dit:


> Je ne comprends pas ce qui vous arrive, j'ai un iPhone 4s 32GO je suis chez SFR et je capte mille fois mieux qu'avec mon 3GS, surtout la 3G, qui été plus qu'aléatoire avec le 3GS. J'habite une ville de 50 000 habitants dans un département du massif central pas spécialement bien coté réseau.



Bonsoir Marie,

Tu sembles avoir eu un bon 4S d'entrée de jeu mais certains d'entre nous et je peux en témoigner ne captaient rien avec leur 4S ou du moins, comme dans mon cas, pouvaient très bien capter mais le réseau coupait trés trés fréquemment. Je capte très bien avec le nouveau sans coupure sans rien, il y avait donc bien un problème sur le 1er iPhone que j'avais reçu.


----------



## boubaraka (28 Octobre 2011)

C'est ou qu'on voit si c'est c37 ou c38..?svp merci


----------



## Alorion (28 Octobre 2011)

boubaraka a dit:


> C'est ou qu'on voit si c'est c37 ou c38..?svp merci



Bonsoir,

C'est dans Réglages --> Général --> Informations (en bas il y a numéro de série)


----------



## boubaraka (28 Octobre 2011)

Heu moi je n'ais rien qui ressemble a ca moi le numero de serie c'est DNPGH709DTDN mais je n'ais pas de c37 ou c38!!


----------



## fab18340 (28 Octobre 2011)

et la série C39 touché aussi car moi ça merdouille aussi. 
Normal qu'il te le remplace par un C39


----------



## boubaraka (28 Octobre 2011)

C'est ou fab que tu vois c39 j'ais pas ca moi


----------



## fab18340 (28 Octobre 2011)

tu prends ta boite de ton iPhone et y'a marqué sérial Number.


----------



## boubaraka (28 Octobre 2011)

Moi serial number c'est marqué DNPGH709dtnb maus rien avec c37 c38 ou c39 ou trouver!?


----------



## Make520 (29 Octobre 2011)

Ayant le problème de réseau avec mon 4s blanc, je suis allé l'échangé a l'Apple Store.
Maintenant j'ai plus de problème de réseau,mais le vibreur qui vibre comme une tondeuse.
cf http://forums.macg.co/iphone/probleme-vibreur-iphone-4s-888572.html



Je retourne demain pour me faire remboursé. Et je reprendrais un neuf neuf et pas un soit disant "neuf", placé dans une boite noir sans rien.


----------



## chogokin jawa (29 Octobre 2011)

Concernant le numéro de série je ne trouve aucune indication en C37, C38 ou C39 que ce soit sur la boîte ou dans les réglages de l'iPhone


----------



## boubaraka (29 Octobre 2011)

pareil pour moi je ne trouve rien qui ressemble a c37,c38,c39!!


----------



## fab18340 (29 Octobre 2011)

Petite explication sur les numéros de série qui vous donneront l'origine de votre iPhone (trouvée sur un forum US) :

"C2" = "China"
"C3" = "China"
"DN" = "China, Chengdu - Foxconn"
"DM" = "China - Foxconn"


----------



## boubaraka (29 Octobre 2011)

Ok mais ou trouver ces references!?je n'ais rien de similaire ni sur la boite ni dans l'iphone!!??


----------



## pirouet (29 Octobre 2011)

Tu as donné juste au dessus ton no de série qui commence justement par deux de ces lettres. Tu as ta réponse


----------



## gregrachou (29 Octobre 2011)

MAJ pour info : Résultats sondage 29/10/11 19:00







http://www.pixule.com/151501407126_...ne-4s-si-vous-ne-desactivez-pas-code-pin.html


----------



## fab18340 (29 Octobre 2011)

Et une question encore, les iPhone neuf de remplacement d'apple, ils sont bloqué chez son opérateur ou pas?


----------



## Make520 (29 Octobre 2011)

fab18340 a dit:


> Et une question encore, les iPhone neuf de remplacement d'apple, ils sont bloqué chez son opérateur ou pas?



Il sera bloqué opérateur si ton téléphone d'origine est bloqué.
Et desimlocker si acheté nue chez l'apple store.


----------



## pirouet (29 Octobre 2011)

En effet, pas de magouille possible à ce niveau là


----------



## erou (29 Octobre 2011)

Bonsoir à tous, j'ai acheté 2 iPhones hier en Suisse et ben c'est pareil. Un fonctionne à merveille et l'autre perd sans arrêt le réseau après une pause. Quand on le reprend pour l'utiliser, il est indiqué : aucun réseau ... Alors le problème se retrouve aussi au delà des frontières et même en Suisse ;-)


----------



## thelonious690 (30 Octobre 2011)

Cela prouve bien qu'il s'agit d'un problème matériel et qu'il faut faire échanger l'iPhone qui perd le réseau.


----------



## mumu17 (30 Octobre 2011)

Salut,
tu vas dans reglage puis general puis en haut dans information puis numero de serie.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 11h42 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 11h32 ----------

Après avoir appelé apple: j'ai réinitialisé le 4s puis maintenant je capte partout. Seul bemol, j'ai bien 3 ou 4 barres mais la conversation est inaudible.
Quand on me contact: messagerie...
Série: c39 avec sfr


----------



## Alorion (30 Octobre 2011)

Bonjour à tous,

Hier tout allait parfaitement avec le nouvel iPhone (échangé) et depuis ce matin les problèmes sont revenus !!! Sans synchronisation de ma part ni rien !!

Ca devient hallucinant cette affaire !

Pour rappel j'ai un C38, je vais voir jusqu'à demain mais j'espère vraiment que ce n'est que temporaire...

A plus tard,
Bonne journée.


----------



## boubaraka (30 Octobre 2011)

Ou trouve t'on c38 ou autre moi j'ais pas ca mon numero de serie c'est que des lettres et rien en rapport avec c38


----------



## Alorion (30 Octobre 2011)

boubaraka a dit:


> Ou trouve t'on c38 ou autre moi j'ais pas ca mon numero de serie c'est que des lettres et rien en rapport avec c38



Oui dans un message précédent tu as dit que ton SN était DN... donc c'est ton numéro de série. Un autre membre t'a même expliqué ce que voulait dire les deux premières lettres.

De toute façon dans Réglages - Général - Informations il y a un champ numéro de série donc peut importe les lettres c'est bel et bien ton SN.

Cordialement.


----------



## boubaraka (30 Octobre 2011)

Ok ok et quelle serie et la moin touchée voir pas touché!?


----------



## Sebibasket33 (30 Octobre 2011)

Mon dernier (le 3ème échange) est un C39 et je n'ai plus aucun problème (batterie, vibreur, réseau pour l'instant) ...


----------



## boubaraka (30 Octobre 2011)

Ok je vais redemander un echange alors en éspérant avoir un c39


----------



## fab18340 (30 Octobre 2011)

oui enfin, moi j'ai le problème de réseau et c'est un C39, et j'attend le prochain qui sera un C39 aussi, donc je pense que c'est un peu du pile ou face.


----------



## boubaraka (30 Octobre 2011)

A bon comment tu peux deja savoir le numero de serie a l'avance c'est apple qui te la deja communiqué!?


----------



## Alorion (30 Octobre 2011)

fab18340 a dit:


> oui enfin, moi j'ai le problème de réseau et c'est un C39, et j'attend le prochain qui sera un C39 aussi, donc je pense que c'est un peu du pile ou face.



Je suis visiblement bien parti pou run 3ème échange également :-s
J'attends de voir un peu, ce qui est bizarre c'est que hier tout allait nickel. Je ferais un reset usine au pire des cas.


----------



## fab18340 (30 Octobre 2011)

Parce qu'il te renvoie par mail le nouveau numéro imei et nouveau numéro de série

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 18h47 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 18h46 ----------




Alorion a dit:


> Je suis visiblement bien parti pou run 3ème échange également :-s
> J'attends de voir un peu, ce qui est bizarre c'est que hier tout allait nickel. Je ferais un reset usine au pire des cas.



Tu nous dira ce que en pense Apple si tu les rappels. ok?


----------



## pirouet (30 Octobre 2011)

Bon, pour le souci de vibreur, des gens qui n'ont pas encore fait l'échange ? qui hésitent ?

Il n'y a pas que moi quand même...


----------



## Sebibasket33 (30 Octobre 2011)

pirouet a dit:


> Bon, pour le souci de vibreur, des gens qui n'ont pas encore fait l'échange ? qui hésitent ?
> 
> Il n'y a pas que moi quand même...



Moi, je n'ai pas hésité .. et si tu savais ... un vibreur normal, agréable, une autonomie (74% de batterie, utilisation : 1 heure 33 minutes, 1 jour 8 heure)


----------



## pirouet (30 Octobre 2011)

ma batterie a l'air de commencer à flancher :

Utilisation : 24 minutes
En veille : 4h, 16 minutes

Tout ça avec 93% restants. Ca me paraît bien faiblard...

Sans parler du bouton home qui se balade déjà. Que des symptômes absolument inexistants sur mon bon vieux 3G de l'époque.
Je vais sûrement finir par le demander cet échange.


----------



## gregrachou (31 Octobre 2011)

Les dernières news : appel Apple assistance ce matin à la fraiche, pour demander le remplacement de mon iPhone 4S.

Voilà ce qu'on m'a répondu : "votre problème est connu par Apple et concerne quelques iPhone 4S, il sera résolu dans les prochains jours avec la sortie d'une MAJ iOS5, merci d'attendre cette MAJ"

Les avez vous contacté? vous ont ils fait ce genre de réponse?



http://www.pixule.com/151501407126_...ne-4s-si-vous-ne-desactiver-pas-code-pin.html


----------



## Alorion (31 Octobre 2011)

Bonjour à tous,

Je viens tout juste de raccrocher avec Apple Care, donc restauration sortie d'usine et tester l'iPhone comme ça sans le resynchroniser (juste les contacts)

Donc wait & see...


----------



## fab18340 (31 Octobre 2011)

Pour moi, avec le nouvel iPhone, je n'ai plus les problèmes de réseau. Par contre, le vibreur est bruyant. Ca ne me gene pas car il est dans une coque donc on l'entend un peu moin.


----------



## Icarus (31 Octobre 2011)

J'apporte ma pierre à l'édifice :

Mon iPhone 4S 32 Go a pour numéro de série DNP...Je n'ai manifestement pas de problème de réseau (je l'ai activé à 10 heures environ) pour l'instant.

Je capte à fond, reçois les textos, les appels et je peux aller sur Internet.


----------



## boubaraka (1 Novembre 2011)

J'aimerais bien une maj vour si ca lchange quelque chose ou pas


----------



## Sebibasket33 (1 Novembre 2011)

J'ai lu sur un autre post qu'Apple en prévoyait une pour corriger une autre problématique .... Peut être qu'ils regrouperont la majeure partie des bugs ...


----------



## boubaraka (1 Novembre 2011)

J'espere en tous et surtout qu'ils remettent l'option pour desactiver la 3g


----------



## lemarseillais23 (1 Novembre 2011)

boubaraka a dit:


> J'espere en tous et surtout qu'ils remettent l'option pour desactiver la 3g



En passant d'un iphone 4 à un 4S, c'est ce que j'avais remarqué, je pensais même que c'était moi qui cherchait mal...


----------



## boubaraka (1 Novembre 2011)

Non malheureusement il ni y'a plus cette option sur le 4s


----------



## boubaraka (1 Novembre 2011)

4 fous que je veux envoyer un sms et a chaque fois sa me marque erreur perte reseaux ou un truc de le genre et je ne peux plus rien faire


----------



## Alorion (1 Novembre 2011)

Bonsoir,

Finalement les problèmes réseaux de mon iPhone de remplacement n'étaient qu'une fausse alerte car en fait c'est Bouygues qui avait désactivé mon ancienne carte sim sans activé la nouvelle (6h de décalage)

Tout fonctionne donc parfaitement


----------



## boubaraka (2 Novembre 2011)

Cool alors!!


----------



## vie13 (2 Novembre 2011)

Bonsoir je suis très attentivement cette discussion car je rencontre les mêmes pb que la plupart d'entre vous.
Je m'explique : j'ai acheté un iPhone 4s 16go blanc le jour de sa sortie et petit à petit les pb sont arrivés ' tout d'abord la perte de réseau alors que je capte 4 barres, puis les communications téléphoniques interrompues plusieurs fois pendant la conversation, et pour finir un bruit métallique horrible dans l'écouteur du Tél et beaucoup de personnes se plaignent de ne pas bien m'entendre la conversation est saccadée alors qu'auparavant aucun pb avec iPhone 4, sans parler du vibreur qui fait un bruit pas possible !
J,ai donc procédé à la désactivation du code pin et la recherche auto du réseau mais aucune amélioration. 
Il y a 2 jours j'ai appelé Apple qui ma renvoyé en 48 heures un autre iPhone. Je l'ai reçu ce matin et les pb sont toujours la aucune amélioration ...
Je dois rappeler demain matin pour faire un autre échange mais je désespère un peu là !

Voilà pour mon histoire personnelle je vous tiendrai au courant des réception de mon 3 eme iPhone.


----------



## boubaraka (3 Novembre 2011)

Moi aussi aprés un premier echange toujours les memes problemes donc moi avant de redemander un echange j'attends deja une mise a jour voir si ca change ou non


----------



## Lolomaniac (3 Novembre 2011)

vie13 a dit:


> Bonsoir je suis très attentivement cette discussion car je rencontre les mêmes pb que la plupart d'entre vous.
> Je m'explique : j'ai acheté un iPhone 4s 16go blanc le jour de sa sortie et petit à petit les pb sont arrivés ' tout d'abord la perte de réseau alors que je capte 4 barres, puis les communications téléphoniques interrompues plusieurs fois pendant la conversation, et pour finir un bruit métallique horrible dans l'écouteur du Tél et beaucoup de personnes se plaignent de ne pas bien m'entendre la conversation est saccadée alors qu'auparavant aucun pb avec iPhone 4, sans parler du vibreur qui fait un bruit pas possible !
> J,ai donc procédé à la désactivation du code pin et la recherche auto du réseau mais aucune amélioration.
> Il y a 2 jours j'ai appelé Apple qui ma renvoyé en 48 heures un autre iPhone. Je l'ai reçu ce matin et les pb sont toujours la aucune amélioration ...
> ...


J'ai eu exactement les mêmes symptômes que toi et après avoir effectué un échange à l'Apple store de Carré Sénart , j'ai également procédé à l'échange de ma carte sim chez Bouygues . Depuis cela va mieux mais je constate encore quelques pertes de réseau . Par contre je reviens de la Réunion et avec les réseaux Orange Réunion ou SFR Réunion , je n'ai eu aucun problème.Je soupçonne donc fortement un problème de compatibilité de l'opérateur/carte sim avec le 4S.


----------



## boubaraka (3 Novembre 2011)

Pourquoi ca fonctionnerais bien avec le 4 alors que c'est la meme micro sim !?


----------



## vie13 (4 Novembre 2011)

FRanchement j'hallucine j'ai jamais eu un seul pb avec mon iPhone 4 ! Demain je reçois mon 3ème résultat 2 iPhone à renvoyer donc 2 fois 525 de caution bloquée heureusement qu'apple m'a fait cadeau des frais de port de 29 ! Oufffff j'ai vu sur leur mail le modèle qu'il me renvoie c un c39 donc un petit espoir !


----------



## boubaraka (4 Novembre 2011)

C'est la galére dis nous quant tu l'auras reçu si tes problèmes sont réglé


----------



## brunomacos (4 Novembre 2011)

Salut à tous,

J'avais le même problème que vous avec mon 4S et ma carte SFR.
Problèmes réseaux, coupures etc.

Je viens de passer 2 jours avec une micro sim Bouygues et aucun problème !!!

Ma carte SIM SFR semblait mal découpée, en tout cas les contacteurs n'étaient pas centrés ce qui est le cas de la carte Bouygues. Je pense qu'il devait y avoir contact avec le tiroir métallique...
J'ai appelé Applecare et ils m'ont dis que la plupart des 4S en défaut étaient liés à ce soucis de SIM. Ce qui explique pour certains qu'un échange n'a rien amélioré.
Testez avec une autre micro sim...


----------



## gregrachou (4 Novembre 2011)

brunomacos a dit:


> Salut à tous,
> 
> J'avais le même problème que vous avec mon 4S et ma carte SFR.
> Problèmes réseaux, coupures etc.
> ...


 
Ce que dit Applecare c'est du Pipo pour "botter en touche" !!!
J'ai une micro sim Bouygues et j'ai des problèmes de perte de réseau sur mon iPhone 4S. Lorsque je la met dans mon iPhone 4, je n'ai aucun problème, ça fonctionne à merveille. 

A part ça : 

MAJ résultats sondage : Plus de 300 votes enregistrés et des résultats qui ne baissent pas. (ça fait bcp de micro SIM défectueuses )

On n'a pas fini d'en parler de ce probème (enfin j'espère tant qu'il n'y aura pas de solution) !!! après les problèmes d'autonomie de la batterie, Apple finira bien par s'en occuper.








http://www.pixule.com/151501407126_...ne-4s-si-vous-ne-desactiver-pas-code-pin.html


----------



## brunomacos (4 Novembre 2011)

Moi aussi, ma carte SFR fonctionnait très bien sur un Iphone 4.
Je ne pense pas que cela soit lié à un opérateur.
Je dis simplement que le lecteur SIM est différent sur le 4S est que dans mon cas, tout marche bien.
Quand je regarde la carte SFR, la découpe est "déséquilibrée", la partie électronique n'est pas centrée et il y a contact avec le tiroir.

Essayez vraiment avec une autre SIM pour vérifier que le téléphone est vraiment rade.Sinon vous allez faire comme certains, changer 2 ou 3 fois alors que le problème vient peut être de la SIM

Pour moi, tout va bien maintenant 
Quand au sondage, ne votent que ceux qui ont un problème !!!


----------



## boubaraka (4 Novembre 2011)

moi je dis que ce n'est pas la micro sim (de orange) car je l'ais déja changé en meme temps que le 4s et toujours pareil


----------



## supreme51 (4 Novembre 2011)

bon ben je viens apporter ma pierre à l'édifice, pour vous dire que je suis chez sfr et que j'ai exactement le même soucis, perte de raison etc... que faire ?? prendre le risque de le renvoyer et recevoir un refurb???
help me


----------



## gregrachou (4 Novembre 2011)

brunomacos a dit:


> ...
> 
> Quand au sondage, ne votent que ceux qui ont un problème !!!



C'est vrai, je suis d'accord !!!
Mais quand on pense que l'iPhone 4s est sorti il y a 15 jrs ça fait du monde quand même.


----------



## vie13 (4 Novembre 2011)

Bonsoir a tous, j'ai reçu par ups ce matin mon troisième iPhone qui était bien un neuf celui la aussi, et magie tout fonctionne plus de pb réseau je capte enfin plus de 3 barres, les  communications téléphoniques sont claires sans grésillements, et pas interrompues et surtout le vibreur ne fait plus un bruit de perceuse ! Il vibre normalement qu'il soit posé ou dans la main donc je ne regrette pas d'avoir insisté et au bout du 3° tout rentre dans l,ordre donc je ne pense pas à un pb de sim.

J'espère que mon histoire vous redonnera espoir et n'hésitez pas à renvoyer vos iPhones tant que ceux ci ne vous apportent pas entière satisfaction !


----------



## boubaraka (5 Novembre 2011)

Cool moi j'attends quand meme une maj avant de le renvoyer voir si sa resoud le probléme


----------



## gregrachou (5 Novembre 2011)

boubaraka a dit:


> Cool moi j'attends quand meme une maj avant de le renvoyer voir si sa resoud le probléme



pareil pour moi


----------



## TR-Laurent (6 Novembre 2011)

Bonjour à tous, j'ai lu un bon nombres de pages de ce topic et comme vous, je suis dans la mouise !

J'ai commandé un iPhone 4S chez Orange dimanche dernier sur leur site, j'ai reçu le téléphone jeudi et ma ligne est active depuis ce matin. Tout content j'envoie un message aux gens pour leur indiquer mon numéro, ce qui a fonctionné. Ensuite, le téléphone s'est mis en mode "recherche" de réseau pour finir par un "réseau indisponible". Là je suis à l'étage chez moi et je capte de nouveau trois traits mais rien à faire, je ne peux ni recevoir d'appel ou de texto et encore moins en envoyer.

Mais le plus drôle reste qu'en activant la 3G je peux aller sur internet, facebook etc... et pour autant rien ne fonctionne dès lors qu'il s'agit d'appeler ou d'envoyer des textos. Je touve ça quand même super étrange. Donc, tout ça pour vous dire que vous n'êtes pas seul (et qu'égoïstement, je suis content de ne pas être seul non plus) et que dès demain j'appelle Orange et Apple. En sachant que ça ne vient pas du réseau, vu que j'ai toujours mon 3GS Orange qui capte très bien lui.

PS : je suis désespéré et n'achèterai plus jamais un iPhone avant au moins six moins de vie dans le commerce ! On m'avait prévenu pourtant.

EDIT : je ne sais pas si cela a été dit, mais apparemment il faut désactiver le code pin pour que le réseau fonctionne normalement. Chez moi, ça marche. Pour cela : Réglages -> téléphone -> carte Sim -> et vous désactivez le code Pin. C'est un peu gênant mais en attendant une Mise à Jour, c'est le plus simple des solutions.


----------



## boubaraka (6 Novembre 2011)

incroyable qu'Apple ne réagisse pas vu l'ampleur du problème et du nombre d'iPhone touché c'est hallucinant surtout que dans la future maj. il ne parle pas de résoudre ce problème mais que de l'autonomie!!


----------



## lvinatier (6 Novembre 2011)

Bjr à tous,
j'ai lu toutes les lignes de ce forum, donc pour info, 
j'ai un iphone4 s 32gi acheté chez BT il y a une semaine, tout fonctionne bien sinon que quand je suis en communication le 3g se déconnecte, alors j'ai éffectué tout ce qui à été dit, désactivation code pin, changement puce, reboute....
Rien ne change, je suis donc allé chez apple hier pour le remplacé et toujours pareil, d'après apple ce n'est pas un problème de ios5, j'avais un ip4 avant et jamais de soucis.

Je ne sais pas quoi faire mais je suis persuadé que c'est l'ios5 avec le 4s qui ne va pas..., 
je pense que ce n'est pas en changeant d'appareil que cela résoudera le problème et qu'il faut attendre une mise à jour d'ios5.
Apple est bien au courant alors attendons un peu.

CDT


----------



## iPadOne (6 Novembre 2011)

scarabeo06 a dit:


> Quant à un problème avec l'ios5 , j'en doute car cela fonctionne très bien avec l'iPhone 4



faux c&#8217;est la première fois en 4 ans de iPhone que je le mets dans un tiroir après une mise a jour mon iphone 4 après des tonnes de bugs depuis iOs5 dort et je roule avec un N9 qui va nickel , Ios5 a bien des tonnes de bugs &#8230; on commence a sentir les effets du départ de Steve &#8230; j&#8217;ai des iphone depuis la version 1.0 et j&#8217;ai jamais vu ça chez Apple


----------



## Vélane (6 Novembre 2011)

J'ai eu ce problème de reseau le 1e jour (il a meme disparu totalement à la maison)
Puis c'est revenu tout seul  

So weird
Je croyais que ça venait de ma mauvaise découpe de carte sim


----------



## recifaliste (6 Novembre 2011)

Bonjour a tous,

je rejoind egalement cette conversation, j ai un iphone 4S 64G depuis sa sortie acheter sur l apple store.

Je suis sur reseau bouygue telecom, je n ai pas le code pin d activé.

et tout comme vous j ai de gros soucis de reseau, la 3G est rarissime, le reseau GSM est un calvaire, avec du hachurage en veu tu en voila, et des deconnections perpetuelles....


----------



## fab18340 (6 Novembre 2011)

bah mon nouvel iPhone perd le réseau lors d'appels. gênant...
Combien d'échange pour avoir un iphone 4S sans problème majeur? 


ce qui est bizarre, c'est que sur le net, on ne trouve pas beaucoup de sujet sur ce niveau la.
Problème connu d'apple car sinon je n'aurai pas eu d'échange. donc vraiment bizarre.

cela vient du téléphone? de iOS 5? 

Macgération, venez-nous aidez! merci


----------



## lvinatier (6 Novembre 2011)

R Bjr,
Et bien après le deuxième échange pas de 3G quand je téléphone, c'est à dire que si on veut aller sur internet en téléphonant ou consulter les pages jaune par exemple et bien c'est mort !!! Super je regrette mon iPhone 4 qui fonctionnait super bien !! Donc je recontacte demain Apple pour échange ou autre je ne sais pas mais pour moi un appareil de cette qualité à un prix de dingue doit fonctionner normalement, alors je vous tiens au courant demain.
Pour info un ami à un iPhone 4 (pas s) et lui aussi perd le signal 3g !! Alors je ne sais plus quoi penser ! 
J'invite tous les possesseurs diPhone à les ramener chez Apple, je ne trouve pas normal qu'il y est ce problème....
CDT


----------



## aurelienlewin (7 Novembre 2011)

C'est assez inquiétant...

J'envisage le switch de mon 3GS (4.3x) vers le 4S (5.0x) mais n'ayant du réseau qu'en EDGE dans mon bureau, risquerai-je de ne pas avoir de réseau du tout avec le 4S (5.0x) ? :hein:


----------



## lvinatier (7 Novembre 2011)

Vu ce qui ce passe, je serai toi j'attendrai....

CDT


----------



## iPadOne (7 Novembre 2011)

Mon iphone 4 dort dans un tiroir a cause diOs5  heureusement je manque pas de mobile mais cest pas le cas de tout le monde

donc a toi de voir


----------



## letine19 (7 Novembre 2011)

Bonjour à tous,

J'ai contacté apple ce matin concernant le même problème de réception sur mon iphone 4s avec orange (càd reception perdu avec apparition de "recherche réseau" , impossible de reprendre un réseau et obligation de rebooter pour capter à nouveau).
Donc ça viendrait bien de IOS 5 et sera modifier dans la prochaine MAJ IOS 5.1
La manipe est simple mais bizarre (comme m'a dit le mec de chez apple)
Vous allez d'abord désactiver votre code PIN (réglage...téléphone...pin carte sim) 
Ensuite vous allez revenir dans réglage et mettre votre iphone en mode avion pendant environ 12 secondes et remettre mode normal
Et voilà problème résolu
Je l'ai fait ce matin et il est 16h, je n'ai pas perdu mon réseau depuis (aussi bizarre que cela peut paraitre) alors que d'habitude au bout de 2h de veille plus de reseau.
Je n'ai pas remis de code PIN depuis, j'attends de voir jusqu'à demain. Ensuite je remettrai mon code PIN pour voir si il redéconne.

J'espère vous avoir aider

à plus les amis


----------



## boubaraka (7 Novembre 2011)

moi deja essayé mais rien a faire ca change pas


----------



## lvinatier (7 Novembre 2011)

RE RE Bjr,
Bon alors pour info Apple ne comprend pas ce problème de perte de réseau 3G, Apple me propose de remplacer pour la troisième fois mon IPhone 4s, 
Dites-moi si vous avez vous aussi la suppression du réseau 3G quand vous êtes en communication uniquement ?? Jai essayé sur mon ancien Iphone4 et pareil je perds le réseau 3G..., Apple me dit que ce n'est pas normale...
Ce qui est gênant c'est que je suis Taxi et quand je reçois une communication en roulant (avec oreillette !!) et que Coyote est en route sur mon IPhone et bien je n'ai plus les infos coyote.... Et pis et pis ça fait C...parce que ça devrait fonctionner !!! LOL


----------



## fab18340 (7 Novembre 2011)

moi pareil, deuxième iPhone 4S !! je desespere!


----------



## lvinatier (7 Novembre 2011)

Bon j'ai rdv avec Apple Mercredi soir 20h00 à carré senart pour le remplacement donc 3 eme !! alors si vous vous venir avec moi pour en parler au technicien c'est avec plaisirs, n'hésitez pas, mais je suis sur que cela ne changera rien.

CDT


----------



## boubaraka (8 Novembre 2011)

Moi je dis a tous d'attendre une maj avant de demander des echanges car moi et beaucoup de gens on fait des echanges et ca n'a rien changé donc moi j'attends une maj car ca na rien changé mon echange au contraire


----------



## Dominique56 (8 Novembre 2011)

une communication sur deux passe en emission ! en réception OK je pense ?

1_Changement de carte SIM (bouygues).
2_restauration de logitiel via itunes.
3_reset "pram"

Bug, bug et bug, sait tout faire sauf telephoner.


----------



## wip (8 Novembre 2011)

Bonjour, 

J'ai ce bug ou je ne peux rien faire sur le net, meme avec toutes les barres de réception, mais j'ai aussi le bug de reception de l'iPhone 4 avec la réception qui perd 3-4 barres si je tiens "mal" mon iPhone 

Le coup de désactiver le code pin semble améliorer les choses.

Cependant, l'application Macgé continue à très mal fonctionner, et je ne peux consulter que les news. Le forum et les photo, c'est niet (message "pas de connexion" alors que je suis en 3G)

iPhone 4S 64go, Bouygues.


----------



## Icarus (8 Novembre 2011)

Mon troisième iPhone 4S a pour numéro de série C39...

Le réseau est souvent perdu, puis retrouvé. Quand je lance un appel, il arrive souvent que ça ne sonne pas. J'ai le soucis du kit mains libres...

Bref, c'est reparti pour un échange.


----------



## lvinatier (8 Novembre 2011)

Le troisième !!!!??? et pareil alors la je suis sûr que c'est pas l'Iphone c'est logiciel, je pense qu'il serait bon d'attendre une mise à jour, j'hésite pour demain, je change ou pas ???


----------



## Icarus (8 Novembre 2011)

C'est ce que je me disais aussi mais sachant que certains n'ont pas de problèmes, il y a forcément des modèles qui fonctionnent sans qu'une mise à jour soit nécessaire.


----------



## lvinatier (8 Novembre 2011)

Tu as raison, oui il y en a qui fonctionne entre parentèse le mien fonctionne, c'est juste que quand je suis en communication, le 3G se coupe, alors est ce normal ??
Je vais aller quand même demain chez Apple et demander au technicien ce qu'il en pense moi je sais plus du tout.
Je voudrais bien savoir si ça fait à tout le monde que la 3G secoupe en communication ???

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 18h35 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 18h34 ----------

Excusez pour les fautes j'ai pas relus  !!!


----------



## boubaraka (8 Novembre 2011)

Abuser le nombre de gens touché par ce probléme et apple ne fait rien


----------



## iPadOne (8 Novembre 2011)

@boubaraka Apple ne fait pas rien identifier un probleme n'est simple, il me semble que les problemes viennent des deux a la fois hard et soft mais quand tu sait que sur une carte mere il y a + de 1500 composant tu comprend vite qu'un probleme simple peux prendre du temps avant d'etre regle

Je suis passe chez nokia et je suis content, mais je pense que la pomme va regler les soucis tres vite


----------



## boubaraka (8 Novembre 2011)

Ok mais ils n'en parle pas ca se trouve ils sont meme pas au courant


----------



## matteo1369 (8 Novembre 2011)

pareil pour moi... sur iphone 4s blanc 16gb . les barres de resau son pleines, bouygues est inscrit, la 3g s'affiche mais impossible de passer un appel ou envoyer un sms.
je reboot et ca remarche soit pour la journée soit quelques heures ( voir moins)... ca ne viens pas de la sim je l'ai deja changer pour verifier! rdv apple store en vu :mouais:


----------



## wip (8 Novembre 2011)

Ce qui me rassure, c'est que je suis apparemment un des seuls à avoir le problème de "l'antennegate" sur un iPhone 4S. Aucun d'entre vous ne perds des barres de réseau quand il tiens son iPhone par le bord inférieur gauche ?
Posé sur ma table, j'ai 4-5 barres, dans la main, j'ai 1-2 barres, et parfois je perds carrément le réseau (sans bouger).



J'ai pris un RDV pour échange samedi dans un AppleStore.


----------



## lvinatier (9 Novembre 2011)

Et bien non pour ma part rien ne change quand je prends le tel a pleine main !!
Toujours 2 bars des fois 3, mais je me demande quand même si il n'y a pas un problème de réception sur l'iphone4 ? Jexplique si cela peut aider, je suis allé passer la soirée chez une amie qui habite à 500 m, et la pas de soucis de réseau ni de 3G, j'appelle gratuit à partir de 18h00 et je me suis appelé sur mon autre portable et bizarrement pas de décrochage 3G ni coupure de communication et ce pendant 1h20 !! lol !! oui je suis resté en ligne tout ce temps et pas de soucis impeccable..., sachez quand même que nos tel sont garantie 1 an et peut être faut-il attendre une correction de IOS 5 ???
CDT

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 00h25 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé Hier à 23h34 ----------

je viends de tomber sur ça très interressant 

http://www.tech-recipes.com/rx/7815...h-and-how-to-keep-field-mode-enabled-forever/

c en anglais mais utiliser le trducteur google et vs comprendrez, cela permet de voir votre signal en chiffre et non en barre...


----------



## iPadOne (9 Novembre 2011)

Si je me fie a mon experience dans ce domaine et a mes connaissance en matière délectronique grand public il semble que les soucis viennent tous du même endroit (mêmes si certains problèmes semble diffèrent) cest a dire du coté du système multi réseau vos appareil saffiche sur un réseau exemple: Bouygues A (il y a plusieurs balise autours de vous) mais le système lui se vois sur le réseau Bouygues B dou le fait de devoir passer en mode avion et en ressortir (le mode avion coupe seulement les émissions et réception radio )

Si cest ça ça peux être réglé de deux façons 
1/ une mise a jours qui force a ajuster un composant a une réception mieux calibré 

2/ changer les appareil car deux composant après un certains temps dusage a chaud décident de ne plus agir de la même façon (il peux sagir dune mauvaise série sur un des composants) 

je suis vraiment surpris de la part de la pomme 18 mois pour sortir un appareil qui fonctionne mal et un OS rempli de bugs, mon iPhone4 fonctionnais très bien avant iOs5 , jai commis lerreur de faire la Maj et bingo des tonnes de problèmes entre iTunes et iCloud et une batterie anémique mont forcé a changer dappareil, jespère bien reprendre mon 4 voire passer a un 4s rapidement malgré que je soit très content de mon N9 je suis trop habitué a iOs pour ne pas y revenir si tout fonctionne.

on peux pas nier que labsence de Steve se fait quand même pas mal sentir, leur travail sur iOs5 et iPh4s semble ni fait ni a faire et plutôt bâclé  cest triste a dire mais vu les listes des soucis sur les forums Apple doit se réveiller vite avant que ça tourne au scandale de lantennagate 4s  certains concurrent propose des choses sympa qui ne manquerons pas dattirer et garder les gens déçu.

Attendons voir la suite, mais je doute que certains problème se règlent si facilement.


----------



## malcbo (9 Novembre 2011)

Je suis aussi touché par des problèmes de réception avec mon 4S (reçu il y a moins de 2 jours).
L'indicateur de réception a tendance à jouer au yoyo, bien je n'ai pas perdu de communication.
Et j'ai des problèmes de carte SIM (Carte SIM non valable - Echec de la carte SIM) qui m'oblige à redémarrer le téléphone (6 fois en moins de 48 heures).
Pour la carte SIM, j'ai déjà désactivé la demande du code PIN, fait un restore en tant que nouvel iPhone, etc... pas d'amélioration 
Là j'attend une nouvelle carte SIM, en espérant que cela résolve ces problèmes (et en supposant que la prochaine mise à jour améliore l'autonomie - j'ai perdu près de 20% en 7 heures cette nuit) :mouais:

edit: je viens de recevoir une nouvelle carte micro SIM...


----------



## wip (9 Novembre 2011)

Je précise que mon problème de perte de réseau type "antennegate" ne se fait qu'en EDGE et pas quand je suis en 3G. Et que quand je laisse mon portable sur une table, le réseau ne joue pas au yoyo


----------



## lvinatier (9 Novembre 2011)

Et dis moi WIP, quand tu es *en ligne* est-ce que le 3G s'en va, cad plus de logo 3G ??

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 16h04 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 16h02 ----------

Je vais ce soir à carré sénart chez Apple, je vais leur demander pourquoi dans certain endroit quand je tel le 3G s'en va, je vous tiend au jus, 
je repose ma question personne ne veut venir avec moi le tech chez Apple ??


----------



## boubaraka (9 Novembre 2011)

Moi j'ais 4 barres de 3g mais impossible d'envoyer ou recevoir des appels et sms


----------



## wip (9 Novembre 2011)

lvinatier a dit:


> Et dis moi WIP, quand tu es *en ligne* est-ce que le 3G s'en va, cad plus de logo 3G ??


Je n'ai pas encore regardé cet aspet des choses, la 3G est rare quand on est pas sur Paris 
Je vais cependant essayer de tester ça. Mais si j'ai bien compris mon interlocuteur du SAV , Apple est en train de travailler pour faire un MAJ sur les problèmes dont vous parlez.


----------



## lvinatier (9 Novembre 2011)

Nous avons tous des problèmes différents !!! et c bizarre que la 3g soit activé sur ton iphone et que tu ne puisse pas l'utiliser !! tu l'as changé ton iphone ??


----------



## gregrachou (9 Novembre 2011)

MAJ Résultats sondage : on approche les 400 votes.

Les jours passent et ... se ressemblent !!!!







En espérant que iOS 5.0.1 réglera le problème, parce que ça commence à me saouler (et je ne parle même pas de l'autonomie de la batterie)

http://www.pixule.com/151501407126_...ne-4s-si-vous-ne-desactiver-pas-code-pin.html


----------



## iPadOne (9 Novembre 2011)

gregrachou a dit:


> En espérant que iOS 5.0.1 réglera le problème, parce que ça commence à me saouler (et je ne parle même pas de l'autonomie de la batterie)
> 
> http://www.pixule.com/151501407126_...ne-4s-si-vous-ne-desactiver-pas-code-pin.html



Tu sait ça saoule tous le monde, moi davoir fait la Maj dès la sortie diOs 5 ça poussé a changer dappareil, le 4S ne mintéresse pas du tout: le A5 je nen vois strictement pas lintérêt, lAppareil photo 8Mp cool mais un mobile reste un mobile avec une fonction bloc note (a mes yeux) , Siri ressemble a un gadget pour linstant (on verra avec le temps) le 4S (comme le 4) est un très bel appareil, mais acheter (ou installer) dès la sortie implique de risquer dessuyer des plâtres, râler ne changera rien et te pourrira ta journée  et rien de plus  

jessuie aussi un plâtre avec mon N9 la syncro des contacts et tu calendrier passe uniquement via Google ce que je déteste , du coup jai fait un syncro et désactivé GG, pas mortel mais contraignant  donc je patiente 

publier des sondages et râler ne fera pas avancer le chimilibliblick


----------



## wip (10 Novembre 2011)

iPadOne a dit:


> publier des sondages et râler ne fera pas avancer le chimilibliblick


Dire que tout va bien dans le meilleur des mondes non plus


----------



## iPadOne (10 Novembre 2011)

wip a dit:


> Dire que tout va bien dans le meilleur des mondes non plus




menfin zai jamais dit cha mouwaa, jai du acheter un autre mobile a cause de leurs cagade iOs 5  je veux dire quil faut être peu-etre un peu plus zen pas plus pas moins et ça test pas directement destiné cest surtout pour les râleurs qui vont passer la soirée a poster partout pour calmer leur rage et crois moi y en a des tonnes  la vie ne sarrete pas a un mobile (heureusement) 

voili voilou


----------



## boubaraka (10 Novembre 2011)

Quant va t'elle sortir cette maj qui regle tous ces probleme


----------



## Anonyme (10 Novembre 2011)

Bonsoir ,

J'ai un compte dev apple j'ai actuellement la 5.0.1

Je peux vous garantir que ceci est toujours pareil avec mon 4S sa chauffe avec la batterie rien de plus avec cette mise à jour 

Je n'ai rien remarquer de plus mise à part que ceci est toujours pareil

Cordialement


----------



## boubaraka (10 Novembre 2011)

Ca me rassure pas ca sudo72 je ne sait pas apple fait quoi mais bon au bout d'un moi quasi de sortie ils pourraient résoudre les problemes de reception batterie surchauffe et j'en passe


----------



## gregrachou (10 Novembre 2011)

wip a dit:


> Dire que tout va bien dans le meilleur des mondes non plus



+1


---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 18h54 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 18h46 ----------

@iPadOne
je ne passe pas mon temps à râler sur les forums, j'ai pas que ça à faire.
mais au prix du tél. on peut quand même dire qu'on est pas satisfait !!!
Et si personne n'en parle, la probabilité qu'Apple se penche sur ce problème est proche de 0. Et puis on se sent moins seul quand on voit le nombre de personne ayant ce problème.
Maintenant personne ne t'oblige à venir consulter ce forum.


Sinon pour ceux que ça intéresse (y en a peut être !!!!) voilà un commentaire posté sur le sondage :

_Après  rappel d'Apple, ils m'ont donné une solution qui à l'air de fonctionner  (depuis 4h) Il faut faire un hard restaure et tout rentre dans l'ordre.  Pour faire le "Hard Restaure" : 1) faire une sauvegarde 2)Enlever le  code pin de la carte sim 3) debrancher l'iphone 4) avec Itunes ouvert,  appuyer sur le bouton Home de l4iphone et en restant appuyé brancher le  cordon USB sur l'ordi, et tout en maintenant le bouton Home, appuyer sur  le bouton marche/arret du haut de l'Iphone. Le tel va se mettre en  "Hard Restaure" , suivez ce que vous dis Itunes. A la fin remettez votre  code PIN sur la SIM. Et essayez de le laisser en veille. puis testez.  Pour moi, il sebloquais au bout de 10mn, et avec cette manip, pas de  blocage depuis 4H. laissez vos com pour voir si ça marche chez vous.  Merci _


A tester, 
après tout on est plus à ça près !!!

http://www.pixule.com/151501407126_...ne-4s-si-vous-ne-desactiver-pas-code-pin.html


----------



## Anonyme (10 Novembre 2011)

boubaraka a dit:


> Ca me rassure pas ca sudo72 je ne sait pas apple fait quoi mais bon au bout d'un moi quasi de sortie ils pourraient résoudre les problemes de reception batterie surchauffe et j'en passe



Désoler mais je préfére être franc et c'est d'ailleurs tant mieux pour toi car tu sais d'avance ce qui t'attend enfin c'est encore du bêta pas la version officiel final

Mais ma batterie est toujours super chaude avec le processeur A5 j'avais le 4 avant et je suis passé au 4S le jour de sa sortie 

:love:

Il est bien mieux mais concernant le ios 5 je l'avais avant sa sortie cause du compte dev et j'en suis au même point


----------



## wip (10 Novembre 2011)

MAJ 5.0.1 dispo


----------



## stéphane83 (10 Novembre 2011)

wip a dit:


> MAJ 5.0.1 dispo



c'est vrai?


----------



## boubaraka (10 Novembre 2011)

Ayé je viens de faire la maj je suis donc en 5.0.1 et ca ne resoud aucun probleme de batterie elle surchaffe toujour et ne tient pas plus je viens de perdre 4% rien qu'en ecrivant cela et elle ne resoud encore moin les problemes de reseaux bref encore une maj inutile aux lieu de faire une maj pour ke probleme reseau


----------



## Anonyme (10 Novembre 2011)

boubaraka a dit:


> Ayé je viens de faire la maj je suis donc en 5.0.1 et ca ne resoud aucun probleme de batterie elle surchaffe toujour et ne tient pas plus je viens de perdre 4% rien qu'en ecrivant cela et elle ne resoud encore moin les problemes de reseaux bref encore une maj inutile aux lieu de faire une maj pour ke probleme reseau



 je l'avais bien dit dire que l'on paye aussi une licence pour n'avoir enfin de compte que de petit correctif


----------



## iPadOne (10 Novembre 2011)

sudo72 a dit:


> je l'avais bien dit dire que l'on paye aussi une licence pour n'avoir enfin de compte que de petit correctif



cette mise a jour est sortie bien trop vite (a mes yeux) , quand on voit la quantité de problèmes sous iOs5 , certains sont peu-etre réglé mais il semble que dautres ne le soit pas. Heureusement javais pris un Apple care sur mon iPhone4 (première fois en 4 ans diPhone) , au pire aller je le ferais changer dans quelques mois quand tout semblera être réglé.

en attendant je reste avec mon N9 qui est vraiment très bien, mais mon iPhone 4 me manque quand même, un des rédacteurs de MacGé est passé sous Android a cause des soucis diOs, et est satifait de son choix, Scott Forstal devrais se sortir les pouces du c*l si il veux pas perdre les acquis de la Pomme en 2 temps 3 mouvements. 

il ne nous reste plus quattendre la prochaine Maj qui devrais pas tarder a mon avis.


----------



## Anonyme (10 Novembre 2011)

iPadOne a dit:


> cette mise a jour est sortie bien trop vite (a mes yeux) , quand on voit la quantité de problèmes sous iOs5 , certains sont peu-etre réglé mais il semble que dautres ne le soit pas. Heureusement javais pris un Apple care sur mon iPhone4 (première fois en 4 ans diPhone) , au pire aller je le ferais changer dans quelques mois quand tout semblera être réglé.
> 
> en attendant je reste avec mon N9 qui est vraiment très bien, mais mon iPhone 4 me manque quand même, un des rédacteurs de MacGé est passé sous Android a cause des soucis diOs, et est satifait de son choix, Scott Forstal devrais se sortir les pouces du c*l si il veux pas perdre les acquis de la Pomme en 2 temps 3 mouvements.
> 
> il ne nous reste plus quattendre la prochaine Maj qui devrais pas tarder a mon avis.



Je suis entiérement d'accord avec vous,mon humble avis est surtout que le 4S est sortie trop vite et mal étudier avec IOS5.Qui je pense seras aussi résolue dans quelques temps avec les petits correctif,je l'espére je crois qu'il ne faut plus s'attendre à du gros projet.Sans notre cher amis steeve jobs la n'ai pas le débat mais sa ce fait sentir 

Cordialement


----------



## iPadOne (10 Novembre 2011)

sudo72 a dit:


> Sans notre cher amis steeve jobs la n'ai pas le débat mais sa ce fait sentir
> 
> Cordialement




Je lai déjà dit, donc je ne peux quapprouver ta remarque, lui seul était capable de faire reculer la sortie dun produits si au dernier moments il trouvais quil était pas parfait. Je pense (enfin jespère) que certains chez &#63743; vont se ressaisir et revenir a la rigueur qui a fait leur succès 

Patience patience gardons espoir


----------



## boubaraka (11 Novembre 2011)

Bref je me demande si ils comptent faire quelque chose pou pas pour ce probleme de redeaux et quant surtout


----------



## Anonyme (11 Novembre 2011)

iPadOne a dit:


> Je l&#8217;ai déjà dit, donc je ne peux qu&#8217;approuver ta remarque, lui seul était capable de faire reculer la sortie d&#8217;un produits si au dernier moments il trouvais qu&#8217;il était pas parfait. Je pense (enfin j&#8217;espère) que certains chez &#63743; vont se ressaisir et revenir a la rigueur qui a fait leur succès
> 
> Patience patience gardons espoir



Qu'elle abrutis j'avais pas vu votre citation  

Et oui comme vous dite gardon espoir

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 01h28 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 01h26 ----------




boubaraka a dit:


> Bref je me demande si ils comptent faire quelque chose pou pas pour ce probleme de redeaux et quant surtout



Je ne sais pas mais en tout cas j&#8217;achète depuis quelques temps les nouveautés apple 

Le 4S si il était encore la ne serais pas sortie enfin je crois si je me trompe surtout me le dire !


----------



## iPadOne (11 Novembre 2011)

On pourrai presque se croire revenu longtemps en arrière, autant javais été content avec mes Mac Classic, mon LCII et le PowerBook 100 , autant le Duo était une vraie cata lappareil avais passé plus de temps en SAV que dans mes mains , 1 échange du portable et deux échange du Dock ny avais rien fait puis vint une mise a jour du Système 7 et hop plus aucuns soucis, mais bon tellement déçu que je lai pas gardé, je lai vendu . 

on avais aussi eu le Cube avec ses fêlures, ses problèmes de chauffe et les CD qui se prenais pour des Freesbee. 

Cest agaçant pour ceux qui se sont jeté sur le 4s (voir on fait des sacrifices) , mais bon y a pas non plus mort dhomme un peu de patience et de confiance dans la Pomme et tout se réglera (enfin espérons)


----------



## Anonyme (11 Novembre 2011)

Exactement quand je vois les vieux produits apple genre du powerpc j'en est 3 steeve jobs avez vraiment mis au point la qualité des machines


----------



## boubaraka (11 Novembre 2011)

quelqu'un a t'il remarqué une difference de reception avec la nouvelle maj??
(meme si ce n'est pas prevu dans cette maj mais bon on sais jamais)


----------



## Anonyme (11 Novembre 2011)

boubaraka a dit:


> quelqu'un a t'il remarqué une difference de reception avec la nouvelle maj??
> (meme si ce n'est pas prevu dans cette maj mais bon on sais jamais)



Je viens tout juste de télécharger la version final à l'instant je regarde ce que cela change par apport au beta proposé en compte dev


----------



## iPadOne (11 Novembre 2011)

Moi la Maj a pris 15 min au max sur mon 4 , mais la batterie meme cata et syncro i cloud meme bronx donc retour dans son tiroir


----------



## wip (11 Novembre 2011)

Pas de changement de mon coté.


----------



## gregrachou (11 Novembre 2011)

boubaraka a dit:


> quelqu'un a t'il remarqué une difference de reception avec la nouvelle maj??
> (meme si ce n'est pas prevu dans cette maj mais bon on sais jamais)



je vais pas vendre la peau de l'ours ...

MAJ 5.0.1 effectué, ET remise du code PIN

Rallumage de  l'iphone hier en fin de soirée, je tape le code PIN (qui apparait tt de  même au bout d'une bonne 20aine de seconde) et hop en veille jusqu'à ce  matin. 
Ce matin à la fraiche, envoi/réception de sms OK et appelle OK
et pas de pbl de ce style depuis ce matin, tt fonctionne correctement avec code PIN activé.

donc pourvu que ça dure

(par contre j'ai pas l'impression qu'il y est du changement sur l'autonomie de la batterie)


----------



## Anonyme (11 Novembre 2011)

Je confirme ce que je dit toujours pareil et oui la demande du pin est super longue depuis que j'ai le 4S 

j'ai le même soucis

Bref comme je l'ai stipulé avant la sortie officiel de la mise à jour sa changé rien donc bidon

Et payé le compte dev pour avoir aussi rien de plus de corriger c'est bien aussi ^^

Bravo


----------



## gregrachou (11 Novembre 2011)

sudo72 a dit:


> Je confirme ce que je dit toujours pareil et oui la demande du pin est super longue depuis que j'ai le 4S
> 
> j'ai le même soucis
> 
> ...



Pour ma culture perso, ça coute combien un compte dev? merci


----------



## Anonyme (11 Novembre 2011)

99 $ soit 79 euro


----------



## lvinatier (11 Novembre 2011)

Rien de changé, je me demande même si c'est pas pire pour l'autonomie...
Pour le réception pareil, mon 3Gs'en va dès que je suis en communication....
Grrrrr


----------



## boubaraka (11 Novembre 2011)

Moi depui cette maj quant j'éteint et rallume mon phone il reste sur reseaux indisponible pendant plus de 4min avant de me trouver une barre de reseaux alors qu'avant la maj il mettait environ 1 min a trouver une barre de reseaux je trouvais deja ca enorme alors la c'est meme pas la peine


----------



## fab18340 (11 Novembre 2011)

oui pour moi pareil, 3 échanges de iPhone 4S et le 3g se barre quand je suis en appel.
C'est donc bien un problème logiciel?


----------



## angedream (11 Novembre 2011)

Passage Iphone 4 vers Iphone 4s avec carte sim Bouygues.

Depuis mon iphone 4s m'indique de façon aléatoire Echec carte Sim et obligation de rebooter mon iphone 4s. Le signal est souvent faible alors qu'auparavant sur mon iphone 4 le signal était au max.

SAV m'envoie un nouveau iphone 4s. A suivre


----------



## matteo1369 (11 Novembre 2011)

alors moi je suis aller dans un appel store... mon tel fonctionne tres bien depuis, donc ce pbl viens du verouillage de la carte sim par le code pin... il fo donc le desinstaller, faire une manip avec des code apple et ne jamais le remettre c'est ce qui bloqueré le reseau ( je trouve ca un peu limite pour un tel tout neuf mais bon...) donc la conseillere apple m'as dis de simplement mettre un code verouillage téléphone. mais ils refusent de faire un echange !!! et ne vous inquietez pas la plupart des gens present dans le store etait là pour la meme chose ....


----------



## boubaraka (11 Novembre 2011)

Moi je desactivé le code pin mais ca ne fonctionne pas mieux c'est toujours Pareil


----------



## lvinatier (11 Novembre 2011)

ok donc pareil que fab18340 pour la perte du 3 g en communication, j'ai bien fais de ne pas le changer pour la 3 eme fois....
Je pense quand même que le 4S pour le moment capte moins bien d'après ce que je vois écrit...
et bien oui je pense que c'est logiciel cette histoire.

CDLT


----------



## Mlle--SaanDriinee (11 Novembre 2011)

Bonjour , c'est bizarre tout ces problème moi mon iPhone 4S capte très bien le reseau (même avec mise a jour pour l'autonomie) j'ai eu de la chance est c'est rare ! Je pense que ça vient des modèles...

PS : Le code pin n'a jamais était désactivé


----------



## Anonyme (11 Novembre 2011)

Je suis assez déssus du 4S j'avais le 4 il était sans probléme pour ma part au top cette version du S est sortie trop vite

L'avantage chez sfr c'est qu'il rachéte le mobile pour le recyclage donc on paye pas le nouvelle iphone


----------



## boubaraka (11 Novembre 2011)

J'aimerais vien qu'apple remette l'option pour desactiver la 3g vour si ca regle des soucis de reseaux ou non en la desactivant


----------



## boubaraka (11 Novembre 2011)

Je n'ais plus du tout de reseaux maintenant reseaux indisponible en permanence je n'ais plus que le wifi j'ais l'impression d'avoir un ipod touch plutot qu'un iphone


----------



## boubaraka (12 Novembre 2011)

De Plus apple ne veut pas echanger mon iohone et m'as dit de patienter pffff


----------



## iPadOne (12 Novembre 2011)

boubaraka a dit:


> De Plus apple ne veut pas echanger mon iohone et m'as dit de patienter pffff



pousse une beuglante dans le shop y vont te le changer (même si va rien changer pour toi) y a pas de raisons quy refusent vu quils sont incapable de dire quand le problème sera résolu 

mest avis que la pomme va pas bien ces derniers temps, leur ios5 et le 4s semble être des méga cagade, moi mon 4 dort dans un tiroir (même si il me manque) et je suis satisfait de mon N9 et sa mise a jours la semaine dernière , je reviendrais quand ça fonctionnera mais je suis pas sur que tout le monde en fasse autant surtout les switchers .


----------



## Anonyme (12 Novembre 2011)

iPadOne a dit:


> pousse une beuglante dans le shop y vont te le changer (même si va rien changer pour toi) y a pas de raisons qu&#8217;y refusent vu qu&#8217;ils sont incapable de dire quand le problème sera résolu
> 
> m&#8217;est avis que la pomme va pas bien ces derniers temps, leur ios5 et le 4s semble être des méga cagade, moi mon 4 dort dans un tiroir (même si il me manque) et je suis satisfait de mon N9 et sa mise a jours la semaine dernière , je reviendrais quand ça fonctionnera mais je suis pas sur que tout le monde en fasse autant surtout les switchers &#8230;.



Moi je dit que votre 4 est bien dans sont tiroir :love: très déçus aussi du 4S mais moins du 4


----------



## iPadOne (12 Novembre 2011)

Mon 4 sous iOs 5 est lent et fait planter itunes syncro quasi impossible [ + d'une heure a chaque fois)


----------



## Guillaume2 (12 Novembre 2011)

Salut a tous, j'ai aussi le même probleme que vous. Pour moi on ne peux pas désactivé la 3g a cause de siri, en effet s'il n'a pas la 3g siri ne marche pas. 
Perso depuis 18h j'ai du réseau, juste en mettant la pochette, (je me suis souvenus du problème d'antenne, sur mon 4, apple nous avais offert une coque) allors j'ai fais pareil, et cela marche. Avec, j'ai du réseau, sans, plus de réseau dans les 30sec.

3 bar en edge (j'ai pas la 3g chez bouygues chez moi) ou wifi. tout fonctionne, ha et même la réception et l'émission appel ou sms. 

Voila je vous redirai demain si ca fonctionne toujours, et faite savoir si ca marche pour d'autre, ou si c juste un pure hazar.


----------



## boubaraka (13 Novembre 2011)

Oui ipadone jaimerais bien mais l'app store le plus proche de chez moi et a plus de 350kl hummmmm


----------



## iPadOne (13 Novembre 2011)

boubaraka a dit:


> Oui ipadone jaimerais bien mais l'app store le plus proche de chez moi et a plus de 350kl hummmmm



Ben braille au tel et menace les de passer 18h/jours a publier des commentaires sur le net tant que ton mobile marche pas . tu sait ils ont des directives mais ils ont aussi ordre de pas mécontenter les clients , donc râle fort tu verra quils vont ten donner un autre ( même si ça changera peu-etre rien)


----------



## wip (13 Novembre 2011)

Guillaume2 a dit:


> Salut a tous, j'ai aussi le même probleme que vous. Pour moi on ne peux pas désactivé la 3g a cause de siri, en effet s'il n'a pas la 3g siri ne marche pas.
> Perso depuis 18h j'ai du réseau, juste en mettant la pochette, (je me suis souvenus du problème d'antenne, sur mon 4, apple nous avais offert une coque) allors j'ai fais pareil, et cela marche. Avec, j'ai du réseau, sans, plus de réseau dans les 30sec.
> 
> 3 bar en edge (j'ai pas la 3g chez bouygues chez moi) ou wifi. tout fonctionne, ha et même la réception et l'émission appel ou sms.
> ...


Toi, tu sembles avoir le même problème que moi, c'est dire une perte de réseau du au même souci que sur l'iPhone 4 (antennegate). Cela ne se manifeste uniquement qu'en Edge sur mon 4s. Plus de souci avec la protection ? Et avant, c'est uniquement en tenant ton iPhone par le coté inférieur gauche que tu perdais des barres de réseau ?


----------



## ntraulle (13 Novembre 2011)

boubaraka a dit:


> Moi je desactivé le code pin mais ca ne fonctionne pas mieux c'est toujours Pareil



J'ai eu le même problème pendant plusieurs jours. Apple m'a fait réinitialiser sans succès. Pas plus de chance en retirant le code PIN. J'ai cru devenir dingue jusqu'à ce que je réalise que les problèmes ont coïncidés avec l'achat d'un bumper. J'enlève le bumper pendant plusieurs heures: plus de perte de réseau! Je remets le bumper: Echec carte SIM dans les 5 mn!!!
Un simple bumper en plastique qui protège juste la tranche de l'Iphone était la cause de tout çà!!!


----------



## boubaraka (13 Novembre 2011)

A bon bizard mais bon moi je n'ais pa de bumper donc je ne sais pas


----------



## Esart (14 Novembre 2011)

boubaraka a dit:


> Moi depui cette maj quant j'éteint et rallume mon phone il reste sur reseaux indisponible pendant plus de 4min avant de me trouver une barre de reseaux alors qu'avant la maj il mettait environ 1 min a trouver une barre de reseaux je trouvais deja ca enorme alors la c'est meme pas la peine



Tu habites où exactement et quel est ton opérateur ?

Parce que je commence à croire que c'est le réseau ton problème et non l'iPhone ou alors tu n'es qu'un troll qui déblatère sur l'iPhone 4S depuis le jour de sa sortie , ça en devient TRES pénible...


----------



## iPadOne (14 Novembre 2011)

Esart a dit:


> Tu habites où exactement et quel est ton opérateur ?
> 
> Parce que je commence à croire que c'est le réseau ton problème et non l'iPhone ou alors tu n'es qu'un troll qui déblatère sur l'iPhone 4S depuis le jour de sa sortie , ça en devient TRES pénible...




si tu disait pas des bêtises aussi grosse on pourrai te croire sincère &#8230; tu pense que parce-que TON appareil n&#8217;a pas de soucis les autres n&#8217;en ont pas ??

j&#8217;ai des iPhones depuis plus de 4 ans et mon iPhone 4 dort dans un tiroir a cause des bugs d&#8217;iOs5/5.01 et je suis pas le seul dans mon entourage a râler , ont doit surement être tous des trolls vu que toi tu est content.

Quand l&#8217;iPad2 est sorti pas de gens avais des soucis que je n&#8217;ai jamais eu, mais a aucun moment je ne les pris pour des râleurs ou trolls parce-que leur usage et condition ne sont pas les mêmes que moi. 

je n&#8217;utilise jamais le kit main libre mais pas mal de gens se plaignent j&#8217;ai fait l&#8217;essai (avec mon 4) et ben mède alors j&#8217;ai aussi ce soucis comme eux (mais je m&#8217;en fout je m&#8217;en sert pas)

PS: le pénible c&#8217;est toi qui ne partage rien mais crois que tout les autres sont des c*ns ak&#8217;ils ont des soucis que tu n&#8217;a pas

Voili voilou


PS: je ne connais pas *boubaraka* , mais je le lis depuis le début de ses problèmes


----------



## Esart (14 Novembre 2011)

Si tu lis attentivement mes posts, tu verras que j'ai aussi eu des problèmes avec le 4S. Je n'ai pas hurlé sur les forum pour les régler.
j'ai T% à l'apple Care, qui m'a envoyé un nouveau téléphone et basta.

Hurler à longueur de posts n'a jamais rien réglé et chacun ici sait parfaitement qu'Apple fait parfaitement son boulot lorsqu'il s'agit de changer un appareil défectueux.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 12h43 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 12h40 ----------




iPadOne a dit:


> Ben braille au tel et menace les de passer 18h/jours a publier des commentaires sur le net tant que ton mobile marche pas . tu sait ils ont des directives mais ils ont aussi ordre de pas mécontenter les clients , donc râle fort tu verra quils vont ten donner un autre ( même si ça changera peu-etre rien)



Quel état d'esprit belliqueux et peu constructif !
Drôle de tournure d'esprit. Apple change toujours un appareil défectueux sauf lorsqu'ils sentent une "entourloupe"...
Tu ferais bien d'y réfléchir au lieu d'inciter les autres à râler sans savoir ni vérifier...

Juste pour info, lorsque tu téléphone à Apple, il ont ton historique et celui de l'iPhone "en panne" Souvent ils récupèrent des infos très instructives qui leur permet de poser un diagnostic.
SI quelqu'un leur dit que son téléphone est défectueux et qu'il l'a testé en plusieurs endroits mais qu'en réalité ils s'aperçoivent que le téléphone est "scotché" sur le même émetteur depuis son initialisation, forcément ils ont des doutes... (c'est juste un exemple bien sûr)


----------



## iPadOne (14 Novembre 2011)

Esart a dit:


> Hurler à longueur de posts n'a jamais rien réglé et chacun ici sait parfaitement qu'Apple fait parfaitement son boulot lorsqu'il s'agit de changer un appareil défectueux.




je n&#8217;ai pas lu tes posts, mais de ce que j&#8217;ai lu (ici, et ailleurs) Apple ne change pas a tous le monde aussi facilement, je me souviens avoir lu dans la presse un cas en Grèce ou le cleint avais du aller au tribunal pour avoir gain de cause , je suis Mac user depuis 1987 et c&#8217;est pas aussi simple quand tu n&#8217;a pas d&#8217;Apple store près de chez toi, sur mon iPad1 j&#8217;ai eu un soucis j;ai dû aller 3 fois au siège d&#8217;apple Asie (Singapour) avant qu&#8217;ils veulent bien me le changer depuis il marche nickel.

n&#8217;oublie pas que quand tu a la personne fasse a toi, c&#8217;est pas le même chose qu&#8217;au téléphone donc le SAV sera pas le mêmes.

Je comprend les gens qui râlent quand tu paye un mobile a ce prix et qu&#8217;il marche pas tu peux râler si tu n&#8217;a pas les moyens de le mettre dans un tiroir et en acheter un autre. *le monde ne tourne pas de la même façons pour tout le monde* .

Voili voilou


----------



## boubaraka (14 Novembre 2011)

oui surtout que l'app store le plus proche de chez moi est a 350km


----------



## iPadOne (14 Novembre 2011)

Esart a dit:


> *mais qu'en réalité ils s'aperçoivent que le téléphone est "scotché" sur le même émetteur* depuis son initialisation, forcément ils ont des doutes&#8230;


 ha bon comment ils feraient ça sans décision de justice ?? comment ils sauraient ou je me trouve et de quel droit ils me trace ?? 







Esart a dit:


> (c'est juste un exemple bien sûr)


 NON c&#8217;est juste un rêve 

regarde moins de James Bond ça va t&#8217;aider a grandir


----------



## Esart (14 Novembre 2011)

Au lieu de déblatérer des imbécilités, tu ferais mieux de conseiller à boubaraka de téléphoner à Apple.
Il sera livré sous 48h (éventuellement 72h si il habite Petzouilles les Roupignolles).

9a fait trois semaines qu'il hurle à la mort mais n'a strictement rien fait. Ca devient vraiment TRES pénible. Ce n'est pas en hurlant avec lui que tu lui rends service !

Par ailleurs, je te rappelle qu'Apple a vendu plusieurs millions d'iPhone 4S. Si il y avait un méga problème comme le suggère bourbaraka, ça se saurait tu ne crois pas ?


----------



## iPadOne (14 Novembre 2011)

Esart a dit:


> Par ailleurs, je te rappelle qu'Apple a vendu plusieurs millions d'iPhone 4S. Si il y avait un méga problème comme le suggère bourbaraka, ça se saurait tu ne crois pas ?




ben cest peu-etre pour ça que la semaine dernière ils ont publiquement admis quiOs5.01 ne résous pas tous les problèmes  

si depuis 3 semaines il na pas eu gain de cause il doit faire quoi ??? attendre qUN GARS CHEZ APPLE veuillent bien lui changer son appareil ?? 

pourquoi tu pense que tous ceux qui râlent sont des trolls, simplement parce-que toi tu na aucun problème ??


PS: je rale pas mais iOs5 ma couté 640  (le prix de mon N9) alors que mon iPhone 4 est sous Apple Care mais seul soucis tous les appareils dispo son sous iOs5 donc inutile pour moi, je râle pas plus que ça, ake ca fait juste une facture de + pour une de mes entreprise et quun de mes gars a passé 3 heures pour transférer mes infos et autres besoin, mais pour un gars qui compte ses sous ça peux faire mal  

commence par prendre les gens par sincère avant de les prendre pour un troll


----------



## Esart (14 Novembre 2011)

iPadOne a dit:


> ben cest peu-etre pour ça que la semaine dernière ils ont publiquement admis quiOs5.01 ne résous pas tous les problèmes
> 
> si depuis 3 semaines il na pas eu gain de cause il doit faire quoi ??? attendre qUN GARS CHEZ APPLE veuillent bien lui changer son appareil ??
> 
> ...



Et toi tu te prends pour qui ?


----------



## iPadOne (14 Novembre 2011)

Esart a dit:


> Et toi tu te prends pour qui ?



Rien ni personne, mais a l'inverse de toi je prend pas les gens dans l'embarras pour des manchots ou des trolls.

Ceci te donne pas de mal a me repondre et retourne jouer au matador sur le parking de ta maison Phoenix


----------



## Esart (14 Novembre 2011)

iPadOne a dit:


> Rien ni personne, mais a l'inverse de toi je prend pas les gens dans l'embarras pour des manchots ou des trolls.
> 
> Ceci te donne pas de mal a me repondre et retourne jouer au matador sur le parking de ta maison Phoenix



Et ça se prétend chef d'entrepriseS !...

PS: Je peux aussi te conseiller un bon prof de français, ça t'évitera le ridicule 

Par ailleurs, je viens de lire tes posts, c'est intéressant. Depuis que tu es inscrit sur le site, tu ne cesse de taper sur Apple...

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 13h59 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 13h57 ----------

En attendant, barbaraka ne nous a toujours pas dit où il habite...


----------



## boubaraka (14 Novembre 2011)

En attendant, barbaraka ne nous a toujours pas dit où il habite...[/QUOTE]

j'habite a Metz dans le nord est esart ou Petzouilles les Roupignolles comme tu le dis esart et si j'ais déjà fais quelque chose si tu aurais lu tous les post j'ais même tous fait, désactiver le code pin régler la sélection de l'operateur en manuel restaurer réactivé en tant que nouvel iPhone procéder a un échange désactiver le code pin régler le réseau en manuel..alors dit pas que je ne fais rien j'ais tous fait je ne vois pas quoi faire de plus!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Esart (14 Novembre 2011)

As tu téléphoné à Apple ? 
Si Oui qui as tu appelé ? (Quel numéro de téléphone ?)

As tu aussi téléphoné à ton opérateur pour lui signaler ton problème de réception ?

As tu testé ton iPhone ailleurs que chez toi (une boutique de ton opérateur par exemple ?)

Il n'y a peut-être pas d'Apple Store à Metz, mais il y a çà:

http://forums.macg.co/reagissez/apple-center-metz-121032.html

Y es tu allé ?


----------



## boubaraka (14 Novembre 2011)

oui esart j'ais appelé apple au 08055400031 ainsi que mon operateur qui ma donné une nouvelle micro sim je suis allé chez orange qui ma dit que a part vous donner une nouvelle sim nous ne pouvon rien faire il faut voir avec apple ensuite j'ais rappelé orange et demandé une mise a jour reseau sur les conseilles d'apple qui n'a servi a rien non plus donc voila je ne sais plus quoi faire et le magasin easy computer a metz j'ais deja telephoné et ils m'ont dis qu'ils ne fesaient que des formation pour les mac c'est tous


----------



## wip (14 Novembre 2011)

Et Esart tombe des nues... Il découvre la dure réalité de la vie


----------



## iPadOne (14 Novembre 2011)

boubaraka a dit:


> j'ais tous fait je ne vois pas quoi faire de plus!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!![/FONT]




Ignore le, ça ne vaut meme pas la peine de lui répondre .....

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 01h00 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 00h54 ----------




wip a dit:


> Et Esart tombe des nues... Il découvre la dure réalité de la vie


 

M'enfin tu crois quoi toi, y connais tout (enfin c'est ce qu 'il pense) .

Ou disons plus simplement un gros C*N de troll.


----------



## Esart (14 Novembre 2011)

boubaraka a dit:


> oui esart j'ais appelé apple au 08055400031 ainsi que mon operateur qui ma donné une nouvelle micro sim je suis allé chez orange qui ma dit que a part vous donner une nouvelle sim nous ne pouvon rien faire il faut voir avec apple ensuite j'ais rappelé orange et demandé une mise a jour reseau sur les conseilles d'apple qui n'a servi a rien non plus donc voila je ne sais plus quoi faire et le magasin easy computer a metz j'ais deja telephoné et ils m'ont dis qu'ils ne fesaient que des formation pour les mac c'est tous



Est ce qu'Apple t'a donné un numéro d'intervention ?
Si non, tu les rappelle, explique ton cas et demande un échange.
Je serais très étonné qu'ils disent non ou alors tu ne nous dis pas tout et il y a autre chose ?


----------



## boubaraka (14 Novembre 2011)

non il m'ont dit d'attendre une eventuelle maj et de prendre mon mal en patience


----------



## iPadOne (14 Novembre 2011)

boubaraka a dit:


> non il m'ont dit d'attendre une eventuelle maj et de prendre mon mal en patience




tu devrais quand même re tel et râler un bon, coup je suis sur quil vont te le changer par contre je suis pas sur que ça serve a grand chose vu que la mises a jour en 5.01 a réglé mon blem de batterie mais pas les autres bugs, et que dautre ont encore des soucis avec les kit mains libre.

Je pense que sur les 4s cest aussi un problème logiciel, mais ça peux être une combinaison logicielles et matériel : du style la série dappareil sorti semaines 43 et44 a des bugs sur le composant E728, mais on ne retrouve pas ces bugs en semaine 45, le composant E728 nest pas forcement défectueux il peux avoir une tolérance différentes de ceux produit en semaines 42 et 45 , une fois le soucis identifié une mise a jour logiciel peu régler ce soucis.

Apple avais montré après lantenna gate leur labo de test Radio, je pense (enfin espérons) quils doivent regarder de près dou viens ce problème.


----------



## boubaraka (14 Novembre 2011)

Oui mais ca se trouve ca ne servira a rien sa fera pareil vu que j'ais deja eu un echange et que rien ne change donc je me demande si ca n'est pas plutot logiciel que materiel


----------



## wip (15 Novembre 2011)

Perso, il a fallu que je rale beaucoup pour qu'ils me proposent un echange. Faut dire que j'étais pas aidé vu que mon problème ne se manifeste qu'en EDGE et que les Apple Store sont tous en zone 3G. Le mec du Genius bar ne pouvais alors pas constater mon souci.  Leur test matériel ne détectait rien de spécial... :hein:


----------



## Esart (15 Novembre 2011)

boubaraka a dit:


> Oui mais ca se trouve ca ne servira a rien sa fera pareil vu que j'ais deja eu un echange et que rien ne change donc je me demande si ca n'est pas plutot logiciel que materiel



En fait tu n'en sais rien et probablement personne pour l'instant...
Au lieu de te poser des questions, tu téléphones et tu nous tiens au courant sinon il ne se passera jamais rien çà c'est sûr !


----------



## boubaraka (15 Novembre 2011)

je t'ais dit esart ils m'ont dit que j'avais deja eu un echange donc que ca ne sert a rien d'en refaire un car c'est plutot logiciel que materiel vu que j'ais le meme probleme avec les deux iphone 4s ce qui me tue c'est que j'ais revendu mon 4 sous ios 5 qui'navait aucun probleme un presque 1an et demi grrrrrr


----------



## iPadOne (15 Novembre 2011)

boubaraka a dit:


> je t'ais dit esart ils m'ont dit que j'avais deja eu un echange donc que ca ne sert a rien d'en refaire un car c'est plutot logiciel que materiel vu que j'ais le meme probleme avec les deux iphone 4s ce qui me tue c'est que j'ais revendu mon 4 sous ios 5 qui'navait aucun probleme un presque 1an et demi grrrrrr




ne te donne pas la peine de lui répondre il a des illères Apple fait tout bien et tout va bien au pays des Bisounours , les soucis actuel ressemble a une conjonction (malheureuse) : soft & hard on en saura plus dans quelques temps 

voili voilou


----------



## boubaraka (15 Novembre 2011)

Oui j'espere en savoir plus le plus vite possible


----------



## boubaraka (15 Novembre 2011)

Domage qu'on ne peut toujours pas desactiver la 3g avec la news maj


----------



## iPadOne (15 Novembre 2011)

boubaraka a dit:


> Domage qu'on ne peut toujours pas desactiver la 3g avec la news maj



Je pense que cest a cause du système multi antenne du 4s, les soucis de réception semble venir de là (a mon avis)


----------



## boubaraka (16 Novembre 2011)

Oui moi aussi je pense


----------



## Anonyme (16 Novembre 2011)

Bien dommage sur ce forum je vois toujours du monde se prendre la tête c'est apple qui rigole en attendant 

Mon 4S depuis quoi ? et bien rien je m'en sert pas je paye un forfait super cher ou je capte la 3G comme un rossignol dire que sa veut passé au 4G et bas 

Il est éteint ce fumier de 4S je regrette bien mon 4 

J'ai l'impression que les housses perturbe le réseaux dire si je me trompe !

Sans en tout cas je suis plus tranquille 

Je ne serais pas le dernier à acheter le prochain Iphone mais faut vraiment qu'ils fasse des améliorations


----------



## boubaraka (16 Novembre 2011)

Moi avec ou sans ma housse toujours pareils toujours les memes problemes de reception


----------



## Anonyme (16 Novembre 2011)

Et bien plus que avec le 4 j'ai l'impression l'antenne du 4S à l'air d'être plutôt trop forte partie signal ce qui pourrais posé soucis non ?

Pour compensé de l'attente je me suis pris une apple tv ^^


----------



## iPadOne (16 Novembre 2011)

sudo72 a dit:


> Bien dommage sur ce forum je vois toujours du monde se prendre la tête c'est apple qui rigole en attendant
> 
> Mon 4S depuis quoi ? et bien rien je m'en sert pas je paye un forfait super cher ou je capte la 3G comme un rossignol dire que sa veut passé au 4G et bas
> 
> ...



Bah et moi alors , jai pas pris le 4s ake jen voyais pas lintérêt mais comme un couillon jai fait la Maj de suite alors que sous 4.XX javais aucun soucis, et maintenant mon 4 me sert juste a écouter la radio en ligne quand je suis au bureau (ça fait cher la radio internet)


----------



## Anonyme (16 Novembre 2011)

iPadOne a dit:


> Bah et moi alors , j&#8217;ai pas pris le 4s ake j&#8217;en voyais pas l&#8217;intérêt mais comme un couillon j&#8217;ai fait la Maj de suite alors que sous 4.XX j&#8217;avais aucun soucis, et maintenant mon 4 me sert juste a écouter la radio en ligne quand je suis au bureau (ça fait cher la radio internet)



 on c'est fait avoir en beauté je l'ai eu à peine arrivé en France il me sert aussi de radio enfin ce genre de connerie puis ce que de toute façon c'est inutilisable un tel produit 

Le pire étant de la payé plein pot sur le site apple du grand n'importe quoi

Je ne vous parle même pas d'un kit main libre c'est même pas la peine j'en est acheter un aussi car je suis également dans mon bureau la plupart du temps

Et bien kit main libre à jeter puis ce que avec l'iphone il ce met d'une qualité merdique à chaque appelle


----------



## iPadOne (16 Novembre 2011)

sudo72 a dit:


> Le pire étant de la payé plein pot sur le site apple du grand n'importe quoi




alors pour aider ta peine je vais te dévoiler un chti trouk je paye mes iPhones plein pots comme toi alors que je reçois de la part de HTC et Samsung  Asie(on fabrique des gadgets pour eux) en permanence leur dernier flagship gratis mais comme jaime pas ce quy a sous Droid je me suis pris un N9 (le seul produit valable a mes yeux en ce moment) et payé plein pot, quand ma femme a des HTC XE , HTC XL et que un de mes assistants roule avec un Galaxy Note depuis 2 semaines. 

Mais bon cest comme ça autant prendre son mal en patience, sinon y a de quoi se taper la tête contre les murs


----------



## Anonyme (16 Novembre 2011)

Ok sa roule merci je me suis mal exprimé enfin page précédente je disais que comme je suis chez sfr ils me rachéte mon ancien mobile ce qui me permet d'avoir les nouveautés gratuite sans payé ^^

juste le forfait un peut plus cher au final par contre j'irais pas payé plein pot le téléphone juste pour une évolution de 3 fois rien

La seul chose que je donne raison c'est le processeur A5 on vois que c'est meilleur partie qualité et siri 

J'ai eu des htc aussi je critique pas les autres téléphones mais j'ai réelement du mal à approcher autre chose que Apple maintenant


----------



## iPadOne (16 Novembre 2011)

sudo72 a dit:


> O j'ai réelement du mal à approcher autre chose que Apple maintenant


 tu résume simplement e besoin de beaucoup dentre nous


----------



## Anonyme (16 Novembre 2011)

iPadOne a dit:


> tu résume simplement e besoin de beaucoup dentre nous



 Et oui pourtant utilisateur de windows et linux mais mac est mon favori depuis quelques temps

D'ailleurs je me suis pris la apple tv pour comblé tout ceci j'espére ne pas être déçus


----------



## boubaraka (16 Novembre 2011)

C'est vrai qu'apple fais de magnifique produit mais dommage qu'il ne fonctionne pas toujours et bug beaucoup


----------



## iPadOne (16 Novembre 2011)

boubaraka a dit:


> C'est vrai qu'apple fais de magnifique produit mais dommage qu'il ne fonctionne pas toujours et bug beaucoup



Aie, je suis pas dacc avec touwaa, y des bugs mais cest pas les seuls et ils les corrigent contrairement aux autres , y avais un article sur les mises a jours chez les concurrents, ben cest pas joli joli chez les voisins.


----------



## boubaraka (17 Novembre 2011)

Oui c'est que question maj ils en font car j'ais un htc sous androïd en plus d'un an jamais une maj a jour logiciel et il est 10 fois plus bugé que l'iphone


----------



## Ardienn (18 Novembre 2011)

Bonjour,

 Je me suis acheté un 4s (je suis en 5.1) il y a une semaine, mais depuis ce matin, impossible de capter du réseau (je suis chez sfr). Rien n'y fait, j'ai fais la manip (désactiver le code de la carte sim + recherche opérateur en manuel), éteindre puis rallumer le tel également mais en vain.

 J'ai acheté mon tèl chez sfr, et comme je suis au 7e jour je me demande s'il vaut mieux appeler apple ou allez directement chez sfr. Peut être qu'il peuvent me l'échanger cash je ne sais pas. Que faire? et dire que mon 3g tournait comme une horloge...


----------



## iPadOne (18 Novembre 2011)

Salut le changer contre un autre 4s ny fera rien ... Soit tu attend une maj soit tu prend un autre appareil 

Voili voilou


----------



## Anonyme (18 Novembre 2011)

à part perdre votre temps ce téléphone est une vrais cata tout simplement j'ai aussi ce problème 1 jour de maintenance chez sfr à attendre que ma ligne ce rétablisse 

Ou bien le 4s à la poubelle ? touche d'humour sauf si la pomme est pas croqué 

Contacté sfr via téléphone fixe


----------



## iPadOne (18 Novembre 2011)

sudo72 a dit:


> à part perdre votre temps ce téléphone est une vrais cata tout simplement j'ai aussi ce problème 1 jour de maintenance chez sfr à attendre que ma ligne ce rétablisse
> 
> Ou bien le 4s à la poubelle ? touche d'humour sauf si la pomme est pas croqué
> 
> Contacté sfr via téléphone fixe



Je comprend ton amertume mais chez certains voisin c est pire, le HTC Sensation de ma femme est au SAV depuis + d 1 mois probleme de reseau , pour me calmer il nous file un XE flambant neuf celui la sont micro a le hoquet

Maintenant si j avais payé ces appareil je pense que j aurai gueullé un peu plus fort que vous


----------



## Anonyme (18 Novembre 2011)

iPadOne a dit:


> Je comprend ton amertume mais chez certains voisin c est pire, le HTC Sensation de ma femme est au SAV depuis + d 1 mois probleme de reseau , pour me calmer il nous file un XE flambant neuf celui la sont micro a le hoquet
> 
> Maintenant si j avais payé ces appareil je pense que j aurai gueullé un peu plus fort que vous



Je comprend parfaitement on ma déjà prêter des téléphones tellement préhistorique que je ne pourrais dire le nom 

Pourtant sfr ce doit comme stipulé sur le contrat donné une équivalence de prêt 

:rose:


----------



## Ardienn (18 Novembre 2011)

Je vais me fendre d'un passage chez sfr là, je reviendrai donner de mes nouvelles. Hors de question que je reste sans tel, en plus cette foutue micro sim ne me permet même pas d'utiliser mon 3g.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 12h29 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 12h02 ----------

J'y crois pas, sur la route : 5 barres! Retour chez moi : 1 barre et depuis 2 minutes pouf : recherche... 
J'habite en centre ville depuis un an et demi, aucun problème de réception avec le 3G, une semaine nickel avec le 4s et depuis ce matin : emmerdes. Du coup je ne sais plus quoi faire, n'est-ce qu'une passade? Je vais attendre demain voir ce qu'il se passe, je ne vois pas comment démontrer qu'il y a un problème en magasin alors que le tel reçoit plein pot ...


----------



## iPadOne (18 Novembre 2011)

pillouti a dit:


> Je vais me fendre d'un passage chez sfr là, je reviendrai donner de mes nouvelles. Hors de question que je reste sans tel, en plus cette foutue micro sim ne me permet même pas d'utiliser mon 3g.
> 
> ---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 12h29 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 12h02 ----------
> 
> ...




Ce nest pas une passade vu le nombre de gens qui des soucis. Moi comme un gros naze jai fait la Maj le J1 et depuis mon iPhone4 dort alors quil allais super nickel, mais je sait quailleurs (pas chez tous) cest pas mieux je prend mon mal en patience , et en plus je suis content avec mon N9) 

Mais javoue ça fait schmire


----------



## lvinatier (18 Novembre 2011)

Comme vous toujours, je perds la 3 g en communication, mais pas partout, quand le 3g est à fond pas de soucis, donc je pense qu'il y a un problème d'antenne ou soft sur le 4 s parceque le 4 pas de merde.... 
J'attends avec impatience une mise à jour et si rien ne change poubelle le 4s !!


----------



## boubaraka (19 Novembre 2011)

De plus en plus de monde sont touchés et toujours aucune reaction d'apple


----------



## Anonyme (19 Novembre 2011)

Il ferais mieux de reprendre tout les mobiles et remboursé le monde ce qui va ce produire si sa continu comme sa


----------



## boubaraka (19 Novembre 2011)

Ouais ca c'est sur mais ils feraient mieux de trouver unr maj qui corrige ce probleme mais aparament ce n'est pas leur prioritè


----------



## angedream (19 Novembre 2011)

angedream a dit:


> Passage Iphone 4 vers Iphone 4s avec carte sim Bouygues.
> 
> Depuis mon iphone 4s m'indique de façon aléatoire Echec carte Sim et obligation de rebooter mon iphone 4s. Le signal est souvent faible alors qu'auparavant sur mon iphone 4 le signal était au max.
> 
> SAV m'envoie un nouveau iphone 4s. A suivre



Nouveau iphone 4s reçu en 48h00 et mon nouvel iphone 4s fonctionne maintenant à merveille. L'autre avait bien un souci de gestion de la micro sim .


----------



## lvinatier (20 Novembre 2011)

Super, comme quoi tellement de pannes différentes !!!! essai le qques jours et dis nous si cela fonctionne toujours bien.


----------



## Anonyme (20 Novembre 2011)

Je vais retiré ce que j'ai dit je viens enfin de voir que sa marche enfin la carte sim est reconnu dans la seconde à venir au démmarage ensuite la batterie tiens plus longtemps

à voir par la suite

Top


----------



## boubaraka (20 Novembre 2011)

Cool tiens nous au courant


----------



## gillyns (20 Novembre 2011)

Pas eu le temps de tout lire mais je vient apporter un témoignage de plus : je suis sur iPhone 4S avec iOS 5.0.1 en belgique sur le réseau BASE et je n'ai absolument aucun problème niveau réseau, par contre c'est vrai on ne peut pas désactiver la 3G c'est étonnant


----------



## boubaraka (20 Novembre 2011)

Moi orange a fait une maj reseau de mon iphone 4s vendredi depuis je capte maxi une barre ou alors je n'ai pas de barres de reseaux mais c'est quant meme marqué orange bref c'est encore pire qu'avant la maj reseau pffffff


----------



## Ana Lara (20 Novembre 2011)

pillouti a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Je me suis acheté un 4s (je suis en 5.1) il y a une semaine, mais depuis ce matin, impossible de capter du réseau (je suis chez sfr). Rien n'y fait, j'ai fais la manip (désactiver le code de la carte sim + recherche opérateur en manuel), éteindre puis rallumer le tel également mais en vain.
> 
> J'ai acheté mon tèl chez sfr, et comme je suis au 7e jour je me demande s'il vaut mieux appeler apple ou allez directement chez sfr. Peut être qu'il peuvent me l'échanger cash je ne sais pas. Que faire? et dire que mon 3g tournait comme une horloge...







J'ai l'opérateur et réseau Luxgsm, j'ai exactement le même problème que plus haut.Le plus affreux c'est que ça dure et il n'y a rien pour y remédier.Les clients ils y pâtissent.C'est pas normal , on devrait avoir le choix d'être remboursé ou être échanger par un nouveau i phone.Il paraît que c'est pas tout le monde et c'est une séries qui bugg!! :-(
Bon dimanche.


----------



## boubaraka (20 Novembre 2011)

Ca touche vrement tt le monde c'est pas normal


----------



## boubaraka (21 Novembre 2011)

Voila je viens a apple pour mon probleme de reseau ils m'ont dit de desactiver le code pin et selectionner l'operateur manuellement se que j'avais deja fait et qui ne change rien bref ils m'ont reprosé un echange contre un neuf sous 48h maxi ca sera le troisieme 4s en esperant que celui ci n'est plus ce probleme et n'ai plus de probleme du tout je vous tiens au courant des reception


----------



## lvinatier (21 Novembre 2011)

Oui tiens nous au courant, voir si moi aussi je change pour la troisième fois.... mais je pense que ce sera pareil !! 

Cdlt


----------



## ajala (21 Novembre 2011)

Bonsoir,

je vois de recevoir mon nouveau iphone 4S mais j'ai pas de rézo je capte rien tantot en recherche et la plupart du temps rézo pas disponible ! si j'ai bien compris c un problème bien connu ! déja quelqu'un pourra me dire la route cause please ! w je peux faire quoi pour me dépanner surtt que j'ai vendu mon ancien iphone dc j'ai de tél pr l'instant  merciii popur vos réponses


----------



## iPadOne (21 Novembre 2011)

ajala a dit:


> Bonsoir,
> 
> je vois de recevoir mon nouveau iphone 4S mais j'ai pas de rézo je capte rien tantot en recherche et la plupart du temps rézo pas disponible ! si j'ai bien compris c un problème bien connu ! déja quelqu'un pourra me dire la route cause please ! w je peux faire quoi pour me dépanner surtt que j'ai vendu mon ancien iphone dc j'ai de tél pr l'instant  merciii popur vos réponses



a mon avis cest le dictionnaire qui fonctionne mal


----------



## boubaraka (21 Novembre 2011)

ajala a dit:


> Bonsoir,
> 
> je vois de recevoir mon nouveau iphone 4S mais j'ai pas de rézo je capte rien tantot en recherche et la plupart du temps rézo pas disponible ! si j'ai bien compris c un problème bien connu ! déja quelqu'un pourra me dire la route cause please ! w je peux faire quoi pour me dépanner surtt que j'ai vendu mon ancien iphone dc j'ai de tél pr l'instant  merciii popur vos réponses



Essaye de desactiver le code pin et de selectionner ton opérateur manuellement chez certain ca a marché (pas chez moi)on sait jamais tiens nous au courant


----------



## ajala (21 Novembre 2011)

boubaraka a dit:


> Essaye de desactiver le code pin et de selectionner ton opérateur manuellement chez certain ca a marché (pas chez moi)on sait jamais tiens nous au courant




moi non plus ca n'a pas marché !! c grave ! je vais passer cgez sfr demain pour avoir un autre tél au moins dépannage puis on verra bien avec les jours !


----------



## boubaraka (22 Novembre 2011)

Bien la tu n'as plus qu'a appeler apple pour avoir un echange qui je doute regle le probleme mais b essaye on sais jamais moi je vais recevoir le nouveau demain ou mercredi et si la sa fait toujours pareil a mon avis c'est logiciel et non materiel car ca m'etonnerais que sur 3 iphone de suite il ai le meme probleme


----------



## boubaraka (22 Novembre 2011)

Mon iphone actuel a pour numero de serie DNG.. Et celui que je vais recevoir commence par C39 avez vous des problemes de reception aussi avec la serie c39!? Ou est ce une bonne serie en general!?


----------



## Icarus (22 Novembre 2011)

J'ai eu 3 C39, deux d'entre eux avec des problèmes assez chiants de réseau (dont l'un qui avait l'écran jauni). Le troisième semble fonctionner un peu mieux.


----------



## boubaraka (22 Novembre 2011)

Voila je viens de revoir le nouvel iphone de remplacement avec pour numero de serie c39.. L'ecran est moin jaune que l'ancien avec numero DNG le vibreur a pas l'air de fair plus de bruit pour l'instant j'ais 4 barres de reseaux et il n'a pas coupé encore je vais l'utiliser toute la pl et vous direz ce qu'il en est au niveau reseau et si je rencontre d'autre bug par contre la lentille de l'appareil photo arriere fait toujours autant de bruit en le posant voila premier appel premier bug je capte 4/5 et qant j'appel sa coupe comme si je passait dans un bois mon interlocuteur vien de me faire savoir et encore un bug l'appareil gresille pir que je ne sais pas quoi qant je telephone mais bisar quan je met le haut parleur sa grseillie pas


----------



## wip (22 Novembre 2011)

boubaraka a dit:


> Voila je viens de revoir le nouvel iphone de remplacement avec pour numero de serie c39.. L'ecran est moin jaune que l'ancien avec numero DNG le vibreur a pas l'air de fair plus de bruit pour l'instant j'ais 4 barres de reseaux et il n'a pas coupé encore je vais l'utiliser toute la pl et vous direz ce qu'il en est au niveau reseau et si je rencontre d'autre bug par contre la lentille de l'appareil photo arriere fait toujours autant de bruit en le posant voila premier appel premier bug je capte 4/5 et qant j'appel sa coupe comme si je passait dans un bois mon interlocuteur vien de me faire savoir et encore un bug l'appareil gresille pir que je ne sais pas quoi qant je telephone mais bisar quan je met le haut parleur sa grseillie pas


 Essayes de mettre de la ponctuation dans tes messages stp, c'est illisible.
Quand à tes nouveaux soucis, on pourrait penser que les iPhones doivent avoir des soucis avec certains émeteurs .


----------



## boubaraka (22 Novembre 2011)

ok désolé pour la ponctuation, et mes problèmes ne sont pas résoluent en moins d'une heure hop message pareil connexion interrompue votre réseau de données cellulaires et indisponible.. pff je ne sais plus quoi faire c'est mon troisième 4s et toujours le même problème alors que mon iPhone 4 aucun soucis pffff


----------



## wip (22 Novembre 2011)

boubaraka a dit:


> ok désolé pour la ponctuation, et mes problèmes ne sont pas résoluent en moins d'une heure hop message pareil connexion interrompue votre réseau de données cellulaires et indisponible.. pff je ne sais plus quoi faire c'est mon troisième 4s et toujours le même problème alors que mon iPhone 4 aucun soucis pffff


Fais-toi rembourser et prend un Iphone 4 à la place. Ou un Galaxy SII...


----------



## boubaraka (22 Novembre 2011)

J'aime plus samsung depuis que j'ai gouté a apple lol mais il ya quand même du mieux avant je ne captais jamais plus de deux barre et la ca fait plus d'une heure j'ais 5 barres et ca coupe pas j'ais l'impression de rever pourvu que ca dur mais il ne faut pas que je bouge sinon je passe a 4 ou e barres


----------



## boubaraka (23 Novembre 2011)

Et bous quelle solution avez vous trouvé pour remedier a vos probléme??


----------



## wip (23 Novembre 2011)

boubaraka a dit:


> Et vous quelle solution avez vous trouvé pour remedier a vos problémes??


L'Apple Store de velizyII devait me rappeler 2-3 jours après mon passage pour me changer mon iPhone 4s 64go (problème de stock), ca fait une semaine 1/2 et toujours pas de nouvelles... Je pense qu'ils espèrent que j'oublie...


----------



## iPadOne (23 Novembre 2011)

wip a dit:


> L'Apple Store de velizyII devait me rappeler 2-3 jours après mon passage pour me changer mon iPhone 4s 64go (problème de stock), ca fait une semaine 1/2 et toujours pas de nouvelles... Je pense qu'ils espèrent que j'oublie...




je pense plutôt quils en ont pas en stock, _ce qui me surprend cest que y a vraiment peu de gens qui se plaignent de ce soucis 
_


----------



## CeoX (23 Novembre 2011)

Salut à tous,  

Perso, j'ai un iPhone 4S blanc 32Go (n° série: DNP) et je n'ai pas de soucis avec le réseau. Je n'ai jamais vu le message "indisponible" ou autres...  Et je n'ai pas non plus de problème de batterie.

Par contre, il m'est arrivé 2/3 petits trucs bizarres:
-  2 fois j'ai tenté d'appeler une personne et cette dernière ne m'entendait pas. Alors je devais raccrocher et rappeler dans la seconde, et là c'est OK.  
- Quand je redémarre mon tél, celui-ci me demande mon code PIN assez tardivement, genre 10 à 20s (alors que sur mon 3GS c'etait instantané).
- Quand je n'ai pas utilisé mon tél depuis qq temps et que je lance une appli qui a besoin du wifi pour fonctionner (AppStore par ex), et bien il se passe au moins 10s avant que le symbole de chargement de la page apparaisse (la roue qui tourne en haut à gauche) et que la page apparaisse.

Et pour info, je suis tjs en 5.0 et j'ai eu une nouvelle micro-SIM au moment de l'achat du tél chez Orange.  

Donc j'ai aussi quelques petits soucis mais pas aussi importants que vous...


----------



## boubaraka (23 Novembre 2011)

moi en tous cas mon nouveau série c39 fonctionne 10 fois mieux que le DNG j'ais toujours mini 4 barres de réseaux et reçois les sms et appel en tant réel on ne tombe plus sur ma messagerie quant on m'appel même le bouton home de celui-ci et beaucoup plus souple et agréable par conte vu qu'il fonctionne mieux j'ais essayé de remettre le code pin et la cata, toutes les 10 min il me dit carte Sim verrouillée alors je dois taper mon code pin toute les 10 min alors je l'ai désactivé


----------



## CeoX (23 Novembre 2011)

Je te conseille d'aller voir ton opérateur pour avoir une nouvelle micro-SIM


----------



## boubaraka (23 Novembre 2011)

C'est deja une nouvelle


----------



## Anonyme (23 Novembre 2011)

Une question ?

Est ce que si je contacte Apple ils vont me renvoyé un nouveaux en disant que je ne suis pas content du produit

Cordialement


----------



## boubaraka (23 Novembre 2011)

Ils t'en renvoi un que si le tiens bug et qu'il ni y'a pas d'autre solution moi je viens de redemander une nouvelle micro sim a orange (facturé 20&#8364je la recoi sous maxi 72h je vous tiendrais au courant voir di ca fonctionne mieu


----------



## Ana Lara (23 Novembre 2011)

boubaraka a dit:


> Ils t'en renvoi un que si le tiens bug et qu'il ni y'a pas d'autre solution moi je viens de redemander une nouvelle micro sim a orange (facturé 20&#8364je la recoi sous maxi 72h je vous tiendrais au courant voir di ca fonctionne mieu



J'avais le même problème mais qui vient de se résoudre tout à l'heure.Mon opérateur Luxgsm m'a convoqué pour m'offrir une nouvelle micropuce qui est adapter à l'i phone 4Gs. Je touche du bois jusque cette heure ci j'ai plus de soucis de réseau ni d'opérateur.Je suis contente , enfin !!!!

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 20h33 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 19h58 ----------


----------



## boubaraka (23 Novembre 2011)

cool j'éspere que moi ca fonctionnera aussi je dois la recevoir dans maxi 72h et comment ca une micro sim adapté pour l'iphone 4 s??ce n'est pas les même pour l'iphone 4 et le 4S??moi c'est ma micro sim du 4 que j'ais don mon 4s!!


----------



## lvinatier (24 Novembre 2011)

Oui Ana lara dis nous qu'est ce que c'est que cette carte sim ? parceque la je cours en vitesse chez BT.... lol


----------



## boubaraka (24 Novembre 2011)

Oui pareil moi lol


----------



## Ed_the_Head (24 Novembre 2011)

Avec le fric que vous dépensez dans vos bécanes, vous pourriez pas en mettre un peu de coté et vous payer Antidote? Parce que vous êtes pénibles à lire.


----------



## boubaraka (24 Novembre 2011)

Il faut juste une bonne maj et tous ira


----------



## Octets (24 Novembre 2011)

Bonsoir j'ai  essayé l'iPhone 4S avec une puce SFR et un abonnement Orange origami et sosh.J'ai beaucoup de problème avec orange de déconnexion et aucun avec SFR.
Probléme  de perte réseau avec Orange et pas de problème de réseau avec SFR par contre le réseau SFR est moins puissant que le réseau Orange
Qu'en pensez-vous merci?


----------



## iPadOne (24 Novembre 2011)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> Avec le fric que vous dépensez dans vos bécanes, vous pourriez pas en mettre un peu de coté et vous payer Antidote? Parce que vous êtes pénibles à lire.


  Tu connais le vieux dicton ? : , quand on a rien a dire on ferme sa guelle ...

Je dit ca je dit rien hein


----------



## boubaraka (24 Novembre 2011)

Mdr ipadone tu es exellent lol


----------



## lvinatier (24 Novembre 2011)

iPadOne a dit:


> Tu connais le vieux dicton ? : , quand on a rien a dire on ferme sa guelle ...
> 
> Je dit ca je dit rien hein


 

Très bon ça !!!


----------



## iPadOne (24 Novembre 2011)

boubaraka a dit:


> Mdr ipadone tu es exellent lol



Merci   en plus jai volontairement fait une faute a: Gueule


----------



## lvinatier (24 Novembre 2011)

Octets a dit:


> Bonsoir j'ai essayé l'iPhone 4S avec une puce SFR et un abonnement Orange origami et sosh.J'ai beaucoup de problème avec orange de déconnexion et aucun avec SFR.
> Probléme de perte réseau avec Orange et pas de problème de réseau avec SFR par contre le réseau SFR est moins puissant que le réseau Orange
> Qu'en pensez-vous merci?


 

Merci pour ce petit test, effectivement comme je dis il y a un souci parce que beaucoup de problèmes différent pour chacun, attendons Apple
.


----------



## iPadOne (24 Novembre 2011)

Revenons au sujet : Bouba tu a reçu la nouvelle carte sim ??, comment marche le dernier que tu a reçu 

Confidence: un copain qui est a Lyon quasi tout le temps en centre ville, se plaint aussi du réseau mais pas autant que vous, un autre a Marseille même condition idem pour lui. 

Ce qui mamène a penser que dans les endroits ou il y a un réseau moins puissant cest encore pire.

Vous êtes ou chacun dentre vous: en regroupant ce genre dinfo on arrivera peu-etre a trouver dou viens le soucis.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 03h23 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 03h10 ----------




Octets a dit:


> Bonsoir j'ai  essayé l'iPhone 4S avec une puce SFR et un abonnement Orange origami et sosh.J'ai beaucoup de problème avec orange de déconnexion et aucun avec SFR.
> Probléme  de perte réseau avec Orange et pas de problème de réseau avec SFR par contre le réseau SFR est moins puissant que le réseau Orange
> Qu'en pensez-vous merci?



Ce nest pas une question de puissance mais une question de densité des cellules.

Pour faire simple: un barre dacier de 10 mm de diamètre peu être moins robuste quune de 5mm suivant lacier de celle de 5. 

ça semble confirmer ce que je pense depuis un moment, et si ça viens de là Apple a besoin de temps pour régler ce soucis

Vos opérateurs se sont foutu de vous a changer les cartes Sim, les cartes Sim ont changé depuis peu (taille de la mémoire embarqué et 2 ou 3 petit trucs) mais les changements nont pas une incidence si grande: pour exemple la carte sim de mon numéro chinois a 7 ans (la flemme de la changer) je lai mise dans des milliers dappareil découpé au ciseau et fini a la lime a ongle pour la faire rentrer dans mon iPhone 4, donc cest dire quelle a souffert et elle marche nickel dans mon N9 ..


----------



## boubaraka (24 Novembre 2011)

Ipadone j'ai fait ma demande de sim her chez orange et ils m'ont dit 72h donc maxi samedi en ce qui concerne les problemes de reseaux c'est 10 fois mieux aant mon iphone perdait le reseau 20 fois par jour maintenant c'est une ou deux fois max par jour


----------



## iPadOne (24 Novembre 2011)

boubaraka a dit:


> Ipadone j'ai fait ma demande de sim her chez orange et ils m'ont dit 72h donc maxi samedi en ce qui concerne les problemes de reseaux c'est 10 fois mieux aant mon iphone perdait le reseau 20 fois par jour maintenant c'est une ou deux fois max par jour



OK , mais tu est ou : en ville (quel taille) , en banlieu , en campagne etc etc


----------



## Ana Lara (24 Novembre 2011)

lvinatier a dit:


> Oui Ana lara dis nous qu'est ce que c'est que cette carte sim ? parceque la je cours en vitesse chez BT.... lol




Eh bien je suis du Luxembourg , j'ai Luxgsm , et depuis 3 semaines ils m 'ont laisser dans le vide , il m on prêter un tel pour dépanner , car j'ai réclamée.

Et depuis avant hier Luxgsm m'ont tél , pour me remettre une nouvelle carte sim qui est compatible cette fois avec l'i phone 4Gs.Apparemment ils auraient refait une nouvelle sim.Ils ont rappelé tout leur clients avec des problèmes pour changer de carte sim.

Depuis 2 jours j'ai plus de soucis.Je dois dire qu'après la mise à jours du IOS 5.0.1 il m'était  plis du tout possible d'appeler ou d'être appelé : carte sim non valide!
A mon avis vos opérateur doivent travailler sur une carte sim compatible avec celui ci et vous rappeler pour faire l'échange . Bonne chance.


----------



## boubaraka (25 Novembre 2011)

Ipadone je suis a coté de mete en moselle dans le 57 en lorrainne dans le nord est petit bled mais bon avec mon iphone 4 no soucis je capte 5/5 mais le 4s hummmm lol et pour la misse qui parle de la puce chez luxgsm compatible avec le 4s jamais entendu parler chez orange


----------



## iPadOne (25 Novembre 2011)

boubaraka a dit:


> Ipadone je suis a coté de mete en moselle dans le 57 en lorrainne dans le nord est petit bled mais bon avec mon iphone 4 no soucis je capte 5/5 mais le 4s hummmm lol et pour la misse qui parle de la puce chez luxgsm compatible avec le 4s jamais entendu parler chez orange




Donc si je déduit juste, dans des conditions difficile (densité faible) le 4s patine sur le réseau et cest inquiétant. Pour ce qui est de la carte Sim pour iPhone 4s, cest une plaisanterie dopérateur je sait ce quelle contient (ça fait partie de mon métier) et je comprend pas la raison du changement.


Sans vouloir te vexer essaye dinstaller un correcteur orthographique sur ton navigateur internet.


----------



## boubaraka (25 Novembre 2011)

Oui desolé pour l'orthographe ipadone mais je dors a moitié je suis au lit j'écris et vois que d'un oeil a cette heure si desolé et pour en revenir a l'iphone tu as quoi toi comme soucis!?


----------



## iPadOne (25 Novembre 2011)

Moi depuis la 5.0 mon 4 est devenu lent comme la mort et la 5.0.1 ny a rien changé, jai en plus des soucis de réseau que javais pas avant avec le même appareil et aux même endroits, par contre la batterie depuis le 5.0.1 tiens beaucoup mieux pas mal de mes copains disent la même chose. 

Mais bon je men sert plus jutilise le N9 qui va nickel chrome et la batterie cest juste impressionnant niveau réseau idem, le seul gros défaut cest que pour synchro les contacts tu doit passer par Google ce que je naime pas, mais jai trouvé une astuce qui me met a labri du grand satan de GG


----------



## boubaraka (25 Novembre 2011)

Ok ok mais petite question même si je parais con c'est quoi le n9? Tout le monde en parle mais je ne vous pas c'est quoi!!peut être le n900 de nokia!?


----------



## akegata (25 Novembre 2011)

je pense qu'il s'agit du *N9 de Nokia*, non ?


----------



## boubaraka (25 Novembre 2011)

Je ne sais pas justement moi j'avais le n900 de nokia mais n9 je ne connais je ne demande qu'a connaitre lol


----------



## akegata (25 Novembre 2011)

il y a un descriptif et des images sur le lien que j'ai mis dans le message d'avant...


----------



## boubaraka (25 Novembre 2011)

Ok je viens de regarder c'est vrai qu'il a l'air pas mal


----------



## iPadOne (25 Novembre 2011)

akegata a dit:


> je pense qu'il s'agit du *N9 de Nokia*, non ?



NON cest vraiment une super machine ( mais ce reste une question de besoin et de gout )
voili voilou


----------



## boubaraka (25 Novembre 2011)

Moi je viens d'avoir ma nouvelle micro sim et rien ne change!!!!!


----------



## iPadOne (25 Novembre 2011)

boubaraka a dit:


> Moi je viens d'avoir ma nouvelle micro sim et rien ne change!!!!!


 

tiens pourquoi je suis pas surpris ??


----------



## boubaraka (25 Novembre 2011)

Pourquoi ??


----------



## iPadOne (25 Novembre 2011)

bah cest simple je sait ce qui se trouve inscrit dans vos carte sim : une sorte de clef dactivation donc je vois mal en quoi elle peux être responsable du fait davoir ou pas du réseau. le seul cas ou ça pourrait être valable cest si par exemple tu lui met du jus dessus et que tu corrompt les donnés (un mobile qui tombe dans leau peu faire ça), voire quelle soit vielle et comporte des identifiants qui serait pas a jours. 

Lautre partie est une très petite mémoire qui permet de stocker des numéro de tel, lopérateur na logiquement pas accès (dans la théorie) 

Certains opérateurs offre plus de chose dans leur carte Sim, mais pas les radin dopérateur Français


----------



## boubaraka (26 Novembre 2011)

Ok ok mais j'ais lu sur certain forum que si elle etait mal decoupé ca pouvait faire cela bref au moin j'aurais tous essayé 3 iphone 4s deux micro sim differente et toujours le même problème mais le pire dans tous ca et se que je ne comprends pas c'est que quant j'ai recu l'iphone de remplacement mardi il captait 5/5 presque toute la journée et a partir du mercredi retour a la case départ une barre de reseaux et coupure de reseaux et sms et appel qui n'arrive pas de suite pff je ne sais vrèment plus quoi faire j'ai tout éssayé dommage car sinon il est super cet iphonel


----------



## Patxo (26 Novembre 2011)

Bonjour à tous!

Mon iPhone 3G bien fatigué est mort lundi dernier (paix à son âme ), et j'ai tenté le coup avec un 4s malgré les déboires de certains ici...
Après 2 jours, aucun problème à signaler, ni d'autonomie, ni de réception!
Par contre je ne vais pas tenter le diable et ne pense pas installer iOS 5.0.1. J'attendrais les retours quand le 5.1 sortira...

J'espère qu'Apple va remédier à vos problèmes rapidement... 

Matériellement les 4S sont tous exactement pareils? De quoi peuvent venir ces problèmes? Certains comme moi (je touche du bois pour que ça continue) ne semblent pas touchés et pour d'autres c'est la cata...


----------



## boubaraka (26 Novembre 2011)

Salut patxo tu as bien de la chance moi je suis a mon troisiéme 4s et toujours les memes problèmes je devien fou


----------



## boubaraka (27 Novembre 2011)

Ca fait plus de 12h que mon iohone est sur recherche réseau etcil trouve bien cool j'avais acheté un iohone 4s je me retrouve avec un iopod touch 4s hum hum


----------



## jfgpointbe (27 Novembre 2011)

Qu'est-ce que vous avez comme réseau 3G en France ??!!
Je suis de Namur en Belgique. J'ai passé 2 jours à Lille. Avec mon 4gs (Opérateur Proximus) j'ai en permanence presque full barres réseau en 3G en Belgique. J'arrive à Lille (ville 5x plus grande que la mienne)...toujours en 3G, à peine 1 ou 2 barres réseau et cela tout le séjour (sur Bouygues, en peu mieux sur SFR). Finalement j'ai désactivé les données réseaux et ça c'est ok. C'est à se demander si c'est bien l'iPhone qui déconne ou la qualité du réseau 3G ?


----------



## boubaraka (27 Novembre 2011)

Moi j'ai orange en 3g je capte maxi une barre en 3g


----------



## boubaraka (28 Novembre 2011)

a quant une maj qui corrige tous ces problèmes de reseaux et autre ca devient longggggggg


----------



## iPadOne (28 Novembre 2011)

Vu que ya aucune news sur la prochaine mise a jour ca va pas etre demain a mon avis


----------



## Icarus (28 Novembre 2011)

Je pensais ne plus avoir de problèmes mais finalement il m'arrive de ne rien entendre en appelant ou en décrochant. Les textos mettent toujours dix plombes à s'envoyer ou à arriver. J'ai droit à des pertes de réseau malgré les cinq barres 3G affichées...marre d'aller l'échanger, je vais attendre les MAJ.


----------



## boubaraka (28 Novembre 2011)

Pareil pour moi


----------



## gregrachou (28 Novembre 2011)

Résultat sondage 28/11 - 20h

Nous avons atteint les 500 votes et ... toujours autant de problème !!!







http://www.pixule.com/151501407126_...ne-4s-si-vous-ne-desactiver-pas-code-pin.html


----------



## boubaraka (28 Novembre 2011)

Pas mal moi ont ma appelé a 19h je viens seulement de recevoir un message comme quoi on a essayé de me joindre sans laisser de message et mon tel a meme pas sonné la personne et tombé direct sur mon repondeur ras le bol surtout si on attends un appel important ou si il ya une urgence


----------



## Icarus (28 Novembre 2011)

Espérons simplement que la prochaine mise-à-jour apportera les rectifications nécessaires et qu'elle arrivera rapidement.


----------



## lvinatier (28 Novembre 2011)

Les ptis loups, j'ai remarqué quand même que en prennant mon exemple, j'habite à Paray vieille poste à coté de Orly, et donc je n'ais plus de problèmes de coupure en communications pour le moment, j'ai toujours le 3G qui s'en va quand je téléphone de chez moi mais , en allant chercher mes clopes à pied au centre ville donc quand je sors de chez moi plus aucun problème et je me demandais si le Iphone 4s n'était pas sencible aux différentes ondes de la maison à savoir nous avons tous maintenant une polution infernale dans les maison, Wifi, Tnt, tel fixe sans fil, wifi des voisins, autres mobiles, wifi sur prise électrique etc..., bon je ne suis pas electronicien mais quand même...ça peut faire beaucoup interférence non ???


----------



## boubaraka (29 Novembre 2011)

lvinatier a dit:


> Les ptis loups, j'ai remarqué quand même que en prennant mon exemple, j'habite à Paray vieille poste à coté de Orly, et donc je n'ais plus de problèmes de coupure en communications pour le moment, j'ai toujours le 3G qui s'en va quand je téléphone de chez moi mais , en allant chercher mes clopes à pied au centre ville donc quand je sors de chez moi plus aucun problème et je me demandais si le Iphone 4s n'était pas sencible aux différentes ondes de la maison à savoir nous avons tous maintenant une polution infernale dans les maison, Wifi, Tnt, tel fixe sans fil, wifi des voisins, autres mobiles, wifi sur prise électrique etc..., bon je ne suis pas electronicien mais quand même...ça peut faire beaucoup interférence non ???


Moi aussi j'ai remarqué que chez moi avec le 4s je ne capte jamais alors que dehor ca va mieux mais c'est louche qu'avec le 4 no probléme chez moi 5/5


----------



## lvinatier (29 Novembre 2011)

Et bien oui et arrive tu as téléphoner sans problème autre que chez toi ?


----------



## boubaraka (29 Novembre 2011)

Ca depends parfois oui parfois non


----------



## boubaraka (29 Novembre 2011)

voila nouveau problème je capte a 3 barres de réseaux et quant j'appel mon interlocuteur ne m'entends pas du tout alors ca fait une conversation du genre allo!! allo!! allo!! allo!! allooooooooooooooooooo je vous laisses imaginer de plus on m'envoi des sms je les reçois tous d'un coups 1h plus tard les gens tombent constamment sur mon répondeur je deviens fou je ne sais plus quoi faire j'en suis a mon troisième 4s deuxième micro Sim et toujours les mêmes problèmes voir plus

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 14h20 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 14h00 ----------

et voila au tel avec apple parti pour un quatrième echange ras le bol

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 15h10 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 14h20 ----------

Et voila qu'ils ne peuvent pas prendre ma carte bancaire pour la caution car ils n'ont pas debloqué la premiere caution encore une semaine a attendre du coups pfffffff


----------



## lvinatier (29 Novembre 2011)

boubaraka a dit:


> voila nouveau problème je capte a 3 barres de réseaux et quant j'appel mon interlocuteur ne m'entends pas du tout alors ca fait une conversation du genre allo!! allo!! allo!! allo!! allooooooooooooooooooo je vous laisses imaginer de plus on m'envoi des sms je les reçois tous d'un coups 1h plus tard les gens tombent constamment sur mon répondeur je deviens fou je ne sais plus quoi faire j'en suis a mon troisième 4s deuxième micro Sim et toujours les mêmes problèmes voir plus
> 
> ---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 14h20 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 14h00 ----------
> 
> ...


 

Non mais 3 iphone 4s c'est pas possible que ce soit le téléphone !!! pour moi tu es dans un mauvais endroit et la réception n'est pas suffisante ou interférences de qque sortes que ce soit !!! as tu essayé un autre téléphone ???


----------



## boubaraka (29 Novembre 2011)

Oui j'ai le 4 en 16gb et il capte 5/5 partout c'est ca que je ne comprends pas


----------



## Ashram60 (29 Novembre 2011)

Salut à tous, j'ai lu attentivement les pages de ce topic et je souhaitais m'acheter un 4s, ancien possesseur d'iphone 4, mais ces problèmes sont totalement rédhibitoires pour moi, surtout que j'achète mes téléphones nus et que je veux un 64 Go, donc un iPod à 850 ça me ferait mal.

Ma question est donc: ou puis-je acheter un iPhone 4 ailleurs que sur le site d'Apple, car ils n'ont que des 16Go et j'aimerais au moins un 32.


----------



## boubaraka (29 Novembre 2011)

essaye d'acheter chez ton operateur en mobicarte ils les ont tous


----------



## Ashram60 (29 Novembre 2011)

boubaraka a dit:


> essaye d'acheter chez ton operateur en mobicarte ils les ont tous



Merci, mais l'idée de payer un téléphone plein pot bloqué m'intéresse moyen, surtout avec Free qui arrive. Je vais attendre sagement de voir si le problème se résoud avec la prochaine mise à jour. En attendant mon Galaxy Note me convient parfaitement.


----------



## boubaraka (29 Novembre 2011)

Oui ou je ne sais pas appel apple ils doivent pouvoir te commander le 4 en 32gn


----------



## lonliton69 (29 Novembre 2011)

Tente la bonne occasion... sur leboncoin ou autre...Tu en trouveras peut être un pas loin de chez toi et tu pourras ainsi aller le voir de toi même pour certifié l'état.. et ensuite si tu es conquis bas l'acheter. 

La Version 5.1béta 1 est disponible


----------



## stéphane83 (29 Novembre 2011)

Vous me faites halluciner!

Vous passez vos journées à tester vos iPhones et repérer leurs petits poils de Q qui dépassent?

(Humour...)


----------



## boubaraka (29 Novembre 2011)

stéphane83 a dit:


> Vous me faites halluciner!
> 
> Vous passez vos journées à tester vos iPhones et repérer leurs petits poils de Q qui dépassent?
> 
> (Humour...)


 
lol non t'inquiéte pas besoin de chercher bien loin c'est telement casse c.......! télement de problemes de reception de message de haut parleur pffffff


----------



## lonliton69 (29 Novembre 2011)

boubaraka a dit:


> lol non t'inquiéte pas besoin de chercher bien loin c'est telement casse c.......! télement de problemes de reception de message de haut parleur pffffff



Salut j'ai pus récupéré mon iPhone 4S aujourd'hui 16go Blanc, et personnelement depuis 19h30, j'ai eu aucun problème... batterie pour le moment niquel, aucun problème de réseau... Alors j'espère que ton problème va s'arranger... 

Sinon essayé la 5.1 béta 1 moi je vais l'installé dans la soirée.


----------



## boubaraka (29 Novembre 2011)

a bon c'est un neuf ou ils l'ont réparé??il commence par quoi ton numero de série?moi le deuxieme c'etait dng et celui ci c'est c39


----------



## lonliton69 (29 Novembre 2011)

boubaraka a dit:


> a bon c'est un neuf ou ils l'ont réparé??il commence par quoi ton numero de série?moi le deuxieme c'etait dng et celui ci c'est c39



C'est un neuf, mon numéro de serie commence par : DNQ...


----------



## boubaraka (30 Novembre 2011)

lonliton69 a dit:


> C'est un neuf, mon numéro de serie commence par : DNQ...


 
ok comme quoi le numero de serie n'a rien a avoir car car moi mon dng bugué encore plus que mon c39 bref sinon tu avais quoi exactement toi comme problèmes??


----------



## lonliton69 (30 Novembre 2011)

Je n'ai eu aucun problème c'est mon premier iPhone 4S


----------



## boubaraka (30 Novembre 2011)

Ok cool pourvu que ca dur lol


----------



## iPadOne (30 Novembre 2011)

cest pas les appareil cest un problème de soft et jai le même genre de soucis avec mon 4 sous iOs 5.0.1 et mon N9 marche nickel au même endroit.

pour faire simple le nouveau système dantenne du 4s est foireux en cas de faible maillages, la partie qui gère les antennes sur iOs5 a du mal a se reconnecter en cas de décrochage. moi si je coupe la 3G mon 4 ne perd pas le réseau si je louvre il la perd et mets un temps infini a se reconnecter. Comme pour moi sans 3G un mobile me sert a rien .. mon 4 me sert a écouter la radio.


----------



## boubaraka (30 Novembre 2011)

iPadOne a dit:


> cest pas les appareil cest un problème de soft et jai le même genre de soucis avec mon 4 sous iOs 5.0.1 et mon N9 marche nickel au même endroit.
> 
> pour faire simple le nouveau système dantenne du 4s est foireux en cas de faible maillages, la partie qui gère les antennes sur iOs5 a du mal a se reconnecter en cas de décrochage. moi si je coupe la 3G mon 4 ne perd pas le réseau si je louvre il la perd et mets un temps infini a se reconnecter. Comme pour moi sans 3G un mobile me sert a rien .. mon 4 me sert a écouter la radio.


Je suis en parti d'accord mais comment tu explique que certaine personne ont des problèmes de réseaux avec un 4s et certain en on plus quant il le change donc il doit bien avoir aussi un problème matériel car ils sont tous mini sous 5.0 ou 5.0.1 donc pourquoi certain on des problèmes et d'autres non si ce n'est pas aussi materiel!? Je pense que c'est matériel et logiciel aprés c'est mon point de vu


----------



## lonliton69 (30 Novembre 2011)

boubaraka a dit:


> Je suis en parti d'accord mais comment tu explique que certaine personne ont des problèmes de réseaux avec un 4s et certain en on plus quant il le change donc il doit bien avoir aussi un problème matériel car ils sont tous mini sous 5.0 ou 5.0.1 donc pourquoi certain on des problèmes et d'autres non si ce n'est pas aussi materiel!? Je pense que c'est matériel et logiciel aprés c'est mon point de vu



Peut être que tout simplement le software intégré est défaillant, il y avait eu un cas de deux possesseur d'iPhone 4S, l'un aucune soucis, et l'autre problème de batterie. 
Ils ont fait chacune une restauration avec l'ordinateur de l'autre et les problèmes on été inversé d'un iPhone à l'autre...

Je pense que le correctif de la 5.1 devrait porté ces fruits... Du moins je l'espère.


----------



## boubaraka (30 Novembre 2011)

lonliton69 a dit:


> Peut être que tout simplement le software intégré est défaillant, il y avait eu un cas de deux possesseur d'iPhone 4S, l'un aucune soucis, et l'autre problème de batterie.
> Ils ont fait chacune une restauration avec l'ordinateur de l'autre et les problèmes on été inversé d'un iPhone à l'autre...
> 
> Je pense que le correctif de la 5.1 devrait porté ces fruits... Du moins je l'espère.


 a bon!! oui j'éspere que ca ira mieu avec cette maj mais je ne rêve plus trop lol


----------



## Ictus (30 Novembre 2011)

Bonjour, Boubaraka,
Je voudrais te poser une question concernant les numéros de serie:
Peux-tu me dire ton impression en comparant l'écran d'un DNG ou DNQ avec celui de la série C38 ou C39. Personnellement j'ai pu constaté que les seconds avaient tous un écran plus terne, plus jaunâtre si on veux. Est-ce que je me trompe?
Quelqu'un d'autre a-t-il la réponse? (Désolé d'être un peu hors sujet)


----------



## boubaraka (30 Novembre 2011)

Salut oui je suis a 100% d'accord avec toi moi mon DNG etait assé beau l'écran unpeu bleu gris mais c'était trop beau par contre le C39 actuel que j'ai est vrément beaucoup plus MOCHE jaunatre.. Aprés je ne sais pas si ca a rapport avec le numero de série mais c'est ce que j'ai constaté..Pour info voici se que quelqu'un avait posté au début de se post  sur les numeros de serie: "C2" = "China"
"C3" = "China"
"DN" = "China, Chengdu-Foxconn"
"DM" = "China - Foxconn"


----------



## wip (1 Décembre 2011)

Voila, iPhone changé hier soir à l'AppleStore de Parly II (vu que celui de Velizy II n'a jamais daigné me rappeler... ).
L'iPhone fonctionne comme l'ancien, c'est à dire plutot bien mais... j'ai toujours le même problème de perte de connexion quand je suis sur un réseau Edge de qualité moyenne (3 barres). En tenant le téléphone par la partie inférieur gauche, je perd mes 3 barres et la connexion (il faut attendre un 10 aine de seconde avant de voir le réseau baisser).
Heureusement, depuis le temps, j'ai appris à tenir mon téléphone autrement et suis de moins en moins ennuyé par ce souci.
J'ai aussi remarqué que je perdait la 3G en communication  mais cela ne me gêne pas pour le moment. Cela doit être prévu car il y a un message quand on essaye de surfer pendant un appel.

Bref, je suis déçu qu'Apple n'est pas complètement résolu le problème de l'Antennegate alors qu'ils nous avaient promis le contraire .  Je suis par ailleurs tout de même très content de mon iPhone 4S qui reste une excellente machine... à défaut d'être un excellent téléphone


----------



## boubaraka (1 Décembre 2011)

je me demande quand même se qu'ils ont ces foutus iphone 4s grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## iPadOne (1 Décembre 2011)

wip a dit:


> iPhone 4S qui reste une excellente machine... à défaut d'être un excellent téléphone



seulement on lui demande aussi accessoirement de passer et recevoir des appels , regarde après 4 ans diphone je suis passé chez les voisins certes y a moins dappli disponible mais le téléphone est génial et globalement jen suis satisfait, mais jadmet que jaimerai bien revenir sous iOs ake jy suis très habitué mais si ça continue je vais mhabituer a Meego et y rester on veux tous un téléphone qui marche bien en 1er et après plein dautres choses en fonction de nos besoins nest-ce pas ??


----------



## lonliton69 (1 Décembre 2011)

wip a dit:


> Voila, iPhone changé hier soir à l'AppleStore de Parly II (vu que celui de Velizy II n'a jamais daigné me rappeler... ).
> L'iPhone fonctionne comme l'ancien, c'est à dire plutot bien mais... j'ai toujours le même problème de perte de connexion quand je suis sur un réseau Edge de qualité moyenne (3 barres). En tenant le téléphone par la partie inférieur gauche, je perd mes 3 barres et la connexion (il faut attendre un 10 aine de seconde avant de voir le réseau baisser).
> Heureusement, depuis le temps, j'ai appris à tenir mon téléphone autrement et suis de moins en moins ennuyé par ce souci.
> J'ai aussi remarqué que je perdait la 3G en communication  mais cela ne me gêne pas pour le moment. Cela doit être prévu car il y a un message quand on essaye de surfer pendant un appel.
> ...



Je n'ai pour ma part aucun problème de réseau... :/ Que le logo 3G s'enlève c'est normal lors d'un appel, on ne peut par exemple pas surfer sur le net... car l'iPhone 4S ne supporte pas las 4G qui elle permettrait de faire les deux...


----------



## wip (1 Décembre 2011)

Lonliton-->  Comme je t'ai dit, le coup de la 3G qui se barre pendant une conversation, ca ne m'ennuie pas (mais j'ai lu que certains sur ce topic étaient ennuyés).

IpadOne--> Qu'est ce qu'on demande en premier à son iPhone ? Bonne question 

Je pense que la réponse va être déférente pour chacun.

Pour ma part, je cherche dans mon Iphone un iPod de grande capacité avec une interface agréable.
Ensuite, j'aime le système de MAJ du système, des playlists, des photos, du carnet d'adresse etc.
J'aime l'AppStore et la qualité de certaines applications que j'y trouve.
Ensuite, j'aime l'iPhone pour son interface, son Design, et la facilité à trouver des accessoirs pour lui.
Ensuite oui, c'est vrai, j'aurais besoin qu'il soit meilleur pour téléphoner, surtout au niveau reception, mais comme je m'en rend compte en faisiant cette liste, c'est pas le plus important pour moi.
Enfin, pas facile de juger de sa réelle qualité de réception. J'ai l'impression qu'en France la qualité du réseau est très inégale entre Paris et le reste. La loie du plus grand nombre...


----------



## boubaraka (1 Décembre 2011)

Moi aussi si ca continu je vais aller voir la concurrence comme ipadone car y'en a marre


----------



## iPadOne (1 Décembre 2011)

wip a dit:


> Lonliton-->  Comme je t'ai dit, le coup de la 3G qui se barre pendant une conversation, ca ne m'ennuie pas (mais j'ai lu que certains sur ce topic étaient ennuyés).
> 
> IpadOne--> Qu'est ce qu'on demande en premier à son iPhone ? Bonne question
> 
> ...


 excellent resumé des besoins jaime liphone pour quasi les mêmes raisons que toi sauf pour les gadgets qui vont avec,  je les fabriques donc si y a pas je men fait faire, par contre jai besoin dune machine qui fonctionne bien au niveau téléphone et syncro des infos inside je suis en permanence par mont et par vaux mon tel est mon seul outils pour être en contacts avec mon staff et mes clients, souvent je part (je pense partir) pour la journée et je reste deux voire 3 jours donc mon tel et mon ordi (ou tablette) doivent être des vrais outils complet et joignable a 100% tout le temps cest vital pour moi. 

mais cest clair que cest pas le besoin pour tous le monde, en 4 ans jai pas vraiment eu a me plaindre des iPhones mais en 5.XX cest la mierda jai donc pris celui qui me paraissait le mieux a coté: Nokia N9, (jai testé tout les derniers sous Droid et cest la vraie cata BB jaime pas du tout) jen suit content mais comme je lai dit on shabitue vite a une machine et changer cest pas tjrs simple 

voili voilou

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 00h05 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 00h04 ----------




boubaraka a dit:


> Moi aussi si ca continu je vais aller voir la concurrence comme ipadone car y'en a marre



je te comprend sincèrement


----------



## lonliton69 (1 Décembre 2011)

wip a dit:


> Lonliton-->  Comme je t'ai dit, le coup de la 3G qui se barre pendant une conversation, ca ne m'ennuie pas (mais j'ai lu que certains sur ce topic étaient ennuyés).
> 
> IpadOne--> Qu'est ce qu'on demande en premier à son iPhone ? Bonne question
> 
> ...



POur ce qui est du réseau je suis d'accord, lorsque je suis en ville ( pour les études donc Lyon) je suis h24 a fond de réseau, mais quand je rentre dans ma paisible campagne le week end ça fait mal ^^


----------



## boubaraka (1 Décembre 2011)

lonliton69 a dit:


> POur ce qui est du réseau je suis d'accord, lorsque je suis en ville ( pour les études donc Lyon) je suis h24 a fond de réseau, mais quand je rentre dans ma paisible campagne le week end ça fait mal ^^


 moi pareil chez moi que des problemes de reseaux avec le 4s (avec le 4 no problémo) et dehors ca va unpeu mieu mais pas le top quand même souvent des coupures de reseaux et la nouveauté sur l'iphone la ca fait des coupures quant je téléphone comme si je passai sous un pont et ca résonne


----------



## lonliton69 (1 Décembre 2011)

boubaraka a dit:


> moi pareil chez moi que des problemes de reseaux avec le 4s (avec le 4 no problémo) et dehors ca va unpeu mieu mais pas le top quand même souvent des coupures de reseaux et la nouveauté sur l'iphone la ca fait des coupures quant je téléphone comme si je passai sous un pont et ca résonne



Ah oui... la c'est vraiment pas cool, tu veux essayé la 5.1 béta 1 voir si sa résout tes problèmes...( Mais impossibilité de revenir en arrière ensuite..) si des gens sont intéressé Mp moi


----------



## boubaraka (1 Décembre 2011)

lonliton69 a dit:


> Ah oui... la c'est vraiment pas cool, tu veux essayé la 5.1 béta 1 voir si sa résout tes problèmes...( Mais impossibilité de revenir en arrière ensuite..) si des gens sont intéressé Mp moi


Merci c'est sympa mais j'ai déjà télement de problémes que j'ai peur d'installer une béta déjà avec les versions finale ca bug alors la béta je préfére pas tenter le diable et attendre la version finale mais merci quand même


----------



## lonliton69 (1 Décembre 2011)

boubaraka a dit:


> Merci c'est sympa mais j'ai déjà télement de problémes que j'ai peur d'installer une béta déjà avec les versions finale ca bug alors la béta je préfére pas tenter le diable et attendre la version finale mais merci quand même



Ouai, enfin pour être honnête sa reste Ios 5 avec très peu de changement , mais n'empeche c'est vraiment bizarre ton problème car moi j'ai essayé de le tenir à pleine main sur l'antenne du bas.. et au maximun je perds 1 barre.. mais je n'ai jamais de réseau indisponible... parfois lorsque je sors du monde avion( et retour brusque au monde normal ) il met 5 mins à retrouver le reseau mais sinon  ça va ...
Et niveau écran ça va car quand je mets mon Iphone 4 a coté  les deux sur safari c'est fou, mon iPhone 4 va plus tendre vers le bleu... et le 4S un petit peu plus vers le jaune.. mais sans que sa soit choquant...


----------



## boubaraka (1 Décembre 2011)

lonliton69 a dit:


> Ouai, enfin pour être honnête sa reste Ios 5 avec très peu de changement , mais n'empeche c'est vraiment bizarre ton problème car moi j'ai essayé de le tenir à pleine main sur l'antenne du bas.. et au maximun je perds 1 barre.. mais je n'ai jamais de réseau indisponible... parfois lorsque je sors du monde avion( et retour brusque au monde normal ) il met 5 mins à retrouver le reseau mais sinon ça va ...
> Et niveau écran ça va car quand je mets mon Iphone 4 a coté les deux sur safari c'est fou, mon iPhone 4 va plus tendre vers le bleu... et le 4S un petit peu plus vers le jaune.. mais sans que sa soit choquant...


 moi pareil pour l'écran du 4 et du 4s moi en faite soit j'ais du réseau une ou deux barres mais je ne recois pas les messages je les recois 1h aprés tous d'un coups quand on m'appel on tombe sur mon répondeur et moi quant je veux envoyer un message ca ne s'envoit pas et met un point d'exclamation rouge et le pire de tous c'est que je croi qu'il fonctionne car j'ais du réseau mais en faite non ou alors des fois j'ai du reseau aussi et j'ai un message d'erreur qui dit connexion interrompue votre reseau cellulaire sélectionné n'est plus disponible vous pouvez choisir un autre réseau dans les reglages..sans parler des coupures quant je suis en communication..


----------



## boubaraka (2 Décembre 2011)

voila le message que j'ai au moin 50 fois par jour avec ou sans reseau


----------



## lonliton69 (2 Décembre 2011)

boubaraka a dit:


> voila le message que j'ai au moin 50 fois par jour avec ou sans reseau



Ah je suis d'accord avec toi je serai fou ...


----------



## iPadOne (2 Décembre 2011)

boubaraka a dit:


> voila le message que j'ai au moin 50 fois par jour avec ou sans reseau



je crois que tu sait ce quil te reste a faire .. enfin ce que moi je ferais, mais bon y a peu-etre aussi la question financière , si tu va chez les voisins évite HTC , ma chtite femme de rage a force dêtre coupé avec son Sentation XE (a peine 2 semaines)a sortie sa carte et fait voler son tel du 17 eme étage heureusement on paye pas les HTC , du coup elle a repris son 3Gs et elle est aux anges  

Spam-Sung je peux rien dire sauf quun copain qui a un S2 se plaint de la batterie.


----------



## boubaraka (2 Décembre 2011)

iPadOne a dit:


> je crois que tu sait ce qu&#8217;il te reste a faire &#8230;.. enfin ce que moi je ferais, mais bon y a peu-etre aussi la question financière , si tu va chez les voisins évite HTC , ma chtite femme de rage a force d&#8217;être coupé avec son Sentation XE (a peine 2 semaines)a sortie sa carte et fait voler son tel du 17 eme étage heureusement on paye pas les HTC , du coup elle a repris son 3Gs et elle est aux anges &#8230;
> 
> Spam-Sung je peux rien dire sauf qu&#8217;un copain qui a un S2 se plaint de la batterie.


ok toi qui a l'aire de bien connaitre tu me conseil quoi??


----------



## iPadOne (2 Décembre 2011)

boubaraka a dit:


> ok toi qui a l'aire de bien connaitre et tu me conseil quoi??


 écoute cest mon métier (la téléphonie mobile), comme je lai dit je me suis pris un N9 mais il correspond a mes besoins , après y a les questions de gout qui entre en jeux Spam_Sung je suis pas trop pour et je connais mal  les BlackBerry sont en général pas mal , HTC ils ont tous des soucis terrible soucis dantennagate  les nokia sous Window ont pas mal de bon commentaires partout  


LG et consort si ils se vendent mal cest pas pour rien

voili voilou ce que je peux te dire


----------



## boubaraka (2 Décembre 2011)

iPadOne a dit:


> écoute cest mon métier (la téléphonie mobile), comme je lai dit je me suis pris un N9 mais il correspond a mes besoins , après y a les questions de gout qui entre en jeux Spam_Sung je suis pas trop pour et je connais mal  les BlackBerry sont en général pas mal , HTC ils ont tous des soucis terrible soucis dantennagate  les nokia sous Window ont pas mal de bon commentaires partout
> 
> 
> LG et consort si ils se vendent mal cest pas pour rien
> ...


 ok ok c'est vrai que le n9 a l'aire pas mal mais j'ais était decu de nokia quant j'avai acheté le nokia n900 et puis quant on a gouté a l'iphone c'est dur de s'en défaire je l'aime bine mon 4s malgré ces problèmes j'éspere qu'une maj va vite venir corriger tous ca j'ai toujours espoir


----------



## iPadOne (3 Décembre 2011)

boubaraka a dit:


> ok ok c'est vrai que le n9 a l'aire pas mal mais j'ais était decu de nokia quant j'avai acheté le nokia n900 et puis quant on a gouté a l'iphone c'est dur de s'en défaire je l'aime bine mon 4s malgré ces problèmes j'éspere qu'une maj va vite venir corriger tous ca j'ai toujours espoir




je connais pas le N900 , par contre javais acheté un N95 je lai gardé a peine une semaine une véritable horreur, alors que jétait ravi de mon e71 , je suis assez pénible avec mes mobiles dans le sens ou cest un vrai outil de travail pour moi, si il marche mal ou me donne des soucis y fini vite dans un tiroir ou les mains dun de mes staffs, mais ça reste une question de besoin et de gout aussi.


----------



## seianec (3 Décembre 2011)

Personnellement aucun soucis pour ma part, pas de perte de réseau ni rien d'autre de bizarre sur un 4s noir 16go chez orange


----------



## boubaraka (3 Décembre 2011)

Ta bien de la chance lol


----------



## iphoneaccessoire (4 Décembre 2011)

Arfff.
De toute façon à chaque sortie d'un iPhone on a le droit à 1 tonne de poste de ce genre sur les forums.
On dirait qu'il n'y a que moi qui n'ai jamais de problème en achetant au moins quatre téléphones parents pour ma société.
Je blague C'est la faute à pas de chance


----------



## iPadOne (4 Décembre 2011)

iphoneaccessoire a dit:


> Arfff.
> De toute façon à chaque sortie d'un iPhone on a le droit à 1 tonne de poste de ce genre sur les forums.
> On dirait qu'il n'y a que moi qui n'ai jamais de problème en achetant au moins quatre téléphones parents pour ma société.
> Je blague C'est la faute à pas de chance




jaurai dit la meme chose que toi y a pas deux mois . mais now jai aussi droit a une tonne de blem , du coup je suis allé chez les voisins cest pas mal mais lenvironnement global est quand même loin de chez Apple. Attendons la prochaine mise a jour


----------



## boubaraka (4 Décembre 2011)

Oui attendons une maj mais s'il vous plaît  viteeeeeee aplle


----------



## crazyslapboten (4 Décembre 2011)

Je viens de "changer de mobile".
*Orange>Passage du 3G au 4S blanc 16Go>Même forfait - même numéro.*

Je rencontre également le pb qui à l'air récurent parmi vous!! 
réseau indisponible mais aucun pb pour aller sur le net.
J'appelle dès demain orange qui ont peut être oublié d'activer ma sim?
(heureusement que j'ai gardé mon 3G qui n'est pas désactivé(?))


----------



## boubaraka (4 Décembre 2011)

crazyslapboten a dit:


> Je viens de "changer de mobile".
> *Orange>Passage du 3G au 4S blanc 16Go>Même forfait - même numéro.*
> 
> Je rencontre également le pb qui à l'air récurent parmi vous!!
> ...


Salut c'est apple qu'il faut appeler directement pour le sav et non orange


----------



## seianec (4 Décembre 2011)

Par contre le problème que j'ai c'est que de temps en temps Siri se met en caraffe, "veuillez m'excuser pour le délai" puis erreur requete trop lente, alors que la navigation web marche bien à coté... Problème de serveur chez Apple?


----------



## crazyslapboten (4 Décembre 2011)

boubaraka a dit:


> Salut c'est apple qu'il faut appeler directement pour le sav et non orange



Ok merci pour l'info...
Je me demande simplement : pourquoi mon ancienne sim(même numéro - même opérateur) est restée active... 
>en même temps, heureusement pour moi.


----------



## boubaraka (4 Décembre 2011)

crazyslapboten a dit:


> Ok merci pour l'info...
> Je me demande simplement : pourquoi mon ancienne sim(même numéro - même opérateur) est restée active...
> >en même temps, heureusement pour moi.


Oui en effet c'est bizzard


----------



## iphoneaccessoire (4 Décembre 2011)

@ipadone
Tu es allé chez les voisins, c'est-à-dire chez qui?? , Samsung Galaxy s2 ?


----------



## iPadOne (4 Décembre 2011)

iphoneaccessoire a dit:


> @ipadone
> Tu es allé chez les voisins, c'est-à-dire chez qui?? , Samsung Galaxy s2 ?



Nan Nokia et son N9 super machine seul defaut pas de soft synchro sur mac


----------



## lvinatier (4 Décembre 2011)

iPadOne a dit:


> Nan Nokia et son N9 super machine seul defaut pas de soft synchro sur mac


 

Mais tu boss pour Nokia ou quoi ?? tu es toujours en train de nous parler de ce mobile mais quand on est Iphone, on nest pas Nokia !!!!


----------



## seianec (4 Décembre 2011)

Ya pas que les iPhone dans la vie, ya de très bons mobiles autour! Je parle en connaissance de cause pour avoir toujours sous la main un LG O2X et connaitre des possesseurs de Lumia 800... Apple devrait craindre un peu plus que ça la concurrence


----------



## lvinatier (5 Décembre 2011)

seianec a dit:


> Ya pas que les iPhone dans la vie, ya de très bons mobiles autour! Je parle en connaissance de cause pour avoir toujours sous la main un LG O2X et connaitre des possesseurs de Lumia 800... Apple devrait craindre un peu plus que ça la concurrence


 

Apple n'a rien à craindre, et ceux qui n'aiment pas Apple et bien n'ont rien à faire sur ce forum qui est pour les utilisateurs de Iphone, si vous préférés les autres marques c'est bien il en faut pour tout le monde mais si vous êtes content des autres alors que venez-vous faire ici ??? A bon entendeur....


----------



## iPadOne (5 Décembre 2011)

lvinatier a dit:


> Apple n'a rien à craindre, et ceux qui n'aiment pas Apple et bien n'ont rien à faire sur ce forum qui est pour les utilisateurs de Iphone, si vous préférés les autres marques c'est bien il en faut pour tout le monde mais si vous êtes content des autres alors que venez-vous faire ici ??? A bon entendeur....



Mais t a dit que j aimais pas Apple ?? j&#8217;ai acheté surement plus de iPhone que ce que tu en aura dans toute ta vie, t' a fumé quoi comme herbe ???

c&#8217;est a cause d&#8217;imbécile comme toi, que les gens qui aiment Apple son mal vu. A l&#8217;inverse de toi mon iPhone me sert pour travailler pas pour frimer en bas de ton HLM. Et comme en ce moment il marche je suis passé chez les voisins et j&#8217;en suis content.


A l inverse de toi je viens pour aider (quand je peux) si t'es pas content qu'on parle des voisins tu sait ou se trouve la porte.

PS: Attend toi a ta prochaine question a ce que je remette gentiment dans les dents ta phrase. 

PPS: y a vraiment des baffes qui se perdent


----------



## Macbidulle (5 Décembre 2011)

Salut,

J'avais le même problème, il suffit de changer sa carte micro sim, il faut qu'elle soit bien coupé ou d'origine micro-sim.

Sans oublier un point bien important, il existe divers micro-sim  renseignez vous directement en personne chez votre opérateur, il me  semble je ne suis pas sur c'est la micro sim la plus large qui  fonctionne.

d'après ce que j'ai vu il existe des micros sims petites plus longues plus larges avec des numèros 13 ou 15 ou 17...

Il suffit d'acheter 2 ou 3 cartes prépayés micro sims toutes différentes les uns des autres et vous trouverez sûrement la bonne.

Exemple : 

http://www.gizmodo.fr/wp-content/upl...500x_mcsim.jpg

C'est celle en rouge découpé qui a fonctionné pour moi !

SANS OUBLIER QU'IL FAUT QU'ELLE SOIT 3G 

Je n'ai pas désactiver mon code Pin ni l'astuce du mode avion...


Bonne chance.


----------



## lvinatier (5 Décembre 2011)

iPadOne a dit:


> Mais t a dit que j aimais pas Apple ?? jai acheté surement plus de iPhone que ce que tu en aura dans toute ta vie, t' a fumé quoi comme herbe ???
> 
> cest a cause dimbécile comme toi, que les gens qui aiment Apple son mal vu. A linverse de toi mon iPhone me sert pour travailler pas pour frimer en bas de ton HLM. Et comme en ce moment il marche je suis passé chez les voisins et jen suis content.
> 
> ...


 
Je ne sais pas qui est "l'imbécile" comme tu dis, mais déjà je ne sors pas d'une cité kiki et je fais moins de fautes d'orthographe que toi... 
Tout ça pour te dire que si tu étais un minimum intelligent tu aurais compris que nous sommes sur un forum Apple et pas Nokia ou autre !! Alors utilise ton N bidule et autre merde que tu veux nous on s'en fout complètement !!! MDR !! 
:rateau:


----------



## kirian (5 Décembre 2011)

Bonjour à tous,

La question à laquelle personne ne répond, c'est est ce que la 5.1 règle ce problème.
Je suis à deux doigt de changer de téléphone. Je n'en peux plus.
J'ai déjà restauré une fois, je suis en train de refaire une restauration.
D'ailleurs je tiens à préciser que quand j'ai restauré la première fois, les premiers jours le problème semble avoir disparu. Mais ensuite il est revenu.

Merci pour vos réponses.


----------



## boubaraka (5 Décembre 2011)

kirian a dit:


> Bonjour à tous,
> 
> La question à laquelle personne ne répond, c'est est ce que la 5.1 règle ce problème.
> Je suis à deux doigt de changer de téléphone. Je n'en peux plus.
> ...


Salut moi même aprés plusieur restauration toujours même problème et aparament la maj 5.1 ne change rien a ce niveau d'aprés les grns qu'ils ont instalés en béta


----------



## iPadOne (5 Décembre 2011)

lvinatier a dit:


> Je ne sais pas qui est "l'imbécile" comme tu dis, mais déjà je ne sors pas d'une cité kiki et je fais moins de fautes d'orthographe que toi...
> Tout ça pour te dire que si tu étais un minimum intelligent tu aurais compris que nous sommes sur un forum Apple et pas Nokia ou autre !! Alors utilise ton N bidule et autre merde que tu veux nous on s'en fout complètement !!! MDR !!
> :rateau:



Hé le kéké du quartier avec ou sans fautes si tu pouvais imaginer a quel point tu est ridicule tu tabstiendrais de la ramener. Je ne vais pas mabaisser a texpliquer certaines choses ça depasse to QI de limace. 

reste a ta place et regarde en direction de la porte ça nous fera des vacances

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 19h00 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 18h55 ----------




kirian a dit:


> Bonjour à tous,
> 
> La question à laquelle personne ne répond, c'est est ce que la 5.1 règle ce problème.
> Je suis à deux doigt de changer de téléphone. Je n'en peux plus.
> ...



Salut, la 5.1 ne règle quasiment rien pour linstant cest assez lourd on le sait tous mais soit tu prend un autre appareil en attendant soit tu prend ton mal en patience râler , hurler ny fera rien, mieux vaut le prendre du coté Zen plutôt que de se pourrir la vie a râler après son précieux, mieux vaut prendre ça comme une femme qui a ses ragnagna pendant 10 jours tu la touche pas et quand tu ten approche elle te pose que des soucis ..

enfin ce nest que mon avis

voili voilou


----------



## lvinatier (5 Décembre 2011)

kirian a dit:


> Bonjour à tous,
> 
> La question à laquelle personne ne répond, c'est est ce que la 5.1 règle ce problème.
> Je suis à deux doigt de changer de téléphone. Je n'en peux plus.
> ...


 
Non ne change pas de tel ne fais pas comme un certain internaute qui achette des dixaines d'Iphones ( pour tapisser son salon) et qui utilise des N9 ou autres, ne t'inquiète pas une solution va arriver par Apple.


----------



## kirian (5 Décembre 2011)

Mais comment on fait pour travailler sereinement ?
Mon précieux est un véritable instrument de travail et sortie de boite avec 5.0 je n'avais pas ces problèmes ? Les soucis sont apparus avec la 5.0.1 !!!

Est ce qu'un iphone 4 en iOS 5.0.1 a les même soucis ?

Merci à tous.


----------



## boubaraka (5 Décembre 2011)

Non moi avec mon 4 zero soucis


----------



## iPadOne (5 Décembre 2011)

kirian a dit:


> Mais comment on fait pour travailler sereinement ?
> Mon précieux est un véritable instrument de travail et sortie de boite avec 5.0 je n'avais pas ces problèmes ? Les soucis sont apparus avec la 5.0.1 !!!
> 
> Est ce qu'un iphone 4 en iOS 5.0.1 a les même soucis ?
> ...



ben moi quand jétait en 4.XXX aucun soucis sur mon 4 cest la MAJ en 5.0 qui ma poussé après 4 ans diphone a aller (temporairement jespère) chez les voisins jai fait lupdate en 5.0.1 la batterie va mieux mais les lags sont encore la linstabilité réseau aussi bref travailler avec cest juste impossible (pour moi) , donc en attendant je roule pour les voisin et je suis satisfait, mais javoue que mon 4 me manque un peu quand même par moment mais si ça traine il risque de plus me manquer.


----------



## boubaraka (5 Décembre 2011)

Salut ipadone je voulai juste te dire que le n9 est pas cometcialisé en france et que d'aprés les tests que j'ai  regardé sur le net il a pas trop de bonne critiques


----------



## iPadOne (6 Décembre 2011)

boubaraka a dit:


> Salut ipadone je voulai juste te dire que le n9 est pas cometcialisé en france et que d'aprés les tests que j'ai  regardé sur le net il a pas trop de bonne critiques




Salut toi, ben moi comme je lai dit jen suis satisfait seul truc qui me plait pas cest quil y a pas de soft des syncro des contacts tu doit passer via GG mais jai trouvé une astuce pour justement ne passer via GG  

voili voilou


----------



## boubaraka (6 Décembre 2011)

Ok ok


----------



## pgo (6 Décembre 2011)

Bonjour à tous,

je viens de parcourir ce post et ça donne pas envie de changer d'iphone. 
Mon 3GS fatigue, je pensais changer contre un 4S cette semaine, et en gros si je comprends bien c'est la loterie !!!
1 chance sur 2 d'en avoir un qui marche !
Que faire ??


----------



## boubaraka (6 Décembre 2011)

pgo a dit:


> Bonjour à tous,
> 
> je viens de parcourir ce post et ça donne pas envie de changer d'iphone.
> Mon 3GS fatigue, je pensais changer contre un 4S cette semaine, et en gros si je comprends bien c'est la loterie !!!
> ...


Salut je dirais même une chance sur plus de 3 j'en suis a mon 3 4s et toujours les mêmes problèmes moi je te conseil soit de patienter en attendant une éventuelle mise a jour qui corrige le problème dans ce cas ca peut être dans 2 jours comme dans 2 ans ou alors de prendre l'iphone 4 qui est super et qui pour MOI a zéro soucis voila


----------



## pgo (6 Décembre 2011)

Merci du conseil que je vais prendre.
Ce qui est inquiétant c'est que ce dysfonctionnement est constaté par des centaines voir milliers d'utilisateurs en en croire tous les forums sur ce sujet !!

Pourquoi aucun article ne met en avant ce problème notamment sur MacGé ??? de la part d'Apple ça se comprend, mais les autres ??

Et à en croire aussi les posts, bon nombre de personnes retourne leur iphone ou l'échange, et là non plus pas d'alerte sur le taux de retour de la part des opérateurs.

bref, pas de 4S pour moi.
A+


----------



## boubaraka (6 Décembre 2011)

pgo a dit:


> Merci du conseil que je vais prendre.
> Ce qui est inquiétant c'est que ce dysfonctionnement est constaté par des centaines voir milliers d'utilisateurs en en croire tous les forums sur ce sujet !!
> 
> Pourquoi aucun article ne met en avant ce problème notamment sur MacGé ??? de la part d'Apple ça se comprend, mais les autres ??
> ...


 oui pas normal que apple ne fasse rien pour moi premiere et derniere fois que j'achéte un iphone le jour de la sortie j'ai mis 500 pour un "téléphone" qui a dus mal a téléphoné donc voila


----------



## stéphane83 (6 Décembre 2011)

RDV demain à l'Apple Store de Bordeaux pour échange...


----------



## boubaraka (6 Décembre 2011)

stéphane83 a dit:


> RDV demain à l'Apple Store de Bordeaux pour échange...


Ok tiens nous au courant voir si tes problèmes sont résolus


----------



## stéphane83 (6 Décembre 2011)

En fait, c'est mon deuxième iPhone 4S.

Chez moi, j'ai perdu en intensité réseau par rapport au 4.

En fait, c'est bizarre, car avant je captais jamais la 3G de chez moi.
Avec le 4S, je suis en 3G par intermittences et le réseau est très variable : 
La 3G passe de suite en 2 barres Edge, et parfois plus rien, bref...
De plus , l'envoi de sms me modifie le réseau.
Apple, après m'avoir demandé de faire une restauration, a convenu d'un remplacement demain à l'Apple Store de Bordeaux.


----------



## fredh30 (7 Décembre 2011)

moi je viens d acheter un 4 s  opérateur bouygues et bien sur j' ai vendu mon htc androïde 
depuis 1 mois j ai déjà changer d appareil 1 fois ça fonctionne pas !!!!!
il bug tous le temps  perd le réseaux j 'appel pas de sons je met les écouteurs il passe en o parleur   
j  apple le service client apple on me fais rebooter sans les applications pas mieux premier appel ça fonctionne toujours 
pour info j ai deja été changer de carte sim deux fois 

j ai juste un truc a dire MERCI DE VENDRE DES PRODUITS QUI FONCTIONNE PAS ,,,,, 
dernière solution un nouveau échange express 29 euro ???

en gros je pète les plombs


----------



## yohko kurama (7 Décembre 2011)

Alors comme beaucoup depuis la dernière maj d'IOS, je souffre avec un réseau merdique. 

J'ai de coupures en appels. Genre je parle , d'un coup je n'entends plus rien, je regarde mon tel, mes barres de 3G sont à 3 ou 4 par exemple, l'appel coupe, mon j'ai toujours du réseau soit disant puis 2 à 3 secondes après je passe en recherche réseau...

Bref je passe en mode avion et en ressort et ça remarche (j'ai du rebooter le tel 3 fois cela dit).

Je tiens à précisé qu'en coupant la 3G, le problème persiste.

Ce souci est aléatoire car il ne se produit pas à chaque appel, mais bien entendu plus la conversation dure, plus vous avez des chances d'y être confronté.

Après le problème est le même pour les sms, mms. ils ne peuvent partir et c'est super chiant.

Bref c'est d'une connerie sans nom. 

Avoir un 4S qui ne permet pas d'appeler dans de bonnes conditions, d'aller sur le net aussi du coup, d'envoyer des sms/mms c'est du n'importe quoi. Tout fonctionnait bien au départ pourtant.


----------



## wip (7 Décembre 2011)

yohko kurama a dit:


> Je tiens à précisé qu'en coupant la 3G, le problème persiste.


 Tu fais comment pour couper la 3G ? :mouais:


----------



## boubaraka (7 Décembre 2011)

wip a dit:


> Tu fais comment pour couper la 3G ? :mouais:


Tu ne peux plus desactiver uniquement la 3g sur le 4s comme sur le 4 malheureusement par conte tu peux desactiver les données celulaire mais sa desactive tous 3g edge donc tu ne peux plus envoyer ni recevoir mail mms internet.. Pour desactiver les données cellulaires tu va dans reglages puis general puis réseau et tu desactives les données cellulaire voila


----------



## stéphane83 (7 Décembre 2011)

Voilà, échange effectué.
Pour l'instant je n'ai pas assez de recul pour comparer.
D'après le conseiller Apple, cela proviendrait en grande partie d'appareils utilisant le réseau Bouygues.

Donc, si le problème persiste, je dois m'orienter vers mon opérateur pour réglages ou changement de carte micro sim.


----------



## boubaraka (7 Décembre 2011)

stéphane83 a dit:


> Voilà, échange effectué.
> Pour l'instant je n'ai pas assez de recul pour comparer.
> D'après le conseiller Apple, cela proviendrait en grande partie d'appareils utilisant le réseau Bouygues.
> 
> Donc, si le problème persiste, je dois m'orienter vers mon opérateur pour réglages ou changement de carte micro sim.


Je suis sur orange et j'ai des problemes de reseaux c'est mon troisieme 4 s et rien ne change j'ai donc demandé a orange une nouvelle micro sim rien a changer puis une seconde micro sim rien a changer non plus j'ai ensuite demandé a orange une mise a jour reseaux et toujours pareil donc voila


----------



## yohko kurama (7 Décembre 2011)

Oui c'est exactement ça je coupe les données pour ne plus avoir de 3G mais le problème persiste. 

C'est quand même aberrant. 

Par contre on peut aller en AppStore pour se le faire changer en évoquent ce souci ?


----------



## stéphane83 (7 Décembre 2011)

boubaraka a dit:


> Je suis sur orange et j'ai des problemes de reseaux c'est mon troisieme 4 s et rien ne change j'ai donc demandé a orange une nouvelle micro sim rien a changer puis une seconde micro sim rien a changer non plus j'ai ensuite demandé a orange une mise a jour reseaux et toujours pareil donc voila



Oui, donc attendons peut être une mise à jour iOS...:sleep:


----------



## lvinatier (7 Décembre 2011)

Je pense que nous devons attendre tous une mise à jour de l'Ios 5.01 car vu qu'il y en à qui ont changés leur Iphone et que le problème persiste...


----------



## boubaraka (7 Décembre 2011)

Oui mais quelques un ont changé d'iphone et problèmes resolu même si ce n'est malheureusment pas mon cas mais bon


----------



## stéphane83 (8 Décembre 2011)

yohko kurama a dit:


> Oui c'est exactement ça je coupe les données pour ne plus avoir de 3G mais le problème persiste.
> 
> C'est quand même aberrant.
> 
> Par contre on peut aller en AppStore pour se le faire changer en évoquent ce souci ?



Oui, mais appelle avant l'assistance téléphonique pour programmer un rdv dans l'apple store.


----------



## wip (8 Décembre 2011)

lvinatier a dit:


> Je pense que nous devons attendre tous une mise à jour de l'Ios 5.01 car vu qu'il y en à qui ont changés leur Iphone et que le problème persiste...


[Mode mauvaise langue on] La MAJ est déjà prévue. Elle s'appelle iPhone 5. Il faut tout racheter :rateau: [/Mode mauvaise langue off (enfin p'tête pas tant que ça :rose]


----------



## pgo (8 Décembre 2011)

Donc problème si on passe en ios 5.01 pas si on rest en 5 ???


----------



## boubaraka (8 Décembre 2011)

pgo a dit:


> Donc problème si on passe en ios 5.01 pas si on rest en 5 ???


 non pour ma part  en 5.0 ou 5.0.1 c'est pareil toujours les memes problemes


----------



## iPadOne (8 Décembre 2011)

wip a dit:


> [Mode mauvaise langue on] La MAJ est déjà prévue. Elle s'appelle iPhone 5. Il faut tout racheter :rateau: [/Mode mauvaise langue off (enfin p'tête pas tant que ça :rose]



Pas si mauvaise langue ça finalement

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 22h57 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 22h55 ----------




lvinatier a dit:


> Je pense que nous devons attendre tous une mise à jour de l'Ios 5.01 car vu qu'il y en à qui ont changés leur Iphone et que le problème persiste...



Pense pas trop ca risque de te faire mal a la tete


----------



## lvinatier (8 Décembre 2011)

Calme toi kiki !! tu ne me connais pas....


----------



## iPadOne (8 Décembre 2011)

lvinatier a dit:


> Calme toi kiki !! tu ne me connais pas....



Tant mieux... 

Te fatigue pas kevin on t'a reconnu ..


----------



## boubaraka (9 Décembre 2011)

Arrêtez de vous prendre la tête les gars ipadone et ivinatier svp !! Moi j'ai rien contre personne je suis neutre mais on est la pour trouver des solutions a nos problèmes mais pas pour se prendre la tête lol peace and loveeeeeee


----------



## iPadOne (9 Décembre 2011)

boubaraka a dit:


> Arrêtez de vous prendre la tête les gars ipadone et ivinatier svp !! Moi j'ai rien contre personne je suis neutre mais on est la pour trouver des solutions a nos problèmes mais pas pour se prendre la tête lol peace and loveeeeeee



yep tu a presque raison Pisse & Love mais pas partout et en même temps.   

pour revenir au sujet un de mes gars a un iPhone 4 Blanc plus anciens que mon 4 ( je lavais changé deux jours avant le sortie diOs5.0) , na pas les soucis que jai et il na pas les lags ni les soucis de réseau et de syncro sur iCloud. Je sait pas quoi penser sur le coup jattend la prochaine MaJ pour voir ce que je vais faire, mais cest assez gavant cette histoire et on dirais que la Pomme sen fout


----------



## boubaraka (9 Décembre 2011)

iPadOne a dit:


> yep tu a presque raison Pisse & Love mais pas partout et en même temps.
> 
> pour revenir au sujet un de mes gars a un iPhone 4 Blanc plus anciens que mon 4 ( je lavais changé deux jours avant le sortie diOs5.0) , na pas les soucis que jai et il na pas les lags ni les soucis de réseau et de syncro sur iCloud. Je sait pas quoi penser sur le coup jattend la prochaine MaJ pour voir ce que je vais faire, mais cest assez gavant cette histoire et on dirais que la Pomme sen fout


Oui moi aussi mon 4 sous ios 5.0.1 na aucun soucis


----------



## boubaraka (9 Décembre 2011)

Plus de 4h que je n'ai plus du tout de réseaux ca me saoul


----------



## iPadOne (10 Décembre 2011)

boubaraka a dit:


> Plus de 4h que je n'ai plus du tout de réseaux ca me saoul



Je te comprend comme je te lai dit soit tu reprend ton 4 (ou un autre mobile) soit tu patiente et cest pas facile tout les jours.


----------



## boubaraka (10 Décembre 2011)

iPadOne a dit:


> Je te comprend comme je te lai dit soit tu reprend ton 4 (ou un autre mobile) soit tu patiente et cest pas facile tout les jours.


Oui mais apple est vrement long a sortir une mise a jour et ne parle meme pas de ce problème mais parle uniquement du problème de batterie

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 12h41 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 11h36 ----------

alors maintenant super le wifi ne fonctionne meme plus j'arrete pas de restaurer les parametres reseaux mais rien ne change cool il me sert juste a ecouter la musique


----------



## stéphane83 (10 Décembre 2011)

Sinon, vous avez une femme, des enfants?
Les pauvres...


----------



## boubaraka (10 Décembre 2011)

stéphane83 a dit:


> Sinon, vous avez une femme, des enfants?
> Les pauvres...


pourquoi quel rapport??!!


----------



## stéphane83 (10 Décembre 2011)

Je plaisante ( ils existent eux aussi!)


----------



## iPadOne (10 Décembre 2011)

stéphane83 a dit:


> Je plaisante ( ils existent eux aussi!)



Plaisanterie plutôt douteuse .


----------



## stéphane83 (11 Décembre 2011)

iPadOne a dit:


> Plaisanterie plutôt douteuse &#8230;.



Dit- il en ce grattant la barbichette...


----------



## boubaraka (11 Décembre 2011)

stéphane83 a dit:


> Je plaisante ( ils existent eux aussi!)


Ok ok de toute façon je suis trop jeune pour ca lol


----------



## stéphane83 (11 Décembre 2011)

boubaraka a dit:


> Ok ok de toute façon je suis trop jeune pour ca lol



Ah ben je comprends mieux!


----------



## boubaraka (11 Décembre 2011)

stéphane83 a dit:


> Ah ben je comprends mieux!


Lol ok


----------



## boubaraka (12 Décembre 2011)

Une petite question s'il vous plaît car je connai pas trop les termes technique et je voulai savoir c'etait quoi la hardware et le software!?Merci


----------



## boubaraka (12 Décembre 2011)

Personne ne connait la reponse!?


----------



## Icarus (13 Décembre 2011)

Hardware : le matériel.Software : le logiciel.


----------



## boubaraka (13 Décembre 2011)

Icarus a dit:


> Hardware : le matériel.Software : le logiciel.


A ok merci icarus


----------



## iPadOne (13 Décembre 2011)

boubaraka a dit:


> Une petite question s'il vous plaît car je connai pas trop les termes technique et je voulai savoir c'etait quoi la hardware et le software!?Merci



Salut Bouba, désolé jai vu ta question hier mais jétait la tête sous leau avec les commandes.
Icarus ta répondu, mais en très large: dans le hardware tu as de plus en plus de software intégré dans les chipset (microprocesseur), cest une des solutions quon a trouvé pour réduire les coût:

Avant on avais 10 composants pour une fonction X, avec un chipset bien programmé on a plus besoin de ces 10 composants et en plus on va plus vite cest de ça quon parle (en partie) quand on parle pour la pomme doptimisation du hardware. 

Mais cest aussi a double tranchant installer un software on sait tous le faire, mais installer un software sur un chipset ça sappelle *Flasher* et là cest pas donné a tous le monde la moindre erreur peut griller ton appareil. 

voili voilou


----------



## boubaraka (13 Décembre 2011)

iPadOne a dit:


> Salut Bouba, désolé jai vu ta question hier mais jétait la tête sous leau avec les commandes.
> Icarus ta répondu, mais en très large: dans le hardware tu as de plus en plus de software intégré dans les chipset (microprocesseur), cest une des solutions quon a trouvé pour réduire les coût:
> 
> Avant on avais 10 composants pour une fonction X, avec un chipset bien programmé on a plus besoin de ces 10 composants et en plus on va plus vite cest de ça quon parle (en partie) quand on parle pour la pomme doptimisation du hardware.
> ...


Cool merci ipadone je vais m'endormir moins bête lol mais c'est sacrément compliqué tous ca et tous crs termes quant tu connais rien a ca


----------



## iPadOne (13 Décembre 2011)

boubaraka a dit:


> Cool merci ipadone je vais m'endormir moins bête lol mais c'est sacrément compliqué tous ca et tous crs termes quant tu connais rien a ca




je pourrai te dire que cest simple, mais en fait cest mon métier depuis 14 ans donc cest simple pour moi, par contre pour le quidam cest du charabia je veux bien le croire 


Bonne nuit


----------



## boubaraka (13 Décembre 2011)

iPadOne a dit:


> je pourrai te dire que cest simple, mais en fait cest mon métier depuis 14 ans donc cest simple pour moi, par contre pour le quidam cest du charabia je veux bien le croire
> 
> 
> Bonne nuit


 ok t'es un pro moi je connais rien a tous ces termes mais la j'en sais en pleux plus grace a toi lol


----------



## boubaraka (14 Décembre 2011)

Plus personne a de problème de reseaux apar moi ou quoi!?moi apple me rappel demain pour refaire un echange car ils me disent que c'est peut être un problème materiel de l'antenne


----------



## wip (14 Décembre 2011)

J'ai plus trop de souci. Par contre, je remarque qu'en Edge, chez Bouygues, les datas sont particulièrement lents, voir carréments inutilisables...
Pas de souci en 3G par contre.


----------



## boubaraka (14 Décembre 2011)

wip a dit:


> J'ai plus trop de souci. Par contre, je remarque qu'en Edge, chez Bouygues, les datas sont particulièrement lents, voir carréments inutilisables...
> Pas de souci en 3G par contre.


Pareil pour moi quant ca marche


----------



## lvinatier (14 Décembre 2011)

Pour faire suite à nos histoires de iPhone 4s, donc aujourd'hui échange par Apple de mon 4s pour la troisième fois et pour le moment pas de coupures qui étaient de plus en plus fréquente, pour info c'est le 3 ème c39 ...
Je vous tiens au courant


----------



## boubaraka (14 Décembre 2011)

lvinatier a dit:


> Pour faire suite à nos histoires de iPhone 4s, donc aujourd'hui échange par Apple de mon 4s pour la troisième fois et pour le moment pas de coupures qui étaient de plus en plus fréquente, pour info c'est le 3 ème c39 ...
> Je vous tiens au courant


 ok cool pourvu que ca dur!!moi apple ma recontacté aujourd'hui et je reporcede a un échange car je recoi le nouveau demain ou vendredi maxi je vous tiens au courant


----------



## lvinatier (14 Décembre 2011)

Ah oui je reste en version Ios 5.0 pour voir !!

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 20h05 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 20h04 ----------

Oui dis nous, en tout cas Apple à un service SAV vraiment exceptionnel !! il faut le dire.


----------



## iPadOne (15 Décembre 2011)

peterthomas a dit:


> noch eine weitere iphone Antenne Glitch, es gibt so viele beschwert sich über dieses Thema, und die Menschen haben es in so vielen Foren erwähnt, aber es gibt keine gute Lösung für sie als solche bis heute.




heu il m&#8217;avais semblé que c&#8217;était un forum francophone, pas germanophone

PS: même si je pratique la langue de Goethe je pense avoir le droit de pas vouloir la lire sur un forum 100% français


----------



## boubaraka (15 Décembre 2011)

nouvel iphone recu a l'instant encore en serie C39 je commence a tester et vous tiens au courant en esperant que ca alle car j'en suis a mon quatrieme 4s depuis le 14 octobre !!

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 14h01 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 12h23 ----------

bon bin 4 iphone 4s et toujours meme problemes je n'en peux de plus de plus apple commence a donner des iphones 4s reconditionné car celui ci que je viens de recevoir etait deja en 5.0.1 alors que les autres que j'ais recu etait tous en 5.0 meme que le 5.0.1 etait deja sortie donc aparament je recupere un iphone 4s qui devait sans doute deja avoir des problemes grrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## Djoul-Bnc (15 Décembre 2011)

Hello,

Perso, j'ai 5-6 potos qui comme moi on un 4s.
entre tous on en a au moins un sous chaque opérateur suisse (swisscom,sunrise,orange)
et aucun de nous n'a vraiment de soucis de récéption .....

Peut-être la qualité du réseau ? enfin j'en sais rien mais quand je demande au gens que je connais on me demande de quel probleme je parle ...


----------



## boubaraka (15 Décembre 2011)

Djoul-Bnc a dit:


> Hello,
> 
> Perso, j'ai 5-6 potos qui comme moi on un 4s.
> entre tous on en a au moins un sous chaque opérateur suisse (swisscom,sunrise,orange)
> ...


 a bon vous avez de la chance car moi c'est l'horreur mais ce que je ne comprends pas c'est que mon iphone 4 lui est a coté du 4s et lui n'a aucun probléme de reseaux


----------



## Djoul-Bnc (15 Décembre 2011)

le 4s switch les réseau de 3g a gsm de maniere differente que le 4...
Peut-être que le switchage pose probleme quand on est dans une zone ou la 3g n'est pas terrible et que le natel switch 3g/gsm en continu...

enfin je sais pas trop j'essai juste d'apporter une idée 
suis de loin pas un spécialiste...


----------



## lvinatier (15 Décembre 2011)

Bon et bien comme Boubaraka 3 ème Iphone 4s et toujours des coupures de communications à nous deux 7 iphones et même problème donc c'est surement logiciel, il faudrait un spécialiste pour diagnostiquer....
En tout cas pour info, j'ai repris mon 4 et aucun soucis...


----------



## boubaraka (15 Décembre 2011)

Djoul-Bnc a dit:


> le 4s switch les réseau de 3g a gsm de maniere differente que le 4...
> Peut-être que le switchage pose probleme quand on est dans une zone ou la 3g n'est pas terrible et que le natel switch 3g/gsm en continu...
> 
> enfin je sais pas trop j'essai juste d'apporter une idée
> suis de loin pas un spécialiste...


 oui je ne sais pas mais moi j'ai desactivé les donné cellulaires car je ne capte pas bien en 3g chez moi et même en les desactivant je ne capte pas bien ou meme si j'ai du reseau les sms ne s'envoi pas et quant on m'appel les gens tombent sur le repondeur j'ai même changé de micro sim deux fois toujours pareil


----------



## lvinatier (15 Décembre 2011)

Boubaraka tu es dans quel ville ?? et à tu penser à un répéreur de réseau gsm ou 3 g ??
Parceque toi tu es vraiment mal loti !!


----------



## boubaraka (15 Décembre 2011)

lvinatier a dit:


> Boubaraka tu es dans quel ville ?? et à tu penser à un répéreur de réseau gsm ou 3 g ??
> Parceque toi tu es vraiment mal loti !!


Je suis pres de metz dans un petit village dans le nord est mais je ne comprends pas pourquoi avec mon 4 j'ai toujours 5/5 et c'est quoi que tu parle repereur de reseaux c'est quoi je ne connais pas


----------



## boubaraka (15 Décembre 2011)

des fois je me demande si ce n'est pas ma coque de protection qui pose des problémes vous avez pas remarqué vous??car quand je l'enleve pendant 5 minutes c'est unpeu mieux puis ca recommence j'utilise la meme coque que la photo


----------



## lvinatier (15 Décembre 2011)

Un répéteur de réseau est un amplificateur de réseau Gsm ou 3G, c'est un boitier qui réceptionne les ondes et les redistribue en les amplifiants sur un certain nombre de mètre carré celons le produit, prix environ 250 , mais si tu as 5/5 avec liPhone pas besoin, à moins que tu es vraiment une mauvaise réception en 3G...


----------



## boubaraka (15 Décembre 2011)

lvinatier a dit:


> Un répéteur de réseau est un amplificateur de réseau Gsm ou 3G, c'est un boitier qui réceptionne les ondes et les redistribue en les amplifiants sur un certain nombre de mètre carré celons le produit, prix environ 250 , mais si tu as 5/5 avec liPhone pas besoin, à moins que tu es vraiment une mauvaise réception en 3G...


Ok admeton mais moi le probleme c'est que même avec genre 3 ou 4 barres de reseaux les message s'envoient une fois sur 10 et 9 fois sur 10 les gens tombent sur mon repondeur quant il m'apel


----------



## CeoX (16 Décembre 2011)

Bonjour,

Apple vient de sortir une nouvelle version de son firmware 5.0.1 UNIQUEMENT pour les iPhone 4S. 

Aucune information, donc quelqu'un se dévoue pour faire cette màj ? 

Sources: 
http://www.igen.fr/iphone/ios-501-une-mise-jour-corrective-pour-l-iphone-4s-70912
http://iphonesoft.fr/2011/12/16/l-iphone-4s-recoit-une-nouvelle-version-501


----------



## iPadOne (16 Décembre 2011)

CeoX a dit:


> quelqu'un se dévoue pour faire cette màj ?
> 
> Sources:
> http://www.igen.fr/iphone/ios-501-une-mise-jour-corrective-pour-l-iphone-4s-70912
> http://iphonesoft.fr/2011/12/16/l-iphone-4s-recoit-une-nouvelle-version-501



pourquoi pas toi ?? pourquoi attendre que les autres prennent des risques pour toi ??

je dit ça je dit rien , mais dans la vie si on se débrouille pas tout seul rien ne tombe du ciel.


----------



## CeoX (16 Décembre 2011)

iPadOne a dit:


> pourquoi pas toi ?? pourquoi attendre que les autres prennent des risques pour toi ??
> 
> je dit ça je dit rien , mais dans la vie si on se débrouille pas tout seul rien ne tombe du ciel.


Ah le retour du grand moralisateur avec son N9...

Serieusement, j'ai donné cette information pour ceux qui ont des problèmes. Je pense que ça ne peut pas être pire... et au mieux, ça peut résoudre leurs problèmes.

Moi je suis resté en 5.0 et je n'ai pas trop de problème de réseau, donc je n'y touche pas... car il parait que c'est la 5.0.1 qui fait avoir des problèmes.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 11h06 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 10h43 ----------

Bon, il semblerait que cette màj soit pour le problème de réseau qui touche certains iPhone 4S.

Regardez la solution officielle d'Apple:
http://support.apple.com/kb/TS4148

En gros, on sauvegarde, on installe le nouveau firmware, on restaure nos anciennes données et ça devrait être OK.


----------



## Ti-Peper (16 Décembre 2011)

Bonjour a tous !

J'ai  suivi  avec  attention tous  vos  commentaires , perso même probleme que tous le monde:

Possede  un Iphone 4S noir  16gb opérateur SFR et du jour au lendemain plus de réseaux  etc etc .

Je viens  de lancer la Mise  a jour , je vous  tiens  au  courants.

Cependant j'ai lu sur d'autre Forum que  si  on le  Jailbreak on peut  a nouveau  activer  et  désactiver la 3g manuellement !??????


----------



## CeoX (16 Décembre 2011)

Ti-Peper a dit:


> Cependant j'ai lu sur d'autre Forum que  si  on le  Jailbreak on peut  a nouveau  activer  et  désactiver la 3g manuellement !??????


Le jailbreak de l'iPhone 4S n'est pas encore possible, donc il faudra attendre un peu pour ça. Mais sachant que le système d'antenne a changé, je ne sais pas si c'est possible, on verra...


----------



## iPadOne (16 Décembre 2011)

CeoX a dit:


> Serieusement, j'ai donné cette information pour ceux qui ont des problèmes. Je pense que ça ne peut pas être pire... et au mieux, ça peut résoudre leurs problèmes.
> 
> Moi je suis resté en 5.0 et je n'ai pas trop de problème de réseau, donc je n'y touche pas... car il parait que c'est la 5.0.1 qui fait avoir des problèmes.
> 
> ...



En gros faite les tests et si ça marche je le ferais ??. pour le reste inutile que je t&#8217;explique tu comprendrais pas.


----------



## Ti-Peper (16 Décembre 2011)

Bon et  bien  mise  a jour  effectuer , toujours pas de bouton pour  activer ou  désactiver  3G .


----------



## iPadOne (16 Décembre 2011)

Ti-Peper a dit:


> Bon et  bien  mise  a jour  effectuer , toujours pas de bouton pour  activer ou  désactiver  3G .




yep sur un 4s de chez moi c&#8217;est idem pour le on/off 3g mais il semble moins perdre le réseau. a voir dans le temps si ça résous enfin les problèmes


----------



## Ti-Peper (16 Décembre 2011)

Ben moi  ça  ne  change  rien lol ! 
Faudrai juste pouvoir enlever la 3G BORD... 

J'ai des amis qui on le  4 et dés qu'il coupe la  3G ils capte normalement !!!

Merci Apple pour  cette innovation genial !


----------



## CeoX (16 Décembre 2011)

Ti-Peper a dit:


> Ben moi  ça  ne  change  rien lol !
> Faudrai juste pouvoir enlever la 3G BORD...
> 
> J'ai des amis qui on le  4 et dés qu'il coupe la  3G ils capte normalement !!!
> ...


Comme je t'ai expliqué, on ne peut pas désactivez la 3G sur un iPhone 4S car c'est propre à la nouvelle antenne du téléphone. On a pas le choix...



iPadOne a dit:


> En gros faite les tests et si ça marche je le  ferais ??. pour le reste inutile que je texplique tu comprendrais pas.


Hein?!? Je t'ai dit que je restais en 5.0 quoiqu'il arrive, il y a quoi de difficile à comprendre dans ma phrase ? Si je reste en 5.0, c'est pour un éventuel jailbreak... 

Par contre, tu es un sacré prétentieux comme type. Tu te la racontes pas mal...


----------



## Ti-Peper (16 Décembre 2011)

Ouai mais  va faloir  trouver une  solution  quand même la ... 

Je pense que je suis pas le seul  a trouver ça bidon , je  vais  dans une  boutique Apple dans l'aprem va faloir qu'il me trouve une  solution !


----------



## boubaraka (16 Décembre 2011)

Moi je suis en 5.0.1 mais ca ne me propose pas le new mise a jour que cous parlez


----------



## CeoX (16 Décembre 2011)

boubaraka a dit:


> Moi je suis en 5.0.1 mais ca ne me propose pas le new mise a jour que cous parlez


Oui, c'est une mise à jour un peu spéciale...

Il faut que tu télécharges le firmware 5.0.1, donné dans un des deux liens que j'ai mis tout à l'heure. Et que tu restaures avec celui-ci (avec Windows, en appuyant sur la touche "Màj" et en cliquant sur "restaurer" dans iTunes, et ensuite tu sélectionnes ton nouveau firmware)


----------



## boubaraka (16 Décembre 2011)

CeoX a dit:


> Oui, c'est une mise à jour un peu spéciale...
> 
> Il faut que tu télécharges le firmware 5.0.1, donné dans un des deux liens que j'ai mis tout à l'heure. Et que tu restaures avec celui-ci (avec Windows, en appuyant sur la touche "Màj" et en cliquant sur "restaurer" dans iTunes, et ensuite tu sélectionnes ton nouveau firmware)


A bon et pourquoi ce n'est pas comme d'habitude!?  Moi je suis en 5.0.1 (9A405)Et pourquoi on ne parle nul part de cette mise a jour c'est une bêta ou quoi!?

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 20h06 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 19h35 ----------

Qui a fait cette mise a jour et que change t'elle s'il vous plaît


----------



## boubaraka (16 Décembre 2011)

iPadOne a dit:


> yep sur un 4s de chez moi c&#8217;est idem pour le on/off 3g mais il semble moins perdre le réseau. a voir dans le temps si ça résous enfin les problèmes


Tu la fait la mise a jour ipadone?? Ca change quoi stp tu vois une difference niveau reseau!?


----------



## iPadOne (17 Décembre 2011)

boubaraka a dit:


> Tu la fait la mise a jour ipadone?? Ca change quoi stp tu vois une difference niveau reseau!?




Salut toi, écoute mon gars a fait la MaJ, hier matin (pour moi) et de toutes la journée je l&#8217;ai pas entendu râler après son mobile, mais il faut quand même attendre un peu plus de temps pour dire ça résous les problèmes ou pas avec certitude. Je peux pas me prononcer sur une seule journée surtout quand en plus c&#8217;est pas moi qui ai l&#8217;appareil en main.

Désolé de pas pouvoir t&#8217;en dire plus, je sait a quel point ça fait schmire d&#8217;avoir un téléphone qui marche sur 3 pattes. J&#8217;attend moi aussi avec impatience la Maj qui va résoudre mes soucis sur mon 4.

Voili voilou

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 07h43 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 07h40 ----------




CeoX a dit:


> Par contre, tu es un sacré prétentieux comme type. Tu te la racontes pas mal...



Ha rappelle nou ton pseudo c&#8217;est quoi ?? *CEO*X,  ça me fait penser a la maxime: *c&#8217;est l&#8217;hôpital qui se fout de la charité.*

je dit ça je dit rien &#8230;.


----------



## boubaraka (17 Décembre 2011)

iPadOne a dit:


> Salut toi, écoute mon gars a fait la MaJ, hier matin (pour moi) et de toutes la journée je lai pas entendu râler après son mobile, mais il faut quand même attendre un peu plus de temps pour dire ça résous les problèmes ou pas avec certitude. Je peux pas me prononcer sur une seule journée surtout quand en plus cest pas moi qui ai lappareil en main.
> 
> Désolé de pas pouvoir ten dire plus, je sait a quel point ça fait schmire davoir un téléphone qui marche sur 3 pattes. Jattend moi aussi avec impatience la Maj qui va résoudre mes soucis sur mon 4.
> 
> ...


----------



## Ti-Peper (17 Décembre 2011)

J'ai fait  cette mise a jour  et ça ne me change absolument rien ! 

Enfin je n'est pas fait les manip d'ecrit par  CEOX avec l'histoire du Firmware ( je suis dsl  dés que l'on commence  a utilisé  des mots  comme ça je suis perdu ^^ )


----------



## boubaraka (17 Décembre 2011)

Ti-Peper a dit:


> J'ai fait cette mise a jour et ça ne me change absolument rien !
> 
> Enfin je n'est pas fait les manip d'ecrit par CEOX avec l'histoire du Firmware ( je suis dsl dés que l'on commence a utilisé des mots comme ça je suis perdu ^^ )


 ok tu as procédé comment toi alors Ti-peper?


----------



## boubaraka (17 Décembre 2011)

il ya que moi qui ai toujours ce message (ci-joint en photo) ou quoi et ce sur les 4 iphone 4s que j'ai eu


----------



## boubaraka (17 Décembre 2011)

Personne!?


----------



## lvinatier (18 Décembre 2011)

boubaraka a dit:


> il ya que moi qui ai toujours ce message (ci-joint en photo) ou quoi et ce sur les 4 iphone 4s que j'ai eu


 

C'est un truc de fou ton histoire !!! tu as essayé la mise à jour en 406 comme précité ?? et essayé un autre opérateur pour voir ?


----------



## boubaraka (18 Décembre 2011)

lvinatier a dit:


> C'est un truc de fou ton histoire !!! tu as essayé la mise à jour en 406 comme précité ?? et essayé un autre opérateur pour voir ?


Non car cette mise a jour sert uniquement pour le probleme des cartes sim non reconnu


----------



## Ti-Peper (18 Décembre 2011)

j'ai fait cette mise a jour !

j'ai sauvegarder mon iphone j'ai fait restaurer et voila ...

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 12h15 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 12h03 ----------

Il faudrai  trouver une  solution  pour  couper  la  3g car sur mon  iphone  precedent ( 3GS ) dés que je coupe la 3 G tous  va bien !

Est ce que quelqu'un sait  combien de  temps  Apple  a mis pour  regler  le probleme  d'antenne de L'iphone 4 ?

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 12h36 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 12h15 ----------

Autres info (selon SFR ) Certaines personnes possédant Ipad et Iphone télécharge énormément ( Ibooks et autres conneries ) donc  pour  répondre  a  cette  demande SFR delaisse  certain réseaux pour  Booster les  réseaux a fortes  demandes ....


----------



## gregrachou (18 Décembre 2011)

seianec a dit:


> Personnellement aucun soucis pour ma part, pas de perte de réseau ni rien d'autre de bizarre sur un 4s noir 16go chez orange




et l'autonomie ???


----------



## boubaraka (19 Décembre 2011)

Le pire c'est qu'apple fait des mise a jour pour des problemes de carte sim mais pas pour les problemes de reception il n'en parle même pas pff

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 00h48 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 00h40 ----------

En plus de tout mes problemes de reception et autre avec se nouveau iphone recu d'apple jeudi celui fait trop fort niveau batterie il passe de 100% a 90% en moin de 10 min rien que sur l'app de macG alors que le precedent 4s tenait au moin 10 min avant de perdre 1% avec la meme utilisation pff


----------



## lvinatier (19 Décembre 2011)

boubaraka a dit:


> Le pire c'est qu'apple fait des mise a jour pour des problemes de carte sim mais pas pour les problemes de reception il n'en parle même pas pff
> 
> ---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 00h48 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 00h40 ----------
> 
> En plus de tout mes problemes de reception et autre avec se nouveau iphone recu d'apple jeudi celui fait trop fort niveau batterie il passe de 100% a 90% en moin de 10 min rien que sur l'app de macG alors que le precedent 4s tenait au moin 10 min avant de perdre 1% avec la meme utilisation pff


 

Si tu as un Iphone 4 ( je crois ) alors mets le en vente, très recherché sur leboncoin.fr , j'ai vendu mon 4s 600  blanc, 32 GO pour info et 5 appels alors...
et depuis que j'ai repris mon 4 plus aucun soucis.


----------



## boubaraka (19 Décembre 2011)

lvinatier a dit:


> Si tu as un Iphone 4 ( je crois ) alors mets le en vente, très recherché sur leboncoin.fr , j'ai vendu mon 4s 600  blanc, 32 GO pour info et 5 appels alors...
> et depuis que j'ai repris mon 4 plus aucun soucis.


Oui maus ca m'embete car j'aime vien mon 4s quand meme malgré ces probleme


----------



## Pse (19 Décembre 2011)

J'ai fait la mise à jour hier comme décrit dans la note technique d'apple et j'ai vérifié que j'ai le bon fw (9A406).

Et les problèmes de perte de réseaux sont maintenant *terminés*. Je n'ai plus de souci de déconnexion intempestives sur mon 4S depuis hier.


----------



## boubaraka (19 Décembre 2011)

Pse a dit:


> J'ai fait la mise à jour hier comme décrit dans la note technique d'apple et j'ai vérifié que j'ai le bon fw (9A406).
> 
> Et les problèmes de perte de réseaux sont maintenant *terminés*. Je n'ai plus de souci de déconnexion intempestives sur mon 4S depuis hier.


 a bon bizare alors que c'est censé corriger juste le probléme de carte sim comment a tu procédé car je ne sais pas ou est expliqué la manip et si c'est en anglais je ne comprends rien lol

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 13h48 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 13h19 ----------

je suis en trin de restaurer pour faire la mise a jour j'espere ca sera mieux


----------



## pgo (19 Décembre 2011)

Bjr,
Pour ceux qui n'ont plus de problème avec la 5.0.1 v9A406 pouvez-vous précisez si vous avez fait une restauration à partir d'une sauvegarde ou déclaré l'iphone comme nouveau dans itunes.
Merci


----------



## Ti-Peper (19 Décembre 2011)

j'ai fait la mise a jour  et depuis  ce matin ( 12h pour moi , et oui  c'est les  vacances pour les  etudiants ) 
 je ne  veux pas m'avancer mais tous  va bien ! 
j'avai appelé  sfr samedi et il m'ont  dit  d'attendre  lundi  et la tous  fonctionne


----------



## iPadOne (19 Décembre 2011)

boubaraka a dit:


> je suis en trin de restaurer pour faire la mise a jour j'espere ca sera mieux



Salut Bouba, avec un peu plus de recul je peux te donner un avis plus précis sur le 4s de mon gars ça va nickel depuis 3 jours plus de perte de réseau dans les mêmes endroits ou il était coupé pendant 10 minutes Apple a semble til corrigé une partie des soucis , il leurs reste a régler les problèmes de syncro et iCloud je pense pouvoir reprendre très vite mon iP 4 (enfin jespère)


----------



## lvinatier (19 Décembre 2011)

Pse a dit:


> J'ai fait la mise à jour hier comme décrit dans la note technique d'apple et j'ai vérifié que j'ai le bon fw (9A406).
> 
> Et les problèmes de perte de réseaux sont maintenant *terminés*. Je n'ai plus de souci de déconnexion intempestives sur mon 4S depuis hier.


 
Tiens nous au courant au fil du temps, après 2 jours d'utilisation, parceque j'ai une amie qui me dit qu'elle n'a pas de coupure avec son 4S mais elle me dit aussi qu'elle ne l'utilise pas non plus très longtemps en communications alors....


----------



## boubaraka (19 Décembre 2011)

moi je viens de la faire je suis en 5.0.1 (9A406) je vais tester unpeu et vous tiens au courant


----------



## Pse (19 Décembre 2011)

Après une journée entière de test, je peux confirmer que cette maj fonctionne. Là ou j'avais une dizaine de pertes réseau par heure, je n'ai rien eu de la journée. Pour moi, tout est redevenu ok.


----------



## lvinatier (19 Décembre 2011)

Pse a dit:


> Après une journée entière de test, je peux confirmer que cette maj fonctionne. Là ou j'avais une dizaine de pertes réseau par heure, je n'ai rien eu de la journée. Pour moi, tout est redevenu ok.


 

Bon et bien moi qui ai vendu mon 4S !!! Grr.., je vais en racheter un si vraiment ça fonctionne, j'attends Boubaraka voir ce qui dit parce que lui cata de chez cata !! lol
Et comment tu l'as mis à jour sans passer par l'appstore ??


----------



## boubaraka (19 Décembre 2011)

alors moi depuis 15h50 pour l'instant aucune coupure de reseau ni rien mais je ne capte jamais plus de 3 barres mais bon il est encore trop top pour dire j'attends encore pour rendre mon verdict lol
sinon pour faire la mise a jour moi j'ai branché a itunes sauvegardé restauré et hop je suis passé en 5.0.1 (9A406)
attention avant de faire cette maj car avant de la faire j'avai parfoi des coupures de reseaux mais je captais 5/5 plus souvent alors que la depuis 15h50 je n'ai pas eu de coupure de reseaux mais je n'ai jamais plus de 3/5 barres de reseausx je ne comprends pas pourquoi


----------



## Pse (19 Décembre 2011)

Après une journée entière de test, je retrouve enfin mon 4S qui ne perd pas le réseau et qui capte mieux que le 4 et je suis formel sur l'efficacité.Je m'explique : 
Au bureau, je suis dans un batiment totalement metallique où les portables ont beaucoup de mal à passer (tous les smartphones). Le 4 était en quasi constance recherche de réseau et je ratais 8 appels sur 10. La seule solution, sortir du batiment.


De manière générale, le 4S captait mieux mais décrochait très régulièrement du réseau. Je ratais moins d'appel mais le taux d'échec était quand même élevé.
Aujourd'hui, après la MAJ en 9A406, plus aucun appel raté aujourd'hui et j'ai pu passer des appels sans le moindre problème.


Conclusion, ca fonctionne pour moi. Mais de là à généraliser... Je ne sais pas, il faudra voir.
Ensuite, certains demandent comment obtenir la MAJ, c'est simple (RTFM), il suffit de lire la doc technique Apple dont le lien est donné sur Macgé (sauvegarde, puis cliquer sur Restore...)


----------



## boubaraka (19 Décembre 2011)

Pse a dit:


> Après une journée entière de test, je retrouve enfin mon 4S qui ne perd pas le réseau et qui capte mieux que le 4 et je suis formel sur l'efficacité.Je m'explique :
> Au bureau, je suis dans un batiment totalement metallique où les portables ont beaucoup de mal à passer (tous les smartphones). Le 4 était en quasi constance recherche de réseau et je ratais 8 appels sur 10. La seule solution, sortir du batiment.
> 
> 
> ...


Ok moi le mien avec cette mise a jour ne capte jamais plus de 3/5 barre mais ne coupe plus alors qu'avant il coupait mais capté plus souvent 5/5


----------



## iPadOne (19 Décembre 2011)

boubaraka a dit:


> Ok moi le mien avec cette mise a jour ne capte jamais plus de 3/5 barre mais ne coupe plus alors qu'avant il coupait mais capté plus souvent 5/5



Bouba, donc ça fonctionne le nombre de barre est pas le plus important non ??


----------



## boubaraka (19 Décembre 2011)

iPadOne a dit:


> Bouba, donc ça fonctionne le nombre de barre est pas le plus important non ??


Oui pour l'instant depuis 15h50 pas une seule coupure et je recoi et envoi tous mes message mais jamais plus de 3 barres de reseaux alors qu'avec l'ancienne 5.0.1 j'avais 5/5 mais souvent de coupures et est ce possible de revenir en 5.0 et sinoui comment!?


----------



## lvinatier (20 Décembre 2011)

boubaraka a dit:


> Oui pour l'instant depuis 15h50 pas une seule coupure et je recoi et envoi tous mes message mais jamais plus de 3 barres de reseaux alors qu'avec l'ancienne 5.0.1 j'avais 5/5 mais souvent de coupures et est ce possible de revenir en 5.0 et sinoui comment!?


 

Je suis énervé !!!!! mon 4s....plus là...vous m'avez tué les guys !!!


----------



## boubaraka (20 Décembre 2011)

lvinatier a dit:


> Je suis énervé !!!!! mon 4s....plus là...vous m'avez tué les guys !!!


C'est pour ca chez moi il neige mon iphone a pas encore eu de probleme depuis 15h50 sauf que je capte jamais plus de 3 barres de reseaux alors que avec le 4 jf capte toujours 5/5


----------



## tef45 (20 Décembre 2011)

Personnellement, j'ai remis à jour le firmware de mon 4S et j'ai toujours le même problème, je ne sais pas quoi faire, heureusement je n'ai mon 4S que depuis vendredi, donc ça risque fort d'être appel à apple et retour chez eux si je n'ai pas de solutions...


----------



## wip (20 Décembre 2011)

boubaraka a dit:


> C'est pour ca chez moi il neige mon iphone a pas encore eu de probleme depuis 15h50 sauf que je capte jamais plus de 3 barres de reseaux alors que avec le 4 jf capte toujours 5/5


Ca y es, j'ai pigé... Boubaraka est un Boot . Ou alors, il a une macro pour faire ses réponses


----------



## boubaraka (20 Décembre 2011)

wip a dit:


> Ca y es, j'ai pigé... Boubaraka est un Boot . Ou alors, il a une macro pour faire ses réponses


!!??C'est a dire

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 11h44 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 11h41 ----------

Et voila ce matin je suis degouté la joie aura duré moin de 24h depuis 10h ce matin je ne capte pas plus d'une barre ou mon 4 en capte 5 et la sa fait 1h que j'essai d'envoyer un message et ca me dit echeque envoi pfffff pas moyen qu'il parte je me suis fait une fausse joie donc me voila revenu a la case depart grrrrrrr


----------



## Ansari (20 Décembre 2011)

J'ai également installé 5.0.1 9A406 et je trouve également que j'ai moins de problème de réseau. Dans la note technique d'Apple, il est bien écrit, pour peu qu'on parle anglais, que ce build permet de résoudre les problèmes liés a la carte SIM mais aussi les problèmes de réception dans des endroits ou le réseau est habituellement bien couvert....
Je suis en tout cas pour le moment satisfait de ce build, car à mon bureau, avant cette maj, les barres réseaux n'arrêtaient pas de faire le yoyo, et parfois j'avais plus de réseau du tout ! Maintenant j'ai constamment 4-5 barres (en edge), et ça ne bouge plus.


----------



## boubaraka (20 Décembre 2011)

Moi j'ai moin de barre qu'avant


----------



## Ansari (20 Décembre 2011)

Ça on l'avait tous compris Mais le principal n'est pas le nombre de barres mais de pouvoir téléphoner et recevoir les appels, non ?


----------



## seianec (20 Décembre 2011)

J'ai un 4S en 5.0.1 9A405 et n'ai jamais eu le moindre soucis de réception 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 18h22 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 18h18 ----------




boubaraka a dit:


> il ya que moi qui ai toujours ce message (ci-joint en photo) ou quoi et ce sur les 4 iphone 4s que j'ai eu



Je l'ai eu hier, mais le réseau est capricieux chez moi je ne capte pas bien du tout, ceci explique peut etre cela! En plus j'ai vu le message en sortant mon téléphone de la poche parce que je recevais un appel


----------



## boubaraka (20 Décembre 2011)

seianec a dit:


> J'ai un 4S en 5.0.1 9A405 et n'ai jamais eu le moindre soucis de réception
> 
> ---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 18h22 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 18h18 ----------
> 
> ...


 ok ok moi c'est repartis pour un tour le tlephone envoi les messages quant il veut et on tombe sur le repondeur quant on m'appel quelqu'un sait il comment revenir en version 5.0 svp merci


----------



## boubaraka (21 Décembre 2011)

Pffff ras le bol en moin de 20 min 4 fois connexion reseaux interrompu suivi de reseaux indisponible je deviens fou avec cet iphone et puis c'est deja le quatrième apple ferait bien de sortir une bonne grosse mise a jour pour ce problème ainsi que pour l'autonomie


----------



## lvinatier (21 Décembre 2011)

Ti-Peper a dit:


> j'ai fait la mise a jour et depuis ce matin ( 12h pour moi , et oui c'est les vacances pour les etudiants )
> je ne veux pas m'avancer mais tous va bien !
> j'avai appelé sfr samedi et il m'ont dit d'attendre lundi et la tous fonctionne


 

Et pour toi, qu'en est il ??


----------



## boubaraka (21 Décembre 2011)

ca fait plus de 4h que je suis en reseaux indisponible il faut que apple fasse quelque chose car sa ne va plus la et pas possible que se soit l'iphone sa m'etonerai que 4 de suite ai le même probleme


----------



## Icarus (21 Décembre 2011)

Depuis cette MAJ j'ai encore plus de pertes de réseau qu'avec la précédente.

Je sens que je vais le vendre, j'en ai marre.


----------



## lvinatier (22 Décembre 2011)

Est-ce que ceux qui ont des problème ne seraient pas ceux qui ont des Iphone bloqué chez lzs opérateurs des fois ?? Ce serai sympa de savoir si les Iphones achetés débloqué ont des soucis aussi....


----------



## boubaraka (22 Décembre 2011)

lvinatier a dit:


> Est-ce que ceux qui ont des problème ne seraient pas ceux qui ont des Iphone bloqué chez lzs opérateurs des fois ?? Ce serai sympa de savoir si les Iphones achetés débloqué ont des soucis aussi....


Je ne sais pas mais oui en effet le mien est bloqué chez orange


----------



## boubaraka (22 Décembre 2011)

Je ne peux plus envoyer aucun message plus aucun ne part depuis hier et ma batterie descend vitesse grand v en moin de 10 min je perd 30% juste sur ce forum


----------



## stéphane83 (22 Décembre 2011)

Je tenais à vous dire que j'ai aussi des problèmes de réception.
C'est mon troisième iPhone4S.
Le réseau devient indisponible brutalement et je ne peux pas visualiser mes mms directement dans imessage :

Cela me renvoit vers un lien de mon opérateur afin de visualiser l'image...


----------



## clearmax (22 Décembre 2011)

Bonjour,idem, convesrations coupees, messages idem,temps d'attente indefini,pour appeler etc ...ca devient insuportable d'autant que l'usage est majoritairement pro.mais ce qui m'enerves le plus c'est le silence radio chez apple,on vous dis de reinitialiser etc etc et de tte facon ca marche pas mieux.je trouve ca innaccceptable pour un soi disant bijoux de technologies,c'est sur on prend de belle photos, y faudrait peut etre penser a pouvoir telephoner.....en tous les cas ,pour le moment je deconseille cet achat a ttes mes relations..alors M. Apple si tu lis ce forum ,il serait peut etre temps de reagir avant que les fideles de la pomme ne passent ailleurs.ras le bol


----------



## boubaraka (22 Décembre 2011)

Il faut tous se mobiliser daire une petition puis l'envoyer a apple sa fera peut etre bouger les choses


----------



## iPadOne (23 Décembre 2011)

boubaraka a dit:


> Il faut tous se mobiliser daire une petition puis l'envoyer a apple sa fera peut etre bouger les choses



Mias non coupons tous les pommiers de France et de Navarre ;-)

plus sérieux, putain les mecs cest bientôt Noël, relaxez vous un peu


----------



## boubaraka (23 Décembre 2011)

iPadOne a dit:


> Mias non coupons tous les pommiers de France et de Navarre ;-)
> 
> plus sérieux, putain les mecs cest bientôt Noël, relaxez vous un peu


Dure de se relaxer quant on a depensé 500 dans un "telephone"qui ne telephone pas n'envoi qu'un message sur 5 au bout de la dixieme fous et ce dur depuis le 14 octobre au bout de 4 4s toujours pareil et apple énervé bouge pas le petit doigt il ya pourtant des milliers de personnes touchè a teavers le monde grrrrrrr


----------



## iPadOne (23 Décembre 2011)

boubaraka a dit:


> Dure de se relaxer quant on a depensé 500 dans un "telephone"qui ne telephone pas n'envoi qu'un message sur 5 au bout de la dixieme fous et ce dur depuis le 14 octobre au bout de 4 4s toujours pareil et apple énervé bouge pas le petit doigt il ya pourtant des milliers de personnes touchè a teavers le monde grrrrrrr



Boubaraka, sérieux tu pense être le seul ??, les mecs qui ont depensé 3000 pour aller en vacances et qui sont emmerdé a cause des grèves y doivent faire quoi, bruler le siège de la compagnie aérienne organiser un sitting devant lElysée ??.


----------



## tef45 (23 Décembre 2011)

de mon côté tout est réglé, la mise à jour du firmware à pris effet au bout de 12h, étrange mais bon c'est réglé et c'est le principal, joyeux noël à tous


----------



## lvinatier (23 Décembre 2011)

tef45 a dit:


> de mon côté tout est réglé, la mise à jour du firmware à pris effet au bout de 12h, étrange mais bon c'est réglé et c'est le principal, joyeux noël à tous


 

Merci d'envoyer un petit mail de temps en temps pour info si cela tient, pour Boubaraka le problème est revenu très vite....


----------



## xavax (23 Décembre 2011)

J'ai contacté le service client apple, j'ai fais des manip et apparemment ca a l'air d'aller mieux. 
J'ai enlevé le code pin, redémarré.
Ensuite je suis allé dans les reglages/Generale/reinitialiser/ Reinitialiser les parametres réseaux.


----------



## lvinatier (23 Décembre 2011)

xavax a dit:


> J'ai contacté le service client apple, j'ai fais des manip et apparemment ca a l'air d'aller mieux.
> J'ai enlevé le code pin, redémarré.
> Ensuite je suis allé dans les reglages/Generale/reinitialiser/ Reinitialiser les parametres réseaux.


 
C'est le dépannage "CLASSIC" de chez Apple mais ne te fais pas d'illusion....


----------



## xavax (23 Décembre 2011)

en tout cas pour l'instant ca fonctionne...


----------



## boubaraka (23 Décembre 2011)

lvinatier a dit:


> C'est le dépannage "CLASSIC" de chez Apple mais ne te fais pas d'illusion....


Oui lol c'edt la manip que he fais au moin 50 fous pas jour restaurer les parametres reseaux et ca ne fonctione pas mieux


----------



## lvinatier (23 Décembre 2011)

boubaraka a dit:


> Oui lol c'edt la manip que he fais au moin 50 fous pas jour restaurer les parametres reseaux et ca ne fonctione pas mieux


 
Tu m'étonne !!! lol


----------



## boubaraka (23 Décembre 2011)

lvinatier a dit:


> Tu m'étonne !!! lol


Lol et toi tu en est ou avec t'es problèmes!?


----------



## lvinatier (23 Décembre 2011)

boubaraka a dit:


> Lol et toi tu en est ou avec t'es problèmes!?


 
A plus de problème j'ai vendu mon 4S !!:rateau:, je tourne avec mon 4 et pas de merde, mais je suis tout ce cirque pour aller m'en racheter un dès qu'il n'y aura plus de problèmes....


----------



## boubaraka (23 Décembre 2011)

lvinatier a dit:


> A plus de problème j'ai vendu mon 4S !!:rateau:, je tourne avec mon 4 et pas de merde, mais je suis tout ce cirque pour aller m'en racheter un dès qu'il n'y aura plus de problèmes....


Ok ok peut etre le jour ou il y'aura plus de problème c'est le jour ou l'iphone 5 sortira peut etres


----------



## lvinatier (23 Décembre 2011)

boubaraka a dit:


> Ok ok peut etre le jour ou il y'aura plus de problème c'est le jour ou l'iphone 5 sortira peut etres


 
Faut espérer !!


----------



## Annis59 (24 Décembre 2011)

Bonjour à tous

je souhaite aller acheter l'iphone 4s cette AM et j'aimerai savoir si vous avez des pbs particuliers que je pourrais éviter...? Par exemple sur le choix de l'opérateur, je suis actuellement sur SFR et j'ai trouver une bonne offre sur Orange et Bouygue Telecom, est-ce de bon opérateurs pour l'iphone 4S?

Merci à vous


----------



## lvinatier (24 Décembre 2011)

Annis59 a dit:


> Bonjour à tous
> 
> je souhaite aller acheter l'iphone 4s cette AM et j'aimerai savoir si vous avez des pbs particuliers que je pourrais éviter...? Par exemple sur le choix de l'opérateur, je suis actuellement sur SFR et j'ai trouver une bonne offre sur Orange et Bouygue Telecom, est-ce de bon opérateurs pour l'iphone 4S?
> 
> Merci à vous


 
Bonjour Annie
Et bien pour moi Bouygues est au top, j'ai tout essayé, B and You a des offres vraiment au top, mais le 4S laisse tomber !!!


----------



## Annis59 (24 Décembre 2011)

Ok merci..
C'est vrai? L'Iphone 4s est pas bien? Pourquoi...


----------



## lvinatier (24 Décembre 2011)

Annis59 a dit:


> Ok merci..
> C'est vrai? L'Iphone 4s est pas bien? Pourquoi...


 
Regarde un peu ce Forum, nous sommes pleins à avoir eus des soucis,
j'ai un ami qui boss chez SFR et quand je lui dis que j'ai vendu mon 4s il m'a tout de suite dit Ha oui coupure de réseau et mauvaise réception....
Mais d'autre non rien alors...
Pour ma part je suis Artisan taxi et me sert beaucoup du tel et c'est l'horreur,
c'est comme ceux qui ont des voitures Française à partir du moment où tu ne roules pas beaucoup tu es content....


----------



## Annis59 (24 Décembre 2011)

Lool... Pas mal la comparaison...
Oui j'ai que la majorité des personnes se plaignaient du réseau et de la mauvaise récéption.. 
Quand j'ai acheté le 3gs en déc 2009 et que j'ai toujours actuellement, j'avais pas mal de pbs de réseau et de récéption ensuite il ont sorti plusieurs mises à jour et depuis, j'ai plus trop de pbs avec le réseau...

Ok merci pour t'es avis !


----------



## boubaraka (24 Décembre 2011)

Annis59 a dit:


> Lool... Pas mal la comparaison...
> Oui j'ai que la majorité des personnes se plaignaient du réseau et de la mauvaise récéption..
> Quand j'ai acheté le 3gs en déc 2009 et que j'ai toujours actuellement, j'avais pas mal de pbs de réseau et de récéption ensuite il ont sorti plusieurs mises à jour et depuis, j'ai plus trop de pbs avec le réseau...
> 
> Ok merci pour t'es avis !


 en tous cas a se jour aucune mise a jour n'est sorte pour ces problèmes de réseaux et a se jour c'est l'horreur mon 4s me sert plus d'ipod touche que de gsm le réseaux st constament indisponible ou quant il est disponible je n'arrive meme pas envoyer de sms et les gens qui m'appel tombent constament sur mon repondeur donc moi je te conseil soit d'attendre une mise a jour soit d'attendre le 5 ou alors d'acheter le 4 qui a mon gout est exelent et n'a aucun probléme car le 4s j'en suis a mon quatrième et toujours les memes problemes voila


----------



## lolothentique (24 Décembre 2011)

bonjour 
je suis nouveau sur se site 
je vous lis depuis pas mal de  temps sur le problème de réception de l'iphone 4S 
j'en est un depuis quelque mois et  j'ai aucun problème de reception
je l'ai acheté nu 
je voulais savoir si vous l'avez acheté avec un opérateur et si sa ne viendrais pas qu'il soit bloqué 
je vous souhaite une bonne journée et joyeux Noël


----------



## Annis59 (24 Décembre 2011)

Merci pour t'es réponses !


----------



## seianec (24 Décembre 2011)

Oui faut pas abuser, les problèmes de réceptions restent une minorités sur les millions d'i4s vendus! J'ai le miens depuis 1 mois maintenant et je n'ai jamais eu le moindre problème avec, donc je te conseille cet achat 

pour lvinatier -> les voitures françaises sont très bien à condition de les entretenir correctement  et je sais de quoi je parle, après c'est possible que tu sois tombé sur notemment une renault d'avant 2006 ^^


----------



## lvinatier (24 Décembre 2011)

seianec a dit:


> Oui faut pas abuser, les problèmes de réceptions restent une minorités sur les millions d'i4s vendus! J'ai le miens depuis 1 mois maintenant et je n'ai jamais eu le moindre problème avec, donc je te conseille cet achat
> 
> pour lvinatier -> les voitures françaises sont très bien à condition de les entretenir correctement  et je sais de quoi je parle, après c'est possible que tu sois tombé sur notemment une renault d'avant 2006 ^^


 
Lol, et non je change très souvent de voiture et elles sont entretenus par les constructeurs, je fais 120 000 kms / an, il y a tjrs un problème..., je roule en Volkswagen pas de soucis intenpestifs...mais bon 80 % des gens roulent pas beaucoups en fait.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 15h27 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 15h25 ----------




lolothentique a dit:


> bonjour
> je suis nouveau sur se site
> je vous lis depuis pas mal de temps sur le problème de réception de l'iphone 4S
> j'en est un depuis quelque mois et j'ai aucun problème de reception
> ...


 

J'en parlais plus haut éffectivement je me demande si ce n'est pas un problème de blocage des opérateurs, j'ai vraiment l'impression que oui.


----------



## seianec (24 Décembre 2011)

Bizarre, mon ancienne Passat m'a posé bien plus de soucis que toutes mes Renault réunies ^^

Sinon, pour ceux qui ont des problèmes, avez-vous déja essayé une nouvelle µSIM?


----------



## Annis59 (24 Décembre 2011)

seianec a dit:


> Oui faut pas abuser, les problèmes de réceptions restent une minorités sur les millions d'i4s vendus! J'ai le miens depuis 1 mois maintenant et je n'ai jamais eu le moindre problème avec, donc je te conseille cet achat
> 
> pour lvinatier -> les voitures françaises sont très bien à condition de les entretenir correctement  et je sais de quoi je parle, après c'est possible que tu sois tombé sur notemment une renault d'avant 2006 ^^


 
Merci pour ton conseil.
je suis allé commander le 4s en blanc car il ne l'ont plus en stock, je l'aurai la semaine prochaine... J'ai pris le blanc car j'ai le 3GS en noir depuis 2009 et je souhaite changer...


----------



## boubaraka (25 Décembre 2011)

lolothentique a dit:


> bonjour
> je suis nouveau sur se site
> je vous lis depuis pas mal de  temps sur le problème de réception de l'iphone 4S
> j'en est un depuis quelque mois et  j'ai aucun problème de reception
> ...


Je ne sais pa si ca vient de la mais moi je suis bloqué chez orange


----------



## Matson (25 Décembre 2011)

Bonjour,
J'ai pas vraiment le même soucis, mais c'est aussi de la réception mais de SMS. Régulièrement je reçois des sms avec 1h de retard, ou bien je ne les reçoit pas du tout (j'ai l'impression qu'ils sont bloqués, je dois en général m'envoyer des textos pour en débloquer d'autres, c'est la parade que j'ai trouvé). Quelqu'un a t'il déjà eu ce soucis avec l'iPhone 4S ?
Merci.


----------



## phil3 (25 Décembre 2011)

Ça, c'est un souci courant, pas uniquement avec iPhone. Je connais ce problème et cette parade depuis bien plus longtemps que l'iPhone.


----------



## Matson (25 Décembre 2011)

phil3 a dit:


> Ça, c'est un souci courant, pas uniquement avec iPhone. Je connais ce problème et cette parade depuis bien plus longtemps que l'iPhone.


Et c'est un soucis de l'opérateur ou bien du téléphone ?
Merci


----------



## boubaraka (25 Décembre 2011)

Matson a dit:


> Bonjour,
> J'ai pas vraiment le même soucis, mais c'est aussi de la réception mais de SMS. Régulièrement je reçois des sms avec 1h de retard, ou bien je ne les reçoit pas du tout (j'ai l'impression qu'ils sont bloqués, je dois en général m'envoyer des textos pour en débloquer d'autres, c'est la parade que j'ai trouvé). Quelqu'un a t'il déjà eu ce soucis avec l'iPhone 4S ?
> Merci.


Moi aussi ca me fait ca constament et que depuis le 4s jamais avant sur mes 3gs ou sur mon 4 alors moi soit je m'envoi un message pour les faire arriver sout etant chez orange je fais #123# pour vour mon credit et ca me les fait arriver aussi voila


----------



## phil3 (25 Décembre 2011)

Je pense que c'est plus un souci de serveur donc opérateurs.

Sinon concernant les problèmes réseau, il semblerait qu'une réinitialisation de l'iPhone comme un nouveau iPhone puis synchronisation (et non restauration) permette de régler le problème. Qui a essayé*?


----------



## iPadOne (25 Décembre 2011)

phil3 a dit:


> Je pense que c'est plus un souci de serveur donc opérateurs.
> 
> Sinon concernant les problèmes réseau, il semblerait qu'une réinitialisation de l'iPhone comme un nouveau iPhone puis synchronisation (et non restauration) permette de régler le problème. Qui a essayé*?




Salut javais essayé sur le 4s de mon gars, ça navais rien fait, par contre la dernière mise a jour a réglé ses problèmes, mais on est reparti comme si cétait un tel neuf on a fait deux reset pour être sur dêtre avec un appareil vierge (merci Rec-Boot), par contre mon 4 réseau no soucis mes soucis sont dans la syncro contacts et pas moyen de régler ça comme il faut (pour linstant)


----------



## boubaraka (26 Décembre 2011)

phil3 a dit:


> Je pense que c'est plus un souci de serveur donc opérateurs.
> 
> Sinon concernant les problèmes réseau, il semblerait qu'une réinitialisation de l'iPhone comme un nouveau iPhone puis synchronisation (et non restauration) permette de régler le problème. Qui a essayé*?


Oui moi essayé plusieurs fois de restaurer et configurer comme nouvel iphone et ths les memes problemes de reseaux


----------



## AZTT (26 Décembre 2011)

j'ai mon IPhone 4S depuis 10 jours environ...

je suis 100% SATISFAIT !!!   

je suis époustouflé par la qualité PHOTO et la qualité Vidéo... qui même en basse lumière m'épate... j'ai même testé en roulant la nuit à la lumière des phares.. il fait mieux que mon APN!!

côté autonomie... venant d'un IPhone 3G je suis là aussi agréablement surpris
côté réception (SFR Réunion) impecc.. il tient bien le 3F et le réseau en général...

le SON est top aussi... on se demande comment ils arrivent à faire du SON de qualité par un si petit trou... et une aussi belle image aussi par un aussi petit trou..


----------



## iPadOne (26 Décembre 2011)

AZTT a dit:


> j'ai mon IPhone 4S depuis 10 jours environ...
> 
> je suis 100% SATISFAIT !!!
> 
> ...



Comme un autre l'a dit si tu a une Twingo et tu fait 1000km/ans tu sera surement tres satisfait


----------



## jeffo13 (26 Décembre 2011)

"Comme un autre l'a dit si tu a une Twingo et tu fait 1000km/ans tu sera surement tres satisfait "

Je ne trouve pas cette comparaison pertinente (ou alors j'ai pas compris ...).

 D'une part la twingo n'est pas l'une des voitures les plus chères (ce qu'est l'Iphone dans les smartphones) et d'autre part, dans certaine utilisation, la ville par exemple, il est préférable de faire 30 000 Km/an dans une twingo que dans une Audi A8.

Je n'ai personnellement pas de problème avec mon 4S, en utilisation relativement intensive (téléphone/mail/texto/GPS/photo/prise de note et gestionnaire de taches synchro). Je ne nie pas que certain en ais, mais comme beaucoup, je n'en ais pas.

Je ne suis pas un technicien en téléphonie, je remarque cependant une "dégradation générale" du réseau (dans le sud en tous cas). Des coupures toujours au même endroit alors que pas avant, des appareils qui fonctionnaient et qui ne fonctionnent plus (type TPE GPRS), des "crachouillis", et ce toutes marques confondues d'appareil ou de réseaux ....


----------



## iPadOne (26 Décembre 2011)

jeffo13 a dit:


> "Comme un autre l'a dit si tu a une Twingo et tu fait 1000km/ans tu sera surement tres satisfait "
> 
> Je ne trouve pas cette comparaison pertinente (ou alors j'ai pas compris ...).



Pas grave un jour ça viendra




jeffo13 a dit:


> il est préférable de faire 30 000 Km/an dans une twingo que dans une Audi A8.


chacun ses gouts




jeffo13 a dit:


> Je ne suis pas un technicien en téléphonie


Tout est dit


Pour faire simple, si tu est en ville ou en zone bien couverte tu sera très satisfait, pour les autres le 4s reçois moins bien (voir pas du tout) que les autres iPhones (par exemple) et pour linstant cest pas clair si cest lOs ou lappareil. Si tu va sur les forums anglophones y a des milliers de gars qui râle a cause de la mauvaise sensibilité


----------



## lvinatier (26 Décembre 2011)

iPadOne a dit:


> Pas grave un jour ça viendra
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Très bon !! et franchement une A8 c'est le pied !!


----------



## jeffo13 (26 Décembre 2011)

@ipadoneUhmmm intéressant de reprendre mes phrases sans "l'avant" ni "l'apres", en d'autre terme sorties de leurs contextes. Ça frise tout de même la malhonnêteté.....


Étonnant cette manière de répondre, de préférence de manière antipathique à ceux qui ne sont pas d'accord avec toi où qui n'ont pas de problèmes avec leur 4 S.


----------



## CeoX (26 Décembre 2011)

jeffo13 a dit:


> @ipadoneUhmmm intéressant de reprendre mes phrases sans "l'avant" ni "l'apres", en d'autre terme sorties de leurs contextes. Ça frise tout de même la malhonnêteté.....
> 
> 
> Étonnant cette manière de répondre, de préférence de manière antipathique à ceux qui ne sont pas d'accord avec toi où qui n'ont pas de problèmes avec leur 4 S.


Bienvenue au club 

Laisse tomber, il est dans son monde...
Il croit qu'il est supérieur à tout le monde, faut pas le contrarier


----------



## iPadOne (26 Décembre 2011)

jeffo13 a dit:


> @ipadoneUhmmm intéressant de reprendre mes phrases sans "l'avant" ni "l'apres", en d'autre terme sorties de leurs contextes. Ça frise tout de même la malhonnêteté.....




heu, on se calme  je coupe tes phrases pour répondre plus clairement : tu dit: 





> il est préférable de faire 30 000 Km/an dans une twingo que dans une Audi A8.


 je répond chacun ses gouts ,_ je vois pas de malhonnêteté  _




jeffo13 a dit:


> Étonnant cette manière de répondre, de préférence de manière antipathique à ceux qui ne sont pas d'accord avec toi où qui n'ont pas de problèmes avec leur 4 S.


juste en passant je nai pas de iPhone 4s, mais jai eu tous les iphone dès le jour de leur sortie mondiale, y compris avoir un iPhone 1ere gen avec une carte sim ATT en Asie pendant 3 mois bonjour les factures. 

Pour en revenir au sujet certains ont peu ou pas de problème, mais dautres en ont ont, et certains problèmes comme les communications coupé quand on utilise le mains libre  beaucoup doivent avoir le même défauts mais faute de se servir du kit sen aperçoivent pas, pour le réseau cest pareil si tu est en zone dense et bien couverte tu naura rien a lui reprocher cest pas le cas de tout le monde.

Maintenant si mes réponses ne te plaisent pas cest peu-etre parce-que tu viens fanfaronner  en disant mais moi le miens y marche nickel et pourtant je suis un power user (genre vous râlez pour rien)

voili voilou

Noyeux Joêl kan même

PS: je pense pas me tromper en disant que le 13 de ton pseudo signifie Marseille?

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 02h40 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 02h34 ----------




CeoX a dit:


> Bienvenue au club
> 
> Laisse tomber, il est dans son monde...
> Il croit qu'il est supérieur à tout le monde, faut pas le contrarier



Tiens te revoilà le CEO, avec ton pseudo tu ose encore dire que cest moi suis prétentieux cest un peu lhistoire de celui qui critique le cure-dents dans loeil du voisin mais qui vois pas le sapin dans le siens   

A part ça jai pas vu beaucoup de tes intervention pour aider (ou essayer) qui que ce soit, cest petre normal vu que tu est CEO (hein quand même !!!)


----------



## jeffo13 (26 Décembre 2011)

"heu, on se calme...."

*Je le suis*

" tu dit: 
Citation:
"il est préférable de faire 30 000 Km/an dans une twingo que dans une Audi A8."" 
*Non, j'ai dit : *
*"dans certaine utilisation, la ville par exemple, il est préférable de faire 30 000 Km/an dans une twingo que dans une Audi A8."*
*Ben oui, un libérale pr exemple, qui bosse en ville, il va laisser l'A8 dans le garage et acheter une twingo/smart/mini. Bref l'A8 n'est pas adaptée à ses besoins. *
* 
*"Pour en revenir au sujet certains ont peu ou pas de problème, mais dautres en ont ont, et certains problèmes comme les communications coupé quand on utilise le mains libre beaucoup doivent avoir le même défauts mais faute de se servir du kit sen aperçoivent pas"

*Ne t'en déplaise (excuses moi hein), j'utilise tous les jours mon 4S en main libre oreillette ou option intégré dans ma voiture -> aucun soucis*

Maintenant si mes réponses ne te plaisent pas cest peu-etre parce-que tu viens fanfaronner en disant mais moi le miens y marche nickel et pourtant je suis un power user (genre vous râlez pour rien)"

*J'ai écrit aussi : "Je ne nie pas que certain en ais (des problèmes), mais comme beaucoup, je n'en ais pas."*
*Quelqu'un vient ecrire ici qu'il est 100% satisfait de son 4S, et tu sors ta vanne sur la twingo (qui ne veut rien dire, puisque rien n'est comparable, quand on fait une métaphore il faut au moins essayer que ça veuille dire quelque chose / soit drole .... bref). Pour le coup, tu la joue genre "et toi, normal que t'ais pas de problème puisque t'utilises rien de ton Iphone" ... et c'est moi qui fanfarone? **Le seul qui donne ici l'impression de fanfaronner .... 
*
*Joyeux noel à toi 
*


----------



## CeoX (26 Décembre 2011)

iPadOne a dit:


> Tiens te revoilà le CEO, avec ton pseudo tu ose encore dire que cest moi suis prétentieux cest un peu lhistoire de celui qui critique le cure-dents dans loeil du voisin mais qui vois pas le sapin dans le siens
> 
> A part ça jai pas vu beaucoup de tes intervention pour aider (ou essayer) qui que ce soit, cest petre normal vu que tu est CEO (hein quand même !!!)


La dernière fois, je n'ai pas répondu sur ton intervention à propos de mon pseudo, car je n'y croyais pas vraiment.... Mais si, tu maintiens ton délire :mouais:
Ca n'a rien à voir avec le CEO (Chief Executive Officer), c'est juste que mon pseudo était déjà pris donc j'ai changé juste une lettre et j'ai choisi la lettre "C" à la place... rien de plus. Rien à voir avec tes inépties...

Maintenant il faut prouver sa présence sur ce topic en montrant qu'on a aidé les utilisateurs?!? J'ai déjà aidé... pas beaucoup mais un peu. Et toi, tu fais quoi ici alors, sachant que ton 4S est dans un tiroir et que tu nous soules avec ton N9 ? 



iPadOne a dit:


> PS: je pense pas me tromper en disant que le 13 de ton pseudo signifie Marseille?


T'aimes ça les pseudos toi !!


----------



## iPadOne (26 Décembre 2011)

jeffo13 a dit:


> *Ne t'en déplaise (excuses moi hein), j'utilise tous les jours mon 4S en main libre oreillette ou option intégré dans ma voiture -> aucun soucis*
> [/B]



je ne parlais quavec le kit Apple mais cest intéressant parce-que beaucoup ont ce soucis sur des longues conversation (kit Apple), ça semble vouloir dire que ça ne serait quune première série (de quand date le tiens ?
on a fait des essais sur deux de nos 4s et cest seulement avec le kit Apple nouveau ou ancien cest idem, par contre avec les kit sans +/- volume (non Apple) ça ne le fait pas.

Y a un ou deux sujet ici sur ce problème  




jeffo13 a dit:


> *Joyeux noel à toi
> *



Marchi marchi

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 04h12 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 04h08 ----------




CeoX a dit:


> La dernière fois, je n'ai pas répondu sur ton intervention à propos de mon pseudo, car je n'y croyais pas vraiment.... Mais si, tu maintiens ton délire :mouais:
> Ca n'a rien à voir avec le CEO (Chief Executive Officer), c'est juste que mon pseudo était déjà pris donc j'ai changé juste une lettre et j'ai choisi la lettre "C" à la place... rien de plus. Rien à voir avec tes inépties...
> 
> Maintenant il faut prouver sa présence sur ce topic en montrant qu'on a aidé les utilisateurs?!? J'ai déjà aidé... pas beaucoup mais un peu. Et toi, tu fais quoi ici alors, sachant que ton 4S est dans un tiroir et que tu nous soules avec ton N9 ?
> ...



Heu il me semble avoir dit a plusieurs reprise que le 4s est le seul iPhone que jai pas pris, si tu avais pris le temps de lire, tu aurai lu que jattend de reprendre mon 4 quand lOs naura plus les soucis que jai avec iOs5.

Sinon pour lhistoire de ton pseudo ton explication est plutôt tiré par les cheveux cherche bien tu va arriver a trouver une bonne excuse


----------



## boubaraka (26 Décembre 2011)

Avez vous une info sur la date d'une eventuelle mise a jour !?


----------



## jeffo13 (26 Décembre 2011)

Non ce n'est pas le kit Apple.C'est une plantronics M100, que je ne peux que conseiller car très confortable (du genre qu'on oublie à l'oreille) et de très bonne qualité, pour moi et mon interlocuteur. Jauge batterie qui s'affiche sur l'Iphone. Seul soucis, elle ne déclenche pas SIRI.


----------



## CeoX (26 Décembre 2011)

iPadOne a dit:


> Heu il me semble avoir dit a plusieurs reprise que le 4s est le seul iPhone que j&#8217;ai pas pris, si tu avais pris le temps de lire, tu aurai lu que j&#8217;attend de reprendre mon 4 quand l&#8217;Os n&#8217;aura plus les soucis que j&#8217;ai avec iOs5.
> 
> Sinon pour l&#8217;histoire de ton pseudo ton explication est plutôt tiré par les cheveux cherche bien tu va arriver a trouver une bonne excuse


Tu as raison, j'évite de te lire 
Pour le pseudo, BRAVO ! Tu sais mieux que moi l'origine de mon pseudo 
Je m'incline devant vous, Maitre...



boubaraka a dit:


> Avez vous une info sur la date d'une eventuelle mise a jour !?


Apple donne très rarement de date concernant une mise à jour...

Tu as vu IpadOne, j'ai aidé quelqu'un. Tu peux le noter


----------



## boubaraka (28 Décembre 2011)

Moi depuis quelque jours imessage est horriblement long a s'activer genre 20 min je ne sais pas pourquoi


----------



## lvinatier (28 Décembre 2011)

Bon, re à tous 
Et bien aujourd'hui( le 27 ) je suis allé chez Apple j'ai repris un 4S mais bien sûre chez Apple en direct donc pas de blocage, il n'y avait plus de 32 Go alors j'ai pris un 64 GO, donc je vous tiens au courant si coupure ou perte réseau comme nous avons et avais avec mon 4s de 32 go de chez Bouygues, pour le moment tout va bien, ha oui, je suis resté en ios 5 pas 5.01 pour voir, à suivre...

Boubaraka tu as toujours des coupures et autres ??
J'aurai bien aimer savoir qui avait acheté son 4s chez les opérateurs pour ceux qui consult ce forum et si ils ont des problèmes particuliers, cela aurait été sympa de votre part.

Cdlt 



---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 00h58 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 00h54 ----------

Ha oui une dernière chose arrêtez les guys de vous chamailler, c vrai ipdone nous gonfle avec son N9 mais il participe et essai de faire avancer le schmilblic quand même !!! :rateau:


----------



## iPadOne (28 Décembre 2011)

jeffo13 a dit:


> Non ce n'est pas le kit Apple.C'est une plantronics M100, que je ne peux que conseiller car très confortable (du genre qu'on oublie à l'oreille) et de très bonne qualité, pour moi et mon interlocuteur. Jauge batterie qui s'affiche sur l'Iphone. Seul soucis, elle ne déclenche pas SIRI.



nous on a eu des soucis de réseau sur les 2 4s et ils venaient de lApple Store de NY, on en a changé un des deux idem, par contre depuis la 5.01 ça semble aller mieux niveau batterie et réception mais cest pas le pied quelques petites coupure, comme cest pas moi qui utilise ces 2 appareils je peux pas en dire plus. 
Moi jattend une MaJ qui règle les soucis de syncro sur mon 4 avec iCloud je veux pas me retrouver avec mes notes dupliqué 780 fois comme au passage en iOs5. 

voili voilou

Soit pas jaloux  le N9 est bien , joli et tout et tout mais quand tu a eu des iPhones cest pas facile de passer au autres choses , avec son environnement Apple nous a bien soudé chez eux.


----------



## lvinatier (28 Décembre 2011)

iPadOne a dit:


> nous on a eu des soucis de réseau sur les 2 4s et ils venaient de lApple Store de NY, on en a changé un des deux idem, par contre depuis la 5.01 ça semble aller mieux niveau batterie et réception mais cest pas le pied quelques petites coupure, comme cest pas moi qui utilise ces 2 appareils je peux pas en dire plus.
> Moi jattend une MaJ qui règle les soucis de syncro sur mon 4 avec iCloud je veux pas me retrouver avec mes notes dupliqué 780 fois comme au passage en iOs5.
> 
> voili voilou
> ...


 

Oui j'ai repris un vieux Vivaz et non de dieu quel merde ce téléphone, vraiment l'Iphone c'est quand même simple et ludique, bon on va voir le nouveau ce que cela donne...


----------



## iPadOne (28 Décembre 2011)

lvinatier a dit:


> Oui j'ai repris un vieux Vivaz et non de dieu quel merde ce téléphone, vraiment l'Iphone c'est quand même simple et ludique, bon on va voir le nouveau ce que cela donne...



Jai essayé pas mal de machine sous Droid (on nous les donne en dotations) et rien a voir avec un iPhone, le Nokia est super sympa rapide mais cest un peux comme les iPhones sous OS2.5 y a encore vraiment besoin de mises a jours comparé au iOs4.XXX , iOs5 me parait pas abouti , cest dailleurs la dernière fois que je fait la mise a jour de suite.

Normalement Apple devrais sortir une MaJ rapidement reste a savoir ce quelle va nous apporter (ou pas)


----------



## tef45 (28 Décembre 2011)

lvinatier a dit:


> Merci d'envoyer un petit mail de temps en temps pour info si cela tient, pour Boubaraka le problème est revenu très vite....





Comme demandé je reviens et au bout d'une semaine toujours aucun problème. 
Pourvu que ça dure comme dirait JYL


----------



## boubaraka (28 Décembre 2011)

Boubaraka tu as toujours des coupures et autres ??

Oui moi toujours led mêmes problemes de reseaux coupures impossible d'envoyer des message ou je les recois 3h apres quant on m'appel les gens tombes sur mon repondeur de plus les imessages mettent plus de 20 min a s'activer et la ca fait 2 jours que quant je capte en 3g (vraiment rare) et que je veux genre relever mes mail ou regarder la meteo ou autres ca me dit impossible d'activer le reseau cellulaire alors que les données cellulaire sont bien activé et que je capte 2barres de 3g donc je ne peut rien faire sans le wifi pffffff


----------



## xavax (28 Décembre 2011)

Moi j'ai appelé apple, j'avais un problème de reseau (mais d'après Orange le problème venait d'eux) et j'avais un ecran jaune. Ce matin j'ai reçu mon nouvel iphon par UPS et tout va bien a priori! Il ne faut pas hésiter a les appeler le SAV assure.


----------



## lvinatier (28 Décembre 2011)

tef45 a dit:


> Comme demandé je reviens et au bout d'une semaine toujours aucun problème.
> Pourvu que ça dure comme dirait JYL


 
A tus pris ton iphone chez un opérateur ou bien débloqué chez Apple ??
et as tu mis la mise à jour en 9A406 ?


----------



## boubaraka (28 Décembre 2011)

xavax a dit:


> Moi j'ai appelé apple, j'avais un problème de reseau (mais d'après Orange le problème venait d'eux) et j'avais un ecran jaune. Ce matin j'ai reçu mon nouvel iphon par UPS et tout va bien a priori! Il ne faut pas hésiter a les appeler le SAV assure.


 moi c'est pas faute de les appeler j'en suis a mon quatrieme iphone 4s et toujours les memes problemes!!


----------



## lvinatier (28 Décembre 2011)

boubaraka a dit:


> moi c'est pas faute de les appeler j'en suis a mon quatrieme iphone 4s et toujours les memes problemes!!


 

Boubaraka ne peut tu pas prêter ton 4S à quelqu'un pour voir si il a les mêmes soucis ?


----------



## boubaraka (28 Décembre 2011)

lvinatier a dit:


> Boubaraka ne peut tu pas prêter ton 4S à quelqu'un pour voir si il a les mêmes soucis ?


 j'ai personne de mon entourage qui a une micro sim de toute fasson les trois iphone que j'ais renvoyer apple ma bient dis qu'il y'avait un soucis sur les trois pour ca qu'il m'ont renvoyé un quatriéme mais toujours pareil donc la je despere en attendant une mise a jour ou l'iphone 5 (que je n'acheterais pas le jour de la sortie une foie pas deux)


----------



## tef45 (28 Décembre 2011)

lvinatier a dit:


> A tus pris ton iphone chez un opérateur ou bien débloqué chez Apple ??
> et as tu mis la mise à jour en 9A406 ?


Comme je l'ai dit page 37 je crois je l'ai acheté chez apple et j'ai eu les soucis de connections  donc j'ai mis le firmware à jour à savoir le 406 car j'avais le 405 et depuis plus aucun soucis


----------



## lvinatier (28 Décembre 2011)

tef45 a dit:


> Comme je l'ai dit page 37 je crois je l'ai acheté chez apple et j'ai eu les soucis de connections donc j'ai mis le firmware à jour à savoir le 406 car j'avais le 405 et depuis plus aucun soucis


 

Ok oui mais pour se souvenir de tout !!! lol pas évident...
Donc maintenenant tu n'as plus de coupure ni de perte de réseau apparement, bien alors, toi boubaraka je suis quand même sur le cul de tous les soucis que tu as, après le remplacement de tes 4 Iphones, il y a qques choses quand même que personne a pigé ! 
Je sais pas si il est bloqué sur un opérateur mais moi à ta place j'aurais éssayé de prendre une carte prépayée d'un autre opérateur pour voir....


----------



## Ansari (28 Décembre 2011)

Je crois que Boubaraka est maudit.... :S


----------



## lvinatier (28 Décembre 2011)

boubaraka a dit:


> j'ai personne de mon entourage qui a une micro sim de toute fasson les trois iphone que j'ais renvoyer apple ma bient dis qu'il y'avait un soucis sur les trois pour ca qu'il m'ont renvoyé un quatriéme mais toujours pareil donc la je despere en attendant une mise a jour ou l'iphone 5 (que je n'acheterais pas le jour de la sortie une foie pas deux)


 

tu peux faire découper une puce d'un pote simplement et tu lui achette un adaptateur pour micro sim quand il veut remettre sa puce, ça vaut rien l'adaptateur, ou essais aussi un autre opérateur en carte prépayée et tu verras, tout cela ne coûte pas cher !!


----------



## iPadOne (28 Décembre 2011)

lvinatier a dit:


> Ok oui mais pour se souvenir de tout !!! lol pas évident...
> Donc maintenenant tu n'as plus de coupure ni de perte de réseau apparement, bien alors, toi boubaraka je suis quand même sur le cul de tous les soucis que tu as, après le remplacement de tes 4 Iphones, il y a qques choses quand même que personne a pigé !
> Je sais pas si il est bloqué sur un opérateur mais moi à ta place j'aurais éssayé de prendre une carte prépayée d'un autre opérateur pour voir....



en effet ça serait une bonne idée de voir avec un autre telco, Je crois que BouBa est ce quon appelle un cas extreme, il suffit de vraiment très peu dans la radio pour passer du très bon a rien du tout, dans un temps ancestral quand on installais les AS 400 et les Radiocom 2000 on devais couper lantenne en fibre de verre en fonction du volume magnetique de la voiture, il suffisait de 2 mm de plus ou de moins pour avoir une réception horrible ou plus du tout. Comme les antennes était très longues donc les types les usait dans les garage et les parkings il nous avais fallu 6 mois pour trouver le problème et y remédier même les ingénieur de chez Matra devenais fou, une fois quon a eu trouvé ça a été simple a régler une boule en acier sur le bout de lantenne. 

Bouba doit être dans une "cuvette" a très faible maillage, seul une complète MAJ réglera son problème.

voili voilou


----------



## boubaraka (29 Décembre 2011)

iPadOne a dit:


> en effet ça serait une bonne idée de voir avec un autre telco, Je crois que BouBa est ce quon appelle un cas extreme, il suffit de vraiment très peu dans la radio pour passer du très bon a rien du tout, dans un temps ancestral quand on installais les AS 400 et les Radiocom 2000 on devais couper lantenne en fibre de verre en fonction du volume magnetique de la voiture, il suffisait de 2 mm de plus ou de moins pour avoir une réception horrible ou plus du tout. Comme les antennes était très longues donc les types les usait dans les garage et les parkings il nous avais fallu 6 mois pour trouver le problème et y remédier même les ingénieur de chez Matra devenais fou, une fois quon a eu trouvé ça a été simple a régler une boule en acier sur le bout de lantenne.
> 
> Bouba doit être dans une "cuvette" a très faible maillage, seul une complète MAJ réglera son problème.
> 
> voili voilou


Merci ipadone pour tous ce que tu dis c'est vrai que je ne m'attends a plus rien sauf a une mise a jour mais ce qui m'enerve c'est que mon iphone 4 a exactement la meme version de iso en 5.0.1 version deux et aucun bug mais pourquoi sur le 4 tout et ok mais sur le 4s c'est l'horreur!! Grrrrrr


----------



## iPadOne (29 Décembre 2011)

boubaraka a dit:


> Merci ipadone pour tous ce que tu dis c'est vrai que je ne m'attends a plus rien sauf a une mise a jour mais ce qui m'enerve c'est que mon iphone 4 a exactement la meme version de iso en 5.0.1 version deux et aucun bug mais pourquoi sur le 4 tout et ok mais sur le 4s c'est l'horreur!! Grrrrrr




Mais Bouba ce que tu ne sait pas cest que du 4 au 4S y a seulement 20 a 30% des composant qui sont les mêmes, leur système multi-réseau nest pas simple a mettre en place. On avais eu le même genre de soucis au début du déploiement du 1800 Mhz et des Dual-Band (Bouygues par exemple) même Nokia, Ericsson ou Motorola qui ont des armées dingénieur avec des décennie dexpérience nont pas tenté dentré dans ce jeux. La radio est un domaine ultra sophistiqué avec des milliers de paramètres a gérer, Apple et sa culture de la perfection y arrivera mais il faut être un peu patient (même si cest Chiant)


----------



## Ansari (29 Décembre 2011)

iPadOne a dit:


> Mais Bouba ce que tu ne sait pas cest que du 4 au 4S y a seulement 20 a 30% des composant qui sont les mêmes, leur système multi-réseau nest pas simple a mettre en place. On avais eu le même genre de soucis au début du déploiement du 1800 Mhz et des Dual-Band (Bouygues par exemple) même Nokia, Ericsson ou Motorola qui ont des armées dingénieur avec des décennie dexpérience nont pas tenté dentré dans ce jeux. La radio est un domaine ultra sophistiqué avec des milliers de paramètres a gérer, Apple et sa culture de la perfection y arrivera mais il faut être un peu patient (même si cest Chiant)


Tu m'as l'air vachement bien calé iPadOne ! Tu es expert en réseau ?


----------



## iPadOne (29 Décembre 2011)

Ansari a dit:


> Tu m'as l'air vachement bien calé iPadOne ! Tu es expert en réseau ?


Non mais depuis 1987, que je navigue dans les eaux lélectronique embarqué a un niveau assez élevé et dans la téléphonie Vraiment mobile depuis 1996, avec le temps jai fini par en apprendre un peu sur ce domaine. 

La radio cest un domaine qui même si il existe depuis 1 siècle, on a encore plein dinconnu (ou mal maitrisé) , le cas du 4s est un vrai cas décole car cest le premier vrai multi canaux grand public


----------



## Ansari (29 Décembre 2011)

iPadOne a dit:


> le cas du 4s est un vrai cas décole car cest le premier vrai multi canaux grand public


Eh oui ! Et il en faut bien un pour essayer les platres !
En tout cas moi, je confirme encore qu'avec la 9A406 je beaucoup moins de problème de perte réseaux. Je vais cependant attendre avant de mettre la 5.1 quand elle sortira, car si elle n'intègre pas le patch de la 9A406, je vais l'avoir dans l'os !


----------



## iPadOne (29 Décembre 2011)

Ansari a dit:


> Eh oui ! Et il en faut bien un pour essayer les platres !
> En tout cas moi, je confirme encore qu'avec la 9A406 je beaucoup moins de problème de perte réseaux. Je vais cependant attendre avant de mettre la 5.1 quand elle sortira, car si elle n'intègre pas le patch de la 9A406, je vais l'avoir dans l'os !



Au risque d&#8217;en décevoir beaucoup je crains que la prochaine MaJ ne règle pas la totalité du problème, mais de grande améliorations sont a venir surement. 

Pour ceux qui n&#8217;ont pas de connaissance dans le domaine: Apple essaye de faire rouler une voiture qui avec le même moteur: au Gaz, gasoil, sans plomb et bio-etanhol  et tout ça automatiquement et sans aucune manipulation de l&#8217;utilisateur.


----------



## boubaraka (29 Décembre 2011)

pff j'espere moi la maj va venir vite et tous reglé qu'ont n'en parles plus de ces problèmes réseaux!!


----------



## p.praud (30 Décembre 2011)

J'ai eu le même problème depuis 1 semaine et mon activation.
Perte de réseau et recherche...
J'ai cherché à faire la mise à jour OS 5.1. Et là, il m'affiche "fichier interne incompatible et mis à jour impossible" !!!

J'ai restauré l'iphone et rechargé la mise à jour. Depuis, plus de problème de réseau 3G. Tout fonctionne comme avec mon vieux iphone 3. Mais en 10 fois plus rapide.

Bon courage

Philippe


----------



## Ansari (30 Décembre 2011)

p.praud a dit:


> J'ai eu le même problème depuis 1 semaine et mon activation.
> Perte de réseau et recherche...
> J'ai cherché à faire la mise à jour OS 5.1. Et là, il m'affiche "fichier interne incompatible et mis à jour impossible" !!!
> 
> ...


Du coup tu es en quelle version alors ?


----------



## stéphane83 (30 Décembre 2011)

Ansari a dit:


> Du coup tu es en quelle version alors ?



C'est quoi ces histoires de versions?
Nous sommes en 5.0.1 non?


----------



## Ansari (30 Décembre 2011)

stéphane83 a dit:


> C'est quoi ces histoires de versions?
> Nous sommes en 5.0.1 non?


Tu as la 5.0.1 9A405 et la 5.0.1 9A406


----------



## seianec (30 Décembre 2011)

Petite question, je sais pas si ça a déja été proposé, mais vous avez essayé, ceux qui peuvent, la beta 5.1?


----------



## stéphane83 (30 Décembre 2011)

Ansari a dit:


> Tu as la 5.0.1 9A405 et la 5.0.1 9A406



Quelle est la différence? et comment la télécharger?


----------



## boubaraka (30 Décembre 2011)

stéphane83 a dit:


> Quelle est la différence? et comment la télécharger?


en faite la difference entre la 5.0.1 9A405 et la 5.0.1 9A406 c'est que la 9A406 et juste pour les gens qui ont des problemes de carte sim absente ou de reception et celle ci pour ce faire sauvegarde ton iphone sur itunes puis restaure le et ensuite reinstalle ta sauvegarde et voila tu sera en 5.0.1 9A406 mais si tu na pas de probleme de carte sim ou de reseaux pas la peine de la faire
voici le lien officiel d'apple ainsi que la marche a suivre: http://support.apple.com/kb/TS4148?viewlocale=fr_FR


----------



## stéphane83 (30 Décembre 2011)

boubaraka a dit:


> en faite la difference entre la 5.0.1 9A405 et la 5.0.1 9A406 c'est que la 9A406 et juste pour les gens qui ont des problemes de carte sim absente ou de reception et celle ci pour ce faire sauvegarde ton iphone sur itunes puis restaure le et ensuite reinstalle ta sauvegarde et voila tu sera en 5.0.1 9A406 mais si tu na pas de probleme de carte sim ou de reseaux pas la peine de la faire
> voici le lien officiel d'apple ainsi que la marche a suivre: http://support.apple.com/kb/TS4148?viewlocale=fr_FR



Merci


----------



## boubaraka (30 Décembre 2011)

De rien tiens nous informé si tu la fait et que ca regle quelque chose


----------



## boubaraka (31 Décembre 2011)

ca serai bien que pour la nouvelle année de ne plus avoir de problémes de reseaux j'éspere qu'il va avoir une maj en début d'année qui régle tous ca


----------



## clearmax (31 Décembre 2011)

viens de faire la maj  pour l'instant ca va ......va ce durer? that's the question...suite au prochain episode


----------



## boubaraka (31 Décembre 2011)

Ok tiens nous au courant


----------



## boubaraka (31 Décembre 2011)

Alors moi j'avais commandé une coque sur internet je l'ai recu aujourd'hui et depui que je l'ai j'ais l'impression que je capte encor moin j'ai un trait de reseaux ou zero trait mais avec marqué orange ou un trait avec un message d'erreur reseau crllulaire indisponible je ne comprends plus rien


----------



## boubaraka (1 Janvier 2012)

Ce debut d'année a rien changé toujours autant de priblèmes de reseaux grrrrr pffffff


----------



## boubaraka (1 Janvier 2012)

Je deviens fou plus de 20 min que j'ai 4 barres de reseaux et pas moyen d'envoyer un message ou de passer un appel a chaque foi ca me marque echec appel je commence a en avoir ras le bol


----------



## lvinatier (1 Janvier 2012)

boubaraka a dit:


> Je deviens fou plus de 20 min que j'ai 4 barres de reseaux et pas moyen d'envoyer un message ou de passer un appel a chaque foi ca me marque echec appel je commence a en avoir ras le bol


 

Bouba, fais éssayer ton 4S par quelqu'un d'autre !!!!


----------



## boubaraka (1 Janvier 2012)

Si il ne fonctionne pas avec moi ca sera pareil avec les autres c'est pas moi qui degage de mauvaise ondes quant même vu que le 4 est nikel


----------



## clearmax (1 Janvier 2012)

Suite a maj faite hier matin ,ca a l'air d'aller mieux...pas de coupure ,il a l'air plus rapide ,pourvu que ca dure ,vous tiendrait au courant ces prochains jours,bonne annee


----------



## Ansari (2 Janvier 2012)

boubaraka a dit:


> Alors moi j'avais commandé une coque sur internet je l'ai recu aujourd'hui et depui que je l'ai j'ais l'impression que je capte encor moin j'ai un trait de reseaux ou zero trait mais avec marqué orange ou un trait avec un message d'erreur reseau crllulaire indisponible je ne comprends plus rien


Je crois que tu es maudit Boubaraka ! :rateau:
Normalement la 5.1 devrait sortir d'ici 15 jours...on croise tous les doigts pour avoir un firmware plus stable !
et...
BONNE ANNEE !


----------



## boubaraka (2 Janvier 2012)

Ansari a dit:


> Je crois que tu es maudit Boubaraka ! :rateau:
> Normalement la 5.1 devrait sortir d'ici 15 jours...on croise tous les doigts pour avoir un firmware plus stable !
> et...
> BONNE ANNEE !


Cool si elle sort dans 15 jours j'espere qu'elle va resoudre les problemes de reception et que ca ne sera pas pire


----------



## boubaraka (2 Janvier 2012)

Moi j'ai Remaqué quelque chose ca peut parraitre fou bizare ou alors simple coïncidense mais depuis quelque jours en faite 1jour sur 2 j'ai des problémes un jour j'ai que des coupures avec un trait fe reseaux et jour 5/5 de reseaux et zero coupure bizare non et ce depuis 2 ou 3 semaine depuis la derniere mise a jour en faite je crois qu'en penssez vous!?


----------



## boubaraka (2 Janvier 2012)

Toujours 5/5 barres de reseaux ca m'etone pourvu que ca dure mais je ni crois pas trop


----------



## aurelienlewin (2 Janvier 2012)

Salut les loustics. 

Voilà, mon précieux est arrivé ce matin à 10h30 (4S EU-GSM WHITE). 

J'écris ce message pour rassurer les acheteurs potentiels, car en vous lisant, j'avais des sueurs froides.

Livré sous iOS 5.0.1, il est à 59% de batterie (livré à 75%) ce qui est vraiment bon comparé à mon 3GS ! Pourtant, j'ai passé ma journée à le configurer (je l'ai mis en route comme nouvel iPhone, pour avoir une base saine et ne pas reprendre une sauvegarde). Wi-Fi, 3G : tout est au top.

J'ai 3/4 barres de réseau en 3G (Orange/SOSH) et ma la vitesse data est vraiment agréable.

Pour les appels, j'en ai reçu deux (deux iPhones, respectivement sous Bouyghes et l'autre sous Orange Origami) je n'eu aucun problème de coupure*!

Enfin, Siri est sympa, mais c'est gadget pour sur. Je ne l'ai testé qu'en Wi-Fi, sa voix est très robotique*!

Si ça peut vous aider dans vos recherches, je pense que le configurer comme nouvel iPhone et rapatrier ses infos/contacts/photos à la main plutôt que par sauvegarde doit aider.
Le n° de sériée : DNPGX*** (si ça aide?)

Si vous avez des questions ou des tests à faire, je serai ravi de vous aider.


----------



## boubaraka (2 Janvier 2012)

Cool que tu n'ais aucun probléme redit nous ce qu'il en est aprés plusieurs jours d'utilisation!! Et tu a fais comment tu a rentrer tous tes parametres manuelement!? Ainsi que tes contact,mail.. Et tu a aussi reclassé tous t app une a une !?Derniere question tu habites dans une grande ville ou pas?(pour savoir pour la 3g)


----------



## aurelienlewin (2 Janvier 2012)

boubaraka a dit:


> Cool que tu n'ais aucun probléme redit nous ce qu'il en est aprés plusieurs jours d'utilisation!! Et tu a fais comment tu a rentrer tous tes parametres manuelement!? Ainsi que tes contact,mail.. Et tu a aussi reclassé tous t app une a une !?Derniere question tu habites dans une grande ville ou pas?(pour savoir pour la 3g)



Oui, il faudra voir avec le recul*!

J'ai sauvé tous mes contacts/mails/correspondants/calendriers sur iCloud et Google par sécurité, mes photos dans iPhoto. 

J'ai récupéré mes apps depuis iTunes over Wi-Fi (ça va vite de créer des dossiers depuis iTunes, pour trier) et j'ai juste perdu mes SMS.

Je suis près de Lille, donc oui plutôt grande ville (Saint-André-lez-Lille pour être exact) mais je capte mieux dans notre appartement qu'avec mon 3GS.


----------



## boubaraka (2 Janvier 2012)

Cool la solution avec icloud mais moi ca m'embete de reclasser toute mes app une a une (plus de 400) pour au finale ne pas avoir la certitude qu'il fonctionne mieux en le configurant comme nouvel iphone


----------



## aurelienlewin (2 Janvier 2012)

Je comprend, c'est une question de point de vue... Je préfère me prendre la tête une heure et être tranquille "à jamais" que l'inverse


----------



## boubaraka (3 Janvier 2012)

aurelienlewin a dit:


> Je comprend, c'est une question de point de vue... Je préfère me prendre la tête une heure et être tranquille "à jamais" que l'inverse


En effet tu capte a fonds mais comment etre sur que sa resoudrais mais problemes de configurer en tant que nouvel iphone dommage tu na pas essayé de restaurer la sauvegarde de ton 3gs avant pour vour si tu avais des problemes

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 00h57 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé Hier à 23h26 ----------

Tu fais comment apres pour recuperer t'ais contact sauvegardé sur icloud dans ton iphone!?


----------



## aurelienlewin (3 Janvier 2012)

boubaraka a dit:


> [...] dommage tu na pas essayé de restaurer la sauvegarde de ton 3gs avant pour vour si tu avais des problemes



Je veux bien aider, mais sans pour autant risquer de m'attirer des problèmes pour la science 
C'est toujours comme ça que je fonctionne (iMac, Macbook Pro...) le passage à Lion c'était uniquement une fois le système formaté et mis à neuf... 
On peut voir ça comme le ménage de printemps ;-)



boubaraka a dit:


> [...]Tu fais comment apres pour recuperer t'ais contact sauvegardé sur icloud dans ton iphone!?



Il te suffit, au démarrage de l'iPhone sous iOS5 de lui dire d'utiliser iCloud (il te le demande) d'inscrire ton login/mdp et cocher mails, contacts... il récupère tout, même les photos des contacts*!


----------



## boubaraka (3 Janvier 2012)

aurelienlewin a dit:


> Je veux bien aider, mais sans pour autant risquer de m'attirer des problèmes pour la science
> C'est toujours comme ça que je fonctionne (iMac, Macbook Pro...) le passage à Lion c'était uniquement une fois le système formaté et mis à neuf...
> On peut voir ça comme le ménage de printemps ;-)
> 
> ...


Ok ok merci j'essaieai quant je serai motivé


----------



## seianec (3 Janvier 2012)

aurelienlewin a dit:


> Je comprend, c'est une question de point de vue... Je préfère me prendre la tête une heure et être tranquille "à jamais" que l'inverse



Par contre pas terrible le débit 3G+ avec Sosh :/


----------



## aurelienlewin (3 Janvier 2012)

seianec a dit:


> Par contre pas terrible le débit 3G+ avec Sosh :/



J'avoue, mais ça me suffit à l'usage que j'en fait*!


----------



## boubaraka (3 Janvier 2012)

aurelienlewin a dit:


> J'avoue, mais ça me suffit à l'usage que j'en fait*!


Tu as toujours rien a signaler sur ton iphone!?


----------



## LeProf (4 Janvier 2012)

J'ai moi aussi quelques soucis avec mon iphone 4S:

Parfois j'ai 3 à 4 barre niveau réception pour le téléphone et pas de 3G ni de Edge, il y a juste un cercle qui apparait à droite des barres.
Puis d'autres fois, au même endroit, j'ai seulement une barre en réception et le sigle 3G qui apparait à droite ???!!!!

C'est d'autant plus étonnant, que dans ces même lieux avec mon ancien iphone 3G, j'avais de la 3G!!!

J'ai remarqué aussi que souvent, quand le mobile est en veille puis sort de veille, il met un temps relativement long pour retrouver la 3G (si il l'avait avant la mise en veille).... voir souvent il ne la trouve pas ( cercle à droite des barres).

Enfin, quand cela arrive, j'ai découvert quand allant dans le menu général puis réseau et en réinitialisant les paramètres 3G, j'obtiens instantanément la réception 3G, même si cela ne dure pas souvent très longtemps 

Avec mon 4S, je suis passé chez SFR, alors qu'avec mon 3G, j'étais chez orange....

J'avoue que ce problème me dépasse, je n'ai pas encore pris le temps de téléphoner à Apple, mais je pense que je ne vais pas tarder!


----------



## boubaraka (4 Janvier 2012)

LeProf a dit:


> J'ai moi aussi quelques soucis avec mon iphone 4S:
> 
> Parfois j'ai 3 à 4 barre niveau réception pour le téléphone et pas de 3G ni de Edge, il y a juste un cercle qui apparait à droite des barres.
> Puis d'autres fois, au même endroit, j'ai seulement une barre en réception et le sigle 3G qui apparait à droite ???!!!!
> ...


Bienvenue au club!!


----------



## pilou77 (4 Janvier 2012)

C est fou vos problemes ...:mouais: . 

C est tout ou rien . Y a d un coté ceux qui n ont AUCUN soucis voir meme capte mieux qu avant avec leur i4 ...

Et del autre qui vivent quasiment une situation de telephone inexploitable ...

Exactement comme les problemes batterie .


----------



## boubaraka (4 Janvier 2012)

pilou77 a dit:


> C est fou vos problemes ...:mouais: .
> 
> C est tout ou rien . Y a d un coté ceux qui n ont AUCUN soucis voir meme capte mieux qu avant avec leur i4 ...
> 
> ...


Oui c'est du quitte ou double c'est tous ou rien


----------



## aurelienlewin (4 Janvier 2012)

boubaraka a dit:


> Tu as toujours rien a signaler sur ton iphone!?



La première charge est passée*!

J'ai (comme préconisé par Apple) attendu que le 4S se décharge jusqu'à s'éteindre.

Je l'ai ensuite branché sur secteur (c'est considéré par les techniciens du genius-bar d'Apple comme meilleur que l'USB car la tension est optimale) pendant plus de 5h (même s'il était chargé à 100%, je suis resté plus longtemps pour la première charge.)

Je l'ai débranché vers 1h du matin, posé à côté du lit en mode normal (wifi+BT+3G) et l'ai récupéré à 12h avec 99% de batterie et un bon nombre mails/notifs reçues en push. 

Toute la journée, wifi activé, bluetooth aussi (c'est extraordinaire avec ma WV Golf VI, Siri me parle via mes HP et coupe ma musique quand on se parle*!)

Ce soir je suis à 76% (il est 18:15). C'est donc parfait.

Toujours aucun problème de coupures pendant les appels, la batterie tient nickel. 
Peut-être un peu plus de mal à accrocher le Wi-fi que mon 3GS mais c'est peut-être psychologique...

Siri me comprend bien mieux avec le temps et m'appelle enfin par mon prénom*! Les iMessages sont instantanés (sauf parfois avec l'iPad de ma mère, elle les reçoit parfois par mail?).

J'ai un code PIN (modifié) et un code de verrouillage sans que ça influe sur le réseau.

Un excellent appareil.


----------



## seianec (4 Janvier 2012)

Le rond chez SFR c'est tout à fait normal 

Le réseau Edge de SFR est catastrophique! Donc là où avec Orange ou Bouygues on sera en Edge si on a pas la 3G, bah chez SFR, il y a de grandes chances d'être en .... GPRS  Donc le rond...

Pourtant même sur Metz, qui sans être une énorme ville n'est pas un petit village de haute moselle, SFR est parfois en GPRS (iPhone 4 ou 3GS) alors que chez Orange je suis en 3G+ (HTC Desire, LG O2X ou i4S  )


----------



## boubaraka (4 Janvier 2012)

aurelienlewin a dit:


> La première charge est passée*!
> 
> J'ai (comme préconisé par Apple) attendu que le 4S se décharge jusqu'à s'éteindre.
> 
> ...


Ok ok ca va il tient bien la charge moi genre je le debranche a 1h du mat a 100% le met en mode avion et a midi je suis a 89% quant je le recupere


----------



## LeProf (4 Janvier 2012)

seianec a dit:


> Le rond chez SFR c'est tout à fait normal
> 
> Le réseau Edge de SFR est catastrophique! Donc là où avec Orange ou Bouygues on sera en Edge si on a pas la 3G, bah chez SFR, il y a de grandes chances d'être en .... GPRS  Donc le rond...
> 
> Pourtant même sur Metz, qui sans être une énorme ville n'est pas un petit village de haute moselle, SFR est parfois en GPRS (iPhone 4 ou 3GS) alors que chez Orange je suis en 3G+ (HTC Desire, LG O2X ou i4S  )



Merci tu m'apprends que le rond correspond au GPRS 

par contre, j'ai peut être pas bien fait de passer chez SFR du coup


----------



## seianec (4 Janvier 2012)

Pour le coup, je ne pense pas ^^ Perso, tous mes amis qui sont chez SFR (dont celui à l'iPhone 4 et celle au 3GS) n'attendent que la fin de leur engagement pour partir... Après il y en a qui aiment ^^ Mais SFR a l'avantage d'avoir une meilleure couverture 3G (en pourcentage sur leur zone couverte)


----------



## boubaraka (5 Janvier 2012)

Pff plus d'une heure que j'ai 5 barres de reseaux mais pas moyen d'appler ou envoyer un texto sa me saoul


----------



## iPadOne (5 Janvier 2012)

boubaraka a dit:


> Pff plus d'une heure que j'ai 5 barres de reseaux mais pas moyen d'appler ou envoyer un texto sa me saoul



Depuis le temps tu aurai du prendre autre chose


----------



## clearmax (5 Janvier 2012)

bon ,3 jours apres la mise a jour (version(5.0.1 406),meme galere, coupure pendant la communication ,,etc ... donc c a sert a rien de se fatiguer a desactiver le code pin ,de restaurer ,etc....Apple m'en renvoie un autre ,et si ca marche pas y'aura un bel iphone 4s blanc 64 GO a vendre et basta,


----------



## boubaraka (5 Janvier 2012)

clearmax a dit:


> bon ,3 jours apres la mise a jour (version(5.0.1 406),meme galere, coupure pendant la communication ,,etc ... donc c a sert a rien de se fatiguer a desactiver le code pin ,de restaurer ,etc....Apple m'en renvoie un autre ,et si ca marche pas y'aura un bel iphone 4s blanc 64 GO a vendre et basta,


Ok tiens nous au courant quant tu a le nouveau moi au bout de 4 4s toujours pareil voir pire


----------



## boubaraka (7 Janvier 2012)

Plus personne a de problémes!?sauf moi lol


----------



## elite71 (7 Janvier 2012)

Bonjour à tous je suis nouveau sur ce forum que j'ai parcouru.

Pour ma part auparavant j'avais un Iphone 3GS j'ai remplacé pour l'Iphone 4S 32 Go avec dernière version 5.0.1 9A405

Je trouvais déjà lamentable l'autonomie du 3GS et j'ai l'impression que mon 4S est pire, c'est même une certitude !!!

Je rencontre les problèmes suivants :
- Echec fréquent d'envois de SMS et MMS et obligé de rebooter quand ça arrive.
- Problème de réseau malgré que j'ai mes 5 barres il arrive régulièrement que c'est comme comme si j'en avais qu'1, ca coupe même parfois voir souvent en communication, je suis en SFR (je précise que j'ai une coque donc pas la peine d'isoler les antennes)
- Régulièrement également des échecs d'appels et il appelle au bout de plusieurs tentatives.
- Au démarrage il lui arrive aussi après le code PIN de patienter et rien... Donc je reboot...

J'en viens presque franchement à regretter mon 3GS car j'avais moins de prob. Ce sont des problèmes rencontrés frequemment et pas en continu donc ce n'est pas un problème de SAV car je pense que je ne suis pas le seul à rencontrer cela.

Apple annonce je crois depuis Novembre 2011 un correctif 5.0.2 mais je ne vois rien venir !!! Je me demande si ils ne se consacrent pas à l'Iphone 5 et que nous sommes laissés de côtés.

Merci de me donner vos avis sur mon explication perso.

J'en profite pour vous souhaiter à tous une Excellente Année 2012.


----------



## iPadOne (7 Janvier 2012)

elite71 a dit:


> Merci de me donner vos avis sur mon explication perso.
> 
> J'en profite pour vous souhaiter à tous une Excellente Année 2012.



Salut et bonne année, tu rencontre les soucis de beaucoup, tu doit être dans une zone a faible maillage : ça veux dire peu dantenne et de relais , *5 barres ne signifie strictement rien*: 

*Je vais tenter dexpliquer pour tous le monde*

Une cellule (petite antenne) peux recevoir par exemple 5 appels en même temps +3 en émissions +1 pour le 123 
donc même si tu a 5 barres si quand tu veux passer ton appel la seule cellule dispo est surchargé, ton appel passe pas, pareil pour les SMS, le DATA ou les MMS.

Pour revenir au 4S puisque cest de lui quon parle: il a du mal en cas de faible maillage a accrocher le réseau , il regarde ce qui est dispo et si y a rien de libre il décroche au lieu de rester dans le pipe et attendre que jai une place ou de forcer la cellule en overwhelming voila a peu prés ou se situe le problème, Apple peux avec une MAJ régler les soucis , mais cest vraiment pas simple a cause du système multi antenne du 4S, le Dual-Bande a sa sortie a pris 8 mois a Nokia pour trouver un équilibre acceptable et Nokia a bien plus quApple dexpérience sur la gestion des réseau et les opérateurs français se donnent pas de mal a faire les mises a jours ou updater leur antennes, cellule et relais.


voili voilou


----------



## elite71 (7 Janvier 2012)

Merci pour ta réponse, mais tout ça pour dire qu'il y a du boulot et lamentable que les nouvelles versions rencontrent + de problèmes ques les anciens Iphone. Is font beaucoup de progrés sur les applications et la rapidité mais par contre on a + de problèmes à téléphoner !!! Et le principal quand même pour un téléphone est de téléphoner et envoyer des SMS. C'est vraiment ennuyeux car pour ma part c'est mon outil de travail et c'est pour cette raison que j'ai un forfait complètement illimité. Pour ma localisation je suis en ville à Montceau les Mines en Saône et Loire (71) et qu'auparavant je n'avais pas tous ces problèmes avec le 3GS donc il est dommage que Apple ait + de problèmes de réseau avec les nouveaux modèles car ça devrait être le contraire logiquement. Tu parles des Nokia, marque que j'ai toujours eu avant Apple et j'étais super content de leur tél en général, mais qui à l'heure actuelle offre bien moins d'avantages... mais on peut appeler et recevoir des appels sans problème avec un Nokia lol, ce qui est le principal.

Bref j'espère qu'un correctif efficace sera bientôt disponible et que l'Iphone 5 effacera 99% des problèmes, je suis quand même impatient de voir ce qu'il va ressembler il parait que ce sera complètement différent en desing car le 4S a déçu par aucune modification extérieur par rapport au 4... et personnellement je trouve que Apple ne dialogue pas assez sur leurs mises à jours etc... en nous laissant tous dans le flou total.

Merci beaucoup pour ton explication "iPadOne"


----------



## iPadOne (7 Janvier 2012)

elite71 a dit:


> Merci pour ta réponse, mais tout ça pour dire qu'il y a du boulot et lamentable que les nouvelles versions rencontrent + de problèmes ques les anciens Iphone. Is font beaucoup de progrés sur les applications et la rapidité mais par contre on a + de problèmes à téléphoner !!! Et le principal quand même pour un téléphone est de téléphoner et envoyer des SMS. C'est vraiment ennuyeux car pour ma part c'est mon outil de travail et c'est pour cette raison que j'ai un forfait complètement illimité. Pour ma localisation je suis en ville à Montceau les Mines en Saône et Loire (71) et qu'auparavant je n'avais pas tous ces problèmes avec le 3GS donc il est dommage que Apple ait + de problèmes de réseau avec les nouveaux modèles car ça devrait être le contraire logiquement. Tu parles des Nokia, marque que j'ai toujours eu avant Apple et j'étais super content de leur tél en général, mais qui à l'heure actuelle offre bien moins d'avantages... mais on peut appeler et recevoir des appels sans problème avec un Nokia lol, ce qui est le principal.
> 
> Bref j'espère qu'un correctif efficace sera bientôt disponible et que l'Iphone 5 effacera 99% des problèmes, je suis quand même impatient de voir ce qu'il va ressembler il parait que ce sera complètement différent en desing car le 4S a déçu par aucune modification extérieur par rapport au 4... et personnellement je trouve que Apple ne dialogue pas assez sur leurs mises à jours etc... en nous laissant tous dans le flou total.
> 
> Merci beaucoup pour ton explication "iPadOne"




Je te comprend jai rangé mon iPhone4 car cest aussi mon outil de travail (jai plus dun Smic en facture tous les mois), je cite Nokia parce-quen matière de téléphonie cest une référence sur la partie réseau, mais ils ont eu aussi leur période a problèmes avec les Dual Bande et Ericsson a pas survécu au passage du 900 +1800 (dou leur rachat par Sony) . Apple essaye de sadapter aux besoins de demain et y a obligatoirement des plâtres a essuyer, on a encore rien vu avec la 4 GLTE , tous vont vouloir nous faire des mobiles qui couvrent toutes les fréquences et là je peux dire sans crainte que ça va être rigolo (enfin pas pour tous)

il ne faut pas jeter toute la pierre a Apple lArcep (organisme de régulation des télécoms) sait depuis longtemps que le maillage en France est médiocre mais le lobby des opérateurs a eu gains de cause pour exemple en Suisse pays montagneux le coefficient de maillage est 3 fois plus élevé quen France alors quils aurai logiquement besoin de moins: un relais placé très haut arrose plus large et plus loin (plus faible mais plus loin). 

cest chiant mais on y peux rien

PS: je te dit pas les réseaux dans certains pays dAsie ou je vais régulièrement je doit me promener avec un Inmarsat (tel satellite) a 8 la minute alors quil y a un réseau GSM (fantôme)


----------



## seianec (7 Janvier 2012)

SFR revient souvent dans ce topic je trouve...


----------



## elite71 (7 Janvier 2012)

seianec a dit:


> SFR revient souvent dans ce topic je trouve...


 

Oui peut-être mais SFR n'a rien à voir avec les problèmes que nous rencontrons, car j'en connais avec d'autres opérateurs et ils ont les mêmes problèmes.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 17h39 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 17h22 ----------

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 17h41 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 17h39 ----------

*Petite question aux utilisateurs :

*Avez vous trouvé une différence d'autonomie en fermant les applications dans "home" ??

Car pour ma part j'ai pas vraiment remarqué une amélioration nette et il est règlé avec "mode avion désactivé ansi que la localisation".

Merci de votre avis personnel.


----------



## boubaraka (7 Janvier 2012)

seianec a dit:


> SFR revient souvent dans ce topic je trouve...


Moi sous orange et c'est pire que la cata chez moi


----------



## elite71 (7 Janvier 2012)

Je crois que je vais prendre un Samsung !!   Apparemment + au point et moins d'emmerdes !! non ?


----------



## AZTT (7 Janvier 2012)

nous sommes 4 camarades à avoir récemment acquis un IPhone 4S
il y a du ORANGE et du SFR et RAS -- bon fonctionnement constaté !

étonnantes vos mésaventures...


----------



## seianec (7 Janvier 2012)

elite71 a dit:


> Je crois que je vais prendre un Samsung !!   Apparemment + au point et moins d'emmerdes !! non ?



Si tu veux éviter les soucis inhérents aux surcouches constructeurs (et donc au mauvais suivi logiciel pour les mises à jours d'android), opte pour un Galaxy Nexus


----------



## fmr (7 Janvier 2012)

Moi aussi problèmes avec mon nouvel iPhone 4S après avoir été + de 2 ans avec mon 3G. Les problèmes se sont quand même grandement améliorés depuis quelques semaines (mise à jour Apple) mais c'est pas encore çaIl a des problèmes de réception que mon 3G n'avait pas, c'est évident.
En fait quand il capte très bien la 3G, pas de problèmes (genre quand tu vas à l'Applestore), mais chez moi, il capte 2/3 barres de 3G et au bout d'un moment, il décroche et se met en Edge. Ce qui est embêtant si on veut par exemple se servir de Siri


Moi je pensais à un moment que c'était peut-être la carte Sim (de chez Orange). Car j'ai trouvé qu'elle était pas bien insérée au logement, elle est pas bien calibrée Est-ce que par exemple BOUBARAKA a fait le changement de la carte Sim ?

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 00h34 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 00h31 ----------

En plus c'est bizarre que MacGénération n'en ait jamais parlé ?!


----------



## elite71 (7 Janvier 2012)

fmr a dit:


> Moi aussi problèmes avec mon nouvel iPhone 4S après avoir été + de 2 ans avec mon 3G. Les problèmes se sont quand même grandement améliorés depuis quelques semaines (mise à jour Apple) mais c'est pas encore ça&#8230;Il a des problèmes de réception que mon 3G n'avait pas, c'est évident.
> En fait quand il capte très bien la 3G, pas de problèmes (genre quand tu vas à l'Applestore&#8230, mais chez moi, il capte 2/3 barres de 3G et au bout d'un moment, il décroche et se met en Edge. Ce qui est embêtant si on veut par exemple se servir de Siri&#8230;
> 
> 
> ...


 


Moi pour ma part c'est la 1ère chose que j'ai remplacé "la carte Sim" afin d'éliminer un problème...pour être certain et pas de changement. Mais tous les probs sont différents et peuvent avoir des causes différentes...


----------



## iPadOne (8 Janvier 2012)

fmr a dit:


> [/COLOR]En plus c'est bizarre que MacGénération n'en ait jamais parlé ?!



MacGé a parlé a plusieurs reprises des soucis de réceptions chez certains dans leur articles, je sait quun membre de la rédaction suit le sujet depuis le début


----------



## boubaraka (8 Janvier 2012)

En tous cas la mise a jour tarde a venir


----------



## elite71 (8 Janvier 2012)

boubaraka a dit:


> En tous cas la mise a jour tarde a venir


 


C'est clair !!!!


----------



## boubaraka (9 Janvier 2012)

peut etre on aura une mise a jour quant le nouvel iphone sortira!!quoi que elle ne sera certainement pas compatible avec le 4s mdr


----------



## boubaraka (9 Janvier 2012)

Alors la j'ai unpeu le moral sur macG je viens de lire dans les news que dans la beta version 3 de la 5.1 on peut a nouveau desactiver la 3g je pense que ca va regler pas de problémes


----------



## clearmax (10 Janvier 2012)

Recu ce matin un nouveau tel ,et oh grande joie ,pur l'instant ca marche nickel,plus de coupure ,rapide etc...dans mon cas ,il semblerait que mes problmes venaient bien du tel lui meme.a confirmer ces prochains jours.........


----------



## boubaraka (10 Janvier 2012)

moi mon iphone ca fait plus de 3h qu'il affiche le réseaux orange mais avec aucune barres et je ne peux rien faire grrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## boubaraka (12 Janvier 2012)

Pff toujours pas de mise a jour et toujours pas de reseaux grr


----------



## CeoX (12 Janvier 2012)

Si on en croit les personnes sur le forum d'Apple, la beta 3 de l'iOS 5.1 résoudrait le problème... Reste juste à attendre maintenant.

Va voir ici:
https://discussions.apple.com/thread/3396554?start=735&tstart=0


----------



## boubaraka (12 Janvier 2012)

CeoX a dit:


> Si on en croit les personnes sur le forum d'Apple, la beta 3 de l'iOS 5.1 résoudrait le problème... Reste juste à attendre maintenant.
> 
> Va voir ici:
> https://discussions.apple.com/thread/3396554?start=735&tstart=0


 yes je croise les doigts et je suis vraiment impatient


----------



## elite71 (12 Janvier 2012)

boubaraka a dit:


> Pff toujours pas de mise a jour et toujours pas de reseaux grr


 

Ouais !!!!   Faut pas être pressé...  Ca reste lamentable de ne pas pouvoir tenir une conversation téléphonique avec soit disant le modèle Top du Top, c'est limite escroquerie que la réactivité ne vienne pas plus rapidement


----------



## boubaraka (12 Janvier 2012)

elite71 a dit:


> Ouais !!!!   Faut pas être pressé...  Ca reste lamentable de ne pas pouvoir tenir une conversation téléphonique avec soit disant le modèle Top du Top, c'est limite escroquerie que la réactivité ne vienne pas plus rapidement


Tout a fait d'accord


----------



## fab18340 (12 Janvier 2012)

Vous aussi vous avez le problème de perte de communication lors des appels? 
Je peux pas faire une appel sans que ma communication se coupe...


----------



## boubaraka (12 Janvier 2012)

fab18340 a dit:


> Vous aussi vous avez le problème de perte de communication lors des appels?
> Je peux pas faire une appel sans que ma communication se coupe...


Si je bouge oui si je reste en place non


----------



## CeoX (12 Janvier 2012)

fab18340 a dit:


> Vous aussi vous avez le problème de perte de communication lors des appels?
> Je peux pas faire une appel sans que ma communication se coupe...


Quand j'étais en 5.0, aucun soucis...

Maintenant que je suis passé en 5.0.1 (9A406), oui ça coupe en pleine conversation (au bout de 5/6min en gros) et ma batterie descend bcp plus vite.


----------



## elite71 (13 Janvier 2012)

fab18340 a dit:


> Vous aussi vous avez le problème de perte de communication lors des appels?
> Je peux pas faire une appel sans que ma communication se coupe...


 

Oui, voici un petit rappel de tout ce que j'ai !!!!

Pour ma part auparavant j'avais un Iphone 3GS j'ai remplacé pour l'Iphone 4S 32 Go avec dernière version 5.0.1 9A405

Je trouvais déjà lamentable l'autonomie du 3GS et j'ai l'impression que mon 4S est pire, c'est même une certitude !!!

Je rencontre les problèmes suivants :
- Echec fréquent d'envois de SMS et MMS et obligé de rebooter quand ça arrive.
- Problème de réseau malgré que j'ai mes 5 barres il arrive régulièrement que c'est comme si j'en avais qu'1 mais nous le savons les barres ne veulent rien dire, ca coupe même parfois voir souvent en communication, je suis en SFR (je précise que j'ai une coque donc pas la peine d'isoler les antennes)
- Régulièrement également des échecs d'appels et il appelle au bout de plusieurs tentatives.
- Au démarrage il lui arrive aussi après le code PIN de patienter et rien... Donc je reboot...

J'en viens presque franchement à regretter mon 3GS car j'avais moins de prob. Ce sont des problèmes rencontrés frequemment et pas en continu donc ce n'est pas un problème de SAV car je pense que je ne suis pas le seul à rencontrer cela.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 09h59 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 09h53 ----------




CeoX a dit:


> Quand j'étais en 5.0, aucun soucis...
> 
> Maintenant que je suis passé en 5.0.1 (9A406), oui ça coupe en pleine conversation (au bout de 5/6min en gros) et ma batterie descend bcp plus vite.


 

Malheureusement pour ma part je ne peux pas comparer car j'ai fait directement la mise à jour quand je l'ai eu !!! Sniffff   Mais franchement ça me gaveeeee !!!!


----------



## boubaraka (13 Janvier 2012)

elite71 a dit:
			
		

> Pour ma part auparavant j'avais un Iphone 3GS j'ai remplacé pour l'Iphone 4S 32 Go avec dernière version 5.0.1 9A405


Pourquoi n'essai tu pas de mettre la derniere version!!?? Tu est en 5.0.1 9A405 mais il ya la 5.0.1 9A406 pour certain ca regle quelque soucis de code pin et de resaux!!


----------



## clearmax (14 Janvier 2012)

bon,apres quelques jours d'utilisation du nouveau tel echangé par apple,ca marche toujours bien, donc a priori dans mon cas c'etait un probleme materiel,pourvu que ca dure


----------



## boubaraka (14 Janvier 2012)

clearmax a dit:


> bon,apres quelques jours d'utilisation du nouveau tel echangé par apple,ca marche toujours bien, donc a priori dans mon cas c'etait un probleme materiel,pourvu que ca dure


Oui cool pour toi pourvut que ca dur car moi au bout de 4 4s toujours pareil j'attends la mise a jour 5.1 avec impatience


----------



## elite71 (14 Janvier 2012)

boubaraka a dit:


> Pourquoi n'essai tu pas de mettre la derniere version!!?? Tu est en 5.0.1 9A405 mais il ya la 5.0.1 9A406 pour certain ca regle quelque soucis de code pin et de resaux!!


 

Oui pourquoi pas mais comment fais tu ??? Car quand je me connecte à Itunes il dit que le logiciel est à jour.  Donc à l'aide lol  Si tu m'explique je fais l'essais, merci d'avance.


----------



## elite71 (14 Janvier 2012)

C'est une restauration par Itunes qu'il faut faire c'est ça ?  Et ça met le logiciel à jour ??


----------



## boubaraka (14 Janvier 2012)

elite71 a dit:


> C'est une restauration par Itunes qu'il faut faire c'est ça ?  Et ça met le logiciel à jour ??


Oui il faut tu sauvegarde ton iphone puis tu restaure regarde ce lien    

http://support.apple.com/kb/TS4148?viewlocale=fr_FR


----------



## elite71 (14 Janvier 2012)

boubaraka a dit:


> Oui il faut tu sauvegarde ton iphone puis tu restaure regarde ce lien
> 
> http://support.apple.com/kb/TS4148?viewlocale=fr_FR


 

Tout est ok mais franchement j'ai flippé lol.  Il ne voulait plus se déverouiller et il était vide et tout est revenu ouff et je suis bien maintenant en version 5.0.1 (9A406)

Je vous tiens au courant des changements...  A suivre.

Merci Boubaraka pour ton conseil de mettre cette version.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 17h36 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 16h58 ----------

Je peux déjà dire que j'ai passé des coups de fil et que c'est comme dab, tout hachuré comme si perte de réseau.............  Echecs de SMS également !!!


----------



## fab18340 (14 Janvier 2012)

Bonjour à tous,
J'ai échangé 3 fois d'iPhone 4S par UPS, et une autre fois APPLE m'en un redonné un NEUF! (j'ai rendu ma boite et ils m'ont repassé un iPhone 4S dans une nouvelle boite avec écouteur et chargeur etc...
TOUJOURS le meme problème de perte de réseau pendant les appels. 
Je tiens au courant APPLe( je précise que je passe directement par les ingénieurs niveau 2 de chez apple, et non par ce qui te répondre quand tu appelles APPLECARE.
Ils m'ont donc renvoyé un BUMPER pour voir si sa amélioré le problème. Toujours pareil. 
Lundi, ils me rappels et vont me dire si iOS 5.1 sort bientot et voir si ça resoud le problème. 
Sinon ils me proposent le remboursement. 

Voila pour mon histoire complete.


----------



## elite71 (14 Janvier 2012)

fab18340 a dit:


> Bonjour à tous,
> J'ai échangé 3 fois d'iPhone 4S par UPS, et une autre fois APPLE m'en un redonné un NEUF! (j'ai rendu ma boite et ils m'ont repassé un iPhone 4S dans une nouvelle boite avec écouteur et chargeur etc...
> TOUJOURS le meme problème de perte de réseau pendant les appels.
> Je tiens au courant APPLe( je précise que je passe directement par les ingénieurs niveau 2 de chez apple, et non par ce qui te répondre quand tu appelles APPLECARE.
> ...


 

Merci à toi pour ton retour


----------



## elite71 (14 Janvier 2012)

Retour rapide sur le passage en 5.0.1 (9A406)

Mon Iphone était posé sans que je le touche et 15mns + tard je vois qu'il y a marqué dessus "aucune carte sim" (un truc comme ça) et obligé de rebooter.

Pour ma part je ne vois aucune amélioration...............

Apple ferait mieux de se concentrer + que rapidement à trouver une solution à tous les problèmes et au cas qu'il n'y en ait pas...reprendre tous les Iphones 4S...mais il ne faut pas rêver....

Quel déception je le répète pour un appareil + cher qu'un ordinateur !!!!  (avis personnel)

Les applications sont sympas et marchent bien mais ça reste un téléphone où on a + que du mal à faire et avoir le minimum qu'il devrait faire !!!!!!!!


----------



## boubaraka (15 Janvier 2012)

elite71 a dit:


> Retour rapide sur le passage en 5.0.1 (9A406)
> 
> Mon Iphone était posé sans que je le touche et 15mns + tard je vois qu'il y a marqué dessus "aucune carte sim" (un truc comme ça) et obligé de rebooter.
> 
> ...


Moi je capte un jour sur 2 vivement la mise a jour


----------



## elite71 (15 Janvier 2012)

boubaraka a dit:


> Moi je capte un jour sur 2 vivement la mise a jour


 

Comme c'est parti on pourra peut-être s'en servir normalement quand l'Iphone7 sera sorti !!!


----------



## seianec (15 Janvier 2012)

Hier soir j'étais dans un resto dans une cave, j'ai perdu le réseau à un moment dans la soirée, mais normal. En sortant, il a pas reprit le réseau (en 1/2min quoi) j'ai dû le passer en mode avion et revenir en normal pour ravoir du réseau.


----------



## boubaraka (15 Janvier 2012)

seianec a dit:


> Hier soir j'étais dans un resto dans une cave, j'ai perdu le réseau à un moment dans la soirée, mais normal. En sortant, il a pas reprit le réseau (en 1/2min quoi) j'ai dû le passer en mode avion et revenir en normal pour ravoir du réseau.


Moi depuis aujourdhui des que je le prends dans la main réseaux indisponible


----------



## elite71 (15 Janvier 2012)

Ben super ce coup là il ne reconnait plus ma carte Sim !!!!!!!!!!! Ca me casse ... ........


----------



## boubaraka (15 Janvier 2012)

elite71 a dit:


> Ben super ce coup là il ne reconnait plus ma carte Sim !!!!!!!!!!! Ca me casse ... ........


 essai de desactiver le code pin


----------



## elite71 (15 Janvier 2012)

boubaraka a dit:


> essai de desactiver le code pin


 

Le prob est qu'il ne veut pas être désactivé sans que le tél ne soit activé à ce moment là !!  Et impossible qu'il s'active ce I..........


----------



## boubaraka (15 Janvier 2012)

elite71 a dit:


> Le prob est qu'il ne veut pas être désactivé sans que le tél ne soit activé à ce moment là !!  Et impossible qu'il s'active ce I..........


Essaye de le desactiver en mettant ta sim dans un autre tel mais bon je ne sais pas si ca reglera ton probléme


----------



## elite71 (15 Janvier 2012)

boubaraka a dit:


> Essaye de le desactiver en mettant ta sim dans un autre tel mais bon je ne sais pas si ca reglera ton probléme


 

Il s'est enfin réactivé et j'ai pu enlever code Pin !!!


----------



## boubaraka (16 Janvier 2012)

elite71 a dit:


> Il s'est enfin réactivé et j'ai pu enlever code Pin !!!


Ok et tu vois une difference ou pas!?


----------



## elite71 (16 Janvier 2012)

boubaraka a dit:


> Ok et tu vois une difference ou pas!?


 

Pour l'instant il ne s'est pas redésactivé mais les echecs sms sont idem, je te tiens au courant pour le réseau quand j'aurai testé mais je vois pas trop pourquoi le code Pin arrangerait le réseau, mais vu que c'est Apple on verra ...


----------



## boubaraka (16 Janvier 2012)

elite71 a dit:


> Pour l'instant il ne s'est pas redésactivé mais les echecs sms sont idem, je te tiens au courant pour le réseau quand j'aurai testé mais je vois pas trop pourquoi le code Pin arrangerait le réseau, mais vu que c'est Apple on verra ...


Ok ok


----------



## elite71 (16 Janvier 2012)

Petite question pour les connaisseurs, je trouve régulièrement des sujets concernant l'ios 5.1 en téléchargement et qu'il faut s'inscrire comme développeur. Vous connaissez ? Car au point où j'en suis je veux bien faire le Cobaye lol

http://www.iphonote.com/2012/01/09/ios-5-1-beta-3-vient-detre-liberee-pour-les-developpeurs-en-ota/

Vous connaissez ?

Merci à vous


----------



## boubaraka (16 Janvier 2012)

elite71 a dit:


> Petite question pour les connaisseurs, je trouve régulièrement des sujets concernant l'ios 5.1 en téléchargement et qu'il faut s'inscrire comme développeur. Vous connaissez ? Car au point où j'en suis je veux bien faire le Cobaye lol
> 
> http://www.iphonote.com/2012/01/09/ios-5-1-beta-3-vient-detre-liberee-pour-les-developpeurs-en-ota/
> 
> ...


Je crois qu'il faut un conmpte dev mais c'est payant et c'est des beta et impossible de revenir en arriere si son tel bug encor plus


----------



## jojoFoot13 (16 Janvier 2012)

J'ai eu des soucis similaires ! => Envoie au SAV.


----------



## boubaraka (16 Janvier 2012)

jojoFoot13 a dit:


> J'ai eu des soucis similaires ! => Envoie au SAV.


Tirns nous au courant vour si t'es soucis sont resolu avec le sav


----------



## jojoFoot13 (16 Janvier 2012)

Je n'y manquerai pas. Mais ça fait quand même la troisième fois qu'il part...


----------



## boubaraka (16 Janvier 2012)

jojoFoot13 a dit:


> Je n'y manquerai pas. Mais ça fait quand même la troisième fois qu'il part...


Ok bin moi j'en suis a mon quatième 4s et toujours pareil donc je commence a croire que ce n'est pas materiel mais logiciel


----------



## jojoFoot13 (17 Janvier 2012)

Moi, c'est tout à fais le contraire...


----------



## elite71 (17 Janvier 2012)

J'ai eu à 14h le service SFR qui m'a dit de commencer par changer la carte Sim en boutique. Carte Sim changée et du mal à deverrouiller dans le magasin donc ils m'ont donné le N° de Apple à Lyon. J'ai appelé Apple et j'ai rdv avec un technicien apple à 19h15 ce Mardi pour diagnostiquer ou voir pour un échange de l'appareil.  Je vous tiens au courant...


----------



## elite71 (17 Janvier 2012)

elite71 a dit:


> J'ai eu à 14h le service SFR qui m'a dit de commencer par changer la carte Sim en boutique. Carte Sim changée et du mal à deverrouiller dans le magasin donc ils m'ont donné le N° de Apple à Lyon. J'ai appelé Apple et j'ai rdv avec un technicien apple à 19h15 ce Mardi pour diagnostiquer ou voir pour un échange de l'appareil. Je vous tiens au courant...


 

Re,

Me revoilà de chez Apple "Genius Bar" à Lyon. Super accueil, super espace dans ce centre commercial La pardieu. J'ai donc été bien reçu, j'ai expliqué mes problèmes et il m'a remplacé mon 4S sans hésiter, déjà excellente chose !! Après carte sim changé et nouveau 4S neuf (et non réparé) je pourrai vous faire part des changements et voir si c'est vraiment un problème matériel ou logiciel. Je lui ai posé la question pour la version 5.1 ils n'ont aucune info, donc je pense que c'est pas pour demain !!!  Je lui ai aussi posé la question sur le problème d'antenne quand on a pas de coque qu'on entend régulièrement il m'a dit que la modification avait été faite sur le 4S et que c'était un problème du 4 effectivement, mais comme je suis passé d'un 3GS qui marchait à un 4S directement et déçu je ne peux pas vous dire, c'est juste une info que je vous signale.

Donc suite au prochain épisode qui j'espère sera positif car j'en ai marre comme vous... Bonne soirée à tous


----------



## boubaraka (17 Janvier 2012)

elite71 a dit:


> Re,
> 
> Me revoilà de chez Apple "Genius Bar" à Lyon. Super accueil, super espace dans ce centre commercial La pardieu. J'ai donc été bien reçu, j'ai expliqué mes problèmes et il m'a remplacé mon 4S sans hésiter, déjà excellente chose !! Après carte sim changé et nouveau 4S neuf (et non réparé) je pourrai vous faire part des changements et voir si c'est vraiment un problème matériel ou logiciel. Je lui ai posé la question pour la version 5.1 ils n'ont aucune info, donc je pense que c'est pas pour demain !!!  Je lui ai aussi posé la question sur le problème d'antenne quand on a pas de coque qu'on entend régulièrement il m'a dit que la modification avait été faite sur le 4S et que c'était un problème du 4 effectivement, mais comme je suis passé d'un 3GS qui marchait à un 4S directement et déçu je ne peux pas vous dire, c'est juste une info que je vous signale.
> 
> Donc suite au prochain épisode qui j'espère sera positif car j'en ai marre comme vous... Bonne soirée à tous


Ok moi j'ai eu 4 iphone 4s et deux nouvelles micro sim et toujours pareil donc tiens nous au courant j'espere sa va aller mieux


----------



## elite71 (18 Janvier 2012)

Pour l'instant RAS, je touche du bois car c'est trop tôt !

Est ce que quelqu'un pourrait me répondre sur le sujet de la voix de Siri ? Je m'explique nous le savons il y a 2 voix différentes, une claire et une enroué... Sur mon ancien 4S j'avais la voix claire, celui récupéré hier était enroué et ce matin il a la voix claire !!! Est ce que ça vous est arrivé ? et est ce que ça vient de la MAJ 5.0.1 ?  Engros est ce que vous avez tous la voix claire en 5.0.1 ?


----------



## boubaraka (18 Janvier 2012)

elite71 a dit:


> Pour l'instant RAS, je touche du bois car c'est trop tôt !
> 
> Est ce que quelqu'un pourrait me répondre sur le sujet de la voix de Siri ? Je m'explique nous le savons il y a 2 voix différentes, une claire et une enroué... Sur mon ancien 4S j'avais la voix claire, celui récupéré hier était enroué et ce matin il a la voix claire !!! Est ce que ça vous est arrivé ? et est ce que ça vient de la MAJ 5.0.1 ? Engros est ce que vous avez tous la voix claire en 5.0.1 ?


 heuuuu je ne savais même pas qu'il y'avait un siri normal et un enroué lol mais moi sur mais 4 4s que j'ai eu il a toujours eu la même voie que je trouve assé claire et je suis en 5.0.1 version 2


----------



## fab18340 (18 Janvier 2012)

Messieurs!
Je vous ai raconté mon aventures dans les messages précedent!
c'est donc mon 5ème iPhone, et toujours ces pertes de réseau. Je ne peux effectuer un appel sans être coupé.
Un téléphone sert à téléphoner. 
Apple, Bouygues n'ont aucune solution! que faire? 
j'ai acheté mon iPhone chez bouygues je précise.


----------



## jojoFoot13 (18 Janvier 2012)

Nouvel iPhone !


----------



## elite71 (18 Janvier 2012)

jojoFoot13 a dit:


> Nouvel iPhone !


 

Et ?..................

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 19h37 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 18h36 ----------

1er petit bilan au bout de 24h avec mon Iphone 4S qui a été remplacé par le SAV d'Apple.

Toujours quelques échecs de SMS !!! Mais beaucoup moins.

Pour le positif : Je n'ai plus eu de perte de réseau et mauvaises communications ni coupures, il s'active dès la 1ère tentative et pas eu d'échecs carte Sim subitement et de rebootes forcés et aucun échec d'appel.

Niveau batterie c'est bizarre mais il tient mieux que l'autre et avec les mêmes règlages de sauvegarde Itunes. J'ai mis compteur à 0 quand je l'ai chargé à 100% ce matin, j'en suis depuis à 2h15 de communication avec 9h en veille et ma batterie a encore 66%, chose que j'étais loin mais très loin d'avoir !!! Là je comprend pas du tout la différence !

Comme je l'ai dit c'est un 1er constat que de 24h et il faut attendre pour être certain. La seule chose de certaine à l'heure actuelle est que mon ancien 4S acheté le 22 Nov 2011 et échangé le 17 Janv 2012 avait un problème matériel car je ne tenais même pas une conversation !!! J'avais envi de le jeter par la fenêtre. J'espère que tout cela ne va pas revenir subitement. Affaire à suivre... avant de rêver... mais je tenais à vous faire part du petit bilan de ma 1ère journée.


----------



## jojoFoot13 (18 Janvier 2012)

Premier constat des quelques heures " d'utilisation ", eh bien, je n'ai plus de perte de réseau, mes messages s'envoie...

Je vais bien vois ce qu'il en ai au bout de quelque heure demain...


Je précise que les quelques heures d'utilisations ont été pour l'envoie de messages, ou un peu de musique.


----------



## boubaraka (19 Janvier 2012)

fab18340 a dit:


> Messieurs!
> Je vous ai raconté mon aventures dans les messages précedent!
> c'est donc mon 5ème iPhone, et toujours ces pertes de réseau. Je ne peux effectuer un appel sans être coupé.
> Un téléphone sert à téléphoner.
> ...


Moi j'en suis a mon quatrieme 4s donc je pensse que c'est plus logiciel que materiel


----------



## elite71 (19 Janvier 2012)

Est ce que quelqu'un pourrait me dire si les SMS devraient mieux partir en Wifi ou en 3G ou si ça n'a rien à voir ?


----------



## boubaraka (19 Janvier 2012)

elite71 a dit:


> Est ce que quelqu'un pourrait me dire si les SMS devraient mieux partir en Wifi ou en 3G ou si ça n'a rien à voir ?


 je crois que ca n'a rien a avoir le wifi pour les message sauf si c'est de imessage en wifi normal ca part plus vite


----------



## elite71 (19 Janvier 2012)

boubaraka a dit:


> je crois que ca n'a rien a avoir le wifi pour les message sauf si c'est de imessage en wifi normal ca part plus vite


 
Ok merci à toi car pour l'instant j'ai eu que des échecs de SMS comme avant.
Sinon je n'ai pas eu tous mes autres problèmes après 2 jours d'utilisation.


----------



## boubaraka (19 Janvier 2012)

elite71 a dit:


> Ok merci à toi car pour l'instant j'ai eu que des échecs de SMS comme avant.
> Sinon je n'ai pas eu tous mes autres problèmes après 2 jours d'utilisation.


Ca va il ya du mieux alors


----------



## elite71 (20 Janvier 2012)

boubaraka a dit:


> Ca va il ya du mieux alors


 
Oui ca n'a rien à voir car avec l'autre comme tu l'avais vu dans mes messages j'avais que des echecs de carte Sim inatendues, des pertes de réseaux à avoir beaucoup de mal à tenir un appel entier, echecs d'appels en voulant lancer un appel depuis mes contacts, des recherches de réseaux ... et des echecs de sms que j'ai toujours. Quand j'ai ces échecs j'ai soit un point "!" échec ou un retour direct à la page d'accueil exactement comme sur l'autre. Sinon pour le moment il marche !!! Le + étonnant est que je suis toujours à la 1ère charge de batterie mais il reste 12% depuis 2 jours sans l'éteindre et en téléphonant, dab j'étais loin de tenir une journée et obligé de le mettre régulièrement en charge en journée. Mais est ce que ce serait pas la 1ère charge qu'il tient bien et que la batterie s'essouffle vite après ??!! Je ne me rappelle pas quand j'ai eu l'autre 4S !!!!! Mais étonnant et je précise que c'est même config car j'ai repris ma sauvegarde.
Et toi ca donne quoi ?


----------



## boubaraka (20 Janvier 2012)

elite71 a dit:


> Oui ca n'a rien à voir car avec l'autre comme tu l'avais vu dans mes messages j'avais que des echecs de carte Sim inatendues, des pertes de réseaux à avoir beaucoup de mal à tenir un appel entier, echecs d'appels en voulant lancer un appel depuis mes contacts, des recherches de réseaux ... et des echecs de sms que j'ai toujours. Quand j'ai ces échecs j'ai soit un point "!" échec ou un retour direct à la page d'accueil exactement comme sur l'autre. Sinon pour le moment il marche !!! Le + étonnant est que je suis toujours à la 1ère charge de batterie mais il reste 12% depuis 2 jours sans l'éteindre et en téléphonant, dab j'étais loin de tenir une journée et obligé de le mettre régulièrement en charge en journée. Mais est ce que ce serait pas la 1ère charge qu'il tient bien et que la batterie s'essouffle vite après ??!! Je ne me rappelle pas quand j'ai eu l'autre 4S !!!!! Mais étonnant et je précise que c'est même config car j'ai repris ma sauvegarde.
> Et toi ca donne quoi ?


Ok ok cool pour ta batterie deja ca de bien lol moi toujours pareil j'ai toujours ce message votre reseaux cellulaire edt indisponible.. Et je capte mais quant je veux envoyer un message echec ou quant in appel 6 fous sur 10 les gens tombent sur mon repondeur j'attends avec impatience la mise a jour 5.1 en esperant que ca regle tous nos problemes!!


----------



## elite71 (20 Janvier 2012)

boubaraka a dit:


> Ok ok cool pour ta batterie deja ca de bien lol moi toujours pareil j'ai toujours ce message votre reseaux cellulaire edt indisponible.. Et je capte mais quant je veux envoyer un message echec ou quant in appel 6 fous sur 10 les gens tombent sur mon repondeur j'attends avec impatience la mise a jour 5.1 en esperant que ca regle tous nos problemes!!


 

Perso j'ai peur que la 5.1 tarde à venir... Est ce qu'avec tous tes Iphones remplacés tu retrouves exactement les mêmes problèmes ? Et est ce que tu les as eu aussitôt ?


----------



## boubaraka (20 Janvier 2012)

elite71 a dit:


> Perso j'ai peur que la 5.1 tarde à venir... Est ce qu'avec tous tes Iphones remplacés tu retrouves exactement les mêmes problèmes ? Et est ce que tu les as eu aussitôt ?


 oui avec les 4 toujours pareil de façon aléatoire un jour ca fonctionne a peut prés bien et le lendemain cata donc je me dis que c'est plutot logiciel que materile car au bout de 4 et toujours pareil c'est louche quand meme mais j'ais vu que dans la 5.1 ont pourra desactiver UNIQUEMENT la 3g sur le 4s donc deja ca a mon avis ca va regler pas mal de problèmes du moin j'éspere


----------



## elite71 (20 Janvier 2012)

boubaraka a dit:


> oui avec les 4 toujours pareil de façon aléatoire un jour ca fonctionne a peut prés bien et le lendemain cata donc je me dis que c'est plutot logiciel que materile car au bout de 4 et toujours pareil c'est louche quand meme mais j'ais vu que dans la 5.1 ont pourra desactiver UNIQUEMENT la 3g sur le 4s donc deja ca a mon avis ca va regler pas mal de problèmes du moin j'éspere


 

Mais la 3G ne sert pas pour Internet et je ne sais quoi ?  Merci pour le renseignement d'avance


----------



## boubaraka (20 Janvier 2012)

elite71 a dit:


> Mais la 3G ne sert pas pour Internet et je ne sais quoi ?  Merci pour le renseignement d'avance


Oui pour avoir un chargement des pages plus rapides mais chez moi je ne capte pas la 3g donc de la desactiver me permettra de capter 5/5 en edge comme avant avec mon iphone 4


----------



## elite71 (21 Janvier 2012)

boubaraka a dit:


> Oui pour avoir un chargement des pages plus rapides mais chez moi je ne capte pas la 3g donc de la desactiver me permettra de capter 5/5 en edge comme avant avec mon iphone 4


 

Ca commence... Une perte de réseau en pleine ville d'une minute à rechercher...


----------



## boubaraka (21 Janvier 2012)

jojoFoot13 a dit:


> Salut les gens,
> s'il vous plaît aidez-moi !
> 
> http://forums.macg.co/iphone/facebook-and-notifs-993842.html
> ...


Désolé mais ici le sujet est les problemes de receptions sur l'iphone 4s attends qu'ont te repondes dans ton sujet


----------



## elite71 (21 Janvier 2012)

boubaraka a dit:


> Désolé mais ici le sujet est les problemes de receptions sur l'iphone 4s attends qu'ont te repondes dans ton sujet



Si tu veux essayer l'IOS 5.1 Beta 3 tu me dis.  Avec mon compte developer je peux mettre ton UDID.  Et saches que tu peux revenir en arrière en supprimant ton UDID et restauration.  Bien à toi.


----------



## CeoX (21 Janvier 2012)

Ou sinon, comme le jailbreak pour l'iPhone 4S est sorti, tu peux utiliser SBsettings pour désactiver la 3G...

Moi avant jailbreak (donc en 3G), j'avais 2/5 en réception.
Après en désactivant la 3G, hop je suis à 5/5 en Edge.

Bien sûr, je n'ai pas encore vu si ça améliore les problèmes de coupure en pleine communication. Je vous tiendrais au courant.

Attention au jailbreak bien évidemment, il parait que ça fait sauter la garantie du tél...


----------



## elite71 (21 Janvier 2012)

Je suis en 5.1 Beta 3 avec 3G désactivé


----------



## elite71 (22 Janvier 2012)

CeoX a dit:


> Ou sinon, comme le jailbreak pour l'iPhone 4S est sorti, tu peux utiliser SBsettings pour désactiver la 3G...
> 
> Moi avant jailbreak (donc en 3G), j'avais 2/5 en réception.
> Après en désactivant la 3G, hop je suis à 5/5 en Edge.
> ...


 

Sans la 3G je suis également passé à 5/5 barres

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 11h56 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 11h23 ----------




elite71 a dit:


> Si tu veux essayer l'IOS 5.1 Beta 3 tu me dis. Avec mon compte developer je peux mettre ton UDID. Et saches que tu peux revenir en arrière en supprimant ton UDID et restauration. Bien à toi.


 
Excuse, oui on ne peut pas revenir en arrière mais pourquoi revenir en arrière si ça marche bien ?


----------



## CeoX (22 Janvier 2012)

elite71 a dit:


> Excuse, oui on ne peut pas revenir en arrière mais pourquoi revenir en arrière si ça marche bien ?


Les Beta ont une date d'expiration... (pour la beta3, je ne me souviens pas de celle-ci d'ailleurs)
Et si tu dépasses la date limite, ton iOS ne marchera plus.


----------



## elite71 (22 Janvier 2012)

CeoX a dit:


> Les Beta ont une date d'expiration... (pour la beta3, je ne me souviens pas de celle-ci d'ailleurs)
> Et si tu dépasses la date limite, ton iOS ne marchera plus.


 
Mais il me proposera la définitive dans les mises à jour ou il faut faire une manip ?
(mon Iphone est enregistré normalement)
Merci à toi


----------



## boubaraka (22 Janvier 2012)

elite71 a dit:


> Je suis en 5.1 Beta 3 avec 3G désactivé


Et tu vois une difference a t'es problèmes!?


----------



## elite71 (22 Janvier 2012)

boubaraka a dit:


> Et tu vois une difference a t'es problèmes!?


 
Oui pour le moment j'ai 0 problème et 0 échec sms et 5 barres au lieu de 2


----------



## CeoX (22 Janvier 2012)

elite71 a dit:


> Mais il me proposera la définitive dans les mises à jour ou il faut faire une manip ?
> (mon Iphone est enregistré normalement)
> Merci à toi


Bon, la beta3 expirera le 14 mars 2012 à 14h (heure française).

Il faut absolument que tu mettes à jour / restaure une autre version avant cette date limite, sinon iPhone bloqué...


----------



## elite71 (22 Janvier 2012)

CeoX a dit:


> Bon, la beta3 expirera le 14 mars 2012 à 14h (heure française).
> 
> Il faut absolument que tu mettes à jour / restaure une autre version avant cette date limite, sinon iPhone bloqué...


 
Ok mais en clair si je le connecte régulièrement à Itunes il me proposera la 5.1 définitive et ca écrasera la 5.1 Béta non ?
Et au pire si il se bloque comment le débloquer ? J'ai un compte développeur et je peux mettre plusieurs Iphone dessus.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 13h34 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 13h17 ----------




elite71 a dit:


> Ok mais en clair si je le connecte régulièrement à Itunes il me proposera la 5.1 définitive et ca écrasera la 5.1 Béta non ?
> Et au pire si il se bloque comment le débloquer ? J'ai un compte développeur et je peux mettre plusieurs Iphone dessus.


 
Je me suis renseigné, et apparemment si l'Iphone est officiel il proposera la MAJ définitive comme pour tout le monde. Peux tu me confirmer ?


----------



## iPadOne (22 Janvier 2012)

elite71 a dit:


> Je me suis renseigné, et apparemment si l'Iphone est officiel il proposera la MAJ définitive comme pour tout le monde. Peux tu me confirmer ?



c est exactement ça tu n'a rien a craindre a la Maj


----------



## elite71 (22 Janvier 2012)

iPadOne a dit:


> c est exactement ça tu n'a rien a craindre a la Maj


 

Merci pour la confirmation iPadOne...

Je viens de "m'amuser" si je peux dire à remettre la version 5.0.1 (9A405) et c'est très simple. Il suffit de la télécharger et l'enregistrer sur le PC et refaire la même manip que pour installer le 5.1 Béta 3 et remettre sa sauvegarde initial (celle que j'avais sous 5.0.1) Quand j'ai mis la version 5.1 j'avais renommé mon tél et ensuite à la fin j'ai remis ma sauvegarde 5.0.1 d'itunes qui cette fois s'était enregistré sous le nouveau nom de l'Iphone en 5.1, ca évite de ne pas pouvoir réinstaller la sauvegarde (trop récente) car l'ancienne reste en mémoire dans Itunes, c'est comme si on avait 2 sauvegardes 1 en 5.0.1 et 1 en 5.1 si on veut revenir en arrière car ça la garde bien en mémoire si vous changez de nom. Quoi que quand on sélectionne la sauvegarde 5.1 ça dit trop récente donc on prend l'autre et ensuite il demande si on veut mettre la sauvegarde la + récente et ça installe quand même celle du 5.1.  Maintenant que je sais ça je remet la 5.1.
Par contre si vous ètes sous Windows comme moi et ne pas avoir un Zip il faut télécharger les versions avec Mozilla par exemple et pas Internet Explorer à cause du Zip et le fichier sera directement en jpsw.
J'espère que j'ai été clair dans mon explication !!... 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 16h27 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 15h41 ----------

*@ boubaraka :  Si tu veux essayer je te le conseil*


----------



## elite71 (22 Janvier 2012)

Personne ne tombe d'accord sur certain forum donc je me permet de vous demander votre avis.
En désactivant la 3G sur 5.1 pour avoir un meilleur réseau on passe automatiquement en EDGE et est ce qu'il n'y a pas de risque de hort forfait avec "Carré Absolu Sfr" illimité en étant sur Edge avec toujours sl2sfr dans les paramètres ? Ca marche bien

(à noter que vu que c'est le nouveau IOS je fais le test avec 3G activée pour voir si le problème de réseau a été résolu) Je vous tiens au courant


----------



## boubaraka (22 Janvier 2012)

elite71 a dit:


> Personne ne tombe d'accord sur certain forum donc je me permet de vous demander votre avis.
> En désactivant la 3G sur 5.1 pour avoir un meilleur réseau on passe automatiquement en EDGE et est ce qu'il n'y a pas de risque de hort forfait avec "Carré Absolu Sfr" illimité en étant sur Edge avec toujours sl2sfr dans les paramètres ? Ca marche bien
> 
> (à noter que vu que c'est le nouveau IOS je fais le test avec 3G activée pour voir si le problème de réseau a été résolu) Je vous tiens au courant


Normalement non pas de hors forfait c'est comme si tu etait en 3g


----------



## elite71 (22 Janvier 2012)

boubaraka a dit:


> Normalement non pas de hors forfait c'est comme si tu etait en 3g


 

Ok merci je t'ai répondu.. 

Pour info : En déconnectant la 3G je gagne 3 à 4 barres en moyenne et plus jamais eu d'échecs de SMS ni autre.  Par contre la 3G se reconnecte automatiquement en éteignant et rallumant le tél il faut à chaque fois la désactiver manuellement après le redémarrage.


----------



## boubaraka (22 Janvier 2012)

elite71 a dit:


> Ok merci je t'ai répondu..
> 
> Pour info : En déconnectant la 3G je gagne 3 à 4 barres en moyenne et plus jamais eu d'échecs de SMS ni autre.  Par contre la 3G se reconnecte automatiquement en éteignant et rallumant le tél il faut à chaque fois la désactiver manuellement après le redémarrage.


Ok ok


----------



## elite71 (23 Janvier 2012)

En 5.1 Béta 3 nette amélioration de la batterie, 10h de veille et il reste 95% avec 3G activée.
Pour de ce qui est du réseau, en désactivant la 3G il y a un gain de 3 barres.
J'essaierai même nombre d'heure avec 3G désactivée.


----------



## elite71 (23 Janvier 2012)

elite71 a dit:


> En 5.1 Béta 3 nette amélioration de la batterie, 10h de veille et il reste 95% avec 3G activée.
> Pour de ce qui est du réseau, en désactivant la 3G il y a un gain de 3 barres.
> J'essaierai même nombre d'heure avec 3G désactivée.


 
Infos :  En 3G il y arrive toujours qu'il y ait des échecs SMS (surement à cause qu'elle fait baisser le réseau) ??!!   En la désactivant il y a aucun échec SMS et le réseau remonte au maximum.


----------



## boubaraka (23 Janvier 2012)

elite71 a dit:


> Infos :  En 3G il y arrive toujours qu'il y ait des échecs SMS (surement à cause qu'elle fait baisser le réseau) ??!!   En la désactivant il y a aucun échec SMS et le réseau remonte au maximum.


Cool j'ai hate quel sorte cette maj


----------



## elite71 (23 Janvier 2012)

boubaraka a dit:


> Cool j'ai hate quel sorte cette maj


 
Plus aucun problème en 5.1 avec 3G désactivé...  Tu ne veux pas de ma propsition c'est dommage pour toi !!!...  C'était sympa de ma part...

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 23h12 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 23h09 ----------




elite71 a dit:


> Plus aucun problème en 5.1 avec 3G désactivé... Tu ne veux pas de ma propsition c'est dommage pour toi !!!... C'était sympa de ma part...


 
Bref... Tout le monde se plaint mais si quelqu'un (1 personne) veut essayer la 5.1 Béta 3 il me contact en MP


----------



## boubaraka (24 Janvier 2012)

elite71 a dit:


> Plus aucun problème en 5.1 avec 3G désactivé...  Tu ne veux pas de ma propsition c'est dommage pour toi !!!...  C'était sympa de ma part..



Oui c'est sympa mais deja les versions finale on des bugs alirs les betas sa dout etre encore pire lol mais merci quant meme


----------



## elite71 (24 Janvier 2012)

boubaraka a dit:


> Oui c'est sympa mais deja les versions finale on des bugs alirs les betas sa dout etre encore pire lol mais merci quant meme


 
Pour ma part j'ai aucun bugs et mon 4S n'a jamais aussi bien marché.


----------



## boubaraka (24 Janvier 2012)

elite71 a dit:


> Pour ma part j'ai aucun bugs et mon 4S n'a jamais aussi bien marché.


Cool alors mais ca se passe coment pour mettre la beta? De plus aparament tu peux pas la laisser tout le temps


----------



## elite71 (24 Janvier 2012)

boubaraka a dit:


> Cool alors mais ca se passe coment pour mettre la beta? De plus aparament tu peux pas la laisser tout le temps


 
Tu peux bien entendu la laisser en attendant la définitive


----------



## Shaman (25 Janvier 2012)

*Bonjour à tous,

Je viens de lire une bonne partie de vos messages et ouf il n'y a pas que moi qui est ce souci.

J'ai l'iphone 4S forfait SFR depuis le 10 décembre, aucun souci jusque là mais depuis 2 jours c'est perte de réseau sur perte de réseau.. sans bouger de place il passe de la 3G à ensuite 2 barre puis réseau indisponible et recommence. 
Pour  mon copain idem..

Donc au final, quel est le véritable problème, je ne pense pas que ça vienne de l'iphone vue que le mien je n'ai eu aucun souci pendant plus d'1 mois, se serait donc le logiciel ??? Après avoir parcours plusieurs forums je vois que pas mal de personnes qui sont chez SFR ont ce souci ... Enfin tout à l'heure je vais quand même aller chez SFR et demander une nouvelle carte sim...Sinon jappellerai Apple 

Enfin heureusement j'ai garder le 3gs au cas où je pense avoir bien fait ...

Merci d'avance de vos rep bonne journée*


----------



## elite71 (25 Janvier 2012)

Shaman a dit:


> *Bonjour à tous,*
> 
> *Je viens de lire une bonne partie de vos messages et ouf il n'y a pas que moi qui est ce souci.*
> 
> ...


 
Oui mais ce n'est pas lié spécialement à SFR, d'après ce que j'ai pu lire beaucoup d'utilisateurs avec les autres opérateurs ont les mêmes problèmes. je suis en essais d'une version Béta du prochain logiciel et la désactivation de la 3G améliore et pour ma part a résolu tous mes problèmes.

Le bémol est que je pense que Apple a encore du boulot car le simple fait de désactiver la 3G ça marche (impossible de la désactiver dans votre version 5.0.1) ce n'est pas vraiment trouver le problème !! Exemple : J'ai donné mon 3GS à ma copine quand j'ai pris le 4S et hier soir j'ai posé les 2 téléphones l'un à côté de l'autre, j'avais péniblement 2 barres en 3G activée et elle en avait 4, en désactivant ma 3G je suis monté à 5 barres = le 3GS a toujours une avance en réception avec les mêmes règlages que le 4S et bien entendu les 2 sont sur le même opérateur SFR.


----------



## Shaman (25 Janvier 2012)

*Merci de ta réponse, j'ai mis à jour l'iphone toute à l'heure avec la version 5.0.1 (9A406) et je n'ai plus de souci je ne sais pas si ça va durer ou pas, autant tout tester !!

Par contre il m'a viré certaines sonneries gardées d'autres et Mr ne veut ni en supprimer ni en rajouter ahhhhhh *


*Lien: *

http://www.felixbruns.de/iPod/firmware/


----------



## elite71 (25 Janvier 2012)

Shaman a dit:


> *Merci de ta réponse, j'ai mis à jour l'iphone toute à l'heure avec la version 5.0.1 (9A406) et je n'ai plus de souci je ne sais pas si ça va durer ou pas, autant tout tester !!*
> 
> *Par contre il m'a viré certaines sonneries gardées d'autres et Mr ne veut ni en supprimer ni en rajouter ahhhhhh *
> 
> ...


 
Pour installer la 9A406 tu aurais du faire une restauration de l'appareil depuis itunes en faisant une sauvegarde de tes données auparavant et tu passes directement de la 9A405 à la 9A406. Si tu avais fait une sauvegarde tu peux toujours refaire ma manip car c'était pas la peine d'aller la télécharger et tu verras ça devrait tout rentrer dans l'ordre. Tiens moi au courant.


----------



## Shaman (25 Janvier 2012)

elite71 a dit:


> Pour installer la 9A406 tu aurais du faire une restauration de l'appareil depuis itunes en faisant une sauvegarde de tes données auparavant et tu passes directement de la 9A405 à la 9A406. Si tu avais fait une sauvegarde tu peux toujours refaire ma manip car c'était pas la peine d'aller la télécharger et tu verras ça devrait tout rentrer dans l'ordre. Tiens moi au courant.




* J'ai surtout perdu du temps car c'est ce que j'ai fais mais moi en téléchargeant avant la mise à jour ...

Mais je comprends pas qu'il est supprimé certaines sonneries garder d'autres et qu'il ne veuille pas remettre celles qu'il a viré ...*

*Comme si j'avais que ça à faire ... depuis hier je me bats avec lui* :rateau:

*Le réseau re fonctionne ça c'est deja nickel !!!*


----------



## elite71 (25 Janvier 2012)

Shaman a dit:


> * J'ai surtout perdu du temps car c'est ce que j'ai fais mais moi en téléchargeant avant la mise à jour ...*
> 
> *Mais je comprends pas qu'il est supprimé certaines sonneries garder d'autres et qu'il ne veuille pas remettre celles qu'il a viré ...*
> 
> ...


 
Essais de restaurer tout simplement par Itune il faut que 5mns et ..ne pas télécharger de mise à jour de 9A406 car elle se mettra automatiquement via la restau.


----------



## patafrom (25 Janvier 2012)

Bonjour,
J'arrive tardivement sur ce fil, mais je fais partie de ceux qui galèrent avec leur 4S.
Perte de réseau intermittente et régulière.
C'est mon mobile Pro, et je peux vous dire que ça commence à me les briser menu. Chaque soir, j'ai une belle liste de messages, mon téléphone n'ayant même pas sonné dans l'après-midi.
J'ai fait changer l'iPhone, c'est idem.
J'ai changé 2 fois la SIM, c'est Idem (je suis chez Bouygues).
J'ai pu constater que c'est directement lié à la 3G, sans conteste.
En Edge, le réseau est cohérent et stable. Dès que la 3G est rencontrée, le réseau s'effondre, et fini par disparaître, puis réapparaître dès que la 3G n'est plus disponible.
C'est totalement ingérable car je suis situé dans une zone faiblement couverte par la 3G, dons je passe sans arrêt de Edge à 3G, et mon iPhone fini par ne plus rendre le service minimum. Et la 3G, je m'en tape un peu, mais je ne peux la déconnecter.

Je me demande si ceux à qui cette mésaventure arrive ont récupéré une ancienne sauvegarde de leur précédent iPhone. Il doit bien y avoir une raison pour expliquer que ce problème ne soit pas généralisé, et je cherche.
Pour ma part, j'ai récupéré une sauvegarde de mon 3G.
Philippe.


----------



## elite71 (25 Janvier 2012)

patafrom a dit:


> Bonjour,
> J'arrive tardivement sur ce fil, mais je fais partie de ceux qui galèrent avec leur 4S.
> Perte de réseau intermittente et régulière.
> C'est mon mobile Pro, et je peux vous dire que ça commence à me les briser menu. Chaque soir, j'ai une belle liste de messages, mon téléphone n'ayant même pas sonné dans l'après-midi.
> ...


 
Nous avons ce même genre de problème, et pour ma part je n'avais repris aucune sauvegarde de mon 3GS mais reparti comme nouvel iPhone. Je suis actuellement 5.1 Béta 3 et je n'ai plus de problème. C'est un problème logiciel, quand on pense que ça va mieux sous 5.0.1 les probs reviennent un jour !


----------



## patafrom (25 Janvier 2012)

Aucune idée sur la date de disponibilité de la MAJ 5.1?

Merci


----------



## elite71 (25 Janvier 2012)

patafrom a dit:


> Aucune idée sur la date de disponibilité de la MAJ 5.1?
> 
> Merci


 
Avril je pense ??!!!


----------



## Shaman (25 Janvier 2012)

elite71 a dit:


> Essais de restaurer tout simplement par Itune il faut que 5mns et ..ne pas télécharger de mise à jour de 9A406 car elle se mettra automatiquement via la restau.


*
J'ai trouvé j'ai du les renommer.. avant il les acceptait pi là il n'avait plus envie donc renommer et c'est tout bon !!

Plus de problèmes de réseau tout est à sa place ouf !!

Vive les forums *


----------



## patafrom (25 Janvier 2012)

Avril!!! j'espère qu'on parle bien de 2012...
Apple veut perdre des clients, ou quoi?
Mes interlocuteurs me prennent pour un tire-au-flan qui filtre ses appels à tout va pour éviter de répondre aux problèmes. Ça fait très sérieux.
C'est vraiment incroyable!
Encore 3 mois sans mobile (si, j'ai quand même un parallélépipède à 629  dans la poche, ça fait cher le Kg de frime).
Bon, j'ai plus qu'à changer de portable, au moins temporairement (tout en conservant l'iPhone pour la gestion contacts, rappels et agenda).
Quelle merde.


----------



## elite71 (25 Janvier 2012)

patafrom a dit:


> Avril!!! j'espère qu'on parle bien de 2012...
> Apple veut perdre des clients, ou quoi?
> Mes interlocuteurs me prennent pour un tire-au-flan qui filtre ses appels à tout va pour éviter de répondre aux problèmes. Ça fait très sérieux.
> C'est vraiment incroyable!
> ...


 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 18h30 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 18h21 ----------

A se demander quand même si le problème de base n'est pas matériel à cause de l'antenne et qu'on est obligé de déconnecter la 3G pour aller mieux ! Vous en pensez quoi ?


----------



## iPadOne (26 Janvier 2012)

Salut la tribu, j&#8217;ai fini par prendre un 4s et j&#8217;ai aussi eu des soucis sur un des deux réseau sur lesquels je suis (je vis dans deux pays) et la ou le réseau est faible je n&#8217;ai eu que des galères, mais quand je suis rentré de l&#8217;autres coté l&#8217;appareil marche nickel. Je suis avec la 5.0.1 et ça roule nickel j&#8217;ai simplement dû changer ma Sim sur un des deux réseau car elle était trop vielles et faisait des faux contacts : genre carte Sim non valide ou demande du code pin alors que l&#8217;appareil affichais du réseau et fonctionné, comparé au iphone 4 ou a mon N9 le 4S semble un peu moins bon en réception mais c&#8217;est acceptable (en tout cas pour moi)   


Par contre au niveau de la syncro, je ne suis toujours pas content de cette merdouille d&#8217;iCloud qui répond pas a mes besoins et me rend les choses plus compliqué (3 ordi diffèrent) je suis obligé d&#8217;envoyer a la mano les fichiers ABBU via dropbox pour avoir mes carnets d&#8217;adresses a jour    

Si je n&#8217;était pas si habitué a iOs je suis pas sûr que j&#8217;aurai repris un iPhone, Apple se moque un peu de nous avec le 4s 

Voili voilou ce que je peux dire après 2 semaines de 4s


----------



## boubaraka (26 Janvier 2012)

iPadOne a dit:


> Salut la tribu, jai fini par prendre un 4s et jai aussi eu des soucis sur un des deux réseau sur lesquels je suis (je vis dans deux pays) et la ou le réseau est faible je nai eu que des galères, mais quand je suis rentré de lautres coté lappareil marche nickel. Je suis avec la 5.0.1 et ça roule nickel jai simplement dû changer ma Sim sur un des deux réseau car elle était trop vielles et faisait des faux contacts : genre carte Sim non valide ou demande du code pin alors que lappareil affichais du réseau et fonctionné, comparé au iphone 4 ou a mon N9 le 4S semble un peu moins bon en réception mais cest acceptable (en tout cas pour moi)
> 
> 
> Par contre au niveau de la syncro, je ne suis toujours pas content de cette merdouille diCloud qui répond pas a mes besoins et me rend les choses plus compliqué (3 ordi diffèrent) je suis obligé denvoyer a la mano les fichiers ABBU via dropbox pour avoir mes carnets dadresses a jour
> ...


A bin ca va tu as pas trop de problemes moi c'est toujours pareil mais je mi suis habitué j'attends la 5.1 avec impatience


----------



## iPadOne (26 Janvier 2012)

boubaraka a dit:


> A bin ca va tu as pas trop de problemes moi c'est toujours pareil mais je mi suis habitué j'attends la 5.1 avec impatience



Bin tu sait pour moi la syncro cest essentiel, cest justement pour ça que jai pas gardé le N9 , et comme je veux pas passer par google ou yahoo, je suis un chti peu dans la mierda
mais bon jespère comme tous que ça va aller mieux bientôt


----------



## elite71 (26 Janvier 2012)

Nous attendrons le retour de "patafrom" qui a installé la 5.1 Béta 3 vu qu'il a d'énormes problèmes en 5.0.1.


----------



## fab18340 (26 Janvier 2012)

J'ai eu ya 5 minutes apple care, et ils m'ont dit d'attendre demain le 27,et qu'une mise à jour devrait etre mise en ligne. 
Suspense...


----------



## elite71 (26 Janvier 2012)

fab18340 a dit:


> J'ai eu ya 5 minutes apple care, et ils m'ont dit d'attendre demain le 27,et qu'une mise à jour devrait etre mise en ligne.
> Suspense...


 
Ce serait super...


----------



## boubaraka (26 Janvier 2012)

fab18340 a dit:


> J'ai eu ya 5 minutes apple care, et ils m'ont dit d'attendre demain le 27,et qu'une mise à jour devrait etre mise en ligne.
> Suspense...


Si seuleument mais jy crois pas trop


----------



## elite71 (26 Janvier 2012)

boubaraka a dit:


> Si seuleument mais jy crois pas trop



Mdr !!!! Bref...


----------



## boubaraka (28 Janvier 2012)

fab18340 a dit:


> J'ai eu ya 5 minutes apple care, et ils m'ont dit d'attendre demain le 27,et qu'une mise à jour devrait etre mise en ligne.
> Suspense...


Et voila c'etait sur on est le 28 et ont a pas eu de mise a jour le 27


----------



## elite71 (28 Janvier 2012)

boubaraka a dit:


> Et voila c'etait sur on est le 28 et ont a pas eu de mise a jour le 27


 
Oui dommage...


----------



## boubaraka (30 Janvier 2012)

voila maitenant plus de 3 mois que le problème perciste et toujours aucune solution de la part d'apple trop cool pour un telephone a ce prix!!


----------



## boubaraka (1 Février 2012)

boubaraka a dit:


> voila maitenant plus de 3 mois que le problème perciste et toujours aucune solution de la part d'apple trop cool pour un telephone a ce prix!!


Toujours pas de date de sortie pour la 5.1 ca devient long grr


----------



## elite71 (1 Février 2012)

boubaraka a dit:


> Toujours pas de date de sortie pour la 5.1 ca devient long grr


 
Mdr pour toi, t'as pas voulu malgré ton insistance stupide comme quoi tu voulais l'essayer donc maintenant tu attendras qq mois voilà.. FAUT QUE T'ARRETE DE TE FOUTRE LA GUEULE DES GENS.....

Comment on fait pr la mettre etc.............. et mes recommandations pour la mettre etc par gentillesse (ça me perdra).... donc arrête de te plaindre c'est gavant...  tu dois être jeune maxi 25 ça se sent !!!

Un forum demande la correction et apparement tu t'es fait éjecter de plusieurs donc no commentaires, tu attends la MAJ dans qq mois et basta !!


----------



## jeffo13 (1 Février 2012)

@ ipadone,

Il y a une raison particulière pour que tu ne veuilles pas passer par Google?
Perso, mail, contact et agendas par Google c'est plutôt efficace.


----------



## boubaraka (2 Février 2012)

elite71 a dit:


> Mdr pour toi, t'as pas voulu malgré ton insistance stupide comme quoi tu voulais l'essayer donc maintenant tu attendras qq mois voilà.. FAUT QUE T'ARRETE DE TE FOUTRE LA GUEULE DES GENS.....
> 
> Comment on fait pr la mettre etc.............. et mes recommandations pour la mettre etc par gentillesse (ça me perdra).... donc arrête de te plaindre c'est gavant...  tu dois être jeune maxi 25 ça se sent !!!
> 
> Un forum demande la correction et apparement tu t'es fait éjecter de plusieurs donc no commentaires, tu attends la MAJ dans qq mois et basta !!


Ecoute j'ai pas envi de mettre une beta pour me faire beuger encor plus et c'est pas parce que je veux savoir comment ca se passe pour installer une mise a jour beta que je suis obliger de le faire bref si t'es pas content ne reponds pas et ne viens pas lire le sujet que j'ai crée ok merci bien


----------



## iPadOne (2 Février 2012)

jeffo13 a dit:


> @ ipadone,
> 
> Il y a une raison particulière pour que tu ne veuilles pas passer par Google?
> Perso, mail, contact et agendas par Google c'est plutôt efficace.



les politiques de confidentialité de GG ne me plaisent pas , en plus de nombreux comptes GMail ont été hacké sans trop de problème, je suis surement parano mais mieux vaut prévenir que guérir  

en plus GG gère de façons particulière les libellés person sur liPhone (jen ai quelques uns), jai fait plusieurs test et aucun na été convaincant (a mes yeux)

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 12h39 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 12h37 ----------




boubaraka a dit:


> Ecoute j'ai pas envi de mettre une beta pour me faire beuger encor plus et c'est pas parce que je veux savoir comment ca se passe pour installer une mise a jour beta que je suis obliger de le faire bref si t'es pas content ne reponds pas et ne viens pas lire le sujet que j'ai crée ok merci bien



Bouba elle a raison tu râle alors que certains ton proposé de taider  je te dit ça en toute amitié (virtuel) 

voili voilou


----------



## elite71 (2 Février 2012)

@ iPadOne :  Merci tu as tout à fait raison pour ton commentaire.

Pour info Elite est le nom de mon chien, je suis "il" lol

Amitiés


----------



## boubaraka (2 Février 2012)

iPadOne a dit:


> Bouba elle a raison tu râle alors que certains ton proposé de taider  je te dit ça en toute amitié (virtuel)
> 
> voili voilou


Je ne rale Pas je me demande juste quant va sortir la mise a jour car ca fait un moment qui y'en a pas eux c tout!!


----------



## iPadOne (2 Février 2012)

elite71 a dit:


> @ iPadOne :  Merci tu as tout à fait raison pour ton commentaire.
> 
> Pour info Elite est le nom de mon chien, je suis "il" lol
> 
> Amitiés



gloups gloups ;-) je me basait sur la tof de la sirene ;-)

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 17h52 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 17h25 ----------




boubaraka a dit:


> Je ne rale Pas je me demande juste quant va sortir la mise a jour car ca fait un moment qui y'en a pas eux c tout!!



Bouba , tous les deux jours tu râle, je sait bien que cest chiant , mais tu a une solution a ta dispo , crois bien une chose cest que ça fait schmire tous le monde  mais râler dans son coin fait pas avancer le schmilblick ..

pour faire simple je dirais soit tu patiente comme tout ceux qui ont des soucis, soit tu prend une beta et tu profite de ton mobile tous les jours


----------



## boubaraka (2 Février 2012)

iPadOne a dit:


> Bouba , tous les deux jours tu râle, je sait bien que cest chiant , mais tu a une solution a ta dispo , crois bien une chose cest que ça fait schmire tous le monde mais râler dans son coin fait pas avancer le schmilblick ..
> 
> pour faire simple je dirais soit tu patiente comme tout ceux qui ont des soucis, soit tu prend une beta et tu profite de ton mobile tous les jours


oui j'aimerais bien mettre la beta mais j'ai peur que mon tel bug encor plus vu que c'est une beta!!deja dans les versions finale il ya des bugs alors beta!!


----------



## iPadOne (2 Février 2012)

boubaraka a dit:


> oui j'aimerais bien mettre la beta mais j'ai peur que mon tel bug encor plus vu que c'est une beta!!deja dans les versions finale il ya des bugs alors beta!!



Bouba tu connais le proverbe qui ne tente rien na rien jai souvent utilisé des Beta et jai pas eu de si grand soucis, au pire tu reviens en arrière, mais bon cest aussi vrai que je touche un peu ma bille en informatique

Sincèrement cest super simple quand cest bien expliqué, au pire un petit Skype avec Elite va taider au départ


----------



## elite71 (2 Février 2012)

iPadOne a dit:


> gloup&#8217;s gloup&#8217;s ;-) je me basait sur la tof de la sirene ;-)


 
Lol pour la tof de la sirène, j'espère qu'il ne faut pas se baser sur ta tof aussi ? lol je plaisante  

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 11h58 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 11h49 ----------



boubaraka a dit:


> Ecoute j'ai pas envi de mettre une beta pour me faire beuger encor plus et c'est pas parce que je veux savoir comment ca se passe pour installer une mise a jour beta que je suis obliger de le faire bref si t'es pas content ne reponds pas et ne viens pas lire le sujet que j'ai crée ok merci bien


 
Ecoute moi aussi donc c'était pas la peine de me demander comment faire pour la mettre et que je te fasse un MP avec tous les liens et explications pour la mettre ainsi que revenir en arrière etc et...n'avoir aucune réponse par retour de politesse... et lire par la suite _"j'ai pas envi de mettre une beta pour me faire beuger" (surtout qu'il beug déjà....) _Je te dis cela gentiement même si j'ai perdu mon temps à t'expliquer tout ça en sachant que tu ne voulais pas la mettre !!! *c'est pas correct !*

Et si tu veux que je ne réponde plus sur le sujet que tu as créé il faut le dire tout simplement et ça sera chose faite !


----------



## boubaraka (2 Février 2012)

elite71 a dit:


> Ecoute moi aussi donc c'était pas la peine de me demander comment faire pour la mettre et que je te fasse un MP avec tous les liens et explications pour la mettre ainsi que revenir en arrière etc et...n'avoir aucune réponse par retour de politesse... et lire par la suite _"j'ai pas envi de mettre une beta pour me faire beuger" (surtout qu'il beug déjà....) _Je te dis cela gentiement même si j'ai perdu mon temps à t'expliquer tout ça en sachant que tu ne voulais pas la mettre !!! *c'est pas correct !*
> 
> Et si tu veux que je ne réponde plus sur le sujet que tu as créé il faut le dire tout simplement et ça sera chose faite !


tu n'a vraiment plus de probleme toi avec la beta la, en desactivant la 3g?tu na pas rencontrer d'autre probléme?moi j'ais lu sur le nette que si je mettais cette beta il faudrais que je l'enleve au moi de mars car elle ne serais plus valide!!??
p.s: je n'ai jamais recu ton message avec les liens sinon je t'aurai repondu c'est la moindre des choses!!


----------



## elite71 (2 Février 2012)

boubaraka a dit:


> tu n'a vraiment plus de probleme toi avec la beta la, en desactivant la 3g?tu na pas rencontrer d'autre probléme?moi j'ais lu sur le nette que si je mettais cette beta il faudrais que je l'enleve au moi de mars car elle ne serais plus valide!!??
> p.s: je n'ai jamais recu ton message avec les liens sinon je t'aurai repondu c'est la moindre des choses!!


 
Je n'ai pas de beug et je suis donc tjs en edge, la seule diff avec la 5.0.1 est la désactivation de la 3G c'est tout. Pour ce qui est de Mars c'est pour les Jaibreaké car ça veut dire que tu auras une mise à jour d'ici là via Itunes pour la définitive. Sinon au cas où il y ait rien avant le 14 Mars tu reviens en arrière en réinstallant la 5.0.1, exactement la même manip que pour 5.1. Regardes tes MP alors !!

Pas vrai iPadOne ? C'est vrai ou faux ?


----------



## iPadOne (2 Février 2012)

elite71 a dit:


> Je n'ai pas de beug et je suis donc tjs en edge, la seule diff avec la 5.0.1 est la désactivation de la 3G c'est tout. Pour ce qui est de Mars c'est pour les Jaibreaké car ça veut dire que tu auras une mise à jour d'ici là via Itunes pour la définitive. Sinon au cas où tu reviens en arrière en réinstallant la 5.0.1, exactement la même manip que pour 5.1. Regardes tes MP alors !!
> 
> Pas vrai iPadOne ? C'est vrai ou faux ?




cest super simple cest exactement comme une mise a jour normale, jai même eu une Beta (jsuis tête en lair des fois) dont la date a expiré = iPad Bloqué 1/2 h après jétait revenu a la version normale

sérieux cest 1h au max et hop en version beta , dossier et toutes les applis en bonne place


----------



## elite71 (2 Février 2012)

boubaraka a dit:


> tu n'a vraiment plus de probleme toi avec la beta la, en desactivant la 3g?tu na pas rencontrer d'autre probléme?moi j'ais lu sur le nette que si je mettais cette beta il faudrais que je l'enleve au moi de mars car elle ne serais plus valide!!??
> p.s: je n'ai jamais recu ton message avec les liens sinon je t'aurai repondu c'est la moindre des choses!!


 
Déjà il faut savoir si tes probs sont résolus quand tu es en EDGE, si ils sont pas résolus quand tu perds la 3G ce sera idem.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 12h49 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 12h48 ----------




iPadOne a dit:


> cest super simple cest exactement comme une mise a jour normale, jai même eu une Beta (jsuis tête en lair des fois) dont la date a expiré = iPad Bloqué 1/2 h après jétait revenu a la version normale
> 
> sérieux cest 1h au max et hop en version beta , dossier et toutes les applis en bonne place


 
Le + long est a télécharger le fichier 5.1 Béta 3, après c'est 5mns


----------



## iPadOne (2 Février 2012)

elite71 a dit:


> Le + long est a télécharger le fichier 5.1 Béta 3, après c'est 5mns



je parle tout fini &#8230; mais faut aussi comprendre que certains ai peur de &#8220;briquer&#8221; leur appareil, bouba semble en faire partie, quand on sait c&#8217;est super simple mais pour d&#8217;autre ça semble impossible.


----------



## boubaraka (2 Février 2012)

elite71 a dit:


> Déjà il faut savoir si tes probs sont résolus quand tu es en EDGE, si ils sont pas résolus quand tu perds la 3G ce sera idem.
> Le + long est a télécharger le fichier 5.1 Béta 3, après c'est 5mns


oui quant je suis en edge no probleme ayé j'ai tlechargé la beta 5.1 sur mon bureau et je n'ais pas de message privé!!et le fichier n'est pas en ipsw mais c'est marqué: iPhone4,1_5.1_9B5141a_Restore_iMZDL.COM

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 13h05 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 13h04 ----------



iPadOne a dit:


> je parle tout fini &#8230; mais faut aussi comprendre que certains ai peur de &#8220;briquer&#8221; leur appareil, bouba semble en faire partie, quand on sait c&#8217;est super simple mais pour d&#8217;autre ça semble impossible.


heu c'est quoi briquer??


----------



## iPadOne (2 Février 2012)

boubaraka a dit:


> heu c'est quoi briquer??




simplement transformer ton iPhone en presse papier de bureau (inutilisable), mais je te rassure cest quasiment impossible même si tu tappe sur ton clavier avec les pieds  en plus de 5 ans diPhone jy suis jamais arrivé pourtant pas faute davoir essayé y compris jouer en SSH dans les fichiers de config (merci Rec Boot)


----------



## boubaraka (2 Février 2012)

iPadOne a dit:


> simplement transformer ton iPhone en presse papier de bureau (inutilisable), mais je te rassure cest quasiment impossible même si tu tappe sur ton clavier avec les pieds  en plus de 5 ans diPhone jy suis jamais arrivé pourtant pas faute davoir essayé y compris jouer en SSH dans les fichiers de config (merci Rec Boot)


 ok mais qu'est ce qui pourrait le briquer??


----------



## elite71 (2 Février 2012)

Il te le faut en ispw, tu l'as certainement télécharger avec internet explorer en ZIP ou WinRar ? Avec Mozilla tu l'auras en ISPW

T'ai envoyé MP dis moi si tu as

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 13h32 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 13h25 ----------




boubaraka a dit:


> ok mais qu'est ce qui pourrait le briquer??


 
Rien du tout lol


----------



## boubaraka (2 Février 2012)

elite71 a dit:


> Il te le faut en ispw, tu l'as certainement télécharger avec internet explorer en ZIP ou WinRar ? Avec Mozilla tu l'auras en ISPW
> 
> T'ai envoyé MP dis moi si tu as


oui je l'ai tel avec intenet explorer mais j'ai arrivé a le renommer en ipsw j'ai les deux sur mon bureau ensuite je fais quoi stp


----------



## elite71 (2 Février 2012)

Tu as le bon fichier c'est le même que moi !!!  L'icone est un cube ?


----------



## iPadOne (2 Février 2012)

elite71 a dit:


> Rien du tout lol



oui et non, disons que tu pourra le sortir de DFU si tu sait comment faire ou que tu a les bons outils


----------



## elite71 (2 Février 2012)

iPadOne a dit:


> oui et non, disons que tu pourra le sortir de DFU si tu sait comment faire ou que tu a les bons outils


 
Non je pense pas car si c'est le cube blanc avec note de musique il a en ISPW, c'est marqué en faisant propriétés et détail. Tant que c'est pas un zip c'est bon.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 13h44 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 13h41 ----------



boubaraka a dit:


> oui je l'ai tel avec intenet explorer mais j'ai arrivé a le renommer en ipsw j'ai les deux sur mon bureau ensuite je fais quoi stp


 

As tu eu MP !!!!!!! Il me faut ton UDID en MP pour t'autoriser


----------



## iPadOne (2 Février 2012)

elite71 a dit:


> Non je pense pas car si c'est le cube blanc avec note de musique il a en ISPW, c'est marqué en faisant propriétés et détail.  Tant que c'est pas un zip c'est bon.



Gloups tu confuse ou je me sprime mal , si par exemple tu débranche pendant linstal ton iDevice redémarre plus écran noir , mais RecBoot (PC/Mac) le fait repartir comme en 14


----------



## elite71 (2 Février 2012)

*boubaraka* t'en es où ? et as tu eu mes 2 liens en MP ????

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 14h01 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 13h50 ----------



elite71 a dit:


> *boubaraka* t'en es où ? et as tu eu mes 2 liens en MP ????


 

Plus personne encore !!!  Sans déconner tu le fais exprès ??

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 14h22 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 14h01 ----------

@ iPadOne :  Il me refait la même non ?


----------



## boubaraka (2 Février 2012)

elite71 a dit:


> *boubaraka* t'en es où ? et as tu eu mes 2 liens en MP ????
> 
> ---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 14h01 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 13h50 ----------
> 
> ...


Oui j'ai telechargé les deux en ipsw la 5.1 et la 5.0.1 je fais quoi maintenant désolé si je suis long a rep je fais aiytre chose en meme temps


----------



## elite71 (2 Février 2012)

boubaraka a dit:


> Oui j'ai telechargé les deux en ipsw la 5.1 et la 5.0.1 je fais quoi maintenant désolé si je suis long a rep je fais aiytre chose en meme temps


 
Il me faut ton UDID en MP et n° de fixe pour que je t'explique en même tps ca ira + vite si tu veux

Ton UDID a 40 caractères tu le trouves en cliquant sur ton N° de série qd tu connectes ton 4S à Itunes.


----------



## boubaraka (2 Février 2012)

elite71 a dit:


> Tu as le bon fichier c'est le même que moi !!!  L'icone est un cube ?


Oui un cube et quant je double clique dessu ca m'ouvre itunes

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 15h01 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 15h00 ----------




elite71 a dit:


> Non je pense pas car si c'est le cube blanc avec note de musique il a en ISPW, c'est marqué en faisant propriétés et détail. Tant que c'est pas un zip c'est bon.
> 
> ---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 13h44 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 13h41 ----------
> 
> ...


Non pas eu de message privee pour ca que les deux liens et c'est quoi udid!?

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 15h04 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 15h01 ----------




elite71 a dit:


> Il me faut ton UDID en MP et n° de fixe pour que je t'explique en même tps ca ira + vite si tu veux
> 
> Ton UDID a 40 caractères tu le trouves en cliquant sur ton N° de série qd tu connectes ton 4S à Itunes.


Ok merci je fais ca quant je rentre la je viens de partir faire une coursse et aprés que je t'ai donné mon udid je fais comment pour mettre la 5.1? Et petite question est ce que ca ne me fait pas perde la garantie de mettre une beta stp!!??


----------



## elite71 (2 Février 2012)

boubaraka a dit:


> Oui un cube et quant je double clique dessu ca m'ouvre itunes
> 
> ---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 15h01 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 15h00 ----------
> 
> ...


 
Pas du tout puisque ton UDID sera sur Dev Center et que tu pourras remettre la 5.0.1 quand tu voudras si tu l'as bien téléchargé dans ton PC afin de la conserver.
Normal que ça t'ouvre Itunes

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 16h18 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 15h40 ----------

Quand je te dirai que ton UDID est enregistré tu connecteras ton 4S à Itunes, tu maintiens appuyé la touche MAJ de ton clavier et tu clics sur "mise à jour" d'Itunes. Ca t'ouvrira une fenêtre et tu iras chercher la 5.1 et ensuite tu laisses faire et attend et tu auras la même synchro qu'actuellement et tu passeras en 5.1. Pour revenir en 5.0.1 c'est idem = MAJ + mise à jour et fichier 5.0.1.... Rien de + simple. Après cela tu pourras te servir de toutes les bétas futur jusqu'à début Janvier 2013 car je te laisserai ton UDID sur le site.

A savoir pour la 3G en 5.1 : A chaque reboot elle se reconnecte automatiquement et il faut donc la redésactiver manuellement.


----------



## boubaraka (2 Février 2012)

elite71 a dit:


> Pas du tout puisque ton UDID sera sur Dev Center et que tu pourras remettre la 5.0.1 quand tu voudras si tu l'as bien téléchargé dans ton PC afin de la conserver.
> Normal que ça t'ouvre Itunes
> 
> ---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 16h18 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 15h40 ----------
> ...


Ok cool et ca mais longtemps pour enregistrer le udid? Cool des que je rentre je te l'envois en message privé


----------



## elite71 (2 Février 2012)

boubaraka a dit:


> Ok cool et ca mais longtemps pour enregistrer le udid? Cool des que je rentre je te l'envois en message privé


 
Environ le temps de se connecter à Dev Center et de taper tes 40 caractères donc 3mns. Et l'installation comme je t'ai dit que tu as à faire = 3 mns aussi.


----------



## boubaraka (2 Février 2012)

elite71 a dit:


> Environ le temps de se connecter à Dev Center et de taper tes 40 caractères donc 3mns. Et l'installation comme je t'ai dit que tu as à faire = 3 mns aussi.


Ok je t'envois ca quant je rentre car la je ne suis pas rentrer et je n'ai pas accés a un pc a moin qu'il y ai une autre technique pour avoir ce numero!!??


----------



## boubaraka (3 Février 2012)

boubaraka a dit:


> Ok je t'envois ca quant je rentre car la je ne suis pas rentrer et je n'ai pas accés a un pc a moin qu'il y ai une autre technique pour avoir ce numero!!??


 ayé je t'ai envoyé ca en mp


----------



## elite71 (3 Février 2012)

boubaraka a dit:


> Ok je t'envois ca quant je rentre car la je ne suis pas rentrer et je n'ai pas accés a un pc a moin qu'il y ai une autre technique pour avoir ce numero!!??


 
Tu peux installer tout es ok


----------



## boubaraka (3 Février 2012)

elite71 a dit:


> Tu peux installer tout es ok


 ok merci et sa va me restaurer le tel ou pas?


----------



## elite71 (3 Février 2012)

boubaraka a dit:


> ok merci et sa va me restaurer le tel ou pas?


 

je t'ai répondu en MP et expliqué sur le post hier


----------



## boubaraka (3 Février 2012)

elite71 a dit:


> je t'ai répondu en MP et expliqué sur le post hier


ok je fais ca et je te dit.
et quant est il de la confidentialitée??tu peux avoir accés a toute mes données maintenant et controlé mon iphone a distance non??
voila c'est fait j'ai desactivé la 3g je capte 5/5 ca fait bizzare lol je te tiens au courant quant j'aurais plus de recul encor merci


----------



## elite71 (3 Février 2012)

boubaraka a dit:


> ok je fais ca et je te dit.
> et quant est il de la confidentialitée??tu peux avoir accés a toute mes données maintenant et controlé mon iphone a distance non??
> voila c'est fait j'ai desactivé la 3g je capte 5/5 ca fait bizzare lol je te tiens au


 
Mais non ton UDID est enregistré dans Dev Center afin que ton iPhone soit reconnu valide c'est comme un N° de série pour que tu puisses télécharger les Bétas !!! Qu'est ce que tu veux que je fasse avec un N° ???
Demande à iPadOne il te confirmera ...

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 13h31 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 13h29 ----------



boubaraka a dit:


> voila c'est fait j'ai desactivé la 3g je capte 5/5 ca fait bizzare lol je te tiens au courant quant j'aurais plus de recul encor merci


 
Oui avoues quand même que je te l'ai proposé il y a 1 mois non ??
Donc ça te fait bizarre pour le réseau ?? Essaies les SMS il n'y a plus d'échecs !!
Tu as perdu des données ou pas ? Je suis certain que non mais t'as du flipper lol !!!
Tu vois que c'était pas compliqué !

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 13h38 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 13h31 ----------

Quand tu perdais la 3G en 5.0.1, tu avais 5 barres aussi ?


----------



## boubaraka (3 Février 2012)

elite71 a dit:


> Mais non ton UDID est enregistré dans Dev Center afin que ton iPhone soit reconnu valide c'est comme un N° de série pour que tu puisses télécharger les Bétas !!! Qu'est ce que tu veux que je fasse avec un N° ???
> Demande à iPadOne il te confirmera ...
> 
> ---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 13h31 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 13h29 ----------
> ...


Pour l'instant nickel en desactivant la 3g en edge plus d'echec toujours 5/5 au pire 4/5 de barre de reseaux par contre des que j'active la 3g toujours la meme cata mais bon je reste en edge et toujours nikel encore merci elite lol dommage que je ne t'ai pas ecouté avant lol


----------



## elite71 (3 Février 2012)

boubaraka a dit:


> Pour l'instant nickel en desactivant la 3g en edge plus d'echec toujours 5/5 au pire 4/5 de barre de reseaux par contre des que j'active la 3g toujours la meme cata mais bon je reste en edge et toujours nikel encore merci elite lol dommage que je ne t'ai pas ecouté avant lol


 
Oui comme je te l'avais dit c'est idem avec la 3G qu'en 5.0.1.
Et après l'installation tu as retrouvé ton 4S avec toute ta synchro sans rien perdre ?  (car t'avais peur de restaurer)
Et as tu les buggs que tu craignais ? Non plus ??!! Et la manip pour revenir en 5.0.1 est la même donc où était le risque.....
Oui tu aurais du m'écouter avant lol car c'était vraiment pour t'aider et pas autre chose.

_"on est content que ça marche mais Apple doit avoir un gros problème matériel avec le 4S car si on est obligé de désactiver la 3G pour avoir le même réseau qu'avec un 3GS avec 3G c'est loin d'être normal... C'est une solution mais pas un problème résolu pour ce 4S (avis personnel)"_

*Tiens nous au courant car nous sommes tous intéressés*


----------



## boubaraka (3 Février 2012)

elite71 a dit:


> Oui comme je te l'avais dit c'est idem avec la 3G qu'en 5.0.1.
> Et après l'installation tu as retrouvé ton 4S avec toute ta synchro sans rien perdre ? (car t'avais peur de restaurer)
> Et as tu les buggs que tu craignais ? Non plus ??!! Et la manip pour revenir en 5.0.1 est la même donc où était le risque.....
> Oui tu aurais du m'écouter avant lol car c'était vraiment pour t'aider et pas autre chose.
> ...


 oui j'ai retrouvé mon 4s nickel aprés instalation sans rien restaurer franchement nickel depuis que je peux desactiver la 3g plus aucun echec plus aucun appel sur repondeur depuis 13h15 un record franchement juste degouté de pas avoir mis la beta avant voila mon seul regret lol pourvut que ca dur

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 20h33 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 19h46 ----------

Que du bonheur (pour l'instant) avec la beta 3 de la 5.1 plus aucun probleme d'envois de message ou autre en desactivant la 3g si vous avez ces problemes demandé conseil a elite encore 10000000.. Fois merci  a lui grace a lui j'ai retrouvé un iphone qui telephone lol


----------



## iPadOne (3 Février 2012)

elite71 a dit:


> _"on est content que ça marche mais Apple doit avoir un gros problème matériel avec le 4S car si on est obligé de désactiver la 3G pour avoir le même réseau qu'avec un 3GS avec 3G c'est loin d'être normal... C'est une solution mais pas un problème résolu pour ce 4S (avis personnel)"_
> 
> *Tiens nous au courant car nous sommes tous intéressés*



Cest pas vraiment a 100% de la faute dApple : il y a aussi le maillage de certains opérateurs qui est Merdique et comme je lai dit plus haut Apple est entré dans une techno qui nest pas encore maitrisé et ne vous plaignais pas tant que ça, car dans les 3 ans a venir il va y avoir a nouveau des changement avec la 4G LTE et là ça risque dêtre encore plus mariolle. 

Le mobile ce nest pas comme le fixe ou on fait passer des infos via un câble ou une fibre dans ce cas cest facile : on a une boite qui envoie et une qui reçois cest donc super simple pour le mobile cest pas la même crémerie. 

La radio (GSM) nest pas une techno simple a mettre en place a des coût abordable même après 60 ans on ne maitrise pas encore sur le bout des doigts , y a donc des ratés : Nokia en eu avec le Dual-Bande, Motorola a essuyé tous les plâtres du GSM y a environs 20 ans ils ont été quasi les premiers a déployer un GSM a grande échelle 

Voili Voilou


PS: Bouba avec ton UIDD on ne peux strictement rien faire dautre que dessayer den faire une grille de SUDOKU   tu peux remercier a nouveau Elite ;-)


----------



## boubaraka (3 Février 2012)

iPadOne a dit:


> Cest pas vraiment a 100% de la faute dApple : il y a aussi le maillage de certains opérateurs qui est Merdique et comme je lai dit plus haut Apple est entré dans une techno qui nest pas encore maitrisé et ne vous plaignais pas tant que ça, car dans les 3 ans a venir il va y avoir a nouveau des changement avec la 4G LTE et là ça risque dêtre encore plus mariolle.
> 
> Le mobile ce nest pas comme le fixe ou on fait passer des infos via un câble ou une fibre dans ce cas cest facile : on a une boite qui envoie et une qui reçois cest donc super simple pour le mobile cest pas la même crémerie.
> 
> ...


Ok ok oui encor merci elite lol

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 22h52 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 21h03 ----------

Depuis 13h15 que j'ais mis la beta 5.1 pas une seule coupure ni un seule echec d'envoi de message pourvu que ca dure j'ai l'impression d'avoir recuperer le reseau de mon iphone 4 mais avec en plus les options du 4s pourvut que ca dure et tout ceci grace a elite que je remercie encore et vous les gens vous avez plus de problemes de reseaux!!??


----------



## boubaraka (4 Février 2012)

Et ya quoi de nouveaux dans la 5.1 apart la possibilité de desactiver la 3g sur le 4s!!??et moi he ne sais pas pourquoi on peut plus m'envoyer de imessage ou m'appeler en facetime sur mon numero mais plus que par mon adresse email!!??


----------



## iPadOne (4 Février 2012)

boubaraka a dit:


> Et ya quoi de nouveaux dans la 5.1 apart la possibilité de desactiver la 3g sur le 4s!!??et moi he ne sais pas pourquoi on peut plus m'envoyer de imessage ou m'appeler en facetime sur mon numero mais plus que par mon adresse email!!??



tu doit re-rentre lemail ou ton numéro dans les paramètres du téléphone ( pour facetime, icloud )


----------



## elite71 (4 Février 2012)

boubaraka a dit:


> oui j'ai retrouvé mon 4s nickel aprés instalation sans rien restaurer franchement nickel depuis que je peux desactiver la 3g plus aucun echec plus aucun appel sur repondeur depuis 13h15 un record franchement juste degouté de pas avoir mis la beta avant voila mon seul regret lol pourvut que ca dur
> 
> ---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 20h33 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 19h46 ----------
> 
> Que du bonheur (pour l'instant) avec la beta 3 de la 5.1 plus aucun probleme d'envois de message ou autre en desactivant la 3g si vous avez ces problemes demandé conseil a elite encore 10000000.. Fois merci a lui grace a lui j'ai retrouvé un iphone qui telephone lol


 
Merci boubaraka

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 10h43 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 10h41 ----------




iPadOne a dit:


> Cest pas vraiment a 100% de la faute dApple : il y a aussi le maillage de certains opérateurs qui est Merdique et comme je lai dit plus haut Apple est entré dans une techno qui nest pas encore maitrisé et ne vous plaignais pas tant que ça, car dans les 3 ans a venir il va y avoir a nouveau des changement avec la 4G LTE et là ça risque dêtre encore plus mariolle. QUOTE]
> 
> Oui tu as certainement raison mais c'était juste un avis perso de novice


----------



## boubaraka (4 Février 2012)

iPadOne a dit:


> tu doit re-rentre lemail ou ton numéro dans les paramètres du téléphone ( pour facetime, icloud )


C'est fait mais ca fonctione pas


----------



## elite71 (4 Février 2012)

boubaraka a dit:


> Et ya quoi de nouveaux dans la 5.1 apart la possibilité de desactiver la 3g sur le 4s!!??et moi he ne sais pas pourquoi on peut plus m'envoyer de imessage ou m'appeler en facetime sur mon numero mais plus que par mon adresse email!!??


 
J'ai rien trouvé d'autre à part la désactivation de la 3G et pouvoir téléphoner normalement lol (le principal d'un tél)... C'est pour cela que je me permettais + haut de dire que le prob n'est pas vraiment résolu par une vraie "solution"


----------



## boubaraka (4 Février 2012)

Apres presque 24h d'utilisation toujours que du bonheur en desactivant la 3g aucun echec aucune coupure r a s


----------



## iPadOne (4 Février 2012)

elite71 a dit:


> Oui tu as certainement raison mais c'était juste un avis perso de novice



cest en forgeant quon deviens forgerons


----------



## elite71 (4 Février 2012)

boubaraka a dit:


> C'est fait mais ca fonctione pas


 
Bizarre car moi ça marche !!!

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 10h51 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 10h50 ----------



boubaraka a dit:


> Apres presque 24h d'utilisation toujours que du bonheur en desactivant la 3g aucun echec aucune coupure r a s


 

Tu as tout simplement perdu 1 mois au lieu de 24h  lol
Tu avais peur de bugg avec une Béta et t'en as plus !! Par contre t'avais des buggs avec une version définitive !!


----------



## boubaraka (4 Février 2012)

elite71 a dit:


> J'ai rien trouvé d'autre à part la désactivation de la 3G et pouvoir téléphoner normalement lol (le principal d'un tél)... C'est pour cela que je me permettais + haut de dire que le prob n'est pas vraiment résolu par une vraie "solution"


Moi j'ai remarquè aussi avec la 5.1 que quant tu clique sur safari tu a le champs pour rentre ton addresse et c'est marqué aller a cette adresse ou tu dois marquer l'adresse alors qu'avant il ni avait rien j'ai relarqué aussi que quant tu regarde une video genre sur youtube ou autre et bien il ya le bouton DONE en bleu sur la video qui est a gauche de la barre de temps alors qu'avant il etait adroite voila c'est des petits details mais pour l'instant c'est tout ce que j'ai remarqué

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 10h55 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 10h54 ----------




elite71 a dit:


> Bizarre car moi ça marche !!!
> 
> ---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 10h51 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 10h50 ----------
> 
> ...


Exact


----------



## elite71 (4 Février 2012)

boubaraka a dit:


> Moi j'ai remarquè aussi avec la 5.1 que quant tu clique sur safari tu a le champs pour rentre ton addresse et c'est marqué aller a cette adresse ou tu dois marquer l'adresse alors qu'avant il ni avait rien j'ai relarqué aussi que quant tu regarde une video genre sur youtube ou autre et bien il ya le bouton DONE en bleu sur la video qui est a gauche de la barre de temps alors qu'avant il etait adroite voila c'est des petits details mais pour l'instant c'est tout ce que j'ai remarqué
> 
> ---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 10h55 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 10h54 ----------
> 
> Exact


 

Pour vidéo ou Youtube tu me l'apprend, je ne savais pas car j'y vais jamais donc il n'y a pas que la 3G...  Et pour Safari je n'ai pas pu voir car j'ai un Icone Google


----------



## boubaraka (4 Février 2012)

elite71 a dit:


> Pour vidéo ou Youtube tu me l'apprend, je ne savais pas car j'y vais jamais donc il n'y a pas que la 3G...  Et pour Safari je n'ai pas pu voir car j'ai un Icone Google


Oui mais pas dans le champs google dans le champs a coté ou on tape l'url quant c'est vide c'est marqué ca


----------



## elite71 (4 Février 2012)

boubaraka a dit:


> Oui mais pas dans le champs google dans le champs a coté ou on tape l'url quant c'est vide c'est marqué ca


 
Non j'ai pas ça, mais je crois qu'il y a plusieurs versions de raccourcis Google je crois, j'ai un copain où la page d'accueil n'est pas la même et il a un icône bleu, moi j'ai un icône blanc avec un "G" et c'est la même présentation que sur mon PC, ça doit être pour ça je pense !!??

En tout cas je suis content que tu m'aies enfin fait confiance. Le but d'un forum est de s'aider et trouver des solutions mais il est vrai qu'il y a beaucoup d'ingrats derrière leurs ordis et je ne pense pas en faire parti.
PS :  J'essaierai stap un Sudoku avec tes chiffres lol


----------



## boubaraka (4 Février 2012)

elite71 a dit:


> Non j'ai pas ça, mais je crois qu'il y a plusieurs versions de raccourcis Google je crois, j'ai un copain où la page d'accueil n'est pas la même et il a un icône bleu, moi j'ai un icône blanc avec un "G" et c'est la même présentation que sur mon PC, ça doit être pour ça je pense !!??
> 
> En tout cas je suis content que tu m'aies enfin fait confiance. Le but d'un forum est de s'aider et trouver des solutions mais il est vrai qu'il y a beaucoup d'ingrats derrière leurs ordis et je ne pense pas en faire parti.
> PS : J'essaierai stap un Sudoku avec tes chiffres lol


 moi ce que je parle c'est pas de google mais de l'icone de safari quant tu clique dessu a gauche tu a un blanc pour entrer ton adresse et a droite tu a une petite case le moteur de recherche google!!


----------



## elite71 (4 Février 2012)

boubaraka a dit:


> moi ce que je parle c'est pas de google mais de l'icone de safari quant tu clique dessu a gauche tu a un blanc pour entrer ton adresse et a droite tu a une petite case le moteur de recherche google!!


 
Exact

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 13h17 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 12h00 ----------

Et l'autonomie Boubaraka ?


----------



## boubaraka (4 Février 2012)

elite71 a dit:


> Exact
> 
> ---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 13h17 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 12h00 ----------
> 
> Et l'autonomie Boubaraka ?


Je c pas encore j'ai pas fait une charge decharge complete


----------



## elite71 (4 Février 2012)

boubaraka a dit:


> Je c pas encore j'ai pas fait une charge decharge complete


 
Ca marche toujours nikel ?


----------



## boubaraka (4 Février 2012)

elite71 a dit:


> Ca marche toujours nikel ?


Nikel no Probleme pour ca tu me vois plus trip j'apprecie mon iphone qui capte grace a toi lol


----------



## elite71 (5 Février 2012)

boubaraka a dit:


> Nikel no Probleme pour ca tu me vois plus trip j'apprecie mon iphone qui capte grace a toi lol


 

Lol..... 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 00h04 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 00h03 ----------




elite71 a dit:


> Lol.....


 
La preuve que j'avais pas menti sur tout ce que j'ai posté ....

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 00h06 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 00h04 ----------




boubaraka a dit:


> Nikel no Probleme pour ca tu me vois plus trip j'apprecie mon iphone qui capte grace a toi lol


 
Mais n'oubies pas ton "post" que tu as créé car beaucoup ont besoin


----------



## boubaraka (5 Février 2012)

elite71 a dit:


> Lol.....
> 
> ---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 00h04 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 00h03 ----------
> 
> ...


Oui mais bon plus grand monde ne poste apart nous et ipadone


----------



## elite71 (5 Février 2012)

boubaraka a dit:


> Oui mais bon plus grand monde ne poste apart nous et ipadone


 
Oui c'est vrai lol. Mais je suis certain que beaucoup viennent sans poster... Mais ils sont passés où tous ceux qui postaient ??!!!!!

Le principal est que ton 4S fonctionne lol C'est agréable de voir tous les sms partir sans échecs, au départ ça fait tout drôle !!! Pas eu de pertes et recherches de réseaux ?
Et n'oublies pas que tu pourras installer les futures Béta jusqu'au 15 Janvier 2013 sans me demander


----------



## iPadOne (5 Février 2012)

elite71 a dit:


> Oui c'est vrai lol. Mais je suis certain que beaucoup viennent sans poster... Mais ils sont passés où tous ceux qui postaient ??!!!!!
> 
> Le principal est que ton 4S fonctionne lol C'est agréable de voir tous les sms partir sans échecs, au départ ça fait tout drôle !!! Pas eu de pertes et recherches de réseaux ?
> Et n'oublies pas que tu pourras installer les futures Béta jusqu'au 15 Janvier 2013 sans me demander



il devra te demander les (pseudo) beta en ligne je leur fait pas confiance


----------



## elite71 (5 Février 2012)

iPadOne a dit:


> il devra te demander les (pseudo) beta en ligne je leur fait pas confiance


 
Pourquoi ? Son matériel est enregistré comme le mien !! Et en + ça ne libère pas une place d'enlever un UDID car même retiré c'est 1 de perdue !!! Sont pas fou lol

PS :  J'adore ton avatar il est trop fort


----------



## iPadOne (5 Février 2012)

elite71 a dit:


> Pourquoi ? Son matériel est enregistré comme le mien !! Et en + ça ne libère pas une place d'enlever un UDID car même retiré c'est 1 de perdue !!! Sont pas fou lol
> 
> PS :  J'adore ton avatar il est trop fort



Je veux dire pour que tu lui passe la beta . ;-)

mon avatar cest le talent dun anglais qui sappelle Nick Veasey, regarde sur GG tu verra ce quil  fait


----------



## elite71 (5 Février 2012)

iPadOne a dit:


> Je veux dire pour que tu lui passe la beta &#8230;. ;-)
> 
> mon avatar c&#8217;est le talent d&#8217;un anglais qui s&#8217;appelle Nick Veasey, regarde sur GG tu verra ce qu&#8217;il fait


 
Mais les Bétas sont libres au téléchargement sur son ordi on les trouve partout !!!


----------



## iPadOne (5 Février 2012)

elite71 a dit:


> Mais les Bétas sont libres au téléchargement sur son ordi on les trouve partout !!!



cest justement là ou mon esprit parano (mais a vivre en Chine depuis si longtemps on le deviens) prend le dessus dou viennent vraiment ces beta et quest-ce quy a dedans


----------



## elite71 (5 Février 2012)

iPadOne a dit:


> Je veux dire pour que tu lui passe la beta &#8230;. ;-)
> 
> mon avatar c&#8217;est le talent d&#8217;un anglais qui s&#8217;appelle Nick Veasey, regarde sur GG tu verra ce qu&#8217;il fait


 
Sacré Nick, excellent, merci...  Mais ma pintade était pas mal non plus !!!


----------



## boubaraka (5 Février 2012)

Moi toujours aucun probleme aucun echec de plus j'ai debranché mon iphone hier a 18h45 il etait chargé a 100% et la il me reste 48% en utilisation normal et sans l'eteindre la nuit donc je trouve que c'est plus que bien comparé a avant


----------



## elite71 (5 Février 2012)

boubaraka a dit:


> Moi toujours aucun probleme aucun echec de plus j'ai debranché mon iphone hier a 18h45 il etait chargé a 100% et la il me reste 48% en utilisation normal et sans l'eteindre la nuit donc je trouve que c'est plus que bien comparé a avant


 
C'est parfait tt ça


----------



## boubaraka (5 Février 2012)

elite71 a dit:


> C'est parfait tt ça


Oui lol


----------



## boubaraka (8 Février 2012)

Ta pas eux mon message privé elite!?


----------



## elite71 (8 Février 2012)

boubaraka a dit:


> Ta pas eux mon message privé elite!?


 
Non ?  Renvoi



elite71 a dit:


> Non ? Renvoi


 
J'ai toujours rien



boubaraka a dit:


> Ta pas eux mon message privé elite!?


 
Tu ne réponds plus ??!!


----------



## boubaraka (8 Février 2012)

elite71 a dit:


> Tu ne réponds plus ??!!


Voila en faite sur toute les apps qant je les ouvres j'ai une bande noir en bas de l'app avec la pomme et quant je clique dessus ca me  marque *Test Advertisement*This Confirms That Test Ads Are Running Correctly


----------



## elite71 (8 Février 2012)

boubaraka a dit:


> Voila en faite sur toute les apps qant je les ouvres j'ai une bande noir en bas de l'app avec la pomme et quant je clique dessus ca me marque *Test Advertisement*This Confirms That Test Ads Are Running Correctly


 

Test _Advertisement This_ Confirms That Test Ads Are Running Correctly = confirme que les annonces de test fonctionnent correctement

Mais sur quels applications as tu cela et depuis quand ? car moi je n'ai rien mais j'ai pas grand chose comme applis dedans par rapport à toi.  Sinon tout marche toujours bien ?

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 18h51 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 18h46 ----------

C'est cool je viens de voir que tu as mis "Résolu" pour ton post donc c'est que vive la 5.1 lol


----------



## boubaraka (8 Février 2012)

elite71 a dit:


> Test _Advertisement This_ Confirms That Test Ads Are Running Correctly = confirme que les annonces de test fonctionnent correctement
> 
> Mais sur quels applications as tu cela et depuis quand ? car moi je n'ai rien mais j'ai pas grand chose comme applis dedans par rapport à toi.  Sinon tout marche toujours bien ?
> 
> ...


Sur plein d'app de jeux ou meme celle de macG oui toujours tout fonctionne nikel grace a toi et a la beta 5.1 lol


----------



## elite71 (8 Février 2012)

boubaraka a dit:


> Sur plein d'app de jeux ou meme celle de macG oui toujours tout fonctionne nikel grace a toi et a la beta 5.1 lol


 
Ok, je peux pas te dire car je n'ai aucune applications de jeux !!!  Mais si tout roule pour toi dis toi que tu as de la chance car beaucoup attende la 5.1 et sont en 5.0.1  donc tu as quelque part de l'avance non ??


----------



## stéphane83 (8 Février 2012)

Elle est imminente cette 5.1


----------



## boubaraka (8 Février 2012)

elite71 a dit:


> Ok, je peux pas te dire car je n'ai aucune applications de jeux !!!  Mais si tout roule pour toi dis toi que tu as de la chance car beaucoup attende la 5.1 et sont en 5.0.1  donc tu as quelque part de l'avance non ??


Oui c'est clair lol et comment je fais quant la 5.1 finale sortira pour l'installer et ne plus etre en bêta!?

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 23h17 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 23h16 ----------




stéphane83 a dit:


> Elle est imminente cette 5.1


Pourquoi dis tu ca!!??


----------



## stéphane83 (9 Février 2012)

boubaraka a dit:


> Oui c'est clair lol et comment je fais quant la 5.1 finale sortira pour l'installer et ne plus etre en bêta!?
> 
> ---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 23h17 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 23h16 ----------
> 
> ...



Ben je le souhaite comme vous tous!
Depuis le temps!

J'ai trouvé la beta, je peux la télécharger sur mon iPhone sans problème?


----------



## stéphane83 (9 Février 2012)

stéphane83 a dit:


> Ben je le souhaite comme vous tous!
> Depuis le temps!
> 
> J'ai trouvé la beta, je peux la télécharger sur mon iPhone sans problème?


Ou bien me faut il un compte développeur?

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 08h21 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 07h37 ----------

Bon, ben j'ai fait une bêtise, après installation de la beta mon iphone reste bloqué.
Il faut bien un compte développeur...
Comment faire pour restaurer vers la version précédente?
Merci d'avance...:rose:


----------



## iPadOne (9 Février 2012)

stéphane83 a dit:


> Ou bien me faut il un compte développeur?
> 
> ---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 08h21 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 07h37 ----------
> 
> ...



RecBoot devrais résoudre ton problème


----------



## stéphane83 (9 Février 2012)

iPadOne a dit:


> RecBoot devrais résoudre ton problème



j'ai tenté avec le mode récupération.C 'est ça le recboot?
Cela m'annonce le meme message : 
We're unable to complete your activation


----------



## elite71 (9 Février 2012)

boubaraka a dit:


> Oui c'est clair lol et comment je fais quant la 5.1 finale sortira pour l'installer et ne plus etre en bêta!?
> 
> ---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 23h17 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 23h16 ----------
> QUOTE]
> ...


----------



## boubaraka (9 Février 2012)

Normalement la 5.1 sort le 9 mars d'aprés un site

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 11h16 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 11h13 ----------




stéphane83 a dit:


> Ou bien me faut il un compte développeur?


Oui il te fait un compte dev avant de l'installer ou que tu demande avec quelqu'un qui en a un qui te mette sur le sien demande tout ca a elite il connait bien c'est lui qui ma fait tout ca!!


----------



## elite71 (9 Février 2012)

boubaraka a dit:


> Normalement la 5.1 sort le 9 mars d'aprés un site
> 
> ---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 11h16 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 11h13 ----------
> 
> ...


 
............

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 11h45 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 11h27 ----------



stéphane83 a dit:


> Ou bien me faut il un compte développeur?
> 
> ---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 08h21 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 07h37 ----------
> 
> ...


 
C'est normal que tu sois bloqué à l'installation n'ayant pas ton UDID autorisé à télécharger les versions Bétas sur Dev Center.
Je pense qu'il y a 2 solutions, soit en faisant la même manip que tu as fait avec le lien que je t'ai donné + haut, soit une restauration. Tout cela via Itunes. Et n'hésites pas à me contacter en MP pour UDID

Boubaraka m'a fait confiance et je l'en remercie également de m'avoir fait confiance et son Post est dorénavant "résolu" au bout de 53 pages avec la 5.1 Béta 3.

PS : Pourquoi as tu essayé d'installer la 5.1, as tu des problèmes de réseau ou autres ??

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 13h41 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 11h45 ----------

Je trouve qu'il y en a beaucoup qui visite ce post sans participer non ?


----------



## stéphane83 (9 Février 2012)

elite71 a dit:


> ............
> 
> ---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 11h45 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 11h27 ----------
> 
> ...



Ben écoute, j'ai fait la même manipulation ce matin qu'avec la 5.1 mais rien à faire.
Je suis donc passé à l'Apple Store de Bordeaux et miracle : restauré en deux deux en 5.0.1!
Bref, faut faire gaffe avec ces bêtas car dorénavant c'est un peu galère à revenir en arrière.


----------



## iPadOne (9 Février 2012)

stéphane83 a dit:


> Bref, faut faire gaffe avec ces bêtas car dorénavant c'est un peu galère à revenir en arrière.




je lai dit a plusieurs reprise de pas prendre des beta dans la jungle . ma môman ma toujours dit quand on sait pas on touche pas


----------



## elite71 (9 Février 2012)

stéphane83 a dit:


> Ben écoute, j'ai fait la même manipulation ce matin qu'avec la 5.1 mais rien à faire.
> Je suis donc passé à l'Apple Store de Bordeaux et miracle : restauré en deux deux en 5.0.1!
> Bref, faut faire gaffe avec ces bêtas car dorénavant c'est un peu galère à revenir en arrière.


 
Moi je suis repassé plusieurs fois en 5.0.1 pour tester et no prob par contre il était pas bloqué car autorisé à mettre la 5.1 peut-être.

Mais quel problème as tu en 5.0.1 pour vouloir mettre la 5.1 ??

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 15h53 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 15h50 ----------




iPadOne a dit:


> je lai dit a plusieurs reprise de pas prendre des beta dans la jungle . ma môman ma toujours dit quand on sait pas on touche pas


 
Surtout quand on est certain d'être bloqué vu que son UDID n'est pas autorisé !!


----------



## stéphane83 (9 Février 2012)

elite71 a dit:


> Moi je suis repassé plusieurs fois en 5.0.1 pour tester et no prob par contre il était pas bloqué car autorisé à mettre la 5.1 peut-être.
> 
> Mais quel problème as tu en 5.0.1 pour vouloir mettre la 5.1 ??
> 
> ...



Mon problème? 
C'est moi!  
Trop impatient et curieux...


----------



## elite71 (9 Février 2012)

stéphane83 a dit:


> Mon problème?
> C'est moi!
> Trop impatient et curieux...


 
Si ton réseau est bon sans échecs je comprend pas !!

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 21h20 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 21h13 ----------

Si vraiment la 5.1 définitive sort le 09 Mars, en tant que developpeurs on devrait _"peut être et logiquement"_ espérer l'avoir 1 semaine + tôt que le public donc moi et Boubaraka devrions en profiter en étant déjà à l'heure actuelle sous 5.1.
Quand je constate que tout le monde attend la 5.1 et ne bouge pas ça me fait un peu sourire dsl car j'ai de la place...


----------



## boubaraka (9 Février 2012)

elite71 a dit:


> Si ton réseau est bon sans échecs je comprend pas !!
> 
> ---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 21h20 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 21h13 ----------
> 
> ...


Et oui vive les betas
 Et le compte dev de elite tous ceux qui veulent passer en 5.1 beta demander a elite en message privé il lui reste au moin 95 places sur 100 demander lui en privé vous ne serait pas dessu


----------



## iPadOne (9 Février 2012)

boubaraka a dit:


> Et oui vive les betas
> Et le compte dev de elite tous ceux qui veulent passer en 5.1 beta demander a elite en message privé il lui reste au moin 95 places sur 100 demander lui en privé vous ne serait pas dessu




Heu Bouba tu a demandé a Elite si il voulais offrir ses place dans son comptes développer ??

tu réfléchi des fois avant décrire des trucs comme ça ?

je dit ça je dit rien hein !!


----------



## boubaraka (9 Février 2012)

iPadOne a dit:


> Heu Bouba tu a demandé a Elite si il voulais offrir ses place dans son comptes développer ??
> 
> tu réfléchi des fois avant décrire des trucs comme ça ?
> 
> je dit ça je dit rien hein !!


Je n'ai pas dit qu'il les offrait j'ais dit qu'il lui en rester donc de le contacter en mp ca ne veut pas dire qu'il les offres lol


----------



## stéphane83 (10 Février 2012)

boubaraka a dit:


> Je n'ai pas dit qu'il les offrait j'ais dit qu'il lui en rester donc de le contacter en mp ca ne veut pas dire qu'il les offres lol



5 euros ça va...


----------



## elite71 (10 Février 2012)

stéphane83 a dit:


> 5 euros ça va...


 
Précision : J'ai pas payé un compte pour faire l'argent car j'ai autre chose à faire et tout le monde en ouvrirait si c'était le cas mais simplement pour avoir un téléphone qui fonctionne bien sans pertes de réseaux etc... Si mon 4S aurait bien marché je ne vois pas l'intérêt que j'aurais eu mais "à cause d'Apple" quelque part... voilà !!!
Comme dit Boubaraka il me reste 97 places ms c'est pas des petits pains et j'aimerais simplement rentrer dans mon argent donc 16 places me suffirait pour oublier cette achat à la fois utile et aussi pas normal. Sincèrement j'aurais préféré perso trouver quelqu'un à 5&#8364; qui me le propose.
Merci de votre compréhension.
@ iPadOne : Boubaraka sait ceci donc no problèmes, vous vous ètes simplement mal compris


----------



## boubaraka (11 Février 2012)

Moi en desactivant la 3g tous est nikel mais des que je la reactive j'ai genre 4 barres de reseaux en 3g mais impossible de faire quoi sue se soit que se soit de passer un appel ou naviguer sur le net ou relever mes apps tout ceci est impossible alors que j'ai 4 barres de 3g il doit vraiment y avoir un probleme avec l'antenne 3g sur ce 4s!! Ensuite j'ai remarqué qu'il ne capte pas bien le wifi quant je suis dans la piece ou il ya la boxe je capte 5/5 mais des que je vais a l'etage il ne capte plus ou meme dans le jardin alors que ma ps3 en wifi capte dans une autre piece de plus j'ai un autre mobile pas un iphone et celui ci capte encor mon wifi jusqu'a 4 maison de chez moi bizzare non!!??


----------



## elite71 (11 Février 2012)

boubaraka a dit:


> Moi en desactivant la 3g tous est nikel mais des que je la reactive j'ai genre 4 barres de reseaux en 3g mais impossible de faire quoi sue se soit que se soit de passer un appel ou naviguer sur le net ou relever mes apps tout ceci est impossible alors que j'ai 4 barres de 3g il doit vraiment y avoir un probleme avec l'antenne 3g sur ce 4s!! Ensuite j'ai remarqué qu'il ne capte pas bien le wifi quant je suis dans la piece ou il ya la boxe je capte 5/5 mais des que je vais a l'etage il ne capte plus ou meme dans le jardin alors que ma ps3 en wifi capte dans une autre piece de plus j'ai un autre mobile pas un iphone et celui ci capte encor mon wifi jusqu'a 4 maison de chez moi bizzare non!!??


 
Je ne peux pas te dire car pour ma part je n'ai aucun problème de Wifi ni Web en 3G ou pas que ce soit en 5.0.1, 5.1 3G ou 3G désactivée...
Pour ma part si je suis en 5.1 avec 3G c'est exactement comme si je suis en 5.0.1 = perte réseaux, multiples échecs...  5.1 avec 3G désactivée et donc en EDGE c'est parfait et 0 défauts. 
Mais effectivement je pense comme je l'avais déjà cité dans un autre commentaire que le 4S n'est pas Top au niveau antenne vu qu'il faut virer la 3G pour récupérer du réseau, ensuite je ne suis pas assez calé pour dire si j'ai raison ou pas je ne suis pas technicien c'est juste un avis perso.


----------



## boubaraka (11 Février 2012)

elite71 a dit:


> Je ne peux pas te dire car pour ma part je n'ai aucun problème de Wifi ni Web en 3G ou pas que ce soit en 5.0.1, 5.1 3G ou 3G désactivée...
> Pour ma part si je suis en 5.1 avec 3G c'est exactement comme si je suis en 5.0.1 = perte réseaux, multiples échecs...  5.1 avec 3G désactivée et donc en EDGE c'est parfait et 0 défauts.
> Mais effectivement je pense comme je l'avais déjà cité dans un autre commentaire que le 4S n'est pas Top au niveau antenne vu qu'il faut virer la 3G pour récupérer du réseau, ensuite je ne suis pas assez calé pour dire si j'ai raison ou pas je ne suis pas technicien c'est juste un avis perso.


Oui tout a fait pareil et d'accord!!


----------



## elite71 (11 Février 2012)

boubaraka a dit:


> Oui tout a fait pareil et d'accord!!


 
Je suis certain que dans les grandes villes ils en sont très satisfaits du fait qu'il doit y avoir un excellent réseau.


----------



## boubaraka (12 Février 2012)

elite71 a dit:


> Je suis certain que dans les grandes villes ils en sont très satisfaits du fait qu'il doit y avoir un excellent réseau.


Oui a mon avis aussi


----------



## elite71 (12 Février 2012)

boubaraka a dit:


> Oui a mon avis aussi


 
On va nous coller dans le dos une antenne externe en option et on aura réseau et 3G lol


----------



## iPadOne (12 Février 2012)

elite71 a dit:


> On va nous coller dans le dos une antenne externe en option et on aura réseau et 3G lol



Tss sur la tête ça portera mieux  le reste cable et batterie je veux rien savoir


----------



## elite71 (12 Février 2012)

iPadOne a dit:


> Tss sur la tête ça portera mieux  le reste cable et batterie je veux rien savoir


 
lol...

On rigole mais est ce que ça existe une antenne externe pour iPhone ?


----------



## boubaraka (13 Février 2012)

elite71 a dit:


> On rigole mais est ce que ça existe une antenne externe pour iPhone ?


 heuuuuuuu je ne sais pas mais jamais entendu parler


----------



## iPadOne (13 Février 2012)

ca nexiste pas désolé


----------



## elite71 (13 Février 2012)

iPadOne a dit:


> ca n&#8217;existe pas désolé


 
Merci à vous. Dommage ça aurait fait un bon test !!!


----------



## patafrom (14 Février 2012)

Bonjour,

Je reviens vers vous avec mes retours d'expérience 5.1 BETA (merci Elite71).

Je suis navré de vous dire que cette beta n'a pas fonctionné pour moi.
Ça semblait pas mal tourner au début (3G déconnectée), mais j'ai rencontré des pertes de réseau importantes, qui pouvaient durer une demi-journée certaines fois. Parfois, même un redémarrage ne suffisait pas, il ne parvenait pas à retrouver le réseau. En gros, les mêmes symptômes qu'avec la 5.0.1.

Apple m'a proposé un échange (c'est le troisième), et je l'ai reçu en début de semaine dernière. Je n'y croyais pas trop, évidemment, mais contre toute attente, ça fonctionne.
Apple connaitrait-il la série défectueuse sans le signaler? Ça ne serait pas la première fois, j'ai bataillé ferme pour faire changer une dalle d'un iMac perso qui était hors garantie (lignes verticales nombreuses après 2,5 ans d'utilisation), et ils ont fini par payer le remplacement (6 mois de palabres).

Aujourd'hui, je n'ai plus aucun soucis avec mon 4S. Auparavant, lorsque le réseau n'était plus disponible, ce qui arrive dans ma région, il ne parvenait presque jamais à se reconnecter seul. Aujourd'hui (je croise les doigts, ça fait 8 jours), il n'a plus besoin de moi, et il est devenu rare qu'un interlocuteur ne parvienne pas à me joindre. Coté SMS, idem, ça fonctionne dans 90% des envois (les 10 % restants doivent venir, j'aime à le penser, de mon réseau pas toujours au top).

Je vous tiens au courant si de nouveaux problèmes surgissent.


----------



## iPadOne (14 Février 2012)

@patafrom. tu pourrai nous dire (ou redire) que; opérateur et la ville ou tu vis. Ce que tu dit semble intéressant , Apple sait toujours quel série a des défauts (quand il y en a) mais comme tous ils ne vont jamais le dire


----------



## patafrom (14 Février 2012)

J'habite la douce ville de Châteaubriant, dans le Nord 44 (à 1 heure de Nantes, Rennes, et Angers), située dans une cuvette (problèmes de réseaux aériens récurrents, TV, radio). Opérateur Bouygues, que je trouve moins stable qu'Orange. Mon collègue, équipé d'un 3GS perd le réseau de temps en temps, sans bouger de sa place (comme moi).


----------



## iPadOne (14 Février 2012)

patafrom a dit:


> J'habite la douce ville de Châteaubriant, dans le Nord 44 (à 1 heure de Nantes, Rennes, et Angers), située dans une cuvette (problèmes de réseaux aériens récurrents, TV, radio). Opérateur Bouygues, que je trouve moins stable qu'Orange. Mon collègue, équipé d'un 3GS perd le réseau de temps en temps, sans bouger de sa place (comme moi).



merci de ta reponse


----------



## elite71 (14 Février 2012)

patafrom a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Je reviens vers vous avec mes retours d'expérience 5.1 BETA (merci Elite71).
> 
> ...


 
Bonjour, ok pour le problème matériel mais as tu essayer de remettre la 5.1 pour voir tes 10% qu'il te manque et voir si tu as un réseau encore + important car quand le 4S n'a pas de prob matériel nous obtenons 100% des SMS et meilleur réseau ? Merci de ton retour.

Car ce serait vraiment un bon retour de comparaison en 5.1 maintenant que tu n'as plus de prob matériel.


----------



## patafrom (14 Février 2012)

Je teste dès que j'ai un peu de temps, et je vous tiens au courant.


----------



## elite71 (14 Février 2012)

patafrom a dit:


> Je teste dès que j'ai un peu de temps, et je vous tiens au courant.


 
Merci


----------



## elite71 (19 Février 2012)

@ Boubaraka :  As tu remarqué le raccourci appareil photo en 5.1 ??  Je ne me rappelle plus si il y était en 5.0.1 !!!


----------



## boubaraka (19 Février 2012)

elite71 a dit:


> @ Boubaraka :  As tu remarqué le raccourci appareil photo en 5.1 ??  Je ne me rappelle plus si il y était en 5.0.1 !!!


Oui depuis ios 5 il y est quant on fait un double clique sur le bouton home


----------



## elite71 (19 Février 2012)

boubaraka a dit:


> Oui depuis ios 5 il y est quant on fait un double clique sur le bouton home


 
A ok je ne me rappelais plus c'était simple question dsl


----------



## boubaraka (20 Février 2012)

elite71 a dit:


> A ok je ne me rappelais plus c'était simple question dsl


Ok pas de soucis


----------



## boubaraka (22 Février 2012)

elite71 a dit:


> @ Boubaraka : As tu remarqué le raccourci appareil photo en 5.1 ?? Je ne me rappelle plus si il y était en 5.0.1 !!!


mon iphone ne voulait plus s'allumé j'ai du rester appuyer sur mache/arret et bouton home en meme temps pendant 10 sec au moin et il c'est rallumé je me demande ce qu'il a eu


----------



## elite71 (22 Février 2012)

boubaraka a dit:


> mon iphone ne voulait plus s'allumé j'ai du rester appuyer sur mache/arret et bouton home en meme temps pendant 10 sec au moin et il c'est rallumé je me demande ce qu'il a eu


 
Je sais pas je n'ai eu jusqu'à présent aucun problème !!!  Mais tu as rebooté et tt remarche ?  J'ai déjà lu ce genre de prob en IOS normal !!!

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 15h33 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 15h26 ----------

Qui comprend cette vidéo ??  J'ai rien compris lol !!

http://iphonesoft.fr/2012/02/22/ios-51-une-faille-dans-les-notifications-d-appel


----------



## boubaraka (22 Février 2012)

elite71 a dit:


> Je sais pas je n'ai eu jusqu'à présent aucun problème !!!  Mais tu as rebooté et tt remarche ?  J'ai déjà lu ce genre de prob en IOS normal !!!
> 
> ---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 15h33 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 15h26 ----------
> 
> ...


Oui j'ai appuyé 10 sec sur bouton home et marche arret et il a redemarré mais je ne sais pas ce qu'il a eu


----------



## elite71 (23 Février 2012)

boubaraka a dit:


> Oui j'ai appuyé 10 sec sur bouton home et marche arret et il a redemarré mais je ne sais pas ce qu'il a eu


 

Ok mais moi je parlais de la vidéo en lien


----------



## boubaraka (23 Février 2012)

elite71 a dit:


> Ok mais moi je parlais de la vidéo en lien


A ok bin tu ne comprends pas quoi dans la video


----------



## elite71 (24 Février 2012)

boubaraka a dit:


> A ok bin tu ne comprends pas quoi dans la video


 
Ben le problème décelé en 5.1 sur la vidéo :hein: lol
J'ai pas analysé 10 fois il a viré puce, remis, viré etc... et à la fin ?
T'as essayé toi ?


----------



## boubaraka (24 Février 2012)

elite71 a dit:


> Ben le problème décelé en 5.1 sur la vidéo :hein: lol
> J'ai pas analysé 10 fois il a viré puce, remis, viré etc... et à la fin ?
> T'as essayé toi ?


bien en fait c'est pour montré que si tu as un appel en absence sur l'ecran et que genre tu trouve ou perd un iphone meme verouillé par un code et bin en fesant cette manip (si tu es bien synchro) et bien tu peux avoir accés au repertoire au dernies appel et meme appeler et tous ca sans avoir entrer le code de deverouillage de l'iphone mais juste en fesant cette manip qui demande du temps et une synchro parfaite!!


----------



## elite71 (24 Février 2012)

boubaraka a dit:


> bien en fait c'est pour montré que si tu as un appel en absence sur l'ecran et que genre tu trouve ou perd un iphone meme verouillé par un code et bin en fesant cette manip (si tu es bien synchro) et bien tu peux avoir accés au repertoire au dernies appel et meme appeler et tous ca sans avoir entrer le code de deverouillage de l'iphone mais juste en fesant cette manip qui demande du temps et une synchro parfaite!!


 

Oui genre de truc qui sert à rien lol


----------



## boubaraka (24 Février 2012)

elite71 a dit:


> Oui genre de truc qui sert à rien lol


Oui mais bon c'est pour montrer que meme avec un code de verouillage on peut avoir accés a ton repertoir et trlephoner avec


----------



## elite71 (2 Mars 2012)

Bouba ça marche toujours bien ?  Moi il m'arrive parfois d'avoir des blancs en téléphonant comme si j'avais mis le haut parleur sur pause ou comme si j'avais une barre... et cela avec 5 barres, et toi ?  Sinon tout va bien.


----------



## boubaraka (2 Mars 2012)

elite71 a dit:


> Bouba ça marche toujours bien ?  Moi il m'arrive parfois d'avoir des blancs en téléphonant comme si j'avais mis le haut parleur sur pause ou comme si j'avais une barre... et cela avec 5 barres, et toi ?  Sinon tout va bien.


Non moi toujours nikel sauf qu'il c'etait eteint et plus moyen de le rallumer apart en restant appuyé sur marche/arret et home pendant 10 sec et hop il c'est rallumé je ne sais pas ce qu'il c'est passé mais j'ai bien flippè


----------



## boubaraka (7 Mars 2012)

elite71 a dit:


> Bouba ça marche toujours bien ?  Moi il m'arrive parfois d'avoir des blancs en téléphonant comme si j'avais mis le haut parleur sur pause ou comme si j'avais une barre... et cela avec 5 barres, et toi ?  Sinon tout va bien.


Comment fait on nous pour avoir la 5.1 finale elite vu quon a deja la beta et apparzment elle sort aujourd'hui la 5.1 finale d'aprés l'article de macG


----------



## elite71 (7 Mars 2012)

boubaraka a dit:


> Comment fait on nous pour avoir la 5.1 finale elite vu quon a deja la beta et apparzment elle sort aujourd'hui la 5.1 finale d'aprés l'article de macG


 

Moi je viens de faire la MAJ 5.1 définitive.  Tu l'as faite ?


----------



## Winner97 (7 Mars 2012)

boubaraka a dit:


> Comment fait on nous pour avoir la 5.1 finale elite vu quon a deja la beta et apparzment elle sort aujourd'hui la 5.1 finale d'aprés l'article de macG



Bonjour,
Il faut restaurer votre iPhone avec la version définitive d'iOS 5.1, préalablement téléchargée, comme pour passer sur une beta.
Cordialement.


----------



## elite71 (8 Mars 2012)

Si ca ne marche pas en faisant MAJ normal tu remets la 5.0.1 que je t'avais fait mettre de coté en faisant comme pour la Beta.  Ensuite tu peux faire la MAJ 5.1 en OTA ou Itunes.  Pour ma part c'est ce que j'ai fait car j'avais remis la 5.0.1 hier pour voir... Et j'ai meme été surpris car elle marchait très bien avec 0 échecs en sms... Vas comprendre !!!   Donc j'ai fait MAJ en OTA ce soir et nikel.  Tiens nous au courant.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 00h12 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé Hier à 23h12 ----------

@Winner97 :   Qu'appelles tu effacer le flux photo en 5.1 ?? C'est par Icloud non ?    Merci à toi


----------



## boubaraka (8 Mars 2012)

elite71 a dit:


> Si ca ne marche pas en faisant MAJ normal tu remets la 5.0.1 que je t'avais fait mettre de coté en faisant comme pour la Beta. Ensuite tu peux faire la MAJ 5.1 en OTA ou Itunes. Pour ma part c'est ce que j'ai fait car j'avais remis la 5.0.1 hier pour voir... Et j'ai meme été surpris car elle marchait très bien avec 0 échecs en sms... Vas comprendre !!! Donc j'ai fait MAJ en OTA ce soir et nikel. Tiens nous au courant.
> 
> ---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 00h12 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé Hier à 23h12 ----------
> 
> @Winner97 : Qu'appelles tu effacer le flux photo en 5.1 ?? C'est par Icloud non ? Merci à toi


 ok je vais essayer ca car la je suis avec la beta et il ne me propose rien il me dit que je suis a jour

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 02h17 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 01h51 ----------




elite71 a dit:


> Si ca ne marche pas en faisant MAJ normal tu remets la 5.0.1 que je t'avais fait mettre de coté en faisant comme pour la Beta. Ensuite tu peux faire la MAJ 5.1 en OTA ou Itunes. Pour ma part c'est ce que j'ai fait car j'avais remis la 5.0.1 hier pour voir... Et j'ai meme été surpris car elle marchait très bien avec 0 échecs en sms... Vas comprendre !!! Donc j'ai fait MAJ en OTA ce soir et nikel. Tiens nous au courant.
> 
> ---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 00h12 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé Hier à 23h12 ----------
> 
> @Winner97 : Qu'appelles tu effacer le flux photo en 5.1 ?? C'est par Icloud non ? Merci à toi


 tu vois des differences par rapport a la béta stp elite mis a par le japonais de siri et la touche appareil photo sur l'ecran!!??

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 02h21 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 02h17 ----------

juste je me demande pourquoi quant je veux faire la mise a jour via itunes ca me dite 1h35 de telechargement environ et via l'iphone en wifi moin de 10 min bizzare non??logiquement ca devrait etre l'inverse non!!??

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 02h43 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 02h21 ----------

j'ai suvi tes conseil elite j'ai remi la 5.0.1 comme tu ma dite puis la 5.1 via wifi car 10 min et par itune plus de 90min et nikel pr l'instant no probleme mais je trouve ca bizzar que dans la description de la maj rien indique que sur le 4s on peut a nouveaux desactiver la 3g dommage car ca regle bien des soucis!! encor merci elite pour toute tes indication conseil information.. lol

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 03h41 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 02h43 ----------

Et oui encore moi juste pour dire elite je viens de relarquer avec la 5.1 finale c'est pareil qu'avec la beta 3 quant tu eteint iphone et le redemarre 3g activé d'office voila sinon toujours nikel reseaux (en desactivant 3g sinon cata)


----------



## elite71 (8 Mars 2012)

boubaraka a dit:


> ok je vais essayer ca car la je suis avec la beta et il ne me propose rien il me dit que je suis a jour
> 
> ---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 02h17 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 01h51 ----------
> 
> ...


 
OK Boubaraka, nikel si ça a fonctionné nikel en remettant la 5.0.1, c'est pour cette raison que je t'avais dit de la télécharger au cas où on serait coincé, je préfèrais te faire télécharger soit pour revenir en 5.0.1 ou soit pour rien un retour en arrière et j'ai apparement bien fait, je préfère prendre des précautions!!! Mais pourquoi à ta 1ère installation tu n'avais pas pas la fonction "désactiver la 3G" ?? C'est bien ça si j'ai compris ?
Pour ma part la seule différence visuelle (je dis bien visuelle) sont les mêmes choses que tu as constaté c'est tout. En gros c'est comme la Béta 3 avec appareil photo, tu as gagné malgré ton hésitation quand même un mois de problème lol. Et moi 80 pelles mdr.
Pour le temps d'installation je ne sais pas si il faut vraiment se fier au temps de téléchargement, pour ma part je l'ai fait en OTA.


----------



## iPadOne (8 Mars 2012)

elite71 a dit:


> Pour le temps d'installation je ne sais pas si il faut vraiment se fier au temps de téléchargement, pour ma part je l'ai fait en OTA.



pour le temps c'est normal en Wifi on parle de mise a jours en OTA (Over The Air) en wifi apple n'envoie que les fichiers nécessaire mais via iTunes c'est l"OS complet qu'on telecharge .... voila le pour quoi de comment


----------



## elite71 (8 Mars 2012)

iPadOne a dit:


> pour le temps c'est normal en Wifi on parle de mise a jours en OTA (Over The Air) en wifi apple n'envoie que les fichiers nécessaire mais via iTunes c'est l"OS complet qu'on telecharge .... voila le pour quoi de comment


 
Merci iPadone... Ben voilà on a l'explication qu'on ne connaissait pas.


----------



## iPadOne (8 Mars 2012)

elite71 a dit:


> Merci iPadone... Ben voilà on a l'explication qu'on ne connaissait pas.



Je dirais pour ceux qui se demande quel Maj prendre je dirais de prendre via iTunes ... une simple coupure via le wifi et boom on est reparti pour un tour .... mais bon chacun fait ce qu'il veux avec ses jouet ;-)

Au fait vous pensez quoi du iPad3 ??


----------



## elite71 (8 Mars 2012)

Donc Boubaraka je pense que tu es à l'heure actuelle vraiment rassuré sur les manips que je t'ai conseillé ? Car t'as du vraiment flipper quand il te disait que tu étais à jour avec la 5.1 Béta ? Et tout est rentré dans l'ordre...et sans soucis...

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 11h28 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 11h17 ----------

Je pense que même sans avoir téléchargé l'IOS 5.0.1 on aurait pu réinitialiser l'appareil et remettre notre sauvegarde et faire la MAJ. Je me trompe iPadone ?


----------



## boubaraka (8 Mars 2012)

elite71 a dit:


> Donc Boubaraka je pense que tu es à l'heure actuelle vraiment rassuré sur les manips que je t'ai conseillé ? Car t'as du vraiment flipper quand il te disait que tu étais à jour avec la 5.1 Béta ? Et tout est rentré dans l'ordre...et sans soucis...
> 
> ---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 11h28 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 11h17 ----------
> 
> Je pense que même sans avoir téléchargé l'IOS 5.0.1 on aurait pu réinitialiser l'appareil et remettre notre sauvegarde et faire la MAJ. Je me trompe iPadone ?


 oui j'ai flipper grave lol et c'est quoi toi le numero de ta version en 5.1??


----------



## elite71 (8 Mars 2012)

boubaraka a dit:


> oui j'ai flipper grave lol et c'est quoi toi le numero de ta version en 5.1??


 
C'est 9B179 comme toi logiquement, il y en a qu'une. Pour l'instant je garde activé la 3G car je n'avais plus d'échecs, même en 5.0.1 je n'en n'avais plus... Bizarre...


----------



## boubaraka (8 Mars 2012)

elite71 a dit:


> C'est 9B179 comme toi logiquement, il y en a qu'une. Pour l'instant je garde activé la 3G car je n'avais plus d'échecs, même en 5.0.1 je n'en n'avais plus... Bizarre...


 oui pareil moi je la desactive car en 3g toujours la meme cata sinon nikel en le desactivant ca me fait peur la 4g se rapproche alors que la 3g ne fonctionne meme pas pour moi mdr


----------



## elite71 (8 Mars 2012)

boubaraka a dit:


> oui pareil moi je la desactive car en 3g toujours la meme cata sinon nikel en le desactivant ca me fait peur la 4g se rapproche alors que la 3g ne fonctionne meme pas pour moi mdr


 
On en revient à ce que je dis depuis longtemps !!! Remettre le bouton de désactivation de la 3G est un prob pas très résolu car un 3GS marche parfaitement et un 4S non. Je penche comme depuis longtemps sur un prob matériel loupé. !


----------



## boubaraka (8 Mars 2012)

elite71 a dit:


> On en revient à ce que je dis depuis longtemps !!! Remettre le bouton de désactivation de la 3G est un prob pas très résolu car un 3GS marche parfaitement et un 4S non. Je penche comme depuis longtemps sur un prob matériel loupé. !


Oui c'est vrai mais moi je ne me sert jamais de la 3g donc ca ne me gene pas soit je suis en wifi soit en edge juste pour relever mes mails


----------



## iPadOne (8 Mars 2012)

elite71 a dit:


> Je pense que même sans avoir téléchargé l'IOS 5.0.1 on aurait pu réinitialiser l'appareil et remettre notre sauvegarde et faire la MAJ. Je me trompe iPadone ?



tu te trompe la gestion de la detection de l'OS chez Apple est assez stricte (question de sécurité) ils sont même bien trop chiant mais quand tu sait que le SAV d'Apple a Singapour a fait une sculpture de 2 mètres de haut avec des appareil que les utilisateurs on briqué en jouant avec , tous ne sont pas comme Bouba très ou trop précautionneux et pense qu'il peuvent tous faire devant un ordi ....


donc on doit accepter ces petites contraintes


----------



## elite71 (8 Mars 2012)

iPadOne a dit:


> tu te trompe la gestion de la detection de l'OS chez Apple est assez stricte (question de sécurité) ils sont même bien trop chiant mais quand tu sait que le SAV d'Apple a Singapour a fait une sculpture de 2 mètres de haut avec des appareil que les utilisateurs on briqué en jouant avec , tous ne sont pas comme Bouba très ou trop précautionneux et pense qu'il peuvent tous faire devant un ordi ....
> 
> 
> donc on doit accepter ces petites contraintes


 
Oui mais vu que son appareil n'est pas jailbreaké il serait revenu à l'origine, j'avais fait le test en étant en Béta 5.1 et j'étais revenu en 5.0.1 9A405, quand pas de jailbreak et UDID valide ça aurait fait comme moi logiquement.


----------



## elite71 (10 Mars 2012)

elite71 a dit:


> Oui mais vu que son appareil n'est pas jailbreaké il serait revenu à l'origine, j'avais fait le test en étant en Béta 5.1 et j'étais revenu en 5.0.1 9A405, quand pas de jailbreak et UDID valide ça aurait fait comme moi logiquement.


 
@BOUBA : Alors c'est mieux que la Béta ???? Je persiste à dire que pr nous elle date pas d'hier ms il y a 1 mois et demi pour avoir la même chose !!!!!


----------



## boubaraka (10 Mars 2012)

elite71 a dit:


> @BOUBA : Alors c'est mieux que la Béta ???? Je persiste à dire que pr nous elle date pas d'hier ms il y a 1 mois et demi pour avoir la même chose !!!!!


Heu non ca change rien apart appareil photo sur l'ecran et que je n'ai plus les message developpeur sur tre les apps que je t'avais dit en anglais sinon rien ne change


----------



## elite71 (10 Mars 2012)

Est ce que les autres internautes peuvent participer et nous donner leurs avis sur les problèmes de réception rencontrés depuis le départ sur le 4S en 5.0.1 et leurs passages en 5.1 ?
Merci d'avance


----------



## wip (10 Mars 2012)

J'ai toujours des coupures inexplicables en pleine conversation, alors que j'ai du réseau. Je soupçonne le passage de 3G à Edge...
Par contre, autonomie en nette hausse.


----------



## elite71 (11 Mars 2012)

wip a dit:


> J'ai toujours des coupures inexplicables en pleine conversation, alors que j'ai du réseau. Je soupçonne le passage de 3G à Edge...
> Par contre, autonomie en nette hausse.


 
As tu fait l'essais en désactivant la 3G ?


----------



## wip (11 Mars 2012)

elite71 a dit:


> As tu fait l'essais en désactivant la 3G ?


Non, j'ai pas trop eu l'occasion. Pis c'est tellement aléatoire... Et enfin, j'estime que c'est pas trop normal de devoir couper la 3G pour pouvoir utiliser correctement un smartphone. J'utilise quand même beaucoup les fonction qui utilisesnt la 3G .
Mais si on doit en arriver là, je le ferai... à contre-coeur


----------



## elite71 (11 Mars 2012)

wip a dit:


> Non, j'ai pas trop eu l'occasion. Pis c'est tellement aléatoire... Et enfin, j'estime que c'est pas trop normal de devoir couper la 3G pour pouvoir utiliser correctement un smartphone. J'utilise quand même beaucoup les fonction qui utilisesnt la 3G .
> Mais si on doit en arriver là, je le ferai... à contre-coeur


 
Je suis complètement d'accord avec toi pour ton message... 
Mais le 4S restera un loupé pour moi et c'est dommage, je regrette mon 3GS...


----------



## iPadOne (11 Mars 2012)

elite71 a dit:


> Je suis complètement d'accord avec toi pour ton message...
> Mais le 4S restera un loupé pour moi et c'est dommage, je regrette mon 3GS...




je dirais un grand raté, ce qui est décevant c'est qu'ils non pas changé grand chose depuis la sortie du 4S. Depuis le départ de Steve on sent bien que la Pomme n'est plus la même.


----------



## boubaraka (12 Mars 2012)

iPadOne a dit:


> je dirais un grand raté, ce qui est décevant c'est qu'ils non pas changé grand chose depuis la sortie du 4S. Depuis le départ de Steve on sent bien que la Pomme n'est plus la même.


Moi depuis qu'on peut a nouveau desactiver la 3g j'en suis tres content de mon 4s j'ai rien a lui reprocher il est nikel je le kif


----------



## iPadOne (12 Mars 2012)

boubaraka a dit:


> Moi depuis qu'on peut a nouveau desactiver la 3g j'en suis tres content de mon 4s j'ai rien a lui reprocher il est nikel je le kif



sérieux désactiver la 3 G sur un smartphone a ce prix la, c'est comme si tu prend une ferouze en v 12 et tu la fait marcher avec 4 cylindres .... 

enfin a mon avis


----------



## Tosay (12 Mars 2012)

iPadOne a dit:


> sérieux désactiver la 3 G sur un smartphone a ce prix la, c'est comme si tu prend une ferouze en v 12 et tu la fait marcher avec 4 cylindres ....
> 
> enfin a mon avis



même avis !

un smart à 630 et faut désactiver un max d'options, couper la 3G, ne pas trop regarder des vidéos.... c'est simplement scandaleux 

Mais comme on est des moutons bien dressés, on va rien dire et croiser les doigts jusqu'au iPhone "4SX²HD+MIEUX".....


----------



## boubaraka (12 Mars 2012)

iPadOne a dit:


> sérieux désactiver la 3 G sur un smartphone a ce prix la, c'est comme si tu prend une ferouze en v 12 et tu la fait marcher avec 4 cylindres ....
> 
> enfin a mon avis


Moi j' en ai pas l'utilité de la 3g car soit je suis ou ya du wifi ou sinon la edge me suffit juste pour voir mes mail et avec la nouvelle mise a jour en une nuit en veille je passe de 91% a 87% c'edt tres bien je trouve alors qu'avant je passais genre de 91% a 76% donc je suis satisfait


----------



## elite71 (12 Mars 2012)

boubaraka a dit:


> Moi depuis qu'on peut a nouveau desactiver la 3g j'en suis tres content de mon 4s j'ai rien a lui reprocher il est nikel je le kif


 
Tu en es content mais en désactivant la 3G et c'est quand même pas normal. Un ancien modèle d'iPhone captait sans problème et avec la 3G... Ce bouton est revenu pour nous donner cette option qui avait disparu donc la preuve qu'il a + un problème matériel que logiciel.
Je resterai toujours sur ma position qu'il a un problème d'antenne et je ne vois pas la firme l'avouer et rappeler les millions ou milliards de 4S mais je les vois plutot se concentrer sur le 5 pour ma part.

La comparaison d'iPadOne est tout à fait ça ...

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 11h35 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 11h30 ----------




boubaraka a dit:


> Moi j' en ai pas l'utilité de la 3g car soit je suis ou ya du wifi ou sinon la edge me suffit juste pour voir mes mail et avec la nouvelle mise a jour en une nuit en veille je passe de 91% a 87% c'edt tres bien je trouve alors qu'avant je passais genre de 91% a 76% donc je suis satisfait


 
Je crois de mémoire qu'avant tu avais un 3GS, est ce que tu désactivais la 3G Bouba ?


----------



## wip (12 Mars 2012)

En fait, le 4S fonctionne très bien uniquement quand il capte un bon réseau 3G.
Quand à l'utiliser en Edge, et bien on perd pleins de fonctionnalité, comme le surf rapide, le téléchargement d'apps, icloud etc... Je ne peux me satisfaire du Edge en 2012.
Malheureusement, dès que nous sommes dans une zone ou le 4S hésite à rester sur une faible de 3G et à passer sur le Edge, c'est la cata. Il perd les pédales, le surf est bloqué, les sms (surtout les imessages) ne passent plus, il parfois, il coupe la conversation en court... .
Bref, c'est un téléphone de ville... et encore, de ville moderne avec une excellente couverture 3G...
C'est clair que mon 3GS était nettement plus fiable en téléphone.


----------



## elite71 (12 Mars 2012)

wip a dit:


> En fait, le 4S fonctionne très bien uniquement quand il capte un bon réseau 3G.
> Quand à l'utiliser en Edge, et bien on perd pleins de fonctionnalité, comme le surf rapide, le téléchargement d'apps, icloud etc... Je ne peux me satisfaire du Edge en 2012.
> Malheureusement, dès que nous sommes dans une zone ou le 4S hésite à rester sur une faible de 3G et à passer sur le Edge, c'est la cata. Il perd les pédales, le surf est bloqué, les sms (surtout les imessages) ne passent plus, il parfois, il coupe la conversation en court... .
> Bref, c'est un téléphone de ville... et encore, de ville moderne avec une excellente couverture 3G...
> C'est clair que mon 3GS était nettement plus fiable en téléphone.


 
Exactement ce que je disais dans un message antérieur, le 4S doit bien fonctionner à Paris ou Lyon

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 11h55 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 11h42 ----------

Je pense que quelque chose a été modifié dans ma zone car j'avais que des échecs d'appels et de SMS etc + coupures en conversation en 5.0.1. J'ai installé la 5.1 Béta 3 en Janvier et en désactivant la 3G je n'avais plus d'échecs. Et 2 jours avant la sortie du 5.1 définitif j'ai remis la 5.0.1 (9A505) et bizarrement je n'ai plus eu ses échecs du tout donc j'en conclu qu'il y a peut-être eu qq chose d'amélioré dans ma zone mais c'est bizarre !!! Donc la 5.1 est sortie et je l'ai installé et je reste actuellement avec la 3G activée et pour l'instant ça va (comme avec la 5.0.1 du dernier essais) Par contre il est certain qu'avec la 3G désactivée on y gagne en barres réseau il y a pas photo.


----------



## boubaraka (12 Mars 2012)

elite71 a dit:


> Je crois de mémoire qu'avant tu avais un 3GS, est ce que tu désactivais la 3G Bouba ?


j'ai eu deux 3gs un 4 et au moin quatre 4s et sur tous mes modéle j'ai toujours desactivé la 3g car j'en ai pas besoin car soit je suis ou il ya du wifi soit je ne me sert pas d'internet ou autre au pire les mail et en edge ca me suffit de plus ca economise enormément de batterie (pour moi)en desactivant la 3g


----------



## iPadOne (12 Mars 2012)

elite71 a dit:


> Exactement ce que je disais dans un message antérieur, le 4S doit bien fonctionner à Paris ou Lyon
> 
> ---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 11h55 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 11h42 ----------
> 
> Je pense que quelque chose a été modifié dans ma zone car j'avais que des échecs d'appels et de SMS etc + coupures en conversation en 5.0.1. J'ai installé la 5.1 Béta 3 en Janvier et en désactivant la 3G je n'avais plus d'échecs. Et 2 jours avant la sortie du 5.1 définitif j'ai remis la 5.0.1 (9A505) et bizarrement je n'ai plus eu ses échecs du tout donc j'en conclu qu'il y a peut-être eu qq chose d'amélioré dans ma zone mais c'est bizarre !!! Donc la 5.1 est sortie et je l'ai installé et je reste actuellement avec la 3G activée et pour l'instant ça va (comme avec la 5.0.1 du dernier essais) Par contre il est certain qu'avec la 3G désactivée on y gagne en barres réseau il y a pas photo.




Juste pour la plaisanterie quand j'ai vu que le iPad 3 avais étais aussi multi réseau (3G + 4G) j'ai dit ben on va attendre en 5 ans d'iOs c'est la deuxième fois seulement ou je ne commande pas juste après (ou pendant la Keynote), parce-que qu'a mon avis va aussi y avoir du sport de ce coté la ... 

trop de réseau tue la réception, qu'on le veuille ou non


----------



## patilea (12 Mars 2012)

Bonjour à tous

Je suis nouvelle et je suis là car je recherche des solutions à propos de mon 4S qui ne capte pas beaucoup et surtout qui coupe en cours de conversations sans arrêt!
Avant j'étais chez Bouygues avec un samsung et jamais aucun souci!
Depuis que mon mari m'a offert le 4S pour Noel, je suis allée chez BE AND YOU (bouygues) et voilà le bazard!
En lisant vos posts, je me rends compte que je ne suis pas la seule à avoir des soucis et il semble que ce soit une faille du 4S!
Avez vous des solutions?
Merci à bientôt


----------



## elite71 (12 Mars 2012)

patilea a dit:


> Bonjour à tous
> 
> Je suis nouvelle et je suis là car je recherche des solutions à propos de mon 4S qui ne capte pas beaucoup et surtout qui coupe en cours de conversations sans arrêt!
> Avant j'étais chez Bouygues avec un samsung et jamais aucun souci!
> ...


 
Bonjour et sois la bienvenue sur le post de Boubaraka.

As tu téléchargé la dernière version 5.1 disponible depuis le 07 Mars ?


----------



## Virevolte (12 Mars 2012)

J'ai aussi un iPhone 4S et je subissais également des problèmes de pertes de réseaux (réseau indisponible ou tout simplement plus de connections qui fonctionne). En 5.0.1, il n'a jamais coupé pendant les appels, et les pertes de réseaux étaient très rares. Elles se sont faites encore plus rare lorsque je suis repassé à un code PIN à 4 chiffres et non plus 7...
Mais depuis la mise à jour à la 5.1, il perd le réseau plusieurs fois par jour et également pendant les appels. 

Aller au SAV faire échanger le téléphone pourrait changer quelque chose ?


----------



## elite71 (12 Mars 2012)

Virevolte a dit:


> J'ai aussi un iPhone 4S et je subissais également des problèmes de pertes de réseaux (réseau indisponible ou tout simplement plus de connections qui fonctionne). En 5.0.1, il n'a jamais coupé pendant les appels, et les pertes de réseaux étaient très rares. Elles se sont faites encore plus rare lorsque je suis repassé à un code PIN à 4 chiffres et non plus 7...
> Mais depuis la mise à jour à la 5.1, il perd le réseau plusieurs fois par jour et également pendant les appels.
> 
> Aller au SAV faire échanger le téléphone pourrait changer quelque chose ?


 
Oui SAV.
Fais bien une sauvegarde par itunes car ils vont le vider avant de te le remplacer.


----------



## boubaraka (12 Mars 2012)

patilea a dit:


> Bonjour à tous
> 
> Je suis nouvelle et je suis là car je recherche des solutions à propos de mon 4S qui ne capte pas beaucoup et surtout qui coupe en cours de conversations sans arrêt!
> Avant j'étais chez Bouygues avec un samsung et jamais aucun souci!
> ...


Salut comme dit elite a tu fait la mise a jour 5.1?si oui essait de desactiver la 3g et voir si t'es problemes persiste moi ca c'est résolu en desactivant la 3g et des que je la remet c'est la cata plus possible d'envoyer ou recevoir de message ni d'appel!!


----------



## patilea (12 Mars 2012)

Merci à tous pour vos réponses, je viens de désactiver le 3G mais dois-je aussi désactiver le wifi? on va voir ce que ça donne 
Sur quels opérateurs êtes vous ? B and You reste bouygues donc je ne pense pas que mes soucis viennent de ça mais je peux me tromper aussi! je fais donc l'essai sans la 3G et je vous tiens au courant
merci encore et bonne soirée à tous
Patricia


----------



## elite71 (12 Mars 2012)

patilea a dit:


> Merci à tous pour vos réponses, je viens de désactiver le 3G mais dois-je aussi désactiver le wifi? on va voir ce que ça donne
> Sur quels opérateurs êtes vous ? B and You reste bouygues donc je ne pense pas que mes soucis viennent de ça mais je peux me tromper aussi! je fais donc l'essai sans la 3G et je vous tiens au courant
> merci encore et bonne soirée à tous
> Patricia


 
Essaies seulement en désactivant 3G et regardes la différence de barres réseau. Tiens nous au courant... Et au cas que les problèmes persistent...retour SAV
Pour info j'en suis au second, le 1er de Novembre ne marchait pas.  Et bcp ici sont au 4ème ou 5ème...


----------



## boubaraka (12 Mars 2012)

elite71 a dit:


> Essaies seulement en désactivant 3G et regardes la différence de barres réseau. Tiens nous au courant... Et au cas que les problèmes persistent...retour SAV
> Pour info j'en suis au second, le 1er de Novembre ne marchait pas.  Et bcp ici sont au 4ème ou 5ème...


Oui moi depuis le 14 octobre j'en suis au quatrieme (du moin je crois) lol


----------



## Chronicle (12 Mars 2012)

Bonjour à tous!
Pour ma part j'ai mon iPhone 4S depuis mi-octobre
Les même soucis (problème de réseau, impossible d'envoyer des sms, interruption des conversation téléphonique, ...). Je me suis enfin décidé à prendre les choses en main en contactant Bouygues Telecom: la personne que j'ai eu au téléphone à donc analysé mon réseau et m'a dit que pour elle il n'y avais pas de soucis et que cela provenais soit de la sim soit de l'iPhone...
Dimanche soir je regarde un peu sur internet et tombe sur votre forum! Ce matin j'ai donc téléphoné à Apple.
On m'a donc demander de restaurer mon iPhone en suivant ce lien:
http://www.apple.com/fr/support/iphone/assistant/phone/

Enfin elle m'a dit que si le problème persisté il fallait que je les recontacte et qu'il prendrons mon iPhone pour une petit tour SAV et dans le cas où celui ci serait irréparable celui ci serait remplacé...  

Pour le moment tous est Nickel!!!!! 
Mais dans le cas échéant pourrais tu, boubaraka, me dire comment tu as effectué le changement de ton iPhone? La durée? et surtout combien cela t'a coûté?
Merci d'avance


----------



## boubaraka (12 Mars 2012)

Chronicle a dit:


> Bonjour à tous!
> Pour ma part j'ai mon iPhone 4S depuis mi-octobre
> Les même soucis (problème de réseau, impossible d'envoyer des sms, interruption des conversation téléphonique, ...). Je me suis enfin décidé à prendre les choses en main en contactant Bouygues Telecom: la personne que j'ai eu au téléphone à donc analysé mon réseau et m'a dit que pour elle il n'y avais pas de soucis et que cela provenais soit de la sim soit de l'iPhone...
> Dimanche soir je regarde un peu sur internet et tombe sur votre forum! Ce matin j'ai donc téléphoné à Apple.
> ...


Salut moi je te conseil de faire la mise a jour 5.1 si ce n'est pas deja fait et de desactiver la 3g moi ca a reglé tout mes soucis par conte si tu utilise la 3g souvent je n'ai pas de solution mais moi je ne l'utilise pas..


----------



## Chronicle (12 Mars 2012)

boubaraka a dit:


> Salut moi je te conseil de faire la mise a jour 5.1 si ce n'est pas deja fait et de desactiver la 3g moi ca a reglé tout mes soucis par conte si tu utilise la 3g souvent je n'ai pas de solution mais moi je ne l'utilise pas..


Je suis sous l'OS 5.1 et quand au 3G je m'en sert ÉNORMÉMENT! 
Pour ma part je trouve cela un peu dommage de désactiver un option importante de l'iPhone car elle fait "beuger" le téléphone... Serte vous n'utiliser pas le 3G mais que le Wi-fi et le Edge mais un jour vous finirais par évoluer sur une iPhone 5 (ou 4M  ) et la votre iPhone 4S vous allez vouloir le vendre et vous direz "il marche trés bien mais pas de 3G" :S
Fin bref c'est pas trop le débat... 
Peut tu m'indiquer les démarche que tu as faites pour changer d'iPhone?
Merci d'avoir répondu si rapidement ^^


----------



## elite71 (12 Mars 2012)

Chronicle a dit:


> Bonjour à tous!
> Pour ma part j'ai mon iPhone 4S depuis mi-octobre
> Les même soucis (problème de réseau, impossible d'envoyer des sms, interruption des conversation téléphonique, ...). Je me suis enfin décidé à prendre les choses en main en contactant Bouygues Telecom: la personne que j'ai eu au téléphone à donc analysé mon réseau et m'a dit que pour elle il n'y avais pas de soucis et que cela provenais soit de la sim soit de l'iPhone...
> Dimanche soir je regarde un peu sur internet et tombe sur votre forum! Ce matin j'ai donc téléphoné à Apple.
> ...


 
Je me permet de répondre pour Boubaraka.
J'ai également fait changer mon 4S directement dans un centre Apple et ça dure 2mns. Tu expliques tes problèmes et ils ne cherchent aucune analyse et te font un remplacement immédiat pour 0&#8364;. Pour ma part j'avais un rdv pour osculter mon 4S et en 2mns c'était changé, ils ont tellement de personnes comme nous qu'ils ne cherchent pas et remplacent et ensuite ton 4S actuel sera reconditionné pour une autre personne et c'est un gagne temps pour eux. J'espère avoir répondu à ta demande


----------



## boubaraka (13 Mars 2012)

Chronicle a dit:


> Je suis sous l'OS 5.1 et quand au 3G je m'en sert ÉNORMÉMENT!
> Pour ma part je trouve cela un peu dommage de désactiver un option importante de l'iPhone car elle fait "beuger" le téléphone... Serte vous n'utiliser pas le 3G mais que le Wi-fi et le Edge mais un jour vous finirais par évoluer sur une iPhone 5 (ou 4M  ) et la votre iPhone 4S vous allez vouloir le vendre et vous direz "il marche trés bien mais pas de 3G" :S
> Fin bref c'est pas trop le débat...
> Peut tu m'indiquer les démarche que tu as faites pour changer d'iPhone?
> Merci d'avoir répondu si rapidement ^^


 pour faire un echange tu vas dans un apple store si tu habite dans une grande ville et qu'il y'en a un dedans soit tu appel le (33) 0805 540 003 et tu explique tes problemes et la deux possibilité soit tu ne paix rien et quelqu'un d'ups vient prendre ton iphone chez toi le raméne a apple et t'en renvois un sous 48 maxi 72h soit si tu ne veux pas reste 72h maxi sans telephone il te faut laisser une caution de la valeur de ton iphone et la ups vient te redonne un iphone et tu donne le tiens et a reception de ton iphone defectueux apple debloque la caution voila


----------



## Chronicle (13 Mars 2012)

2éme Jour avec l'iPhone restauré!
Sérieusement plus aucun soucis!
J'ai tous de même téléphoné à Apple pour demander des renseignements sur les changements du mobile.
Voici les 3 solutions:
- "*Service Sandart*" (je site)
Une personne d'Apple se rend chez vous prend le mobile le ramène au SAV, 3 à 5 jours après vous resevez de nouveau l'iPhone soit le votre réparez soit un autre*...
- *Service Express*
Sous 72h l'iPhone est remplacé par un autre*, vous avez 10jours pour retourné l'iPhone endommagé, mais vous devez donnez une caution (au cas où l'iPhone n'est pas renvoyé) mais remboursé dés qu'il le reçois et vous devez payez 29&#8364; correspondant au frais de port...
- *Extension de Garantie* pour 69&#8364;
le même service que celui express vous est proposé mais sans les 29&#8364; et votre iPhone est garantie 1an de plus....

Je tiens à signaler qu'un autre* iPhone ne veux pas forcement dire une iPhone neuf mais peut étre un iPhone reconditionné (en gros avec plusieurs casé on en refait un nouveau tous "neuf").

Donc pour ma part, je suis bien content que le soucis soit réglé...
Essayez la restauration et dite moi si cela à réglé votre problème?


----------



## elite71 (13 Mars 2012)

Chronicle a dit:


> 2éme Jour avec l'iPhone restauré!
> Sérieusement plus aucun soucis!
> J'ai tous de même téléphoné à Apple pour demander des renseignements sur les changements du mobile.
> Voici les 3 solutions:
> ...


 

Mais le prob est qu'on a plus de problèmes nous c'est pour ça que le post est résolu
Quand on avait des problèmes la 1ère chose qu'on a fait c'est "restaurer" et c'était idem.


----------



## stella99 (15 Mars 2012)

Après deux ans sans problèmes avec mon iphone 3gs, je ne comprenais plus ce qui m'arrivait depuis un mois et demi avec mon iphone 4s.
j'ai d'abord incriminé bouygues, puis je suis arrivée sur cette discussion et j'ai gravement mis en cause mon iphone. j'ai suivi à la lettre les conseils que j'y ai trouvés : téléphone à l'apple care center, qui m'a donné des manips nulles à faire (réinitialisation paramètres d'usine!!), et un RV à l'apple store proche de chez moi. mais je l'ai fait. puis j'ai reçu la version 5.1 qui aborde clairement ces problèmes de réseau et batterie : résultat nul aussi.
passage à l'apple store et on me propose directement de me l'échanger.
crise de nerfs du conseiller quand la sauvegarde icloud pour mes derniers contacts (que ça, le reste étant sur mon pc!) prend......25minutes, et laisse entrevoir un gros problème de réseau de mon appareil.
je reçois mon appareil neuf et le restore dure......2minutes!!! et là c'est le conseiller qui allait se pendre je crois.
j'attends la suite, et je fais part.
mais franchement, je crois que sans cette discussion, j'aurais continué à déprimer dans mon coin, donc merci à tous.


----------



## JYCAMAC83 (15 Mars 2012)

bonjour moi j'ai un I phone 4 et vais passer au 4s mais le 4 avait des problèmes de réception jusqu'à ce que j'achète un bumper à mettre autour de l'appareil (la protection caoutchouc qui entoure seulement les bords. depuis, plus de problèmes de réception (chez bouygues) alors qu'avant (toujours chez bouygues) j'avais à peine la réception.


----------



## elite71 (15 Mars 2012)

JYCAMAC83 a dit:


> bonjour moi j'ai un I phone 4 et vais passer au 4s mais le 4 avait des problèmes de réception jusqu'à ce que j'achète un bumper à mettre autour de l'appareil (la protection caoutchouc qui entoure seulement les bords. depuis, plus de problèmes de réception (chez bouygues) alors qu'avant (toujours chez bouygues) j'avais à peine la réception.


 
Bonjour,
Oui les problèmes d'antennes en le tenant sans coque sont connus de l'iPhone 4, et résolu sur le 4S mais je serais toi franchement j'attendrais le 5 car tu risques de rencontrer de nouveaux problèmes...

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 16h48 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 16h46 ----------



stella99 a dit:


> Après deux ans sans problèmes avec mon iphone 3gs, je ne comprenais plus ce qui m'arrivait depuis un mois et demi avec mon iphone 4s.
> j'ai d'abord incriminé bouygues, puis je suis arrivée sur cette discussion et j'ai gravement mis en cause mon iphone. j'ai suivi à la lettre les conseils que j'y ai trouvés : téléphone à l'apple care center, qui m'a donné des manips nulles à faire (réinitialisation paramètres d'usine!!), et un RV à l'apple store proche de chez moi. mais je l'ai fait. puis j'ai reçu la version 5.1 qui aborde clairement ces problèmes de réseau et batterie : résultat nul aussi.
> passage à l'apple store et on me propose directement de me l'échanger.
> crise de nerfs du conseiller quand la sauvegarde icloud pour mes derniers contacts (que ça, le reste étant sur mon pc!) prend......25minutes, et laisse entrevoir un gros problème de réseau de mon appareil.
> ...


 
Voici un commentaire qui fait plaisir et nous en te remercions si cela t'a vraiment aidé...  Cela montre que le post de Boubaraka aide beaucoup de monde.


----------



## wip (16 Mars 2012)

elite71 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> Oui les problèmes d'antennes en le tenant sans coque sont connus de l'iPhone 4, et résolu sur le 4S mais je serais toi franchement j'attendrais le 5 car tu risques de rencontrer de nouveaux problèmes...


J'ai eu 2 iPhone 4S et j'ai eu le souci de l'AntenneGate sur les 2 (Uniquement en Edge, pas en 3G)... J'ai acheté un Bumper, j'ai plus le souci, mais j'ai un iPhone dont je ne peux pas admirer le Design .

Pourvu que l'iPhone 5 soit pas encore pire que le 4S...


----------



## iPadOne (16 Mars 2012)

wip a dit:


> J'ai eu 2 iPhone 4S et j'ai eu le souci de l'AntenneGate sur les 2 (Uniquement en Edge, pas en 3G)... J'ai acheté un Bumper, j'ai plus le souci, mais j'ai un iPhone dont je ne peux pas admirer le Design .
> 
> Pourvu que l'iPhone 5 soit pas encore pire que le 4S...




bizzare j'ai eu plusieurs 4 et mes gars ont des 4s j'ai pas souffert de l'AntennaGate et mes gars non plus je pense, par contre le capteur de proximité lui il m'a pas mal agacé.Par contre pour rien au monde je prendrais un 4s vu la série de soucis que pas mal ont eu. Apple a pas fait un exploit coté fonctionnement sur ces produits, par contre coté design et fonctionnalité annexe on a pas mieux sur le marché. Ma femme a un HTC Sensation XE ça fait 2 mois que la mise a jour (ICS) est sortie elle l'attend encore .... chez Nokia sur mon N9 par contre j'ai eu la MaJ Meego de suite.

donc quand on regarde chez les voisins de la Pomme c'est pas beaucoup mieux.


----------



## elite71 (16 Mars 2012)

wip a dit:


> J'ai eu 2 iPhone 4S et j'ai eu le souci de l'AntenneGate sur les 2 (Uniquement en Edge, pas en 3G)... J'ai acheté un Bumper, j'ai plus le souci, mais j'ai un iPhone dont je ne peux pas admirer le Design .
> 
> Pourvu que l'iPhone 5 soit pas encore pire que le 4S...


 
 Pire que le 4S va être difficile !!!

Côté desing avec Bumper je suis complètement d'accord, pour ma part je trouve dommage que le 4 et 4S aient l'écran qui ressort du tél car ils deviennent très exposés à la casse de celle-ci et qu'une bonne coque est indispensable au détriment du look !!! Espérons que Apple ne refasse pas la même erreur sur le 5 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 18h02 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 17h59 ----------




iPadOne a dit:


> bizzare j'ai eu plusieurs 4 et mes gars ont des 4s j'ai pas souffert de l'AntennaGate et mes gars non plus je pense, par contre le capteur de proximité lui il m'a pas mal agacé.Par contre pour rien au monde je prendrais un 4s vu la série de soucis que pas mal ont eu. Apple a pas fait un exploit coté fonctionnement sur ces produits, par contre coté design et fonctionnalité annexe on a pas mieux sur le marché. Ma femme a un HTC Sensation XE ça fait 2 mois que la mise a jour (ICS) est sortie elle l'attend encore .... chez Nokia sur mon N9 par contre j'ai eu la MaJ Meego de suite.
> 
> donc quand on regarde chez les voisins de la Pomme c'est pas beaucoup mieux.


 
Moi non plus j'ai pas souffert du problème du 4 car il a été résolu...au détriment d'autres malheureusement qui sont internes au matériel !!!


----------



## wip (16 Mars 2012)

Je tiens à préciser que sur mes 4S, la perte de signal apparait au bout de plusieurs 10aines de seconde


----------



## boubaraka (18 Mars 2012)

moi j'ai un problème de récéption de wifi je suis dans la meme pièce que ma box et je ne capte pas plus d'un trait de wifi alors qu'avec mes autres apareil je capte le wifi a fonds meme dans le jardin donc je ne sais pas c'est du a quoi mais c'est pénible car meme dans mon jardin ou une autre piece avec le 4s je ne capte plus du tous le wifi


----------



## boubaraka (21 Mars 2012)

boubaraka a dit:


> moi j'ai un problème de récéption de wifi je suis dans la meme pièce que ma box et je ne capte pas plus d'un trait de wifi alors qu'avec mes autres apareil je capte le wifi a fonds meme dans le jardin donc je ne sais pas c'est du a quoi mais c'est pénible car meme dans mon jardin ou une autre piece avec le 4s je ne capte plus du tous le wifi


Personne a se probleme!?


----------



## wip (21 Mars 2012)

Pas de problème de Wi-fi pour ma part. Ca te l'a fait avec tout tes 4S ?


----------



## Tosay (21 Mars 2012)

Bonjour

J'ai eu un iphone 4 qui est passé entre les mains de deux personnes se disant "réparateur d'iphone" mais qui m'ont mis un gros bordel dedans !!

Ensuite, j'ai rencontré une personne sur internet vraiment doué dans ce domaine et qui a pu me régler mes problèmes d'écouteur, de tactile et d'APN !

Si vous voulez, je vous donne son nom pour communiquer via Facebook.


----------



## boubaraka (21 Mars 2012)

wip a dit:


> Pas de problème de Wi-fi pour ma part. Ca te l'a fait avec tout tes 4S ?


Non  c'est le seul depuis la mise a jour 5.1 avant aucun probleme!!


----------



## elite71 (22 Mars 2012)

boubaraka a dit:


> Non c'est le seul depuis la mise a jour 5.1 avant aucun probleme!!


 
As tu essayé de restaurer on sait jamais ?


----------



## iPadOne (22 Mars 2012)

boubaraka a dit:


> Non  c'est le seul depuis la mise a jour 5.1 avant aucun probleme!!



Moi je te dirais de faire un reset de ton routeur Wifi et de ton Modem .... et hop je suis sur va rouler nickel


----------



## boubaraka (22 Mars 2012)

elite71 a dit:


> As tu essayé de restaurer on sait jamais ?


Oui Biensur c'est toujours la premiere chose que je fais avant de poster lol

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 11h32 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 11h29 ----------




iPadOne a dit:


> Moi je te dirais de faire un reset de ton routeur Wifi et de ton Modem .... et hop je suis sur va rouler nickel


Deja fait ipadone et ca serait mon routeur ca me ferait ca avec tout et pas uniquement iphone car ma ps3 capte nikel le wifi ma wii pareil le htc nikel meme dans jardin ya que l'iphone qui capte une barre coter du routeur


----------



## iPadOne (22 Mars 2012)

boubaraka a dit:


> Deja fait ipadone et ca serait mon routeur ca me ferait ca avec tout et pas uniquement iphone car ma ps3 capte nikel le wifi ma wii pareil le htc nikel meme dans jardin ya que l'iphone qui capte une barre coter du routeur




bouba quand tu a 6 machines qui marchent et que seul un appareil a des problèmes tu te dit c'est l'appareil , hé ben non un bon reset du routeur et du modem et hop c'est reparti comme en 14 , moi je dit ça je dit rien hein


----------



## boubaraka (22 Mars 2012)

iPadOne a dit:


> bouba quand tu a 6 machines qui marchent et que seul un appareil a des problèmes tu te dit c'est l'appareil , hé ben non un bon reset du routeur et du modem et hop c'est reparti comme en 14 , moi je dit ça je dit rien hein


qu'appel tu reset redemarrer la box??j'ai deja redemarré et fait restauration usin et toujours pareil


----------



## elite71 (22 Mars 2012)

boubaraka a dit:


> qu'appel tu reset redemarrer la box??j'ai deja redemarré et fait restauration usin et toujours pareil


 
Il parle de redemarrer ta Livebox


----------



## boubaraka (22 Mars 2012)

elite71 a dit:


> Il parle de redemarrer ta Livebox


Je l'eteint tout les soir et la redemarre tout les matins et toujours pareil


----------



## elite71 (23 Mars 2012)

boubaraka a dit:


> Je l'eteint tout les soir et la redemarre tout les matins et toujours pareil


 
Pourquoi tu éteins ta Livebox tous les soirs ??? Ca sert à rien !!


----------



## boubaraka (23 Mars 2012)

elite71 a dit:


> Pourquoi tu éteins ta Livebox tous les soirs ??? Ca sert à rien !!


Car je elle est dans ma chambre et je supporte pas de voir tous les voyants allumé ca m'empeche de dormir


----------



## Virevolte (24 Mars 2012)

J'ai eu des problèmes avec mon 4s et je suis passé au Genius Bar. Le gentil monsieur me l'a changé sans discuter après avoir vérifié qu'il n' y avait pas d'humidité dans les connecteurs. Je suis ensuite passé directement chez mon opérateur pour changer la carte sim et depuis, presque plus de problème. Il perd le signal de temps en temps mais le retrouve tout seul en 2 secondes et reste fonctionnel.


----------



## boubaraka (28 Mars 2012)

Meme l'ipad a des problemes de wifi avec la 5.1


----------



## elite71 (28 Mars 2012)

La béta marchait mieux pour toi Bouba ?


----------



## SeSaSu (28 Mars 2012)

boubaraka a dit:


> Car je elle est dans ma chambre et je supporte pas de voir tous les voyants allumé ca m'empeche de dormir



En rentrant dans les paramètres de ta Livebox tu peux éteindre les voyants tout en gardant la Livebox allumée


----------



## boubaraka (28 Mars 2012)

SeSaSu a dit:


> En rentrant dans les paramètres de ta Livebox tu peux éteindre les voyants tout en gardant la Livebox allumée


 non sur la livebox 2 de orange ce n'est pas possible mais sur la sfr box oui c'est possible mais bon ca ne résoud pas mon probléme de wifi que mon iphone ne capte pas le wifi ou tres mal et des que je sors de la piece ou est la livebox il ne capte plus!!


----------



## boubaraka (2 Avril 2012)

plus personne a de problémes avec cette mise a jour 5.1??


----------



## elite71 (2 Avril 2012)

boubaraka a dit:


> plus personne a de problémes avec cette mise a jour 5.1??


 
Disons que c'est pas la réception d'un 3GS donc rien à voir avec la version 5.1 !!!

Le 4S est une M..... et la version définitive de 5.1 est pas meilleure que la béta.

Voili


----------



## iPadOne (3 Avril 2012)

elite71 a dit:


> Disons que c'est pas la réception d'un 3GS donc rien à voir avec la version 5.1 !!!
> 
> Le 4S est une M..... et la version définitive de 5.1 est pas meilleure que la béta.
> 
> Voili



Et il semble que le iPad 3 ai la même qualité de réception que le 4 S


----------



## boubaraka (3 Avril 2012)

Ok ok


----------



## elite71 (3 Avril 2012)

De toute façon je suis convaincu que le principal problème est le matériel et non logiciel donc...faut espérer que le tir soit corrigé sur le 5


----------



## boubaraka (3 Avril 2012)

elite71 a dit:


> De toute façon je suis convaincu que le principal problème est le matériel et non logiciel donc...faut espérer que le tir soit corrigé sur le 5


 oui mais d'ici la qui sorte....!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## elite71 (3 Avril 2012)

boubaraka a dit:


> oui mais d'ici la qui sorte....!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


 
Pas grave ça marche qd même mieux.


----------



## boubaraka (8 Avril 2012)

elite71 a dit:


> Pas grave ça marche qd même mieux.


Oui c'est net


----------



## elite71 (9 Avril 2012)

boubaraka a dit:


> Oui c'est net


 
Oui on sait déjà que c'est pas un tél à garder longtemps car il ne fonctionnera jamais à la perfection de toute façon.

Ca m'arrive de temps en temps qu'il coupe toujours en communication et quand je regarde mon écran il y a "échec d'appel" et du réseau.


----------



## iPadOne (9 Avril 2012)

elite71 a dit:


> Oui on sait déjà que c'est pas un tél à garder longtemps car il ne fonctionnera jamais à la perfection de toute façon.



c'est pour ça que j'ai gardé mon 4 , même si je l'utilise plus beaucoup


----------



## boubaraka (9 Avril 2012)

elite71 a dit:


> Oui on sait déjà que c'est pas un tél à garder longtemps car il ne fonctionnera jamais à la perfection de toute façon.
> 
> Ca m'arrive de temps en temps qu'il coupe toujours en communication et quand je regarde mon écran il y a "échec d'appel" et du réseau.


 moi j'en suis satisfait a 100% de mon 4s depuis la beta 5.1 rien a dire


----------



## boubaraka (16 Avril 2012)

Je ne comprends pas pourquoi je n'arrive pas envoyer ni recevoir de mms en edge et wifi mais uniquement en 3g!!??


----------



## Virevolte (21 Avril 2012)

refais-le changer... 

J'en suis à moi 3ème. Espérons que celui-ci fonctionne. Le 2ème avait des problèmes de wifi, perdait le réseau cellulaire et la face arrière bougeait.


----------



## Virevolte (22 Avril 2012)

Excuser mon double post, mais j'ai discuté avec des amis, et un fait en est ressorti : ceux qui ont un 4s blanc n'ont pas de soucis. 
Est-ce le cas aussi pour vous ?


----------



## boubaraka (23 Avril 2012)

Virevolte a dit:


> Excuser mon double post, mais j'ai discuté avec des amis, et un fait en est ressorti : ceux qui ont un 4s blanc n'ont pas de soucis.
> Est-ce le cas aussi pour vous ?


 je ne sais pas le miens est noir mais ca m'etonerait que la couleure change quelque chose!!


----------



## Virevolte (23 Avril 2012)

Différente chaine de production ou que sais-je.. Ou alors la mémoire ? le mien fait 32Go. 
Au fait, mon 3ème iphone à le même problème que les deux précédents. Alléluia.


----------



## boubaraka (24 Avril 2012)

Virevolte a dit:


> Différente chaine de production ou que sais-je.. Ou alors la mémoire ? le mien fait 32Go.
> Au fait, mon 3ème iphone à le même problème que les deux précédents. Alléluia.


 a bon moi le mien est un noir 64gb desimlocker mais orange d'origine et je n'ais aucun probemes mis a part un probleme avec l'appstore quant je telecharge une app parfois j'ais un message comme quoi j'ais 39 app qui n'ont pas plus etre telechargé alors qu'elles sont bien dans mon iphone et du coups ca me retelecharge tous a chaque fois


----------



## Virevolte (25 Avril 2012)

Ok.. Je vais aller rechanger ma carte sim et je donne des nouvelles =)


----------



## Anonyme (26 Avril 2012)

Je pense me prendre un 4 dans un Apple Store, donc plein tarif, plein pot débloqué, déverrouillé. Ça m'inquiète un peu ces problèmes de réceptions... J'ai déjà eu un iPod touch et il y avait des applications que jamais beaucoup et je n'ai pas envie d'un autre tél mobile car habitué à iOS depuis le touch. J'espère que tout se déroulera sans accrocs.


----------



## boubaraka (30 Avril 2012)

Matyu a dit:


> Je pense me prendre un 4 dans un Apple Store, donc plein tarif, plein pot débloqué, déverrouillé. Ça m'inquiète un peu ces problèmes de réceptions... J'ai déjà eu un iPod touch et il y avait des applications que jamais beaucoup et je n'ai pas envie d'un autre tél mobile car habitué à iOS depuis le touch. J'espère que tout se déroulera sans accrocs.


Ok tiens nous au courant mais le 4 a pas de problemes


----------



## Anonyme (1 Mai 2012)

Oui. Après avoir pas mal tergiversé, j'ai finis par finalement définir mon besoin, ce sera le 4 mais avec seulement 8Go il faudra que je sélectionne mes applis préférées, celles dont j'ai vraiment besoin. La musique restera sur l'iPod classic. Je changerai peu être d'avis au dernier moment pour le 4S mais a priori ce sera le 4.


----------



## boubaraka (1 Mai 2012)

Matyu a dit:


> Oui. Après avoir pas mal tergiversé, j'ai finis par finalement définir mon besoin, ce sera le 4 mais avec seulement 8Go il faudra que je sélectionne mes applis préférées, celles dont j'ai vraiment besoin. La musique restera sur l'iPod classic. Je changerai peu être d'avis au dernier moment pour le 4S mais a priori ce sera le 4.


 ok tous depends de tes besoins moi je sais que maintenant que mon 4s ne bug plus pour rien au monde je reprendrais un 4!!deja je trouve le 4s beaucoup plus rapide il fait de plus belle photo avec ces 8 megapixels contrairement au 4 qui a que 5 magepixels de plus moi il me faut beaucoup de mémoire donc avec les 64gb je suis contents aprés siri reste pour moi un gadjet que je n'utilise pas mais bon tous ca et mon avis aprés chacun son avis et ces choix


----------



## Anonyme (1 Mai 2012)

samad a dit:


> c bien mon frére



  Oui mais encore, tu as un commentaire un peu plus intéressant à nous proposer ?

Ce serait bien que des gamins de 15 ans évitent de poster ici.



boubaraka a dit:


> ok tous depends de tes besoins moi je sais que maintenant que mon 4s ne bug plus pour rien au monde je reprendrais un 4!!deja je trouve le 4s beaucoup plus rapide il fait de plus belle photo avec ces 8 megapixels contrairement au 4 qui a que 5 magepixels de plus moi il me faut beaucoup de mémoire donc avec les 64gb je suis contents aprés siri reste pour moi un gadjet que je n'utilise pas mais bon tous ca et mon avis aprés chacun son avis et ces choix



Je me contenterai de l'iPhone 4 8Go, déjà un très bon téléphone mobile. Je changerai peut être d'avis au dernier moment pour un 4S mais a priori non. Le 4S me semble que légèrement plus rapide que le 4, c'est pas flagrant, après voir vu des vidéos et l'avoir manipulé à l'Apple Store. Siri ne m'intéresse pas ( pour l&#8217;instant ) et je me vois pas parler ou donner des ordres à mon mobile.


----------



## boubaraka (8 Mai 2012)

Vous voyez une difference avec la 5.1.1??


----------



## elite71 (8 Mai 2012)

boubaraka a dit:


> Vous voyez une difference avec la 5.1.1??


 
La MAJ était expliquée mais ça ne touche pas au réseau etc...


----------



## razou006 (11 Mai 2012)

Bonsoir a tous, 

Voila je dispose d'un iphone 4s bloquer sfr cela fais environs un mois  que je l'ai est aucun problème, par contre ce matin quand j'ai voulu  l'utilisé a ma grande surprise la barre du réseau étais a 0 donc il n'y  avais aucune barre mais il y avais sfr affiché et meme parfois 3g  d'afficher mais aucune barre de réseau j'ai essayer d'appeller  impossible, envoyer des sms impossible, donc j'ai attendu mais pendant  toute la journée c'est rester comme t'elle, donc en gros je me retrouve  avec mon iphone inutilisable, j'ai tenter de restaurer le réseau,  restauration de l'iphone, la derniere mise a jour, enlever le code pin,  rien a faire toujours pareil, j'ai par contre mit la micro sim sur un  autre téléphone qui normalement a besoin d'une sim normal et sur ce tél  sa marcher, si quelq'un a deja eu ce problème car je de désespére. merci


----------



## boubaraka (12 Mai 2012)

razou006 a dit:


> Bonsoir a tous,
> 
> Voila je dispose d'un iphone 4s bloquer sfr cela fais environs un mois que je l'ai est aucun problème, par contre ce matin quand j'ai voulu l'utilisé a ma grande surprise la barre du réseau étais a 0 donc il n'y avais aucune barre mais il y avais sfr affiché et meme parfois 3g d'afficher mais aucune barre de réseau j'ai essayer d'appeller impossible, envoyer des sms impossible, donc j'ai attendu mais pendant toute la journée c'est rester comme t'elle, donc en gros je me retrouve avec mon iphone inutilisable, j'ai tenter de restaurer le réseau, restauration de l'iphone, la derniere mise a jour, enlever le code pin, rien a faire toujours pareil, j'ai par contre mit la micro sim sur un autre téléphone qui normalement a besoin d'une sim normal et sur ce tél sa marcher, si quelq'un a deja eu ce problème car je de désespére. merci


 salut essaye de desactiver uniquement la 3g pour voir si ca change quelque chose!!


----------



## razou006 (12 Mai 2012)

Hélas je l'ai fais ça na rien changer a mon problème, j'ai sfr afficher mais aucune barre de réseau, je peux par contre utiliser le sfr wifi :/


----------



## boubaraka (14 Mai 2012)

razou006 a dit:


> Hélas je l'ai fais ça na rien changer a mon problème, j'ai sfr afficher mais aucune barre de réseau, je peux par contre utiliser le sfr wifi :/


 je suppose que tu as deja essayé de l'éteindre enlever la micro sim et la remettre!!moi dans ton cas j'essairai de restaurer les parametres reseaux et si ca ne marche pas restauration compléte si rien ne change bin tel a pple pour un echange verifie bien que ca ne soit pas ta sim mais je ne pense pas vu que tu a dis l'avoir essayé dans un autre tel et quellle fonctionne mais bon essai quant meme d'en demander une neuve a ton operateur ca ne coute rien d'essayer c'est gratuit si toujours pareil bin pas le choi faut demander un echange


----------



## darylut (24 Mai 2012)

Bonjour, j'ai un probleme assez similaire au votre, avec mon iphone 4S je l'utilisait bien tranquillement, puis tout d'un coup malgré ma barre de réseau complétement pleine, je ne peut ni appeler ni recevoir des appels pareil pour les sms alors que ma connection internet est intact que puis je faire? merci


----------



## boubaraka (25 Mai 2012)

darylut a dit:


> Bonjour, j'ai un probleme assez similaire au votre, avec mon iphone 4S je l'utilisait bien tranquillement, puis tout d'un coup malgré ma barre de réseau complétement pleine, je ne peut ni appeler ni recevoir des appels pareil pour les sms alors que ma connection internet est intact que puis je faire? merci


Pour moi qui n'utilise pas la 3g la solution a etait de la desactiver si tu est dans la meme cas que moi que tu ne te sers pas de la 3g essaye de la desactiver voir si ca change quelque chose!!


----------



## elite71 (1 Juin 2012)

boubaraka a dit:


> Pour moi qui n'utilise pas la 3g la solution a etait de la desactiver si tu est dans la meme cas que moi que tu ne te sers pas de la 3g essaye de la desactiver voir si ca change quelque chose!!


 
Pour info pour ma part j'ai remis la 3G depuis la MAJ et tout va bien.
Bouba, tous les probs ne sont pas liés à la 3G ça dépend de l'endroit où nous sommes.


----------



## boubaraka (1 Juin 2012)

elite71 a dit:


> Pour info pour ma part j'ai remis la 3G depuis la MAJ et tout va bien.
> Bouba, tous les probs ne sont pas liés à la 3G ça dépend de l'endroit où nous sommes.


 oui tous n'est pas lié a la 3g mais ca coute rien d'essayer car moi ou que je me trouve (meme en plein milieu de paris ou marseille) des que j'active la 3g bin une barre de reseaux et je ne peux plus envoyer ni recevoir d'appel et de sms et ca me demande le code pin toute les 5 min donc 3g desactivée et plus aucun probléme tous fonctionne nickel et je ne pense pas que ce soit l'iphone car c'est quant meme le quatriéme et ca a toujours fait pareil sauf en desactivant la 3g


----------



## elite71 (5 Juin 2012)

boubaraka a dit:


> oui tous n'est pas lié a la 3g mais ca coute rien d'essayer car moi ou que je me trouve (meme en plein milieu de paris ou marseille) des que j'active la 3g bin une barre de reseaux et je ne peux plus envoyer ni recevoir d'appel et de sms et ca me demande le code pin toute les 5 min donc 3g desactivée et plus aucun probléme tous fonctionne nickel et je ne pense pas que ce soit l'iphone car c'est quant meme le quatriéme et ca a toujours fait pareil sauf en desactivant la 3g


 

Franchement si tu as ce problème en milieu de Marseille ou Paris ça vient encore de l'Iphone c'est certain, je fais toute la France et des bleds paumés et je ne la désactive plus.


----------



## boubaraka (7 Juin 2012)

elite71 a dit:


> Franchement si tu as ce problème en milieu de Marseille ou Paris ça vient encore de l'Iphone c'est certain, je fais toute la France et des bleds paumés et je ne la désactive plus.


 oui peut etre mais bon bizzare que je tombes sur 4 iphone de suite qui ont le meme probléme!!de toute fasson ca ne me gene pas vu que je ne l'utilise pas,soit je suis en wifi soit je n'utilise pas les fonctions ayant besoin de la 3g..!!


----------



## elite71 (12 Juin 2012)

boubaraka a dit:


> oui peut etre mais bon bizzare que je tombes sur 4 iphone de suite qui ont le meme probléme!!de toute fasson ca ne me gene pas vu que je ne l'utilise pas,soit je suis en wifi soit je n'utilise pas les fonctions ayant besoin de la 3g..!!


 
Peut-être et certainemant qu'il a un problème aussi. Moi il a été changé qu'une seule fois (pour énormément de problèmes...) et mes derniers problèmes ont absolument tous disparu surtout depuis la 5.1 car ceux qui restaient venaient d'un prob logiciel. As tu vraiment essayé tes 3 autres à Marseille ou Paris ?? car là je te promet c'est pas normal.


----------



## boubaraka (12 Juin 2012)

elite71 a dit:


> Peut-être et certainemant qu'il a un problème aussi. Moi il a été changé qu'une seule fois (pour énormément de problèmes...) et mes derniers problèmes ont absolument tous disparu surtout depuis la 5.1 car ceux qui restaient venaient d'un prob logiciel. GAs tu vraiment essayé tes 3 autres à Marseille ou Paris ?? car là je te promet c'est pas normal.


Non pas essayé les autre a paris et marseille.. Et est ce aue tu va mettre la beta de iod 6 elite!?Moi je crois que je ne la ferait jamais en faitf car apparament certain l'on fait et on ne peux plus desactiver la 3g snif nul


----------



## elite71 (12 Juin 2012)

boubaraka a dit:


> Non pas essayé les autre a paris et marseille.. Et est ce aue tu va mettre la beta de iod 6 elite!?Moi je crois que je ne la ferait jamais en faitf car apparament certain l'on fait et on ne peux plus desactiver la 3g snif nul


 

J'en sais rien !! J'étais même pas au courant lol
C'est quoi dedans ?


----------



## boubaraka (12 Juin 2012)

elite71 a dit:


> J'en sais rien !! J'étais même pas au courant lol
> C'est quoi dedans ?


lol voici une recap des plus grosses nouveautées mais il y'en a plus de 200 de plus il ya une mise a jour d'itunes 
http://www.iphon.fr/post/Le-top-des-nouveautes-iOS-6-en-images
http://www.iphon.fr/post/video-25-nouveautes-iOS-6


----------



## elite71 (12 Juin 2012)

boubaraka a dit:


> lol voici une recap des plus grosses nouveautées mais il y'en a plus de 200 de plus il ya une mise a jour d'itunes
> http://www.iphon.fr/post/Le-top-des-nouveautes-iOS-6-en-images
> http://www.iphon.fr/post/video-25-nouveautes-iOS-6


 
Peux tu me donner le lien afin que je le télécharge, je te dirai la diff.


----------



## boubaraka (12 Juin 2012)

elite71 a dit:


> Peux tu me donner le lien afin que je le télécharge, je te dirai la diff.


voila moi je l'ai telechargé la mais je ne sais pas si je la met vu que apparament on ne peux plus desactiver la 3g a confirmer!!
http://iphoneaddict.fr/post/news-56895-telecharger-ios-6-beta-1-pour-iphone-ipad-et-ipod-touch
moi je viens de le telecharger et pourquoi ca me fait un fichier zip et quant je decompresse ca me fait plein de fichier mais pas le cube habituel!!


----------



## elite71 (12 Juin 2012)

boubaraka a dit:


> voila moi je l'ai telechargé la mais je ne sais pas si je la met vu que apparament on ne peux plus desactiver la 3g a confirmer!!
> http://iphoneaddict.fr/post/news-56895-telecharger-ios-6-beta-1-pour-iphone-ipad-et-ipod-touch
> moi je viens de le telecharger et pourquoi ca me fait un fichier zip et quant je decompresse ca me fait plein de fichier mais pas le cube habituel!!


 

Car t'es avec je ne sais quel navigateur, moi ca soule  pls h de telechargement ton lien


----------



## boubaraka (12 Juin 2012)

elite71 a dit:


> Car t'es avec je ne sais quel navigateur, moi ca soule pls h de telechargement ton lien


 oui je l'ai telechargé avec internet explorer mais j'ais arrivé a le mettre en ipsw donc c'est bon et bizzar que ca soit aussi long moi en 40 min c'etait fait et pourtant j'ai que 5 mega de debit


----------



## elite71 (12 Juin 2012)

boubaraka a dit:


> oui je l'ai telechargé avec internet explorer mais j'ais arrivé a le mettre en ipsw donc c'est bon et bizzar que ca soit aussi long moi en 40 min c'etait fait et pourtant j'ai que 5 mega de debit


 
Normal c avec genre mozilla tu le savais


----------



## boubaraka (13 Juin 2012)

elite71 a dit:


> Normal c avec genre mozilla tu le savais


 tu as arrivé du coups ou pas!?


----------



## elite71 (13 Juin 2012)

boubaraka a dit:


> tu as arrivé du coups ou pas!?


 
Non j'ai pas eu le temps, trop de taff


----------



## boubaraka (13 Juin 2012)

elite71 a dit:


> Non j'ai pas eu le temps, trop de taff


Ok ok


----------



## thomas.cc (18 Juin 2012)

Bonjour, 
Je vous rejoins au club. Ai un 4S depuis 6 mois (conn. chez B&You) et capte très mal. Mes interlocuteurs se plaignent souvent. 
"Tout de bon"


----------



## boubaraka (19 Juin 2012)

thomas.cc a dit:


> Bonjour,
> Je vous rejoins au club. Ai un 4S depuis 6 mois (conn. chez B&You) et capte très mal. Mes interlocuteurs se plaignent souvent.
> "Tout de bon"


Bienvenu au club!!


----------



## elite71 (20 Juin 2012)

boubaraka a dit:


> Bienvenu au club!!


 

Franchement je vous conseille d'effectuer un dernier échange même si certains en sont à leur 4ème... Il y a peut-être eu des bugs résolus dans le silence d'Apple on ne sait jamais... Car comme certains le savent ici j'avais eu d'énormes problèmes avec mon 4S, échecs SMS, MMS, appels, coupures en communications, pertes de réseau, recherche de réseaux etc... Et maintenant mon 4S marche très bien et avec la 3G réactivée et me déplaçant dans toute la france y compris des trous perdus... En fait quand je n'ai pas de réseau ou si il est difficile c'est tout mon entourage qui est comme moi Iphone ou autres... donc ce n'est pas plus le tél quand ça ne marche plus.

Je referais un dernier échange pour en avoir le coeur net.

Bon courage.


----------



## patafrom (27 Juin 2012)

Bonjour,
J'avais posté quelques messages en début d'année suite à des problèmes répétés de réseau (pas de réseau, coupures en cours de communication, SMS impossibles).
Après 2 changements d'iPhone (4s 16 Go), j'en suis donc à mon 3ème, et la dernière mise à jour, je rencontre encore des difficultés.
En déconnectant la 3G, ça fonctionne mieux au travail, mais pas à 100%. En 3G active, ça fonctionne très rarement.
À la maison (en campagne, à 5 Kms du taf), ça ne fonctionne pas en Edge, mais seulement en activant la 3G.
Autant dire que c'est vraiment galère si je veux capter en permanence...
Je me suis fait une raison, mais je reste amère quand je vois le prix du téléfon...


----------



## boubaraka (27 Juin 2012)

patafrom a dit:


> Bonjour,
> J'avais posté quelques messages en début d'année suite à des problèmes répétés de réseau (pas de réseau, coupures en cours de communication, SMS impossibles).
> Après 2 changements d'iPhone (4s 16 Go), j'en suis donc à mon 3ème, et la dernière mise à jour, je rencontre encore des difficultés.
> En déconnectant la 3G, ça fonctionne mieux au travail, mais pas à 100%. En 3G active, ça fonctionne très rarement.
> ...


moi pareil mais ca va moi si je desactive la 3g plus aucun probleme je capte 5/5 en edge donc je reste avec la 3g desactivé en permanence mais bon vu le prix du tel c'est vrai que......


----------



## elite71 (2 Juillet 2012)

boubaraka a dit:


> moi pareil mais ca va moi si je desactive la 3g plus aucun probleme je capte 5/5 en edge donc je reste avec la 3g desactivé en permanence mais bon vu le prix du tel c'est vrai que......


 
Bouba, sais tu où télécharger IOS 6 Béta 2 en IPSW ?  Car j'ai la 5.1.1 pour revenir en arrière mais j'essaierais bien la Béta  (en tant que développeur)  Je re précise avant qu'on ferme le sujet !!!


----------



## boubaraka (2 Juillet 2012)

elite71 a dit:


> Bouba, sais tu où télécharger IOS 6 Béta 2 en IPSW ? Car j'ai la 5.1.1 pour revenir en arrière mais j'essaierais bien la Béta (en tant que développeur) Je re précise avant qu'on ferme le sujet !!!


 non je ne sais pas je l'ai pas telechargé essaye de renomer ton fichier en ipsw tous simplement!!


----------



## elite71 (2 Juillet 2012)

boubaraka a dit:


> non je ne sais pas je l'ai pas telechargé essaye de renomer ton fichier en ipsw tous simplement!!


 
Ca serait trop simple !!  Tkt je vais l'installer qd même.

Mais merci de me dire ce qu'elle doit apporter.


----------



## boubaraka (2 Juillet 2012)

elite71 a dit:


> Ca serait trop simple !! Tkt je vais l'installer qd même.
> 
> Mais merci de me dire ce qu'elle doit apporter.


voila ce que j'ai trouvé: Apple annonce la Beta 2 plus stable, qui corrige quelques bugs de la version précédente, et introduit quelques réglages supplémentaires.

L&#8217;application Siri bénéficie de nouvelles fonctionnalités dont la possibilité de dicter un tweet ou un statut Facebook, et l&#8217;envoyer sans aucune action sur le téléphone et des évolutions pour la recherche locale.

Au niveau des réglages, Il est désormais possible de partager ou non son flux de photos et activer/désactiver la 3G. L&#8217;application de cartographie, qui remplace Google Maps dispose de quelques améliorations.

La Beta 2 d&#8217;iOS 6 est disponible gratuitement jusqu&#8217;au 31 juillet prochain. Elle pèse environ 299Mo pour l&#8217;iPhone 4S, 322Mo pour l&#8217;iPhone 4 et 497 Mo pour l&#8217;iPad 3.
je t'ai envoyé un lien en mp


----------



## elite71 (2 Juillet 2012)

elite71 a dit:


> Ca serait trop simple !! Tkt je vais l'installer qd même.
> 
> Mais merci de me dire ce qu'elle doit apporter.


 
Alors Bouba tu as essayé ou pas ?? Normalement oui mais suis certain que non ?

A ce que je vois c'est des détails que je ne me sers pas donc je vais reffléchir si ça en vaut la peine car d'après ce que je lis c bofff, Siri ? c'est un gadget moi j'aimerais une amélioration réseau malgré qu'elle est très bien et en 3G idem je n'ai pas à me plaindre je suis revenu depuis la 5.1 au niveau du 3GS avec un gain de batterie nikel.


----------



## boubaraka (3 Juillet 2012)

elite71 a dit:


> Alors Bouba tu as essayé ou pas ?? Normalement oui mais suis certain que non ?
> 
> A ce que je vois c'est des détails que je ne me sers pas donc je vais reffléchir si ça en vaut la peine car d'après ce que je lis c bofff, Siri ? c'est un gadget moi j'aimerais une amélioration réseau malgré qu'elle est très bien et en 3G idem je n'ai pas à me plaindre je suis revenu depuis la 5.1 au niveau du 3GS avec un gain de batterie nikel.


Non pas installé j'hesite encor


----------



## elite71 (3 Juillet 2012)

Je viens d'installer l'IOS 6 Béta 2 (merci à iPadOne qui m'a mis le fichier en IPSW au lieu de DMG)
Dans la foulée j'ai restauré pour faire un essais la 5.1.1 que j'avais téléchargé et aucun problème pour la remettre. Cette info est pour Bouba qui se demandait si on pouvait revenir en arrière, donc oui sans problème, il te faut simplement dans ton PC les 2 IOS 5.1.1 et 6.0 Béta 2.

J'ai vu vite fait que le service de localisation est dans réglages puis confidentialité et il y a une touche "ne pas déranger" (qui supprime tous les bips de messages ainsi que le vibreur) dans réglages et on peut planifier si on le souhaite un créneau horaire.

A bientôt pour le retour.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 17h15 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 16h12 ----------


----------



## boubaraka (3 Juillet 2012)

elite71 a dit:


> Je viens d'installer l'IOS 6 Béta 2 (merci à iPadOne qui m'a mis le fichier en IPSW au lieu de DMG)
> Dans la foulée j'ai restauré pour faire un essais la 5.1.1 que j'avais téléchargé et aucun problème pour la remettre. Cette info est pour Bouba qui se demandait si on pouvait revenir en arrière, donc oui sans problème, il te faut simplement dans ton PC les 2 IOS 5.1.1 et 6.0 Béta 2.
> 
> J'ai vu vite fait que le service de localisation est dans réglages puis confidentialité et il y a une touche "ne pas déranger" (qui supprime tous les bips de messages ainsi que le vibreur) dans réglages et on peut planifier si on le souhaite un créneau horaire.
> ...


 ok sinon t'en pense quoi?elle bug cette beta ou pas?


----------



## elite71 (3 Juillet 2012)

Non aucun bug et nette amélioration de Siri qui ouvre ce que tu veux, sinon g pas encore cherché + loin mais eu des appels etc... et RAS


----------



## boubaraka (3 Juillet 2012)

elite71 a dit:


> Non aucun bug et nette amélioration de Siri qui ouvre ce que tu veux, sinon g pas encore cherché + loin mais eu des appels etc... et RAS


Cool alors mais moi ca ne marche pas


----------



## elite71 (3 Juillet 2012)

boubaraka a dit:


> Cool alors mais moi ca ne marche pas


 

Moi Nikel !!!  A mon avis ton renommer ne suffisait pas !!


----------



## boubaraka (3 Juillet 2012)

elite71 a dit:


> Moi Nikel !!!  A mon avis ton renommer ne suffisait pas !!


Pourtant j'ai toujours fais comme ca avant et ca marchai juste en renomant le eip en ipsw


----------



## elite71 (4 Juillet 2012)

Je trouve perso qu'il manque une fonction sur les iPhones, c'est le Zoom en version enregistrement vidéo. Il est bien présent en photo mais pas en film. Vous ne trouvez pas que ça manque ?


----------



## boubaraka (4 Juillet 2012)

elite71 a dit:


> Je trouve perso qu'il manque une fonction sur les iPhones, c'est le Zoom en version enregistrement vidéo. Il est bien présent en photo mais pas en film. Vous ne trouvez pas que ça manque ?


bof moi ca me manque pas trop se quui me manque le plus c'est les accusés de reception et flash player


----------



## elite71 (4 Juillet 2012)

boubaraka a dit:


> bof moi ca me manque pas trop se quui me manque le plus c'est les accusés de reception et flash player


 
Oui les accusés ça ne serait pas un luxe lol.

Je me sers rarement de la vidéo mais l'autre jour je voulais filmer mon fils à la fête de l'école et c'est vraiment loin du coup faute de zoom, par contre en photo on peut zoomer avec une bonne qualité.  Un détail....


----------



## boubaraka (4 Juillet 2012)

elite71 a dit:


> Oui les accusés ça ne serait pas un luxe lol.
> 
> Je me sers rarement de la vidéo mais l'autre jour je voulais filmer mon fils à la fête de l'école et c'est vraiment loin du coup faute de zoom, par contre en photo on peut zoomer avec une bonne qualité.  Un détail....


Oui c'edt vrai pour des situation comme ca le zoom peut etre utile et je ne comprends pas pourquoi il ne mette pas les accusé alors qu'il i sont pour les imessages de plus sur cydia il ya message delivery pour avoir les accusé donc ca ne doit pas etre compliquer a mettre en place je ne comprends pas pourquoi depuis le premiere iphone ils ne l'ont toujours pas fait de plus des milliards de gens le reclame


----------



## jogary (4 Juillet 2012)

Bonjour, 

Suite à ce fil ( j'ai quand même lu pas mal de messages depuis le début ) puis-je espérer maintenant et en toute sérénité l'achat d'un iphone 4S sans avoir de PB réseau ?

Merci


----------



## elite71 (4 Juillet 2012)

jogary a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Suite à ce fil ( j'ai quand même lu pas mal de messages depuis le début ) puis-je espérer maintenant et en toute sérénité l'achat d'un iphone 4S sans avoir de PB réseau ?
> 
> Merci


 
Depuis l'ios 5.1 oui car en 5.0.1 je t'aurais dit non. Mais je serais en Juillet 2012 et dans ton incertitude j'attendrais vraiment l'iPhone 5 pour fin d'année avec un nouveau desing, ensuite tout reste dans le coût et si le besoin est impératif...
Je pense que la majorité pense comme moi.... ???!!!!

Par contre si tu hésites entre le 4 et le 4S et vu la différence de "prix" en renouvellement de mobile je te conseillerais presque le 4.

Reste à voir l'avis des collègues...


----------



## jogary (4 Juillet 2012)

Merci, c'est clair.

Je serais quand même tenté par le 4S pour :

- APN de 8 méga + qualité
- Puce 3G deux foix plus rapide.
- Processeur dual core
- SIRI.

Ensuite, pour le prix, je peux l'avoir à 199 euros chez SFR et le 5 sera de...? 

Merci


----------



## elite71 (4 Juillet 2012)

jogary a dit:


> Merci, c'est clair.
> 
> Je serais quand même tenté par le 4S pour :
> 
> ...


 
Oui c'est ce que je te disais !!!  A mon avis le 5 on va ramasser lol.  Mais tkt, maintenant le 4S est très fiable.


----------



## boubaraka (4 Juillet 2012)

elite71 a dit:


> Oui c'est ce que je te disais !!!  A mon avis le 5 on va ramasser lol.  Mais tkt, maintenant le 4S est très fiable.


Tout a fait d'accord le 4s maintenant est super mais moi j'attenderais pluto octobre car a mon avis le nouvel iphone va sortir vu que celui ci aura un an donc doit tu pourras acheter le nouveau soit les ancien qui autont baise avec la sortie du nouveau!!


----------



## jogary (5 Juillet 2012)

Merci des infos. Pour mon imac j'avais fait pareil, je l'ai pris en février...le nouveau n'est toujours pas sorti. 
Et puis j'en ai également besoin et je l'aurai pour pas cher.

Merci à vous.


----------



## elite71 (5 Juillet 2012)

Pour info je suis repassé en 5.1.1, j'avais aucun problème en 6.0 mais étant donné que je n'en ai plus non plus en 5.1.1 j'attendrai la sortie normale de l'IOS 6.


----------



## boubaraka (7 Juillet 2012)

elite71 a dit:


> Pour info je suis repassé en 5.1.1, j'avais aucun problème en 6.0 mais étant donné que je n'en ai plus non plus en 5.1.1 j'attendrai la sortie normale de l'IOS 6.


Moi je suis toujours en 6 mais vais peut  etre repassé en 5.1 car j'ai beaucoups d'app qui ne fonctionne plus et ne s'ouvre plus avec ios 6 car pas encor compatible de plus je n'aime pas du tout la nouvelle application pman je preferai celle de google maps


----------



## elite71 (20 Juillet 2012)

Beta 3 canon, j'attend l'avis de Bouba !!! Qui j'espère en a profité étant donné que c'est offert pour sa part !!! Sinon franchement je serais déçu !!!!


----------



## boubaraka (20 Juillet 2012)

elite71 a dit:


> Beta 3 canon, j'attend l'avis de Bouba !!! Qui j'espère en a profité étant donné que c'est offert pour sa part !!! Sinon franchement je serais déçu !!!!


 salut non je ne l'ai pas encor mise?elle apporte quoi de plus??


----------



## elite71 (22 Juillet 2012)

boubaraka a dit:


> salut non je ne l'ai pas encor mise?elle apporte quoi de plus??


 
C juste nikel !


----------



## boubaraka (22 Juillet 2012)

elite71 a dit:


> C juste nikel !


a bon! mais ca n'apporte pas plus de nouveautée?que correction de bug??


----------



## Anonyme (28 Juillet 2012)

Salut, je suis à mon 6 eme iPhone 4s et le dernier est un neuf (pas reconditionne) par geste commercial apple. J ai toujour ce problème d échec appel, réseau indispo, un coup je capte super bien la 3G et d un coup j ai plus rien. L ios 6 pourrai corriger ce problème?


----------



## boubaraka (28 Juillet 2012)

xmad79 a dit:


> Salut, je suis à mon 6 eme iPhone 4s et le dernier est un neuf (pas reconditionne) par geste commercial apple. J ai toujour ce problème d échec appel, réseau indispo, un coup je capte super bien la 3G et d un coup j ai plus rien. L ios 6 pourrai corriger ce problème?


 salut moi meme ayant ouvert se sujet car de gros probleme de reception, avec ios 5.1.1 ma solution etait de desactiver la 3g pour ne plus avoir de probleme mais avec la beta de ios 6 plus aucun probleme meme en 3g mis a par que je ne capte pas bien la 3g ou je suis donc il switch direct en edge et no problémo!!


----------



## Anonyme (29 Juillet 2012)

Super si ça resoud le problème, domage que ça ai duré si longtemps car maintenant l iphone 5 arive et vu que je change tous les ans...


----------



## boubaraka (29 Juillet 2012)

xmad79 a dit:


> Super si ça resoud le problème, domage que ça ai duré si longtemps car maintenant l iphone 5 arive et vu que je change tous les ans...


Oui dommage mais tout le monde n'est pas touché


----------



## Anonyme (1 Août 2012)

boubaraka a dit:


> salut moi meme ayant ouvert se sujet car de gros probleme de reception, avec ios 5.1.1 ma solution etait de desactiver la 3g pour ne plus avoir de probleme mais avec la beta de ios 6 plus aucun probleme meme en 3g mis a par que je ne capte pas bien la 3g ou je suis donc il switch direct en edge et no problémo!!




Il ne bascule donc pas en permanence entre 3G et EDGE avec réseau indispo c'est fini ça t'es sur?
Ios 6 beta 3 est stable?`


----------



## boubaraka (1 Août 2012)

xmad79 a dit:


> Il ne bascule donc pas en permanence entre 3G et EDGE avec réseau indispo c'est fini ça t'es sur?
> Ios 6 beta 3 est stable?`


Je n'ai pas mis la beta 3 mais avec la 2 soit j'etait en 3g avec 3 barres soit il passe en edge avec 5 barres mais pour ma part plus un seul echec ou autre et de recherche reseaux ou reseaux indisponible mais je suis revenu en 5.1.1 car la  beta 2 d'ios 6 bugé pas mal et pas eu le temps de tester la beta 3 mais pour ma part je n'ai plus de probleme en 5.1.1 en desactivant la 3g voila


----------



## elite71 (7 Août 2012)

boubaraka a dit:


> Je n'ai pas mis la beta 3 mais avec la 2 soit j'etait en 3g avec 3 barres soit il passe en edge avec 5 barres mais pour ma part plus un seul echec ou autre et de recherche reseaux ou reseaux indisponible mais je suis revenu en 5.1.1 car la beta 2 d'ios 6 bugé pas mal et pas eu le temps de tester la beta 3 mais pour ma part je n'ai plus de probleme en 5.1.1 en desactivant la 3g voila


 

Mets la Béta 4

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 18h22 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 18h15 ----------




elite71 a dit:


> Mets la Béta 4


 
Avez-vous vu l'iPhone 5 ??  J'aurais pensé à complètement un autre désign que le 4 & 4S mais malheureusement non !!!


----------



## boubaraka (8 Août 2012)

elite71 a dit:


> Mets la Béta 4
> 
> ---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 18h22 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 18h15 ----------
> 
> ...


 
elle apporte quoi de plus la 4??et non pas vu l'iphone 5 pour l'instant c'est que des prototypes


----------



## elite71 (8 Août 2012)

boubaraka a dit:


> elle apporte quoi de plus la 4??et non pas vu l'iphone 5 pour l'instant c'est que des prototypes


 
Ben c'est une amélioration de la III


----------



## boubaraka (8 Août 2012)

elite71 a dit:


> Ben c'est une amélioration de la III


Oui je me doute lol mais rien de nouveau dedans?


----------



## Nothingelse (12 Août 2012)

Pour ma part , je viens tout juste d'acheter l'iPhone 4S noir 16 Go chez B&you de bouygues telecom et tout fonctionnait parfaitement jusqu'à ce matin : 2 semaines d'utilisation avant les problèmes ...
Et ces problèmes sont justement du même ordre que ceux évoqués sur la page du forum : je capte très bien le réseau lorsque je DESACTIVE la 3G (oui, c'est assez bizarre contrairement à vous tous je peux choisir d'activer/désactiver la 3G à volonté ...) mais dés que celle-ci est activée, l'iPhone affiche dans un premier temps "recherche" puis "réseau indisponible". Alors je désactive la 3G, et là, je récupère le réseau ... Mais bon, c'est vraiment très embêtant étant donné que les smart phones sont "UN PEU" faits pour ça , et que c'est pour cette raison qu'on les achète !
Quelqu'un aurait il trouvé la solution à ce problème depuis le temps ?
Merci d'avance ! &#128522;


----------



## boubaraka (12 Août 2012)

Nothingelse a dit:


> Pour ma part , je viens tout juste d'acheter l'iPhone 4S noir 16 Go chez B&you de bouygues telecom et tout fonctionnait parfaitement jusqu'à ce matin : 2 semaines d'utilisation avant les problèmes ...
> Et ces problèmes sont justement du même ordre que ceux évoqués sur la page du forum : je capte très bien le réseau lorsque je DESACTIVE la 3G (oui, c'est assez bizarre contrairement à vous tous je peux choisir d'activer/désactiver la 3G à volonté ...) mais dés que celle-ci est activée, l'iPhone affiche dans un premier temps "recherche" puis "réseau indisponible". Alors je désactive la 3G, et là, je récupère le réseau ... Mais bon, c'est vraiment très embêtant étant donné que les smart phones sont "UN PEU" faits pour ça , et que c'est pour cette raison qu'on les achète !
> Quelqu'un aurait il trouvé la solution à ce problème depuis le temps ?
> Merci d'avance ! &#55357;&#56842;


 moi ma solution est comme tu la dit de desactiver la 3g ou d'attendre ios 6 qui pour ma part resoud le probleme!!tu a bien la derniere mise a jour sur ton iphone a savoir la 5.1.1??


----------



## elite71 (6 Septembre 2012)

Si toutes les photos du soit disant iPhone 5 sont le vrai iPhone, pour ma part c'est une grosse déception !!!


----------



## MacSedik (6 Septembre 2012)

elite71 a dit:


> Si toutes les photos du soit disant iPhone 5 sont le vrai iPhone, pour ma part c'est une grosse déception !!!



[MODE FLOOD/ON] Sauf qu'il se vendra à 10 millions la première semaine et après on viendra sur ce forum pour rouspéter contre la chaleur dégagée, l'écran qui a la jaunisse (un classique) ou la réception pas au rendez-vous sans oublier les mecs qui râlent contre le nouveau connecteur  la micro-sim...[MODE FLOOD/OFF]

Bon la je fais des scenarii mais ils sont probables, crois moi en 5 ans d'iPhone y'en a beaucoup qui était déçus par exemple par le design du 4 mais regarde 2 ans après t'en des millions en circulation. Apple a le pouvoir de faire vendre et je suis sûr que le prochain sera un tuerie. Beaucoup disent que Jobs n'a pas eu son mot à dire sur le modèle qui va être présenté mais je rappel qu'Apple travaille toujours sur des futurs modèles qui sortent parfois 3 ans après leur conception, donc il a eu certainement son mot à dire il y a plus d'un an maintenant...


----------



## boubaraka (6 Septembre 2012)

MacSedik a dit:


> [MODE FLOOD/ON] Sauf qu'il se vendra à 10 millions la première semaine et après on viendra sur ce forum pour rouspéter contre la chaleur dégagée, l'écran qui a la jaunisse (un classique) ou la réception pas au rendez-vous sans oublier les mecs qui râlent contre le nouveau connecteur  la micro-sim...[MODE FLOOD/OFF]
> 
> Bon la je fais des scenarii mais ils sont probables, crois moi en 5 ans d'iPhone y'en a beaucoup qui était déçus par exemple par le design du 4 mais regarde 2 ans après t'en des millions en circulation. Apple a le pouvoir de faire vendre et je suis sûr que le prochain sera un tuerie. Beaucoup disent que Jobs n'a pas eu son mot à dire sur le modèle qui va être présenté mais je rappel qu'Apple travaille toujours sur des futurs modèles qui sortent parfois 3 ans après leur conception, donc il a eu certainement son mot à dire il y a plus d'un an maintenant...


We vivement le 12 qu'il soit presenté


----------



## elite71 (7 Septembre 2012)

MacSedik a dit:


> [MODE FLOOD/ON] Sauf qu'il se vendra à 10 millions la première semaine et après on viendra sur ce forum pour rouspéter contre la chaleur dégagée, l'écran qui a la jaunisse (un classique) ou la réception pas au rendez-vous sans oublier les mecs qui râlent contre le nouveau connecteur  la micro-sim...[MODE FLOOD/OFF]
> 
> Bon la je fais des scenarii mais ils sont probables, crois moi en 5 ans d'iPhone y'en a beaucoup qui était déçus par exemple par le design du 4 mais regarde 2 ans après t'en des millions en circulation. Apple a le pouvoir de faire vendre et je suis sûr que le prochain sera un tuerie. Beaucoup disent que Jobs n'a pas eu son mot à dire sur le modèle qui va être présenté mais je rappel qu'Apple travaille toujours sur des futurs modèles qui sortent parfois 3 ans après leur conception, donc il a eu certainement son mot à dire il y a plus d'un an maintenant...


 
Oui je suis complètement d'accord mais perso je trouve (si c'est bien celui qui circule) qu'il ressemble au 4 et donc au 4S donc un 4S plus long, je ne parle pas des performances qu'il aura mais du desing, je pense que beaucoup aimerait un vrai nouveau desing car c'est quand même la 1ère chose qui a déçu à la sortie du 4S par rapport au 4. De toute il est clair que je ne l'achèterai pas à sa sortie car comme dab il aura des soucis qui seront corrigés + tard sans que personne n'en soit informé...comme c'est arrivé au 4S également.


----------



## elite71 (10 Septembre 2012)

Question qui n'a rien à voir avec le sujet de Bouba mais je la pose quand même lol :  Pensez-vous vraiment que ce soit les vraies photos du futur iPhone qui circulent ? Ou tout le marche à fond dans un fake ? Ne pensez-vous pas que c'est un Goophone i5 maquillé en iPhone pour faire parler ?   Ce qui me fait vraiment douter c'est qu'il y ait autant de photos et surtout des vidéos qui circulent, je trouve tout cela bizarre que Apple se soit fait avoir à ce point !!!!   Et si le 12 Sept c'est tout autre chose qu'on allait nous présenter, qu'en pensez-vous ?


----------



## boubaraka (11 Septembre 2012)

elite71 a dit:


> Question qui n'a rien à voir avec le sujet de Bouba mais je la pose quand même lol :  Pensez-vous vraiment que ce soit les vraies photos du futur iPhone qui circulent ? Ou tout le marche à fond dans un fake ? Ne pensez-vous pas que c'est un Goophone i5 maquillé en iPhone pour faire parler ?   Ce qui me fait vraiment douter c'est qu'il y ait autant de photos et surtout des vidéos qui circulent, je trouve tout cela bizarre que Apple se soit fait avoir à ce point !!!!   Et si le 12 Sept c'est tout autre chose qu'on allait nous présenter, qu'en pensez-vous ?


Je ne sais pas non plus mais en tous cas ca serait cool qu'il fasse vrement un nouveau design car si c'est celui si c'est toujours le meme style a par la taille


----------



## elite71 (11 Septembre 2012)

boubaraka a dit:


> Je ne sais pas non plus mais en tous cas ca serait cool qu'il fasse vrement un nouveau design car si c'est celui si c'est toujours le meme style a par la taille


 
Suis d'accord avec toi !


----------



## boubaraka (11 Septembre 2012)

elite71 a dit:


> Suis d'accord avec toi !


 tu penses que tu vas l'acheter?moi je vais suivre la keynote demain soir en direct et si possible le precommander dans la foulée en esperenat qu'il n'ai pas de probleme de reception lol


----------



## elite71 (11 Septembre 2012)

boubaraka a dit:


> tu penses que tu vas l'acheter?moi je vais suivre la keynote demain soir en direct et si possible le precommander dans la foulée en esperenat qu'il n'ai pas de probleme de reception lol


 
Tu vas suivre où en direct ??

Oui pr l'acheter un jour mais certainement pas les mois qui viennent.


----------



## boubaraka (12 Septembre 2012)

elite71 a dit:


> Tu vas suivre où en direct ??
> 
> Oui pr l'acheter un jour mais certainement pas les mois qui viennent.


Bin je vais la suivre en direct sur igeneration dans keynote lol


----------



## elite71 (14 Septembre 2012)

Ouais !!!!   Pas de quoi s'emballer pour le 5 car je ne vois rien qui puisse me séduire de + !!!  = Déçu et je pense que la concurence va s'en réjouir............


----------



## boubaraka (14 Septembre 2012)

elite71 a dit:


> Ouais !!!! Pas de quoi s'emballer pour le 5 car je ne vois rien qui puisse me séduire de + !!! = Déçu et je pense que la concurence va s'en réjouir............


 ayé moi je vien de le precommander sur orange ca fait mal 849


----------



## elite71 (14 Septembre 2012)

boubaraka a dit:


> ayé moi je vien de le precommander sur orange ca fait mal 849


 
Ben moi j'attendrai le prochain et je verrai


----------



## wip (17 Septembre 2012)

boubaraka a dit:


> ayé moi je vien de le precommander sur orange ca fait mal 849


Préparez-vous pour un tout nouveau topic:

*"Problème de réception avec iphone 5"*​ 
Une deuxième saison palpitante...


----------



## boubaraka (17 Septembre 2012)

wip a dit:


> Préparez-vous pour un tout nouveau topic:
> 
> *"Problème de réception avec iphone 5"*​
> Une deuxième saison palpitante...


wé mdr  mais bon j'espere y'aura pas de saison 2 lol


----------



## Xmad (23 Septembre 2012)

Salut, et bien mauvaise nouvelle!!! J avais passé mon iPhone 4S sous ios 6 et toujours problème de réception capricieuse. Ça marche très bien et par moment quand ça bascule de la 3G au réseau edge ça déconne, reseau indisponible pendant 10 seconde et ça revient. Et echec d appel et coupure en pleine communication.
Je me suis dis tans pis je passe à l iphone 5 et bien pas cool, L IPHONE 5 A EXACTEMENT LE MÊME PROBLÈME.
Super déçu pour le coup...


----------



## elite71 (23 Septembre 2012)

Moi ça ne m'étonne pas !


----------



## boubaraka (23 Septembre 2012)

Xmad a dit:


> Salut, et bien mauvaise nouvelle!!! J avais passé mon iPhone 4S sous ios 6 et toujours problème de réception capricieuse. Ça marche très bien et par moment quand ça bascule de la 3G au réseau edge ça déconne, reseau indisponible pendant 10 seconde et ça revient. Et echec d appel et coupure en pleine communication.
> Je me suis dis tans pis je passe à l iphone 5 et bien pas cool, L IPHONE 5 A EXACTEMENT LE MÊME PROBLÈME.
> Super déçu pour le coup...


Moi aucun problemede reception avec le 5


----------



## wip (24 Septembre 2012)

Xmad a dit:


> Salut, et bien mauvaise nouvelle!!! J avais passé mon iPhone 4S sous ios 6 et toujours problème de réception capricieuse. Ça marche très bien et par moment quand ça bascule de la 3G au réseau edge ça déconne, reseau indisponible pendant 10 seconde et ça revient. Et echec d appel et coupure en pleine communication.
> Je me suis dis tans pis je passe à l iphone 5 et bien pas cool, L IPHONE 5 A EXACTEMENT LE MÊME PROBLÈME.
> Super déçu pour le coup...


Le problème doit aussi souvent venir de nos opérateurs....


----------



## dede37 (25 Septembre 2012)

Salut,

Sur mon iPhone 5, même problème..

Quand je capte de la 3G, pas de soucis. Si ca bascule sur une antenne Edge, je vois les barres réseau s'afficher 2-3 secondes puis hop, ca affiche une barre et plus de données cellulaires puis "Réseau indisponible".. Jusqu'à que ça capte de la 3G j'ai ça.. 

Reset des paramètres réseaux mais aucun changement.. L'antenne 2G près de chez moi fonctionne, mon père aussi chez Sosh et avec son iPhone 4S et pas de soucis ..

J'ai remarqué qu'au dessous de 3/5 barres d'E tout fonctionne..

Des que ça passe en dessous de 3/5, j'ai l'affichage des barres 1-2secondes puis "Réseau indisponible".. 


Mais des que ça capte de la 3G ou plus d'Edge, ça bascule immédiatement en réseau OK..


Problème iOS 6 qui passe en "Réseau indisp." quand c'est en dessous de 3/5 ? Ou problème d'iPhone 5?

Je penche plus pour problème d'iOS 6 car l'iPhone fonctionne en Edge 5/5... Vous en pensez quoi ?


----------



## elite71 (25 Septembre 2012)

Moi perso je suis resté au 4S et je n'ai aucun problème avec l'IOS 6. Je suis SFR mais je ne pense pas que ce soit un problème d'opérateur car comme nous l'avons vu dans ce très long sujet nous avons tous eu des problèmes avec nos iPhones malgré l'opérateur.


----------



## wip (25 Septembre 2012)

dede37 a dit:


> Salut,
> 
> Sur mon iPhone 5, même problème..
> 
> ...


Achètes un etuit ou un bumper, tu n'auras plus ce soucis... Tu as le même problème d'"Antennegate" que sur l'iPhone 4... et que j'ai aussi sur mon 4S...

Ce problème n'existe pas en 3G. En Edge, tu perds le réseau (en 10 sec) si tu es sous les 3 barres ET que tu tiens ton téléphone dans ta peaume de main (Le bas à gauche surtout).

C'est bien ça ton souci ?


----------

